#lubuntu 2011-04-25
<linh> this is kristian again
<linh> I changed it so that its -vn-vn-dk-dk, but it's still Vietnamese with a bit of English
<linh> or more like 50/50, actually
<kaatta> hey guys, new to lubuntu and im having a little issue i was hoping to get some help with
<kaatta> i found a dock that appears to work (cairo dock) but it has a black box around it. it says i need a composite manager. im not really sure where to go from here. does lubuntu have one? what do i need to do with it?
<kaatta> does lubuntu hve a composite manager?
<kaattaa> hello, if anyone is here im looking for help with a composite manager for lubuntu
<phillw> hiyas kaattaa  a lot of the guys work on european time, you are welcome to ask on the mailing list.
<phillw> ahh... hyperair... can you help with (03:16:49) kaattaa: hello, if anyone is here im looking for help with a composite manager for lubuntu
<hyperair> phillw: tell him to just run xcompmgr
<phillw> kaattaa: did you understand that?
<kaattaa> k ty, will try that
<kaattaa> hyperair, i installed xcompmgr and ran it, however im still showing hte black box around my dock
<hyperair> kaattaa: maybe you need to restart the dock
<hyperair> what dock are you using?
<kaattaa> was trying to use cairo-dock
<kaattaa> been loooking for hours for something compatible with lubuntu
<hyperair> restart the dock and see if that works?
<hyperair> i personally used to use docky
<hyperair> but then again i've been using compiz all this while
<hyperair> perhaps xcompmgr doesn't support openbox?
<kaattaa> i ram compiz and all the sudden i had no panels, and  strange terminal box opened that i couldnt interact with
<kaattaa> had to kill the power and restart
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> sounds like X itself died.
<kaattaa> no clue
<kaattaa> really enjoying lubuntu because it feels like ubuntu but responds very quickly on my old netbook
<hyperair> hmm i see
<kaattaa> but some issues i run into and it just gives headaches
<kaattaa> installed a bunch of stuff that i used in ubuntu and they are not added to the shortcut menu which is irksome
<hyperair> heh
<kaattaa> have to run them manually
<hyperair> what stuff?
<kaattaa> empathy, gwibber, evolution
<LAcan> u cant run compiz and openbox or lxde together
<kaattaa> plus in ubuntu i had icons on the taskbar that notify me of new email & such, nothing similar w/ lubuntu
<hyperair> LAcan: i reckon you can run compiz with lxde, but not compiz with openbox
<hyperair> hmm indicators eh
<LAcan> same diff :)
<hyperair> LAcan: no it's not.
<kaattaa> hyperair, im pretty new here, im not entirely sure of what ur saying there
<LAcan> isnt lxde reliant on open box?
<hyperair> LAcan: that's the same as saying that "you can't run metacity with compiz" is the same as "you can't run gnome with compiz"
<kaattaa> i can wiggle my way around windows with the best of them, but ive never gotten that in depth w/ linux
<hyperair> kaattaa: well it probably takes time
<LAcan> kaattaa, im in the same boat as you, but use lubuntu on old hardware and ubuntu on new
<hyperair> kaattaa: but personally, i'm not an lxde user. ;-)
<hyperair> kaattaa: i'm happily using gnome with unity at the moment
<kaattaa> i downloaded the new beta, and tried to boot it on my primary machine and it refused to boot
<LAcan> ya, i use 10.10
<LAcan> 11.04 they can keep for a few months before i upgrade
<hyperair> kaattaa: what is your primary machine?
<kaattaa> this machine, my roomy gave me for free, its an old netbook, 512mb ram, 8gb SSD, etc... runs ubuntu desktop but very sluggishly
<hyperair> hm
<hyperair> you could probably do with an upgrade of ram
<hyperair> or use a more lightweight browser, for example
<hyperair> firefox is especially heavyeweight
<kaattaa> prolly, but it was free, and its really just a back-pocket PC for me to use on the go
<kaattaa> i have a primary machine, but it is running win7 x64 ultimate
<kaattaa> and it works flawlessly
<hyperair> hm
<kaattaa> but i wanted this small portable machine to dink with on the go
<kaattaa> and to use for python which i am studying
<hyperair> well if you ran ubuntu on the machine you ran windows, it would probably run really fast
<LAcan> lubuntu makes for a great repair partition on any PC...
<LAcan> hyperair, no, even Vista outperforms ubuntu
<LAcan> seriously.
<hyperair> LAcan: that's not true.
<LAcan> im using em right now
<LAcan> Vista x64
<LAcan> and ubuntu 10.10
<kaattaa> yea but no need to have another OS on my priimary machine, win7 works flawlessly for me. but this old machine needed an OS
<hyperair> LAcan: perhaps there's something weird with your ubuntu installation.
<kaattaa> wish i could run 10.10 but its just too sluggish
<hyperair> because no windows have ever outperformed ubunut on my machine.
<LAcan> vista crashes less and is peppier BUT im on nvidia, which may be the trouble.
<kaattaa> really liking lubuntu, but im haviing a hell of a time really getting it comfy
<hyperair> LAcan: right, so perhaps you're seeing issues with sluggish desktop effects. have you tried installing the binary driver?
<LAcan> hyperair, binary driver for...?
<hyperair> LAcan: nvidia.
<hyperair> LAcan: the nonfree driver.
<LAcan> yes, thats what im using.
 * hyperair shrugs then
<hyperair> well, i'd stay and help, but i have work to do.
<LAcan> keep in mind, vista is using 3GBS of memory at all times to ubuntus <100megs
<LAcan> does ubuntu have a prefetcher?
<kaattaa> xubuntu worked well untill i opened the software manager
<kaattaa> and it froze every time
<kaattaa> package manager hangs on me in lubuntu as wel
<kaattaa> no clue why
<LAcan> weird, works for me
<LAcan> how solid is your net connecting?
<jmarsden> kaattaa: You could try using apt-get in Terminal, and see if it generates any errors or warnings that would help you determine what the issue with your package database is.
<UBuxuBU> good morning
<hyperair> LAcan: linux does not have a prefetcher. however, it does have disk cache, which uses almost all of your unused memory at any point of time.
<linuxman410> does anyone know if lubuntu 11.04 is going to use unity
<Mark76> No
<Mark76> I can say that without even being one of the developers
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<linuxman410> see i have a shuttle computer with 845ge video and ubuntu 11.04 drop support for it 10.04 has the drive and 10.10 does not have driver either
<linuxman410> driver
<linuxman410> lubuntu is staying with lxde'
<phillw> linuxman410: the lubuntu team took a brave step for a small team, we will support lubuntu 10.04 for 5 years.
<phillw> and it will recieve updates.
<linuxman410> well i am a member of the ubuntu team and there lts is 3 years only
<martijn1985> Hi, is anyone present who can help me get Lubuntu to recognize that my screen is 1024x768 instead of 800x600? I have been trying to get it to work using xrendr, but it isn't working just yet.
<phillw> linuxman410: as the dropping of i586 chipset affects directly older computers, we will be supporting 10.04 until the requirement for it has passed (which could be a while!).
<linuxman410> phillw my computer is a pentium 4 2.3
<linuxman410> it is one of those little shttle computers with builtin graphics card which happens to be 845ge video builtin
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> Lubuntu for 5 years? =-O
<phillw> linuxman410: there is an old rule in computing - if it isn't broken - don't try fixing it :) with how lubuntu 10.04 is set up, whilst a little more original work is required after the install to get the updates, it is certainly not hard and needs doing the once. When the team catch breath, there *may* be a new release of 10.04, but with the current set up - it should be okay.
<linuxman410> phillw lubuntu 10.10 does not have the driver either so i do not know why all the distros dropped it when they realeased new version now if i installed 10.10 i have one resolution and cannot change it
<linuxman410> so will have to stay with 10.04
<linuxman410> i upgraded to 10.10 and it still removed it doing a upgrade
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> phillw: Lubuntu 10.04 has the same repos as Ubuntu 10.04?
<linuxman410> be back later have to go to work
<phillw> linuxman410: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#10.04 We are committed to supporting 10.04.
<phillw> MrChrisDruif|AFK: lubuntu 10.04 uses a couple of PPA's. it is one of the things being changed as we go for full adoption.
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> ....
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> I wanted to use Lubuntu 10.04 as rescue cd...
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> And I need PhotoRec which is in the repos of Ubuntu <_<"
<Mark76> How do I stop my middle mouse button from pasting everything three times?
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> phillw: Thanks, but I'll download SystemRescueCD instead (http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page)
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> Mark76: I think you need to edit your  ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml but I'm not sure
<MrChrisDruif|AFK> There are some mousebinds in there
<leszek> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leszek
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<blu3t0oth> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280665783840&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_483wt_1158 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662583854&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280662588529&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
<leszek> oo operator please xD we have a spam bot
<Mark76> You got it too, eh?
<vesa_> hello all
<bioterror> moro moi
<vesa_> i have lubuntu and i dont get any swap even i have right partition and swapon
<vesa_> i did it with gparted
<vesa_> cat /proc/meminfo|grep Swap.
<bioterror> cat /etc/fstab
<vesa_> 0 kB
<vesa_> no moi
<bioterror> titia@konna:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<bioterror> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<bioterror> UUID=e3020c54-6a5f-4dbd-b9b8-93bbe933ef69 none            swap    sw              0       0
<bioterror> you have something like that=
<vesa_> look your private message
<martijn1985> does anyone know of a way to let Lubuntu skip the login screen? I tried via Preferences > Users and Groups but the checkbox for no password remains grey(unclickable)
<bioterror> martijn1985, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How to enable automatic logon in LXDM
<bioterror> saddddkkkkaaaaaaa
<bioterror> %20 %20 %20 %20 :D
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> I see
<martijn1985> bioterror thanks, I'll try
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How%20to%20enable%20automatic%20logon%20in%20LXDM
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<bioterror> opera cant handle that!
<bioterror> neither does chromium
<bioterror> FireFox does
<bioterror> but I'm not using it
<MrChrisDruif> That link?
<bioterror> yeah, adding %20 as spaces
<martijn1985> luckily firefox still gets ctrl-F ;-)
<martijn1985> I figured it out btw, thanks :-)
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: With me it does?
<bioterror> mmmm
<bioterror> with you everything <3
<MrChrisDruif> Using Chromium in Lubuntu
<leszek> re
 * LAcan ok in ubuntu
<bioterror> !answer
<Unit193> !42 | bioterror
<ubot5> bioterror: The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<bioterror> :D
<Jimtrim> Hi. Does anybody know of a way to get Guake to come in from the side, not from the top?
<slackmeister> evening
<bonny> how do i upgrade the version of lubuntu
<bonny> i need to know quickly please :)\
<slackmeister> bonny, you have to add the upgrade repository i think
<bonny> how
<bonny> i asked how
<slackmeister> i think you'll get the message in the update box the 28th that you can upgrade
#lubuntu 2011-04-26
<bonny> i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried
<bonny>  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried
<bonny>  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find
<bonny> file manager :( im so worried  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked
<bonny> in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> that's how you do it
<Unit193> Yep, the best way!
<juanantonio> Hello
<juanantonio> Bioterror, just one question, was 10.10 or 10.04 a LTS?
<bioterror> 10.04
<bioterror> "LTS" ;)
<bioterror> it has support for the i586
<juanantonio> Ok ;)
<bioterror> gilir & co has promised to support 10.04 as an LTS release becouse of i586
<juanantonio> I heard that as 10.04 was not going to be endorsed by Canonical, the firts LTS would be supposed to be 10.10
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> we'll see what happens with 11.10
<bioterror> expectations are high! ;D
<juanantonio> What's supposed to happen?
<bioterror> I hope it will be good enough for the official *buntu release
<juanantonio> Ah yeah, I know what you mean
<juanantonio> I have 10.10 in a 800 Mhz PC and am really happy
<juanantonio> so what are the expectations?
<juanantonio> Will it be faster and lighter?
<bioterror> i dunno atm. :)
<bioterror> wife is running 10.10
<bioterror> but apps should be even more lighter
<juanantonio> Uhuh
<juanantonio> little by little
<juanantonio> I can tell that Twitter clients are not so light yet
<bioterror> I've never used twitter
<juanantonio> and I have Hotot, very light in 64 bits, but not in 32
<Unit193> Do you count creepy as a Twitter client? ;)
<juanantonio> Creepy? I do not know it
<juanantonio> Is it in the repos?
<Unit193> No
<Unit193> https://github.com/ilektrojohn/creepy
<juanantonio> Maybe I will have a look. Is it extra light?
<Unit193> I said it as a joke
<juanantonio> Ah, ok
<juanantonio> Damm, I have a little problem with amule daemon and server in my net
<Unit193> Did you look at it?
<juanantonio> Hehehe
<juanantonio> I did
<juanantonio> it is to locate you
<juanantonio> but I am not at all interested in this
<juanantonio> Can you give me a hand? (Or at least, rent it)
<Unit193> In what?
<juanantonio> So, i have set up amule daemon and amule web so that I can log into amule from any Internet connection, including my Android phone
<juanantonio> everything was allright but from some days on, I cannot find out my public IP, and now that I have found it, I cannot log into amule
<juanantonio> Any idea?
<Unit193> Goto http://www.whatismyip.com/ (Make sure you have the correct IP)
<Unit193> Type the port into: http://www.canyouseeme.org (Does amule have logs?)
<juanantonio> So I am paying attention to you, but i have found out in spanish yet
<Unit193> Eh?
<juanantonio> I tell you that I have done as you said, and in spanish web also
<juanantonio> I have this problematic IP
<juanantonio> and i cannot log in
<juanantonio> but from amule GUI and localhost certainly I can
<juanantonio> I don't know what to do
<Unit193> I would check to see if the port is open and pointed at your computer from the router (I don't use amule, so after that I don't know)
<juanantonio> Uhuh, I was thinking so, mainly when I have found out that localhost: port is still working
<juanantonio> I can'tsee anything, tomorrow I will give another try, the mistake can't be so far :P
<juanantonio> Bye
<bonny> can i change the log in screen background
<wizonesolutions> I'm hitting "An error occurred while saving the config file '/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml'" - am I supposed to create a top-level /openbox directory? Really?
<plainas> hey all
<plainas> does lubuntu livecd comes with gparted?
<wizonesolutions> plainas: Nope, doesn't appear so.
<MrChrisDruif> No, not that I know off plainas
<wizonesolutions> But if you're just looking for a light system repair Linux look at SystemRescueCD
<plainas> what about ubuntu? if i recall correctly it included gparted right?
<plainas> i really just need to repartition my hd so i can install windows xp
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, but plainas: Lubuntu comes with an other tool to edit partitions :)
<plainas> MrChrisDruif, which one?
<bonny> hey mrchrisdruif can i change lubuntu login background
<wizonesolutions> Oh, I see...I'm remoted in with NX...and it seems an environment variable or something isn't set that OpenBox expects...so it's writing to (missing variable)/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml but it should be /home/myuser/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<MrChrisDruif> I can't recall how it's called plainas, but I believe it is tucked away in System
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: I'm no expert on that, sorry :)
<wizonesolutions> wheeeeew how do I fix this. Maybe I'll just create /openbox lol...
<bonny> ok
<wizonesolutions> bonny: Go to settings and openbox configuration manager. It's probably in there
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: I was going to say it, but was busy :D
<bonny> ok
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: about the env variable?
<plainas> MrChrisDruif, but is it a GUI app or a command line tool?
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: env. variable?
<MrChrisDruif> plainas: GUI
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: environment variable, what you see when you type env
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: I don't know what you mean :0/
<MrChrisDruif> :-/
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Oh, command-line-ish stuff I guess
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: But you mean that /home/myuser/ stuff?
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Yeah, the config file is supposed to be in let's say /home/wizonesolutions/.config/openbox etc.
<MrChrisDruif> But /home/someuser/ can be switched with ~/
<wizonesolutions> It probably is looking at something to figure out where .config is, something that isn't set on the NX session
<wizonesolutions> No, but I didn't write the program...I don't know what it  is looking for
<wizonesolutions> It's the Openbox Window Manager that Lubuntu comes with :)
<wizonesolutions> When I try to increase the number of desktops
<wizonesolutions> I get this error
<wizonesolutions> It works, but then it forgets again when I restart the session
<wizonesolutions> oh...OB has a kludgy relationship with LXDE...well that kinda explains it...
<wizonesolutions> looks like manual editing of the config file is the way to go...
<wizonesolutions> I'll link the forum I found once I finish switching my network to cable, lol. My copy-paste across computers won't work till then
<MrChrisDruif> Pidgin forgets my browser setting in Lubuntu <_<"
<wizonesolutions> :(
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: LXDE wants it own WM, but until that time they used OpenBox
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Ah, I see. So it's probably temporary?
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: More long-term :P
<MrChrisDruif> I've talked to one of the LXDE devs once; no-one is working on it :P
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Oh...a "temporary workaround" huh...those are deadly
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: Well, it's more permanently...
<MrChrisDruif> Not really TW
<wizonesolutions> :/
<wizonesolutions> ah well, hopefully it gets integrated better at least
<slackmeister> any new stuff in lubuntu 11.04?
<MrChrisDruif> Yes ;)
<MrChrisDruif> slackmeister: You can read (a bit) about it on wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<slackmeister> spanx
<MrChrisDruif> slackmeister: this announcement mail sums it up pretty well: https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg03691.html
<slackmeister> i like that java is supported by default
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<slackmeister> is there a new version of LXDE?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know?
<slackmeister> :P
<wizonesolutions> Maybe I'm dumb, but where are teh network settings?
<wizonesolutions> the*
<wizonesolutions> I know there was a little icon in the bottom right when I had my monitor directly connected, but in a separate session it's not there.
 * MrChrisDruif is not on Lubuntu atm, so I can't check
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm going offline....have a good one everyone...Aloha!
<wizonesolutions> aloha
<wizonesolutions> Didn't even need it in the end. Just removed the DNS servers that were in resolv.conf and I'm on. Yay.
<bonny> how do i make the black box around a dock go away?
#lubuntu 2011-04-27
<jamesh_> Hey all my wife is loving her new lubuntu installation but is wondering how to change the default font size. Any ideas?
<ubuntu> &nickserv identify help
<ubuntu> %help
<ubuntu> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zoomix> how do i resize a partition with disk utility
<kaatta> hi, i have installed xcompmgr... now im wondering how to set it up to make my conky and my dock work properly w/out a large black block around the aps
<troytop> gotta love live CDs - on IRC and the web *while* installing
<MrChrisDruif> Great troytop :)
<troytop> we'll see if lubuntu succeeds where ubuntu netbook and edubuntu failed (problem with Unity methinks)
<bioterror> troytop, I can live 20mins without them :D
<bioterror> I have time to clean kitchen or something else (I'm just lying :)
<linuxman410> when i install lubuntu 10.04 resolution works on my video when i upgrade to lubuntu 10.10 resolution quits working
<walraven_> exit
<walraven_> bye
<walraven_> quit
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i wanna get ride of my windows how can i do that
<kosaidpo|> can i use gparted to resize the partition n thats all ?
<Unit193> Resize your main partition to full size
<Unit193> You may need to update grub too!
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: without any need of the lubuntu cd ??
<Unit193> !partition
<ubot5> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: I don't remember if you can update the partition if it's mounted...
<bonny> how can i make it automatic login
#lubuntu 2011-04-28
<Byan> so, I am trying to install lubuntu 11.04
<Byan> I am getting out of space errors.. for the 'live cd' partition
<Byan> it's from a live usb drive made by unetbootin or whatever it is
<Byan> what exactly is this partition?
<mohamad> hye all
<kaatta> anyone around that can help me get a composite manager working with lubuntu?
<kaatta> so ive been asking for about a week, is there ANYONE here yet that can help me get a composite manager running on lubuntu?
<szczur> kaatta, sudo apt-get install xcompmgr
<szczur> after installation run xcompmgr in terminal
<kaatta> szczur xcompmgr does absolutely nothing after i installed it
<kaatta> i tried that first
<kaatta> all i want is the black box around my dock and conky to dissappear and be transparent as intended
<bioterror> kaatta, use your 3D for something more smarter than spinning desktop cube :D
<szczur> xcompmgr shold work
<szczur> just run it in the terminal
<szczur> hmmm
<bioterror> kaatta, what's your graphics card?
<szczur> what about xcompmgr -a?
<kaatta> none, i have an old eee pc 701SD (512mb ram, 7" screen, etc)
<kaatta> it runs ubuntu but not very well, so i came to lubuntu, and it runs VERY well, but when i install the dock and conky that i use in ubuntu i get a black box around them and a msg to get a composite mgr
<bioterror> have you tweaked your .conkyrc?
<kaatta> i plan on using the same conkyrc that i use on my other ubuntu10.10 install
<bioterror> dont plan
<bioterror> Openbox is different than metacity
<bioterror> or does it work without a problem with "vanilla lubuntu"
<bioterror> without compiz?
<kaatta> i havent tested conky too much
<kaatta> its getting a working dock that i have been hanging on so far
<bioterror> I have a working dock on my WindowMaker ;)
<kaatta> id love to hear about that
<kaatta> testing conky now
<kaatta> hmm. conky not showing up
<kaatta> yea no conky
<kaatta> wait... conky will run but not with my rc file
<bravo033> Any word on 11.04 final?
<MK``> Lubuntu 11.04 soon? :)
<Neosano> hmmmm, 11.04 ?
<Neosano> today, but just a little bit later?
<Neosano> or tomorrow?....
<MK``> I just asked :P waiting :D
<lazarus_> hi
<Neosano> uhmhmhhhmm..
<Neosano> soo? "D
<lazarus_> Neosano, hey
<Neosano> hi :)
<lazarus_> Neosano, how are you
<Neosano> I'm okay! Waiting for 11.04 so I can install it today. I wont have any time tomorrow :|
<Neosano> but it's still unclear when they will release it..
<lazarus_> i just did a sudo update-manager -d
<Neosano> mhm, no, I'm going to install it on my flash drive
<lazarus_> then removed it and installed lubuntu
<lazarus_> brb
<Neosano> oh
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i wanna resize my lubuntu but icant
<kosaidpo|> do i need the liveCd ?
<kosaidpo|> hello guys my thunbdive got some problem and my pc doesnt ecognize while bootin so icant make it in the front then hdd to boot from it
<kosaidpo|> so im wondering how ican boot this iso from a place in my hdd ?
<kosaidpo|> thanks
<bioterror> make PXE boot :D
<LAcan> kosaidpo|, did you check your BIOS settings?
<kosaidpo|> LAcan: yesh and in the booting menu icant see my thunbdrive i used to see it but its old i guess it doesnt work good anymore
<kosaidpo|> so im wondering if ican boot from a place in my hdd ?
<LAcan> kosaidpo|, isnt that how you are booting now...?
<kosaidpo|> LAcan: i mean i wanna use my thumbdrive as a live cd i have in it a bootable iso but it doesnt get recognized so ican set my bios to boot from it i hop im clear enough
<kosaidpo|> and sorry my english its not that flexible to make the idea clear :P
<LAcan> kosaidpo|, so in your BIOS you can in effect set the USB drive to be check first, before the CD or HDD drives, correct?
<bioterror> try another usb stick
<bioterror> if it gets recognized
<bioterror> every one has more than one usb stick
<bioterror> if no, go and steal one :D
<kosaidpo|> LAcan: No i cant
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: not me :P i only have one
<LAcan> kosaidpo|, ok, then that is your problem.. the computer isnt checking the USB first so it will go to HDD
<LAcan> kosaidpo|, u know what BIOS settings are for sure right? like u have to hit a button right when the computer turns on and so on...?
<kosaidpo|> LAcan: to make my pc check the usb first i have to set it so this part im unable to do cus my usb flahs doesnt show up
<kosaidpo|> LAcan: yeh ihave dne it many times : D the F2 o sumthin it depond on the pc
<LAcan> ya thats the one
<LAcan> huh thats weird... is it a Sony?
<kosaidpo|> no toshiba LAcan
<LAcan> kosaidpo|, have u trie just burning the ISO to a CD, this will be much easier...?
<kosaidpo|1> LAcan: i dont have a cd n i wanna do it this way to avoid the cd way :D
<kosaidpo|1> is there any grub cmmd ican use to boot that image in my flahs usb ?
<LAcan> kosaidpo|, ok then are you sure you installed the iso to the stick correctly?
<kosaidpo|1> yeh
<LAcan> kosaidpo|1, then i cant help you man.... sorry.
<kosaidpo|1> LAcan: this usb has the iso that i used to install this lubuntu im using now : D
<kosaidpo|1> and now iwanna get ride of my windows so ineed to go live
<LAcan> kosaidpo|1, ya but like.. u didnt just copy the ISO to the usb right.. like u did some additional steps and alladat?
<LAcan> kosaidpo|1, if you are in ubuntu now, you should be able to nuke windows no problem
<kosaidpo|1> but my lame usb  no i used that app to make it bootable
<kosaidpo|1> i fogot the name of it
<kosaidpo|1> im using lubuntu
<LAcan> kosaidpo|1, youll just have to make sure you mark the right partition as active BEFORE you reboot
<kosaidpo|1> and when i lunch gparted i cant unmount any partition
<LAcan> kosaidpo|1, there are definately prtition tools in ubuntu
<LAcan> kosaidpo|1, just unmount the window partition manually before running gparted...
<LAcan> WARNING: This is dangerous to do without a boot CD/USB/something other than your HDD
<kosaidpo|1> yeh but i hwne i run it get mounted :D
<frewsxcv> i demand 11.04 be released this instant
<sagaci> !isitout
<ubot5> Yes, join #ubuntu-release-party to celebrate!
<sagaci> frewsxcv, get a mini.iso and install lubuntu-desktop
 * frewsxcv looks for mini.sio
<frewsxcv> where does one find a mini.sio
<frewsxcv> *iso
<sagaci> frewsxcv, 32 or 64 bit?
<frewsxcv> 64
<sagaci> http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<LAcan> dsfd
<bravo033> i hope the new release will be available via torrent
<gilir> Lubuntu 11.04 released, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/NattyNarwhal
<bioterror> bravo033, LEECH LEECH! ;D
<head_victim> Well done gilir, jmarsden and the rest of the team. You truly do a wonderful job
<phillw> congratulations gilir and jm :)... bioterror once you have it can you please throw it on my server area and update the wiki. to shiow it as a secondary link for the iso if there are no seeders about?
 * NRWlion is catching the ISO right now
<bravo033> no seeders :(
<head_victim> I'm seeding but no takers
<head_victim> Oh wait, there's 1 but less than 10kb?
<NRWlion> ok guys. i will upgrade my system... that will take some time so that i wont be online ;)
<head_victim> Anyway, I have to head off to work, I've limited my upload a bit so the wife doesn't kill me when she's trying to play her games. It'll be on from now on. See you all later.
<bravo033> thanks devs
 * frewsxcv comes to help seed with his 1Gbps connection
<bioterror> :D
<phillw> ;topic Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat || Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/NattyNarwhal (please use the torrent feed). Always follow the channel guidelines.
* DragonEyes changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat || Lubuntu 11.04 is available via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/NattyNarwhal (please use the torrent feed). Always follow the channel guidelines.
<phillw> ;part
<DragonEyes> Error.  The syntax for that command is: part <channel>
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<phillw> he's not really allowed on hear, but it's just quicker for m,e :)
<phillw> *here*
<frewsxcv> are there no 64bit lubuntu disks?
<MK``> doesn't seem that way
<frewsxcv> :-(
<phillw> frewsxcv: you would to via minimal install, pick the 64 Bit kernel and then pop lubuntu on top of it.
<frewsxcv> i tried the mini.iso disk. verifified/checksummed it, it wouldn't work for some reason
<MK``> would you get the same result by installing Ubuntu 64, installing lubuntu-desktop, then uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<phillw> frewsxcv: did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall ? I will need to update it with the release of 11.04!
<phillw> I so, so love release days... takes us a while to get all the pages updated :P
<frewsxcv> phillw: i couldn't even get the base install to install
<frewsxcv> MK``: you'll end up with a lot of useless/lost gtk files
<MK``> I forget which toolkit Lxde uses
<phillw> frewsxcv: I had no problem with the 32 bit mini-iso, I've never tried it with the 64 bit ones, but others have and say it works fine for them.
<frewsxcv> i'm just going to install the 32bit
 * frewsxcv is tl
<episyron> anyone tried final 11.04 on 256MB memory? install from boot menu seems to hang, it worked with beta1 (on virtualbox)
<NRWlion> hi folks, is it normal to not being able to check the iso for errors?
<frewsxcv> lol my cursor is sideways on the live cd
<NRWlion> gilir: want to report a "bug"
<bonny> i need a game gor lieka  10 year old computer
<NRWlion> does some1 else have the problem that the computer freezes on the live CD?
<uofm49426> anyone know how to edit 50-wacom.conf and shared memory
<uofm49426> anyone know how to edit 50-wacom.conf and shared memory
<frewsxcv> how is lubuntu different from u-lite?
<NRWlion> gn8 boys
<Unit193> Have a good one, NRWlion
<junger__> Hi. How remove the login screen when start lubuntu?
<NRWlion> Unit193 : you too and dont stay up until i come online in 5 to 6 hrs :D
<Unit193> junger__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How%20to%20enable%20automatic%20logon%20in%20LXDM
<Unit193> NRWlion: I'll try not too...
<NRWlion> and you will fail :P
<Unit193> Yeah....
<NRWlion> ok, but i gotta go now
<NRWlion> need to catch at least 5 hrs of sleep :D
<NRWlion> cu
<kristian_> hi
<kristian_> trying to replace lxpanel with tint2, however... the guides I can find does not seem to apply to lubuntu
<Byan> lxinput is segfaulting for me.. on ubuntu 11.04 RC
<bioterror> Byan, 11.04 is released
<Byan> err, is there any difference between the RC and 11.04?
<bioterror> if you have done dist-upgrade today, I dont think so
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <--- just to make sure
<junger__> Unit193 i did the modification but i don't know how to save
<Byan> nope, none
<Byan> anyway
<Byan> so
<Byan> lxinput is segfaulting..
<Unit193> junger__: Save the file and you're good! Reboot to test
<bioterror> Byan, apt-get purge lxinput, apt-get clean, and reinstall lxinput
<bioterror> if that's not helping, then something is else wrong
<junger__> i open in terminal; when i close and open again not be changed
<Byan> bioterror: problem persists
<Byan> where is the appropriate place to report this?
<bioterror> Byan, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Backtrace
<bioterror> Byan, and then submit your log to launchpad
<Unit193> junger__: Sounds like you didn't save it. When you're in nano, hit CTRL+O to save
<Byan> edubuntu?
<bioterror> Byan, doesnt matter, that's a guide to use backtrace
<Byan> oh
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxinput >> report a bug
<bioterror> gilir, seems like you're going to be busy with 11.04.01 ;)
<bioterror> awwww Ocelot <3
<bioterror> that's like a small cheetah
<bioterror> good night ;)
<bioterror> Unit193, I hope you dont have that busy night :D
<gilir> bioterror, why .01 ? is there problems ?
<bioterror> gilir, just joking, as it was just released ;)))
<Unit193> bioterror: Eh? You taking off?
<bioterror> it's 1am ;)
<gilir> bioterror, tsss :p
<Unit193> I should toss it in a VM so when people ask, I know how to respond...
<bioterror> I should upgrade my wife's laptop :D
<Unit193> bioterror: I take it that's what you were talking about?
<Lutorut> Unit193 - thanks; i change for autologin
<bioterror> I should find a better image viewer than gthumb, for RAW files
<Unit193> Lutorut: Glad that worked for you!
<Lutorut> I'm new with LXDE.. i take lubuntu cause ubuntu and unity..Urgh... Just one more question.. where i change the sound for headfones?
<Lutorut> sorry.. i down ;/
<Unit193> I don't think I understand your question
<Lutorut> sound preferences.. where is? ;/
<bioterror> open terminal and type: alsamixer
<bioterror> :--)
<bioterror> now I'm off
<bioterror> bye
<Lutorut> ouu.. thanks..
<Unit193> Have a good one bioterror !
<Lutorut> this is so primary XD
<Unit193> Lutorut: You can also use it via SSH and screw with people ;)
<Byan> Unit193: for fun to just kill X =p
<Unit193> Byan: vlc -I ncurses and start makesmesmile.mp3 ;)
<Byan> when I was in school, you could ssh and start an X server remotely..
<Byan> like a second one.. and it would automatically switch to it
<Byan> so I rigged up this script that would start a new X server, and then launch a terminal with screen on it, and attached it on both ends
<Unit193> Byan: I forgot:
<Unit193> http://www.filmcow.com/files/makesmesmile.mp3
#lubuntu 2011-04-29
<linuxman410> having  problem with intel 845ge only has one resolution it says unknown monitor any help
<Unit193> !x
<ubot5> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Unit193> linuxman410: In short: CTRL+ALT+F1 > sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm stop > sudo X -configure > sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf > sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm start
<Byan> so
<Byan> is there a way to keep the lubuntu package.. but remove one of it's 'dependencies'
<Byan> I want to roll my own pidgin..
<Unit193> Byan: You don't really need to keep lubuntu-desktop installed
<Unit193> Byan: What do you mean by "roll my own pidgin"?
<Byan> Unit193: compile pidgin myself
<Byan> carrier, rather
<Byan> ie fun pidgin
<Jim__> i have a question? does lubuntu going to release lubuntu 11.04 or something?
<Unit193> Jim__: It's done! (If you read the topic, you get the link)
<Jim__> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Jim__: http://i.imgur.com/kJM8e.png
<jozefk> 11.04 final is ready for download?
<Unit193> Welcome to #lubuntu , jozefk
<jozefk> :)
<Unit193> Yeah, topic
<jozefk> I see. thanks :)
<Unit193> jozefk: http://i.imgur.com/EX4Nq.png
<jozefk> is it the same network manager as in xubuntu?
<Unit193> I do not think so, I'll check
<Unit193> Eh, I don't remember what X uses
<jozefk> do you have lubuntu installed?
<Unit193> Yeah
<Unit193> Lubuntu uses wicd
<jozefk> then just right click on network manager from right size and maybe take a screenshot. or right click and choose Edit Connections if it is there
<jozefk> wicd only?
<Unit193> IIRC
<jozefk> will download and see
<jozefk> might be wicd will work too
<jozefk> :)
<head_victim> Why would a folder say 8.8gb file size but nearly 100 gb size on disk ?
<bioterror> which? what?
<head_victim> My /home
<bioterror> hmmmm
<head_victim> Everything I look at in there shows 1/10 the file size as to the size on disk
<bioterror> you have separate partition and df -h gives different size than du -h?
<head_victim> du - h lists a crapload of files
<bioterror> sure it lists
<head_victim> df -h lists 11gb
<bioterror> 1,6T    sad157
<bioterror> :DDDDDDDD
<head_victim> du -h the last line is . 11G
<head_victim> Hah I got a 2gb warning on my 2tb spare folder on the other PC last night :/
<bioterror> I need MOAR SPACE!
<bioterror> my pr0n collection is too huge
<head_victim> I have nearly 10tb in hdds here
<head_victim> A lot of it is in raid 10 so I loose most of it
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> raid5 ftw! ;)
<head_victim> I prefer 10 :D
<ncopa> hi
<ncopa> lubuntu.net is down?
<head_victim> Well I'm backing up my /home as we speak and then going to do my first ever Ubuntu upgrade, I usually fresh install
<head_victim> ncopa: it is?
<ncopa> seems so
<ncopa> anybody have a torrent for lubuntu-11.04?
<head_victim> ncopa: check the topic ;)
<head_victim> I have 15 connected peers that I'm currently seeding to
<head_victim> And so it's going up at a rate of knots
<ncopa> thanks
<head_victim> Well, it's not that quick tbh, my upload speed is only 1MB :/
<head_victim> bioterror: if I backup /home is there anything else I should save?
<bioterror> I take /etc/samba/smb.conf ;)
<head_victim> Never doing an upgrade I haven't really researched it. I usually just keep my /home
<head_victim> bioterror: ahh yeah, /etc is a nice backup
<bioterror> are you going to do-release-upgrade? :D
<head_victim> I'm going to look into what's the safer option
<bioterror> it's okay
<head_victim> I'm on 10.10 now
<bioterror> I've never had problems with it :D
<head_victim> So worst case I loose it all I'll keep home and etc and that should get me back if need be
<bioterror> you wont loose anything :D
 * head_victim plays guinea pig.
<head_victim> Hah someone is trying to download 10.04 off me
<head_victim> Must have an unsupported cpu :/
<bioterror> or just thinks it's "LTS" ;)
<bioterror> "mmm... I will use this forever!!"
<head_victim> ncopa: thanks for letting us know about lubuntu.net though
<head_victim> phillw: anyone we can ping to resolve the lubuntu.net being down?
<ncopa> np
<bioterror> owner of the domain is on the list
<bioterror> lubuntu-desktop mailing list
<head_victim> bioterror: just writing an email now actually will add it to that
<head_victim> Question for all you torrenting people, are there more trackers I should add to the default transmission ones to reach a larger audience?
<head_victim> Ah apparently the website isn't down it's just overloaded
<tomasz_> hi
<tomasz_> lubuntu.net works ?
<head_victim> tomasz_: yes, it's busy at the moment so it might be a little slower than normal is all
<tomasz_> becous dont load me
<MrChrisDruif> Is lubuntu-desktop in the default repos of Ubuntu? Like if you want to install it on Ubuntu you just issue sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<tomasz_> lxde-session
<MrChrisDruif> lxde-session? Would that have the same effect as lubuntu install?
<tomasz_> lubuntu use lxde
<MrChrisDruif> ;topic
<Neosano> hmmm, why lubuntu.net is not loading?
<Kurdistan> hey dear lubuntu fans, how is lubuntu natty going?
<bioterror> it's going into right direction!
<Kurdistan> bioterror, I am really impressed with the reading
<Kurdistan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/NattyNarwhal
<Kurdistan> much more changes and to the better.
<Kurdistan> I am really glad. I will try it out, couple a weeks from now.
<Kurdistan> thx lubuntu dev
<Kurdistan> for me edubuntu or lubuntu will be my main dist.
<Kurdistan> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/671
<Kurdistan> really glad to read this from mark
<Kurdistan> about lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> The response from Mark, indeed :)
<Kurdistan> viva lubuntu
<Kurdistan> I will log-out. Keep up the good work.
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<NRWlion> hi guys, is it normal that live cds do show several errors while checking for them?
<bioterror> oh my
<bioterror> this is what I feared
<bioterror> inlaws had upgraded yesterday and now this complains about unity every logon
<bioterror> and so on
<bioterror> psychocat's pure lxde doesnt work...
<bioterror> so, sudo apt-get purge gnome\* kde\*
<bioterror> :----------------)
<bioterror> NRWlion, it's not normal :-)
<bioterror> hmmm, alt+f2 doesnt work
<bioterror> I dont get "launcher" pop-up
<NRWlion> bioterror : my whole system doesnt work after trying to upgrade all night :(
<NRWlion> i only do have my laptop now
<NRWlion> :(
<NRWlion> :D
<leszek> hi
<NRWlion> hi leszek
<leszek> :)
<leszek> its like magic, lubuntu release on the same day as zevenos-neptune released xD
<bioterror> hmmmm
<NRWlion> yeah and i was so excited that i crashed my system :D
<bioterror> I have wlan icon for lan network :D
<bioterror> did I install 11.04 final or alpha? :D
<leszek> bioterror: haha xD really ?
<leszek> maybe someone linked the icon the wrong way. As ubuntu switched to indicators, perhaps no one noticed it that the tray icon is linked wrongly
<bioterror> :D
<leszek> so I am idle again xD, rain stopped again, so back to work in the garden
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/lubuntu-11.04.png
<bioterror> gilir, Fri19:13 <bioterror> http://ricecows.org/lubuntu-11.04.png
<NRWlion> hey gilir!
<bioterror> any ideas what's that empty box between broken nm-applet and digital clock
<bioterror> as I am using desktop computer and eth0 ;)
<gilir> bioterror, no idea :/ Do you try to enable indicators applet ?
<gilir> hi NRWlion
<bioterror> no, I just removed gnome and installed lubuntu-desktop
<NRWlion> gilir: the iso from your link is been buggy searching for errors gave me more than 10 warnings
<gilir> NRWlion, do you check md5sum ?
<NRWlion> system showed no irregularitys
<gilir> bioterror, do you try to change the icon theme ? your terminal icons seem also strange
<bioterror> gilir, terminal is urxvt and I'm using font fixed ;)
<gilir> ah ok :) But still, try to swicth the icon theme :)
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> I recall that elementary was dumped and you guys had a new icon set
<gilir> it's the case, must 99,99% of the icons are inherited from elementary
<bioterror> what was that new icon
<gilir> 2 in fact, 1 for the shutdown icon (on the right of the panel), 1 for the lubuntu icon in the installer
<bioterror> and translation is now set to iso-8859-15
<bioterror> fffffffffffff
<bioterror> this didnt go as I expected
<bioterror> damn you unity!!
<gilir> I have also weird behavior when installing lubuntu after a classic ubuntu
<bioterror> not good, as I even used --purge
<bioterror> and then I fetched it
<bioterror> maybe I should roll to xfce :G
 * NRWlion is going back to kde 07.10
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> back to console and do some maaagick!
<gilir> oh : http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/671
<gilir> search for Lubuntu ;)
<NRWlion> gilir : even if i find it i am not able to burn it in iso as my laptop has no cd/dvd
<gilir> NRWlion, you can use usbcreator and put in on a USB pen drive ?
<NRWlion> that would be an option?
<Unit193> NRWlion: I may have a disk of that
<NRWlion> i am installing KDE 7.10 now
<NRWlion> this is the only version i can run now
<NRWlion> :(
<Unit193> Ah, I was thinking Kubuntu 7.10
<bioterror> I've never been this lost
<bioterror> even Xubuntu fails at me
<NRWlion> welcome to the club bioterror
<bioterror> sad to say, but I'm first time dissapointed
<NRWlion> bioterror : so am i
<tdn> After installing 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<bioterror> I have to say that lubuntu worked even better than this crappy xubuntu
<bioterror> :G
<Unit193> I take it this wouldn't be a good time to update?
<bioterror> I would consider twice :D
<Unit193> I would then also have to reboot :/
<warpi> hello, is there a 64-bit version of lubuntu 11.04?
<leszek> warpi: not that I know. But  I think there are 64 Bit packages in the repo. So you might install a 64bit base (minimal) system and then you can apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<warpi> leszek, you mean, install ubuntu 64-bit and choose "base minimal system installation" and then replace desktop?
<leszek> exactly
<warpi> okay, great!
<warpi> wont i loose any performance on this?
<leszek> I don't think so
<warpi> compared to lubuntu ordinary iso?
<warpi> ok
<Unit193> !mini | warpi
<ubot5> warpi: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> Then add lubuntu-desktop
<warpi> great!
<warpi> that was a damn small cd :)
<warpi> so this is the perfered way to install lubuntu on 64-bit computer?
<Unit193> warpi: That's what I've seen
<warpi> oki
<warpi> i will try this
<warpi> thanks for the help
<jozefk> what is mini.iso?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> (At least you don't have to rexplain everything)
<Unit193> Then you can add lubuntu-desktop
<jozefk> that would be how many MB to download during installation/
<jozefk> ?
<Unit193> That would take some downloading
<jozefk> it's much faster to download the iso then package by package
<Unit193> It downloads everything for you
<jozefk> do you know any light distro with pulseaudio giving sound on all 5+1 speakers ?
<leszek> jozefk: zevenos 3.0
<jozefk> that's xfce
<jozefk> xubuntu is working also :)
<Unit193> It works now?
<jozefk> but xfce is freezing. i need lxde or fluxbox or openbox or e17 or something like that
<jozefk> it's working but freezing
<bioterror> e17 is crap
<bioterror> it looks nice, but that's all
<bioterror> crashes and just doesnt feel right
<bioterror> all the menus and stuff
<jozefk> ok will not even think about it then
<Unit193> bioterror: Take a look at Bodhi
<jozefk> bodhi yeah maybe i should boot that live CD and see
<bioterror> I'm still shocked what I encountered today at in-laws
<leszek> jozefk: if its freezing I guess your hardware maybe broken
<jozefk> yes but lxde works fine
<leszek> I don't think that it has something to do with the window manager or desktop environment
<bioterror> lxdm is not two language friendly
<bioterror> father in law is a turkish and mother in law is finnish
<bioterror> I cant make "default" settings for each of them
<leszek> lxdm never intended to be friendly to multiple languages I guess
<jozefk> 2 language? I need only english
<bioterror> yeah, I have to think something else instead of lxdm, maybe that stinky GDM :D
<leszek> does gdm has this support build in ?
<bioterror> yes
<leszek> ah interesting to know ;)
<jozefk> and why the live lubuntu doesn't want to start for me?
<leszek> jozefk: error message ?
<bioterror> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#userconfig
<jozefk> I don't have it now. I can reboot and try. actually I overwrite the CD already. I could burn it again
<jozefk> does pulseaudio works at all on lubuntu? with 5.1 sound?
<LAcan> alsa only i believe, pulse is pastware
<jozefk> pastware?
<leszek> pastware xD
<leszek> whats that ?
<jozefk> I have no idea
<leszek> jozefk: pulseaudio should work at least if you install it on lubuntu and switch gnome-mplayer and audacious to use the pulse plugin
<jozefk> in xubuntu I got pulse working. and 5.1 speakers. no problem
<jozefk> I believe I can get the same with lubuntu also
<jozefk> I just don't know how to get the CD working :)
<jozefk> I can't find the link for mini.iso
<Unit193> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> There it is :)
<Unit193> alsamixer is your audio volume levels
<jozefk> I can get pavucontrols installed also right?
<jozefk> this CD is 19MB :)))
<leszek> yes but you need pulseaudio aswell
<Unit193> You download stuff later
<leszek> jozefk: thats why its called mini
<jozefk> how long it will take to install full lubuntu from that mini CD?
<leszek> depends on your bandwith
<jozefk> I have 8mbps. but when I'm downloading something it's never more than 1mbps
<jozefk> how can I setup the wifi from that mini cd?
<jozefk> it's all cli
<leszek> just use a cable xD
<leszek> otherwise you need to learn ifconfig , iwconfig and so on
<jozefk> no cable here
<jozefk> I don't like to learn anything now :)
<jozefk> ok I'll just go for xfce and install lxde over it :)
<Neosano> Argh! Lubuntu is so nice, but there's no progress in lxde :|
<Neosano> annoying bugs are not getting fixed..
<Neosano> dynamic panel size didn't work for ages
<MrChrisDruif> Neosano: We're not stopping you from helping upstream fixing bugs :)
<Neosano> I know.. I know..
<Neosano> still maybe lubuntu team should spend some time helping with lxde?
<Neosano> not much.. but just to fix main problems
<phillw> Neosano: with the departure of a couple of lxde people, the lubuntu devs ARE helping!
<Neosano> oh :o
<leccy> hi - I'm running lubuntu 10.04 - is it possible to upgrade to 11.04 using apt-get or do I have to re-install from an ISO?
<Neosano> well, first of all you have to upgrade to 10.10
<Neosano> then to 11.04
<Neosano> Still I would highly recommend to reinstall it
<leccy> okay. See... I tried following the instructions on the 'how to install lubuntu from ubuntu' wiki, but it didn't do much
<Neosano> in my life I've tried to upgrade 3 times
<MrChrisDruif> I was just discussing this in -offtopic that a sudo do-release-upgrade -d in terminal would do the trick
<Neosano> every time it fucks something up
<leccy> yeah, I was thinking a reinstall might be cleaner
<MrChrisDruif> That is true :)
<MrChrisDruif> Upgrades have always borked up my systems as well
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...I've just been told that jumping one release IS NOT RECOMMENDED!
<Neosano> huh?
<leccy> I just issued that do-release-upgrade command... so if I suddenly disconnect, it means I'm borked
<Neosano> leccy, nah, you'll get borked after reboot
<leccy> lol - probably
<Neosano> definitely
<leccy> still, I like to try these things out to see what happens
<leccy> it'll take me, what, 10 minutes to reinstall from an ISO
<leccy> or... I could just never reboot this netbook again.... ;-)
<Neosano> then what's the point of upgrading
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed :P
<leccy> 5 packages are going to be removed. 92 new packages are going to be installed. 656 packages are going to be upgraded.
<leccy> hmmm....
<Neosano> cuz it'll require rebooting your netbook
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<leccy> actually, I always do this to myself. I've been happy with lubuntu 10.04 for a year now... I see a better looking taskbar, and I want to upgrade.... tut
<bioterror> servers gets upgraded from LTS to LTS
<Neosano> the artwork in 11.04 is perfect :O
<leccy> what's the next LTS version?
<bioterror> 12.04 if I remember right
<leccy> yeah, 2 yrs, that sounds right
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<Neosano> 1 year?
<MrChrisDruif> Neosano: 2
<Neosano> why O_o
<MrChrisDruif> 10.04 is the previous LTS
<leccy> tell you what - I'm gonna enter 'no' to the upgrade, and I'll see you all next April
<bioterror> I was just referring to "jump" from 10.04 to 11.04
<Neosano> oh, I mean 1 year from now
<MrChrisDruif> Neosano: LTS is supported for 3 years
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, in one year :)
<Neosano> leccy :D
<Neosano> do not leave us
<leccy> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Neosano: Server edition is even supported for 5 years
<Neosano> MrChrisDruif, whoa!
<leccy> tell you what, you're gonna get a bunch of Unity refugees now that you've released 11.04
<bioterror> that's for sure
<MrChrisDruif> Might be so
<bioterror> but I failed with 11.04 vanilla buntu to 11.04 lubuntu
<bioterror> some problems with icon theme
<leccy> it's always nice to see the number of spin-off announcements on distrowatch every time ubuntu upgrade
<bioterror> and xubuntu didnt even get themes and settings correct
<Neosano> I haven't tried ubuntu for 3 years now :|
<Neosano> I was using fat kubuntu at first
<Neosano> now lubuntu
<Unit193> bioterror: How so?
<bioterror> I dunno
<bioterror> I'm still like "o_O"
<leccy> ahhh... I'm gonna be in heaven in a week's time... back onto Goobuntu for 12 months in my new work project...
<leccy> 10.04 LTS, thankfully
<bioterror> leccy, you will be in heaven when you install GoboLinux :D
<Neosano> what's the point of using xubuntu?
<bioterror> Neosano, liking the XFCE
<Neosano> o_O
<Unit193> Xubuntu looks sweet (And it's more like how Ubuntu used to be)
<Neosano> fetish thing, eh?
<bioterror> Unit193, yep
<bioterror> something like that
<bioterror> for the purists :D
<leccy> old-school ubuntu... before they went all unity on us
<bioterror> I dont like the term "Linux Distribution" nowdays
<Neosano> why?
<Unit193> I use Lubuntu and Xubuntu
<bioterror> I'm checking distrowatch.com and, all I can see is lots of stuff that's based on Debian or RedHat/Fedora and they have stupid names and few apps added
<bioterror> and a different theme set
<bioterror> and they call it distribution
<leccy> Linux Combo would be a better term. It's what WM, DE, and package manager it uses.... the combination of these three
<Unit193> flavor?
<Neosano> and what is unity?...
<leccy> WM
<bioterror> back in the 90's distributions ment that they have different kind of features. another one uses rpm as a package manager, others are straight build from sources and so on
<Neosano> oh
<bioterror> unity is candy on metacity/gnome
<leccy> unity can sit on top of any distro
<leccy> if you were really determined to run it
<leccy> poor metacity... it was dumped :(
<bioterror> for me Unity looks like ugly OS X Dock
<leccy> for me, it looks like ugly OSX dock that doesn't work properly
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> vanilla 'buntu is mostly becoming OS X with darker default theme
<leccy> Gnome Shell is closer to OSX
<Neosano> uhh, global menu in the panel??
<Neosano> isn't it the dumbest idea to implement?
<bioterror> :D
<Neosano> I understand it in OSX, they are just trying to be different
<Neosano> but ununtu :<
<bioterror> we can always install fvwm2 ;K)
<leccy> unity is halfway to being a good tablet interface, but not quite there, and far enough away from being a decent desktop interface to fall firmly between two stools. It's in limbo
<Neosano> and this thing on the left.. it's simply eating space, right?
<leccy> Android is a good tablet interface, or even iOS... if you want to see your app icons and make them easy to select, just use up the whole screen
<Neosano> or does it pop out when needed?
<bioterror> seems like they have "systray" in FVMW2 nowdays
<leccy> and when you click an icon, make it go full-screen, like iOS
<leccy> yeah, sometimes the unity bar hides itself. it seems pretty random to me
<Neosano> O_o
<Neosano> I have one panel on the bottom with task bar and clock only
<Neosano> that's all I need really
#lubuntu 2011-04-30
<Neosano> I do everything using kupfer
<Neosano> but I have some applications on the little top panel which is hidden
<leccy> if you were really hardcore you wouldn't use a UI - you'd do everything at the command line using bash and emacs
<Neosano> are we trying to be hardcore?
<leccy> lol
<leccy> not me - i want it to be easy. I never got into learning a billion key-combinations to edit a text file
<MrChrisDruif> Aren't they mentioned in the bottom? O:-)
<leccy> maybe, but you try figuring out how to exit... I can always tell when someone's using vim for the first time when I hear the clatter of CTRL-C from their keyboard
<Neosano> :D :D :D
<Neosano> uhmm.. for those not using kupfer - USE IT.
<leccy> okay..... is it alright if i google it first? lol
<Neosano> ofc
<Neosano> http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<leccy> ahhh.... it's like quicksilver
<bioterror> around year 2000 I had friend who used only console
<Neosano> leccy yeah :)
<bioterror> but he mainly listened music with mpg123 and played batmud
<leccy> what are kupfer's dependencies? qt or gtk?
<Neosano> I'm pretty sure gtk
<leccy> I don't like the sound of the 'k' - I'd prefer if they'd called it 'gupfer'
<leccy> ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Neosano: For those not using Synapse - USE IT?
<Neosano> :D
<Neosano> synapse?..
<leccy> yeah, shows th dependencies
<leccy> ah, I see it's python and gtk, that's pretty clean
<Neosano> leccy, yeah, it was meant to be lightweight
<Neosano> MrChrisDruif, hmm, no?
<leccy> and I'd hate to mess up my nice lxde install with a bunch of qt libs...
<Neosano> there's another one called gnome DO
<Neosano> but it's using mono :O
<Neosano> leccy, that's why I reeeally love to reinstall from time to time :)
<leccy> still, I suppose at least all they're using up is disk space. It's not like they're sitting in some kind of 'registry' or running as a 'service' using up resources, that'd be madness
<Neosano> hmm?
<Neosano> ah yea..
<MrChrisDruif> Neosano: why not?
<Neosano> MrChrisDruif, because kupfer is better?
<MrChrisDruif> Neosano: Nah, was buggy last time I used it....or it didn't do what I wanted at least :)
<leccy> and what if all I use is chromium, gedit, and lxterminal?
<Neosano> mhm, so what?
<leccy> would kupfer help me?
<Neosano> well, it can
<leccy> like... I'd prefer to have a problem before trying a solution
<Neosano> for example you can install things by just typing package name and pressing enter
<Neosano> or open files located somewhere in your folders
<leccy> yeah that part sounds good
<Neosano> you can even send emails using it :D
<leccy> I increasingly use gedit plugins for stuff I should be doing in bash
<Neosano> oh, and it has a clipboard history!
<leccy> sorry, I meant geany... they should just turn geany into a distro, i'd be happy sitting in that app all day
<MrChrisDruif> leccy: If you've got a server with X installed, than you can run geany without DE afaik
<Neosano> omg, lubuntu 11.04 is even faster now?
<leccy> and it'll load all the gtk libs etc. okay? - i never realised you could run an app on barebones X like that
<leccy> faster? don't tempt me
<leccy> tbh, lubuntu performance has never been an issue for me
<Neosano> it loads instantly after entering login and password
<Unit193> Doesn't for me ;)
<leccy> nice
<Neosano> well it does on fresh install
<leccy> I'll try it on virtualbox to see how it looks
 * Unit193 doesn't count when it comes down to speed of Lubuntu
<leccy> that default taskbar looks much cleaner, if the screenshots are to be believed
<Unit193> I posted a Screenie on here in my VM
<leccy> I want a distro that boots so fast it logs me out before I've even logged in
<Neosano> you need a mac
<Neosano> when it crashes it does what you need
<Unit193> I was about to say "Try Vista! It'll crash before you can login!"
<leccy> lol
<leccy> I recommend vista to all my friends, what are you talking about?
<Neosano> are you kidding?
<leccy> hehehe
<leccy> yeah j/k
<Neosano> how mad can you be at your friends to suggest em vista :D
<leccy> you know what irritates the hell out of me. My wife can't tell the difference between osx and winxp...
<Neosano> that's why I'll never get married
<leccy> like she was wondering yesterday why she can't install an osx app on her winxo laptop... I've given up trying to explain that they're different operating systems
<leccy> *winxp
<Neosano> :|
<leccy> for real, she was there in xp trying to get to the apple app store so she could install angry birds...
<leccy> in xp
<Neosano> *facepalm*
<Unit193> Neosano: It's legal to recommend vista, it's not legal to kill them ;)
<leccy> lol
<Neosano> :D
<leccy> it's not an imac or the osx machine anymore... it's 'the machine in your office with the photos on'....
<leccy> so as for explaining the nuances of lubuntu on my netbook... I think she'd be a tad confused
<leccy> tbh, if she'd just stop snoring her head off next to me, I'd be happy. Don't get married, kids.
<Unit193> Is it sad if you need something less processor intense then Lubuntu? ;)
<leccy> I was happy with windows for workgroups 3.11 - i don't  know where it all went wrong
<leccy> although, that is pretty sad. try xpud or puppy
<Unit193> xPud?? That's a nettop
<Neosano> my mum is using lubuntu
<leccy> yeah, but it's the lightest distro out there. you can't do much with it, but it boots super fast
<Neosano> and there's no problem for her :)
<leccy> my dad uses win7, and he's happy (for some reason) - and he's 74
<leccy> I'd never get him to distro-hop at 74, he doesn't have enough years left in him
<MrChrisDruif> Because they got something in common? The number 7?
<leccy> lol - probably
<leccy> what frightens me is the thought that one day I'll be 74, and still not happy with my distro - perhaps sometimes ignorance is bliss
<leccy> does your mum realise she's using linux?
<leccy> or perhaps I should ask first which side of 50 your mum's age is?
<Neosano> leccy, yes
<Neosano> she's older than 50
<Neosano> she can burn cds and copy files to usb drive!
<leccy> nice
<Neosano> yeah :>
<leccy> can she code c++ ?  ;-)
<Neosano> nope :<
<leccy> awww... still, not bad ;)
<leccy> get her into Python, old people love that
<Neosano> shhhhhh, shhh, pshhhh?
<leccy> hehehe
<Neosano> what? python language
<leccy> yeah
<leccy> I love it
<leccy> btw, does lubuntu have its own forums, or are we squatting on ubuntu forums?
<Neosano> there are lubuntu forums but no one uses them
<leccy> ah
<head_victim> Neosano: I didn't know there were Lubuntu forums, I thought we just used the main ones with a [lubuntu] tag?
<Neosano> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9683425
<head_victim> Never even knew the other place existed, looks too small when you compare it to the main one. I think keeping to the main one helps with Lubuntu trying to get official status as well.
<Neosano> yes
<Neosano> does ubuntu have relatime mount option by default?
<wizonesolutions> How do I create a gnome-keyring in Lubuntu? gnome-keyring's installed but I don't know how to get to the dialog?
<kaizen> hello guys, i installed a fresh lubuntu 11.04 but where can i find the alsa sound mixer? or something like pavucontrol? because sound is not working well, just in audacious
<Neosano> try alsamixer?
<Neosano> or gamix
<Unit193> kaizen: In lxterminal, alsamixer
<kaizen> kk thx
<kaizen> mhm that doesn't really help. and gamix is a bit of a horror^^. pavuconrtol won't work in lubuntu right?
<Neosano> why?
<Neosano> what's wrong with alsamixer?...
<kaizen> nothings wrong with alsamixer, i found the problem, my soundcard wasn't recognized well enough...
<kaizen> i dunno how to solve it but thanks anyway. funny thing is that problem never occured in ubuntu before
<Neosano> oh :\
<Neosano> Has anybody tried screenlets on lubuntu?
<wizonesolutions> How do I create a gnome-keyring in Lubuntu? gnome-keyring's installed but I don't know how to get to the dialog?
<wizonesolutions> (trying again) How do I create a gnome-keyring in Lubuntu? gnome-keyring's installed but I don't know how to get to the dialog?
<Unit193> Start > System (should be in there)
<wizonesolutions> oh just saw this. Checking
<wizonesolutions> You mean System Tools? It isn't there.
<wizonesolutions> @Unit193
<meetingology> wizonesolutions: Error: "Unit193" is not a valid command.
<jmarsden> wizonesolutions: Some gnome-oriented packages have .desktop files that don't create menu entries in Lubuntu, I'll check it out for you in a few moments and see what the issue is.
<wizonesolutions> jmarsden: Thanks!
<wizonesolutions> jmarsden: For the record...running gnome-keyring-daemon then gnome-keyring in the Run prompt don't seem to do the trick. Not sure if I have to gksudo them or something. Didn't have much luck on the command line either because I read there's no way to create a keyring from there.
<wizonesolutions> Basically I just need something that Subversion can store my passwords in so I don't have to store them plaintext.
<wizonesolutions> ...or not store them at all, which will give me RSI. lol
<jmarsden> If you are using Subversion over ssh, I'd think you can use ssh with public keys for that?  Then ssh-agent to help ssh find and use the keys automagically...
<jmarsden> But I'll play with gnome-keyring on Lubuntu as soon as my latest Lubuntu VM is created...
<Unit193> Ah, the one I was thinking of was seahorse...
<jmarsden> wizonesolutions: It looks like gnome-keyring has the daemons but not any clients included in the package.  Hence no menu items for them.  Now you/we have to find out what the client package(s) might be :)
<wizonesolutions> jmarsden: Haha...thank you for looking into it. Hmm...
<wizonesolutions> jmarsden:I think I found it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819022 - it's Seahorse. I'm installing to check.
<jmarsden> OK.  I thought Seahorsed was for GnuPG key management, but it may do ssh keys too.  In the spirit of Lubuntu, you might want to take a slightly different approach, try something non-Gnome such as sshpass or ssh-agent
<wizonesolutions> Yeah, but this is over https...otherwise I'd see if I just use an SSH key
<Unit193> jmarsden: It's doing SSH keys for me
<wizonesolutions> Bah, it can't communicate with gnome-keyring-daemon
<wizonesolutions> Unit193: Does it create keyrings for you?
<Unit193> wizonesolutions: Doesn't look like it
<Unit193> As in SSH Keys, right?
<wizonesolutions> Unit193: Nah, I meant on the GNOME keyring.
<wizonesolutions> Hmm, maybe I need to restart...bah, don't wanna, will just see if it works next time I do.
<wizonesolutions> Speaking of which, is there any way to get a "you should restart" notification in Lubuntu?
<wizonesolutions> Or if not...what does that notification actually check? Basically if you just installed a new kernel binary and it doesn't match the one you're running?
<wizonesolutions> in which case I can just keep an eye out for when I upgrade the kernel...
<Unit193> Well, when you SSH in, it will tell you in the MOTD (Does when I do kernel upgrades)
<wizonesolutions> Unit193: Ah, OK. 'Cept that I NX in cuz the machine is on my local network. Well, occasionally I SSH in...so I'll keep an eye out. Thanks
<wizonesolutions> Do you know if there is a way to display the MOTD on demand?
<jmarsden> Unit193: Even without adding landscape-client?
<jmarsden> wizonesolutions: cat /etc/motd :)
<Unit193> wizonesolutions: cat /etc/motd
<Unit193> jmarsden: I don't have landscape-client installed
<Unit193> wizonesolutions: How well is NX working in Lubuntu??
<wizonesolutions> haha thanks
<jmarsden> Unit193: Hmmm, OK.  I wonder what is updating your motd for you?
<wizonesolutions> Works well.
<Unit193> jmarsden: It's also telling me to upgrade to Natty
<jmarsden> Well, unless you want to stick to using an LTS, that's not a bad idea :)
<wizonesolutions> I used to use Xubuntu on this box, old HDD went bad so I decided to get something even lighter weight...NX is a bit snappier I find. Don't remember how memory usage was...probably not a dramatic difference because I'm running a Web server...but anyway, it's cool. I like Lubuntu. Does the trick.
<wizonesolutions> ah! THAT explains why my VPS (which run Server 10.04 LTS) have like multiple Ubuntu versions in them!
<wizonesolutions> it's the blasted MOTD :D
<wizonesolutions> I thought /proc/version or some such file was messed up somehow.
<Unit193> I'm not sure how well the computer will handle an update
<wizonesolutions> jmarsden: Is landscape-client magic or do I need to connect to a landscape server?
<jmarsden> wizonesolutions: It works without the server piece for providing you more info in your MOTD.  Like if disk partitions are getting full, zombie processes, how many packages need updating, etc.
<jmarsden> The server part is more for centralized management of many machines.
<Unit193> I also get how many packages need updating...
<wizonesolutions> Nice...I'll put it in.
<wizonesolutions> thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<wizonesolutions> Man, Ubuntu (Canonical? Launchpad?) sure loves Python...
<wizonesolutions> I'll settle on Canonical loving it
<wizonesolutions> cuz seems Landscape depends on various python packages, and Bazaar is written in it.
<wizonesolutions> jmarsden: Do I basically just ignore the complaint to run landscape-configure? Since it wants an account name such.
<jmarsden> wizonesolutions: I don't remember having to do that here, so I'd say yes, ignore it :)
<wizonesolutions> fair enough]
<jmarsden> wizonesolutions: Once installed if you type landscape-sysinfo you will see the info it generates.  You can tweak what it displays but there is no decent documentation on doing so that I know of.
<wizonesolutions> ah that's pretty neat
<wizonesolutions> different question...do you know if it's normal for some swap always to be in use even if memory isn't yet exhausted?
<wizonesolutions> I mean, for that to happen without it being considered "swapping"
<jmarsden> wizonesolutions: Yes, that's normal.
<wizonesolutions> jmarsden: Cool. Thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<Camci> Hey all
<Camci> Im having trouble upgrading to 11.04, im getting this error: http://i.imgur.com/rfkZs.jpg
<Camci> Clickig Ok doesnt do anything either.
<Camci> and its been like that for the past 5-6 hours
<Camci> What do id o?
<gilir> Camci, try to click on left or right arrow, to select the "Ok"
<Camci> Have tried that, tired clicking everyting  :P
<Camci> doesnt do anything :(
<Camci> what do I do? Can I restart the computer?
<Camci> nbvm got it to continue
<nexus6__> can anyone help me installing lubuntu on a very old laptop?
<bioterror> take 10.04
<bioterror> if it's "very old"
<remend> Hello - is there a 64bit version of Lubuntu available?
<proctrig> Hello - I am looking for Lubuntu 64-bit version and cannot find it on the official website.
<walraven> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/AcerFerrari3400/64-bit
<walraven> http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=1442
<proctrig> walraven: When I installed Ubuntu and then installed LXDE, etc. then the system was extremely slow compared to a clean installation of Lubuntu 32bit
<proctrig> Does this mean that there is no 64-bit version of Lubuntu? Or more importantly, does it mean that there *never* will be any 64-bit version of Lubuntu?
<proctrig> Because Lubuntu 32-bit is flying on my system - exactly what I dreamed of having one day ever since the 1970s. But I have problems with the PAE kernel, and I run 64 GB of RAM.
<bioterror> there was some 64bit builds
<bioterror> on alpha stage
<bioterror> install 64bit mini installation and sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<proctrig> bioterror: you're right, that might actually work
<bioterror> ofcourse I am right ;)
<proctrig> i'll give it a go, thanks for the idea
<kosaidpo|> hello guys when we will be able to upgrade to 11.04 ?
<bioterror> kosaidpo|, when you want
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: i want it now ; ]
<kosaidpo|> is available aldy ?? bioterror
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bioterror> kosaidpo|, check /topic
<kosaidpo|> bioterror:  why not apt-get dist-upgrade ?? im jst curious u kno
<kosaidpo|> and which topic ?
<walraven> ok: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<walraven> just tested
<walraven> sudo do-release-upgrade --help
<walraven> will tell more.
<blacky> hi..
<blacky> just now installed lubuntu 11.04..
<blacky> it's choosing vesa..
<blacky> how to get openchrome driver work..?
<blacky> any help please?!!
<MrChrisDruif> blacky: chill, when someone knows he/she will reply
<MrChrisDruif> And we've got to take the question in
<stlsaint> openchrome?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I didn't know what that is either stlsaint
<blacky> yeah... i initially had ubuntu 10.10.. it used openchrome.. now i've removed that and installed lubuntu 11.04..
<blacky> but it's only taking vesa..
<blacky> i'm not able to play videos fullscreen...
<stlsaint> what type of card you using?
<blacky> via unichrome s3g
<stlsaint> ?
<stlsaint> blacky: run command: lspci | grep VGA
<stlsaint> post output
<blacky> ok..
<blacky> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<stlsaint> interesting
<blacky> and where can i get Xorg log? i tried to configure it by killing x server, but it threw up some errors...
<blacky> in xorg.conf, i even changed vesa to openchrome... but no difference...
<stlsaint> blacky: /var/log
<stlsaint> blacky: changing a name is not going to change your driver that is installed
<blacky> oh..  :( then which will?
<stlsaint> installing a driver ;)
<stlsaint> blacky: have you searched the web for that card driver
<stlsaint> blacky: also have you updated your hardware drivers via the "Hardware" menu
 * stlsaint is not currently on lubuntu so i have to assist from memory
<blacky> the closest i got xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<stlsaint> blacky: have you installed that package?
<blacky> that's already in lubuntu
<blacky> http://pastebin.com/UCxSftyc
<blacky> here's my x log
<stlsaint> blacky: alright can you try updating the hardware drivers
<blacky> how do i do that..?
<blacky> just apt-get upgrade?
<stlsaint> no sir
<stlsaint> look under you menus for a "hardware" menu
<blacky> no 'hardware' menu... i've got this 'additional drivers' menu item, but it says;' no propriety drivers are in use
<blacky> i'll try to configure x again and give u the error it threw..
<semitones_dj> hey can i zsync my lubuntu beta1 somewhere
<semitones_dj> maybe lubuntu only has download and torrent
<stlsaint> i believe there is only the direct and torrent download options
<corenting> hello ! i just wanted to know :  is lubuntu including a french translation ?
<stlsaint> corenting: hello
<stlsaint> thats a good question
<stlsaint> bioterror: poke
<corenting> and are lubuntu drivers identicals to ubuntu's one ? I want to switch my netbook from ubuntu desktop to lubuntu.
<stlsaint> yes they are
<corenting> ok cool
<stlsaint> im checking on the translations
<stlsaint> corenting: are you able to translate for french language?
<stlsaint> seems there are no translation actions happening: https://translations.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<corenting> i can help
<corenting> but i cannot do the whole translation off course
<corenting> But maybe they are not using launchpad... I hope...
<stlsaint> im almost positive that most stuff runs thru lp
<corenting> yes me too ...but if it's english only i will not use it as my netbook is for every day use
<corenting> bye
<ubuntu> hallo
<stlsaint> yo
<ubuntu> in lubuntu dont have software centrum ?
<stlsaint> centre?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> with packages of software
<stlsaint> yes it does
<tchomas> where?
<stlsaint> tchomas: i am not currently on my lubuntu install but synaptic should be there
<stlsaint> i dont remember cause i use apt for everything
<tchomas> yes synaptic is
<tchomas> but not software centre
<tchomas> like is in ubuntu and other
<stlsaint> ubuntu moved to the software centre from synap
<tchomas> yes but it was simple with descirbe and picture
<tchomas> in synaptic you must know what you look
<stlsaint> tchomas: is there something you are looking to do?
<tchomas> in centre i can view soft for linux and install something interestin me
<stlsaint> you can do the same in synaptic
<stlsaint> tchomas: and with apt
<tchomas> oh ok i see now its like centre
<tchomas> before i only search in synaptic i dont see there more options
<episyron> hi, is there a plan for an alternate install cd for 11.04? with a non-graphical installer for lower memory setups...
<stlsaint> episyron: a text installer?
<stlsaint> i believe that was spoken on in the mailing list
<stlsaint> that installer does not consume that much ram and is discarded after installation
<stlsaint> well not discarded but is no longer used
<episyron> stlsaint: yes, text installer, i am about to install lubuntu to 256MB system, and i am not confined graphical installer works on it
<stlsaint> episyron: it does ;)
<episyron> really? i tried it with virtualbox with 256MB memory allocated for it and installer hanged in the very beginning
<stlsaint> well that is vbox which will allocate less than 256
<stlsaint> episyron: just try loading the livecd/usb and giving it a whirl
<episyron> stlsaint: yes, it might be a problem with vbox, i allocated even more memory, but it hanged, with 512MB allocated it woked ok, i will try livecd on real pc (for my mother-in-law :-)
<episyron> thans a lot, stlsaint!
<stlsaint> episyron: yep
<bioterror> stlsaint, hop
<stlsaint> bioterror: heyo
<bioterror> whats up
<stlsaint> bioterror: someone had a question about a text installer for lubuntu and i said there wasnt one....was i right in that???
<bioterror> not for natty
<bioterror> mini install is closest one
<bioterror> atm
<stlsaint> kk
<stlsaint> thought so
<arkanabar> lxinput is not letting me adjust mouse acceleration; any suggestions what I can use in its place?
<arkanabar> lxinput segfaults when I try to adjust anything; any suggestions what I can do to fix or use in its place?
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: i upgaded but still in 10.10 :P idk why
<woutervddn> hey guys.. I've got this old acer laptop on which I'm running lubuntu netbook, but I noticed the names of the programs on the 'desktop' aren't centered when they are only 1 line..
<woutervddn> any advice to where I should start my search to fix this?
<kosaidpo|> woutervddn: i didnt get you sorry wht u mean by arent centred ?
<woutervddn> well when you've got a short name like 'skype' it only takes up 1 line in lxlauncher. In that case the text is alligned to the left instead of center..
<woutervddn> (mulitline text, or long program names are centered)
<woutervddn> btw: is lxde.org down?
<woutervddn> @kasaidpol
<meetingology> woutervddn: Error: "kasaidpol" is not a valid command.
<woutervddn> @kosaidpol
<meetingology> woutervddn: Error: "kosaidpol" is not a valid command.
<kosaidpo|> woutervddn: tyesh i cant access it too
<woutervddn> strange..
<woutervddn> maybe the server is down..
<kosaidpo|> yehh i guess for the lxlauncher sorry i cant hellp
<woutervddn> I believe I need to change the lxlauncher settings, but I can't seem to find the right place to set it..
<kosaidpo|> see here /etc/xdg/lxlauncher
<kosaidpo|>  theres a setting file
<woutervddn> I'll look in to it :)
<woutervddn> thx..
<kosaidpo|> woutervddn: PS make a copy first in case u blows it u ll find u basic one
<woutervddn> xD good point.. but that's something I do usually.. to many screw ups in the past :p
<kosaidpo|>  i guess this is the file u lookin for /etc/xdg/menus/lxlauncher-application.menu
<kosaidpo|> woutervddn: good luck
<jmarsden> woutervddn: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/lxde.org says that lxde is indeed down.
<woutervddn> thx.. :p didn't know that website.. nice to know :p
<jmarsden> woutervddn: Yes, it is a handy way to check site status :)
<woutervddn> indeed it is..
<woutervddn> anyway I noticed lxlauncher aligns single line app names left and multiline app names centered.. how to I put them all in center?
<woutervddn> I've checked the /etc/xdg/lxlauncher/gtkrc file but I can't find how to solve it.. :s
<jmarsden> woutervddn: No idea, that's not something I would notice personally... I'll take a quick look...
<woutervddn> it isn't the settings.conf file.. (at first sight..)
<woutervddn> I wanted to look at lxde.org but that's not going to be any time soon I guess :p
<Unit193> woutervddn: Google cache may help there
<woutervddn> true..
<jmarsden> woutervddn: Or you could    apt-get source lxlauncher    and read the code :)
<jmarsden> woutervddn: It looks to me as though even the multi-line app names are not really centered, they are "centered but then slid left" or something like that...
<jmarsden> I'd guess the name is centered within a text box and then that box is being placed on the left of some larger enclosing box.
<jmarsden> Example: if you look in the Work tab of lxlauncher in a fresh install of lubuntu-11.04.iso, the "Open box session" text is centered but placed so it does not extend beyond the right edge of its icon, but does extend well to the left of that icon.
<jmarsden> That's a bug in the way the code places objects, I would think.
<woutervddn> I think you are right about the boxes..
<jmarsden> woutervddn: Do you have the time and skills to read the code and patch this yourself, or do you want to file a bug in Launchpad about it?
<woutervddn> I'm not sure if I'm able to. I'll look in to it, if I can't fix it I'll write a bug on the LP
<jmarsden> OK, cool.
<woutervddn> but isn't this an lxde bug rather than a lubuntu bug?
<jmarsden> Probably -- I don't run lxde except in Lubuntu so I can't verify that.  Entering the bug in LP will get it pushed upstream if that is what needs to happen.
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: i tried to install os-probe it says mybe the pakage is obsolete or not available
<kosaidpo|> :P
<jmarsden> os-prober with an "r" at the end.
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: yehs i kno i noly have some isuue with my r key :P but i type it correctly
<jmarsden> It definitely exists in Maverick, rmadison says:   os-prober |       1.39 |      maverick | source, amd64, i386
<woutervddn> lol.. :p I found this in the code: "/* Adjust the size of label and set line wrapping is needed."
<kosaidpo|> yeh i kno but i guess i have some problem
<jmarsden> kosaidpo|: Does   sudo apt-get update      run with no errors?
<woutervddn> directly followed by * FIXME: this is too dirty, and the effect is quite limited.
<woutervddn>      * However, due to the unfortunate design flaws of gtk+, the
<woutervddn>      * only way to overcome this might be implement our own label class.
<woutervddn>      */
<kosaidpo|> let me check pls ,btw u speak french ?? jmarsden
<jmarsden> kosaidpo|: I do speak some French, but I am not sure it is good enough to do tech support in French :)
<kosaidpo|> ohh its hiting some naty ones cus ealier
<kosaidpo|> i did an upgrade
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: noo jst to let you read the message hang o
<jmarsden> kosaidpo|: Ah, you broke your sources.list somehow?
<kosaidpo|> yeh i guess so :P
<jmarsden> kosaidpo|: for messages if you do    LANG=C apt-get install os-prober     it will give the message in English
<jmarsden> kosaidpo|: You are sure you are still running Maverick, right?
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: okies thanks yeh
<kosaidpo|> when i do lsb_release -a it gsays 10.10
<jmarsden> OK, then can you pastebin me your /etc/apt/sources.list file so I can read it, please?
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: sure
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: here you go http://pastie.org/1851683
<jmarsden> kosaidpo|: Try replacing it with http://pastie.org/1851697  and then doing   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install os-prober
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: ok
<woutervddn> filed the bug :)
<jmarsden> woutervddn: Thanks for doing that :)
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: thanks it works : D
<jmarsden> Good :)   Do you know why the upgrade to 11.04 failed?
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: no cus ididnt updated my repo ??
<jmarsden> I'm not sure... but you could try updating now with   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  and then retry the sudo do-release-upgrade -d  after that, if you want.
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: this guy on the off-topic told me he had problem with the upgrade so ill jst keep my actual one n mybe ill dl later
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: yeah earlier idk why dist-upgrade idnt work too so i had to use the scd whcih i jst discoved today : d
<jmarsden> OK.  dist-upgrade should be fine now your sources.list is for maverick not natty :)
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: earlier even i had the mavick ones didnt work
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  OK... does it work now?
<ronulan> so I tried to install lubuntu and it says I need 5.3 gb of space free
<ronulan> can that be right?
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: i didnt test it cus i changed my mind abt the upgrade :D and it ll took so much time my g modem sux balls really hard
<kosaidpo|> it ll take* ... bad english error Grrrrrr
<jmarsden> ronulan: I noticed that new size requirement too when installing, but did not investigate it further.  I just created a 6GB virtual machine and installed into that.
<ronulan> can you check if the install actually did install 5.4 gig?  I'm curious if it is reporting the actual necessary system requirement or not
<jmarsden> kosaidpo|: if you can get a CD from someone with a better Internet connection you can now upgrade from the CD, might save you a lot of time.
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: yeh ill jst dl the torrent tom in the monin the net is fast duing the mornings : D
<jmarsden> ronulan: It says 1.6GB used.  So if the installer will let you continue anyway, you can probably install on a smaller hard drive.
<ronulan> it doesn't :(
<jmarsden> OK, I'd suggest you ask on the lubuntu-desktop mailing list about this.  gilir may know more about the increased size requirement.
<ronulan> thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<kosaidpo|> ronulan: you can try the minimal install https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<kosaidpo|> jmarsden: thanks for help
<jmarsden> kosaidpo|: You're welcome.
#lubuntu 2011-05-01
<robotman> are you on here jason?
<JasonO> Alex?
<robotman> yar
<JasonO> Haha I missed that one.
<robotman> lol
<JasonO> robotman Just a sec
<JasonO> robotman: MInd joing lubuntu-offtopic ?
<JasonO> *joining
<robotman> already did
<JasonO> Oh :)
<UBuxuBU> could someone tell me how to make lubuntu fill up my entire laptop scree...instead of just 60-70%??
<UBuxuBU> ...annoying
<mysteriousdarren> monitor issues?
<theholder> HI is there a way to stop my laptop going to sleep when i put the screen down?
<tomasz> i use now lubuntu , its there gnome too ?
<MrChrisDruif> tomasz: Depends on which way you installed it :)
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> I need to install Lubuntu by usb disk
<tomasz> install normal version lubuntu 11.04 from usb
<EagleScreen> i haven't a CD burner, how do I pass the .iso CD image to an USB?
<tomasz> EagleScreen,  its there install icon
<tomasz> EagleScreen,  use startup disk manager
<tomasz> in administration menu
<tomasz> it install iso to boot  pendrive
<MrChrisDruif> EagleScreen: and if you are on Windows, use unetbootin
<leszek> hi
<EagleScreen> I uderstand, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> tomasz: Not by default, but you can always install it with "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<tomasz> why lubuntu have big iso 700mb ? here is default less software than ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Also you can choose to add the option "--no-install-recommends"
<tomasz> ubuntu have for example libreoffice its take a place in iso
<tomasz> lubuntu dont have
<MrChrisDruif> tomasz: I do not know, maybe some lightweight apps have gotten a big install size?
<MrChrisDruif> Big install size != heavy in use
<tomasz> i dont know, i only ask i am begginer in ubuntu and i see is not so much software in default and here is light lxde but it still 700mb ;)
<tomasz> maby install are big
<tomasz> but lubuntu is more fast than ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe because gnome is better designed to work with each other, there for taking up less space. I don't know
<leszek> tomasz: lubuntu ships more language support out of the box than ubuntu does
<tomasz> maby is more small programs and i dont see it now, more administration than for normal users
<leszek> so its basically so big because of all the languages supported and help files shipped
<MrChrisDruif> leszek: Why is that? If even Ubuntu doesn't ship with them? Would make more room for other apps?
<tomasz> lubuntu have normal tray not like unity ?
<leszek> tomasz: yes normal one
<tomasz> ok
<leszek> MrChrisDruif: I don't think there is any app missing in lubuntu to fullfill its goal right now
<EagleScreen> it is easy share folder with samba in Lubuntu?
<tomasz> lubuntu use ext4 or ext3 ?
<leszek> tomasz: ext4 by default, but you can use whatever you want
<tomasz> ok thanks i see ext3 on pendrive so i ask
<leszek> EagleScreen: I don't think the gnome sharing assistent is installed in lubuntu, and no pcmanfm does not have an implementation of samba sharing I guess
<tomasz> is there some nice windows for lxde ?
<tomasz> Onyx is nice
<leszek> you mean window decor ?
<tomasz> yes
<leszek> you can find several on box-look.org if you search for openbox themes
<tomasz> widgets and window
<leszek> widgets are managed by gtk themes
<leszek> so you need to set them up seperately
<tomasz> nice thx
<tomasz> how simple install skype ?
<tomasz> ok i have
<leszek> :)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<tomasz> normal dont have in synaptic
<tomasz> lxde realy fast work ;)
<lee> hello, I am trying to run Lubuntu 10.4 (because of the X.org version required by the touchscreen driver). when I try to boot to the livecd the loading logo appears for about 30 seconds and then the screen goes blank; so I tried booting in safe graphics mode from the cd, and this time I get an "out of range" error from the monitor
<lee> if I hit ctrl-alt-- twice then the desktop becomes visible, but I have to pan around to see the bottom panel. running xdpyinfo from a terminal claims it's running at 1024x768
<lee> the monitor supports 1280x1024, so I'm not sure why a) that's not working normally, or b) why I have to pan around the screen to see sections of it at a time. can anybody shed any light on this?
<tomasz> maby something with refresh of monitor hmm
<lee> (ubuntu 10.10 works fine, but has an incompatible version of x.org)
<tomasz> its ok when i have opengl render unknown ?
<tomasz> how is possible one core works with 1333 and second 1733? ;)
<tomasz> i have problem with chromium when i do open file in download folder i get new page html
<tomasz> where i can found trash ?
<leszek> tomasz: you get an html page when opening a zip or rar from chromium ?
<tomasz> no when i open folder where is file , i download *.deb
<leszek> tomasz: trash sits in the filemanager
<tomasz> oh ok i have trash
<leszek> tomasz: I understand. I think chromium only recognizes dolphin & nautilus as filemanagers
<tomasz> oh i understand
<leszek> tomasz: hmm... I found a lxde section for pcmanfm in /usr/bin/xdg-open (at the end of the file). Please post the last 20 lines of that file on a nopaste service
<tomasz> how install deb.tar file ?
<leszek> tomasz: whats a deb.tar file ?
<tomasz> in lazarus site
<leszek> a deb itself is an archive so why is it tarred ?
<tomasz> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lazarus/files/Lazarus%20Linux%20i386%20DEB/Lazarus%200.9.30/
<leszek> tomasz: seems to me like a tar compressed deb file. Try extracting it with file-roller
<tomasz> leszek r u speak poland?
<leszek> no
<tomasz> mam ten plik xdg-open
<tomasz> case "$DE" in ...
<tomasz> open_lxde "$url"
<tomasz> i need change it for lxde in " "  ?
<leszek> hmm... try adding this at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601777/
<leszek> save the file then with root rights
<leszek> it should work then
<leszek> I think we need to fix this for the next release. Please also file a bug for lubuntu on this.
<tomasz> i change but always open in chromium
<tomasz> maby after restart
<tomasz> how create boot usb in lubuntu ?
<leszek> tomasz: with usb-creator
<tomasz> its default soft in ubuntu ?
<leszek> I think yes
<tomasz> usb-creator dont work with not-ubuntu iso ??
<leszek> I don't know, I think it worked in debian
<tomasz> i know but dont see me iso files
<tomasz> only ubuntu iso
<leszek> you have to choose the lubuntu.iso that you saved somewhere on your harddisk
<tomasz> i know but i wont another linux install on usb
<tomasz> ok unbootin works
<deitarion> My mother did what she says was a "partial upgrade" a couple of days ago and found her Digikam missing (She's using Lubuntu with KDE bits) and now, when I try to re-install it, it refuses because things like kdebase-runtime aren't going to be installed rather than just pulling them in like it should.
<deitarion> I'm a Gentoo guy so I don't have enough experience to know what this "Ask your administrator" "But I am the administrator" error really means.
<linuxkeitaro> hey, just upgraded 11.04
<linuxkeitaro> and lost the auto-login.  Editing /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf doesn't appear to have an effect
<linuxkeitaro> am I doing something wrong?
<siriusly> here I am wanting a fast window manager but the latest ubuntu for my old box and darn it...my nvidia (driver 96) legacy card wont work.....kind of defeats the object
<deitarion> Figured it out. Tried using aptitude instead. When aptitude suggested the same solution as apt-get and I picked "no", it then suggested downgrading half of KDE from maverick-security to maverick so the other half (from maverick) would accept it.
<tomasz> hi
<tomasz> in lubuntu is system monitor?
<leszek> tomasz: yes
<leszek> just look at systemtools
<KM0201> is there a way (if you're familiar w/ gnome or xfce) to combine all my open windows, into a single button (or meni).. on the panel?.. rather than having a row of tabs or icons across my panel
<bioterror> I'm not getting this one
<KM0201> ?
<KM0201> not clear?
<bioterror> you want a button which does what?
<KM0201> ok... on xfce and gnome
<KM0201> there's a panel button
<KM0201> and when you click it, you get like a "menu" of open windows.. instead of having them spread all across the panel
<Unit193> Right click lxpanel "Taskbar (Window List) Settings: check "Combine multiple application windows into the same button"
<KM0201> it basically keeps the panel from looking clutter
<Unit193> KM0201: ^^
<KM0201> Unit193, thats not what i'm looking for
<bioterror> KM0201, press middle button on desktop
<KM0201> that only combines multiple windows of the same program, into one option
<bioterror> mouse middle button
<KM0201> bioterror, ah.. ok
<KM0201> i cna deal w/ that
<bioterror> is that what you're after?
<KM0201> yup.. exactly
<KM0201> it's just i'm used to it being a panel button
<KM0201> but middle click works fine
<bioterror> :-)
<KM0201> now, how would i go about configuring my mic.
<KM0201> cuz isn't alsamixer obsolute?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> alsa is not obsolete :)
<bioterror> OSS is
<KM0201> i tried installing pulse audio volume control (what i use in xfce), but it doesnj't seem tow ork w/ lxde
<bioterror> lubuntu does not use pulseaudio
<bioterror> AFAIK ;)
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> that makes sense then
<KM0201> now if skype works.. i'm gonna probably switch
<KM0201> you know, usually "fast" GUI's suck.
<KM0201> they are either to "nerdy"... or they get bloated down
<KM0201> lxde seems to be a good cross between functional, and fast
<KM0201> skype works flawlessly
<KM0201> great
<KM0201> trying to think if there's anything else i need to test
<bioterror> skype never works flawlessly :D
<KM0201> bioterror, it does in my initial test.. which is all i can ask.. :)
<KM0201> all right, gonna move some stuff to another partition, and start working on installing
<KM0201> installatino has started.
<tomasz> is some weather tray for lxde ?
<tomasz> or widget
<KM0201> anyone know why i would not have sound no sound?  it works fine, but no sound (sound in other apps is fine)
<head_victim> KM0201: can you explain it a bit better sorry, I'm not following
<KM0201> head_victim, just realized that didn't make any sense..lol
<KM0201> Pidgin has no sound, sound in other apps works fine
<KM0201> i've ot sound enabled.. i've tried changing the default sounds to some saved ones that i have (to see if that was the issue).. and none work
<head_victim> KM0201: is there some sort of volume control within pidgin?
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201: Are your sounds muted?
<MrChrisDruif> You can mute the sounds from pidgin
<KM0201> head_victim, yes, and its set to "normal"... (so i should be able to hear it).. and no, sounds are not muted.. checked both of those
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, then I don't know :D
<MrChrisDruif> When are sounds enabled? Maybe a screenshot of your sound settings might be nice :)
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, yeah, weird.. never had this problem
<KM0201> hang on
<MrChrisDruif> *hanging*
<KM0201> http://imagebin.org/151198
<KM0201> in case its not clear, i'm set to automatic
<KM0201> tried also
<KM0201> no joy
<KM0201> (also, i checked the box that says "sound when conversation has focus"... just so you know
<Sc0jt> May be sound drivers : alsa drivers in some programs and pidgin uses oss or null.
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> Sc0jt, solution:  http://d.imagehost.org/0366/pidgin_lxde.png
<szczur> KM0201, i have set it to alsa and it is working for me
<KM0201> szczur, not for me
<KM0201> i had it set to alsa
<KM0201> that picture details what i done
<KM0201> szczur, google turned up a few hits of pidgin in lubuntu not working.. that was where i found that fix.
<Sc0jt> well, i dont use pidgin, it is a generic solution
<KM0201> Sc0jt, it is.. but it works..
<KM0201> thats all i care about
<Sc0jt> Ok
<tomasz> what is short to change desktops ?
<MrChrisDruif> O, right. We use Pidgin as default right? Does anybody know if I can order the tabs when the open (the auto-connected irc-channels I mean)?
<MrChrisDruif> Automatically, manually I know ;)
<head_victim> No idea :/ I'm an xchat man
<MrChrisDruif> Rats
<head_victim> Click and drag? Change the order you add them to the auto join? Umm?
<MrChrisDruif> The first, but I don't know how I can reorder the auto-join list
<MrChrisDruif> The second *
<MrChrisDruif> Click'n'drag is manually reordering ;)(
<head_victim> Yeah but does it save it when you close and reopen?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, otherwise I wouldn't be asking here :)
<tomasz> how can i connet to wlan using terminal ?
<tomasz> i clear openbox
<tomasz> in*
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, is there a way to make lxterminal transparent?
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe, not sure
<KM0201> i can't figure it out
<KM0201> if i can't figure out how to do it w/ lxterminal
<KM0201> how would i make gnome-terminal my default terminal?
<MrChrisDruif> KM0201: You found the color settings?
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, on lxterminal? yes, of course
<MrChrisDruif> Does it say transparency anywhere? Which version Lubuntu are you running anyway?
<KM0201> running 11.04
<KM0201> but i jsut saw how to do it.
<KM0201> click the background color, then change the "Opacity" slider"
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed,I read something about a slider, hence my question about color settings :)
<KM0201> it's usually listed as like "transparency option" or something like that ... but thats cool
<KM0201> learn something every da.
<MrChrisDruif> So if you look at this page <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/LXTerminal > where would you need to click for transparency and right or left button?
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, you click one of the clors.. if you want the background transparent.. click the background
<KM0201> then move the slider "Opacity"... lower... and  click OK, and you'll see the background go clear
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, the opacity slider is not in that screenshot though, for whatever reason
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe because it's from an older version. This picture you mean http://phillw.net/lxt-2.png
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, http://imagebin.org/151213
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, great :)
<KM0201> that was the easiest way to explain it..lol
<KM0201> you know something i never understand
<KM0201> whenever i install ubuntu, and set my time (Indianapolis, IN)
<KM0201> on the install process
<MrChrisDruif> Next time someone asks for transparency I'll direct them to the wiki or help (we're moving them atm)and say the transparency slider is missing from the screenshot :D
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> but no matter what, when i install ubuntu, my time, even when i set it properly during install, ALWAYS defaults to America/Adak...
<KM0201> not a huge deal.. just don't know why it "ALWAYS" does that
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe a bug?
<MrChrisDruif> I think you should be looking into ubiquity bugs for this one :)
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, i dunno, it does it every single version of ubuntu i install, and i know i set city/state right in the install process, but when i'm actually installed, and i boot. .my time zone is set to America/Adak.. ALWAYS..lol
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif, what version of lubuntu are you using now (assuming you are)
<MrChrisDruif> Now none, on my mum's laptop (dual-boot, no worry :P) 10.04
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> i gotta roll out
<KM0201> i'll be backin  abit.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, take care :)
<kosaidpo|> hello guys im wonderin how to get the latest pcmanfm without compilin ??
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: is it in a ppa somewhere?
<kosaidpo|> uhmm i found a git repo but  idk if its a good idea , isi t ?
<tomasz> i install vbox 4.06 and it dont work on lubuntu
<tomasz> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: https://launchpad.net/~lxde/+archive/ppa is what I'd suggest
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: is it good to use git repo ??
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: no idea sorry, have never used one
<head_victim> gilir: can you help kosaidpo|? What's the easiest/best way to test the latest pcmanfm out?
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: but this one is fo the hole environnement , me i want only pcmanfm : ]
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: yeah but you can choose to only update pcmanfm
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: how ??
<tomasz> ok work now, i use : sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: thought it was fairly simple but trying to find a link that explains it well because apparently it's not as simple as I remember
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: shud i  add deb in front of the line in source list ??
<lee> ok, this is driving me INSANE! I have a machine that I am trying to get lubuntu 10.4 running on. I keep getting "out of range" errors from the monitor, and I get no GUI in failsafeX mode
<kosaidpo|> or use the cmmd apt-add-repo ?
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: which source are you adding?
<kosaidpo|> the link u gav m
<head_victim> lee: does the monitor work with other computers?
<lee> I have used "X -configure" to generate a basic config and edited it slightly (to use vesa instead of intel driver, as using the intel driver appears to hang the machine completely when X starts, and to add a Modeline to the Monitor section, then call it from the Display subsection), run "X -config <path to that config>" and I still get the same result
<lee> head_victim: yes, the monitor is fine
<head_victim> kosaidpo|:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lxde/ppa      should work ok
<head_victim> lee: ok just checking the basics first.
<head_victim> What video card/driver are you using?
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: ok tnx
<lee> head_victim: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: this one? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm
<lee> although there is also: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)   I believe this is the DVI port which I am not using
<head_victim> lee: is there anything in dmesg?
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: It's maintained by our friendly head-of-dev as far as I remember right :)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, it's from our head of dev
<lee> head_victim: there's lots in dmesg, but nothing relating to this as far as I can see
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: who ?? head_victim ??
<MrChrisDruif> Nope gilir
<MrChrisDruif> Try to keep up ;) (Just kidding)
<kosaidpo|> ahh cus the only name i kno is julien from the ML ;]
<head_victim> lee: can you pastebin the xorg.conf you changed?
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: ML?
<kosaidpo|> mailing list : D
<head_victim> lee: I'm hoping it looks something like http://pastebin.com/dxK2DiYu
<MrChrisDruif> That's the same ;)
<lee> head_victim: http://pastebin.com/wc87DTR8
<MrChrisDruif> If you hover your mouse above it, you'll see it's email adress
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: hahah ok i tho its another peson
<lee> what's also weird is that I can't ctrl-alt-f# to another console whilst the monitor claims to be out of sync (ctrl-alt-backspace/delete do nothing either, but the machine is reachable via ssh and not under load), also tried ctrl-alt- and + lots of times to no avail
<head_victim> lee: can you comment out your entries and try the one I pasted? (Assuming your monitor can handle those resolutions, if not change them to something it can EASILY accomplish)
<head_victim> lee: so it's definitely working just not displaying
<lee> head_victim: sure, hang on
<head_victim> lee: no worries, just trying to see if we can get the basics to work
<lee> ahh shit that was stupid, I put that pastebin in/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lee> then started it with: X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lee> head_victim: that caused the machine to hang, same as failsafeX does
<head_victim> SO where is the "out of range" error coming from if not dmesg?
<lee> the monitor itself is showing that error
<head_victim> lee: ah ok, laptop or desktop?
<lee> desktop
<lee> well, desktop style
<lee> http://www.lex.com.tw/product/TW2242H.htm is the machine
<head_victim> lee: I might have found somethign
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/855gm-fix and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27187 should be good reads
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 27187 in Driver/intel "[855GM] gtt chipset flush is not cache coherent" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
#lubuntu 2012-04-23
<christhisisgool> is anyone actually on here>
<christhisisgool> ?
<itsnex> hi all
<itsnex> what should i do here
<LubuntuPowered> how do i go about viewing other (windows) computers on my network and having this (lubuntu) computer open for viewing/transfers as well?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> LubuntuPowered: next point after edit in pcmanfm menu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and sudo apt-get install samba
<NQTropic> do we have a lubuntu version set to be an LTS?
<bioterror> no
<NQTropic> :(
<bioterror> our team is still too small to support it as LTS
<NQTropic> ok np
<bioterror> and LXDE is getting updates all the time and improved, so  ,)
<NQTropic> if I install ubuntu 12.04 command line and install lxde.... does that make it LTS?
<bioterror> no
<JohnDoe_71Rus> think no
<bioterror> becouse all the LXDE packages wont be supported
<bioterror> you might get kernel updates, but the desktop itself wont get much updates
<NQTropic> i see
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: can you add this http://members.chello.nl/~h.lai/gnome-clipboard-daemon/ to lubuntu?
<bioterror> yeah, the problem is with the copy & paste (if you select and paste) that if you have a new window, it wont work there
<bioterror> but in the old, already opened window it works
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it work, open window - select - copy - close window - open another window - paste
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and yes... i try select url, copy, select url in adress bar, try paste too long :)
<esing> hello
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi
<esing> how do i access a webdav folder with lubuntu ?
<bioterror> esing, using another email/calendar software :-)
<esing> hey bioterror long time no see :)
<bioterror> hi
<drlaban> Does anyone have a theory as to why lxinput will not store my settings. Also, the file .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf never gets created unless I create the path for it first.
<esing> actually i just found a place (drive administration in lubuntu) where to put a network adresse, but somehow it does not resolve the adresse
<esing> "ssh: Could not resolve hostname http://sven.k\303\266ppel.org/: Name or service not known"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> esing: is dropbox  use webdav?
<esing> yes
<esing> maybe because it contains ö/ä that it isnt working?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> read how-to use drop box from fstab
<esing> JohnDoe_71Rus what has the dropbox to do with my webdav folder ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> simple methods?
<esing> bioterror which other email/calender software would you recommend to use for webdav ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *some
<esing> JohnDoe_71Rus i dont understand
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dropbox-webdav, your webdav. that general can that
<bioterror> esing, well, my wife is using evolution :G
<bioterror> and I'm too on my desktop computer
<esing> sudo apt-get evolution ?
<bioterror> evolution is a gnome thingie
<esing> JohnDoe_71Rus my webdav folder is not on dropbox
<bioterror> esing, is that webdav a calendar or something else?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i got it.
<esing> bioterror nope
<bioterror> then you dont need evolution
<bioterror> :D
<esing> bioterror it's a folder with files and subfolder (on a mirror)
<bioterror> ahhh sorry
<bioterror> I'm confused
<bioterror> caldav = thingie
<bioterror> calendar for something
<bioterror> and webdav is like dropbox and others
<esing> webdav enables to download folders through port 80
<bioterror> I've got today like 100 phone calls and everybody wants piece of me ;)
<esing> hehe =)
<esing> you are in great demand x)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> esing: found article, but it in Russian. though commands are international
<JohnDoe_71Rus> esing: https://bitbucket.org/Skywrtr/webdav
<esing> solved
<esing> i used davfs2
<esing> then i could mount the dav url through terminal
<JohnDoe_71Rus> good
<veebull> can someone explain why packages that show up in the Software Center (or via apt-cache search) in Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 do not show up in Lubuntu 12.04 pre-release?
<veebull> Specifically QT-Designer and related python3-qt4 stuff.
<LubuntuPowered> alright now i can view other computers/hosts (that are running windows) on the network via lubuntu, but it seems that lubuntu cannot be seen by the other (windows) PCs?
<mayko> does anyone know how to turn off hover-click in the Lube'? it's driving me crazy!!!
<LubuntuPowered> I cannot seem to use my printer via the host computer (windows) through this (lubuntu) system. I have successfully used the printer with other computers connecting through the host pc with the printer, but haven't been able to connect with my lubuntu computer. The printer is not wireless, it must go through the host pc to print. The host pc with the printer is always on.
<LubuntuPowered> Any ideas?
<LubuntuPowered> I've used both the host computer name and the ip address itself in the "find network printer" section, with no luck.
<mayko> wish i could help; I'm still up to my ears in this issue:
<mayko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1963514
<EvilResistance> mayko:  don't use suspend/hibernate?
<EvilResistance> :P
<mayko> No. Also, that wouldn't address the battery issue. I bought a laptop for a reason.
<mayko> if i didn't care that my computer lost important functions when unplugged, I'd have gotten a desktop
<EvilResistance> that sounds like a hardware problem or something
 * EvilResistance shrugs
<mayko> ohdear
<EvilResistance> but dont assume i know everything
<EvilResistance> :p
<LubuntuPowered> Try rubbing alcohol.
<mayko> what am i rubbing the alcohol with?
<LubuntuPowered> or baking soda
<mayko> while baking soda can solve a great many problems, I suspect that this is not one of them :(
<mayko> its good for washing hair tho
<EvilResistance> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EvilResistance> oh be quiet ubottu
<LubuntuPowered> don't limit yourself
 * EvilResistance throws fire at ubottu
<LubuntuPowered> use your imagination
<LubuntuPowered> welcome to my world, where you run into problems google doesn't have the answer for
<LubuntuPowered> or maybe it's just all in my head
<MrChrisDruif> And that should be #lubuntu-offtopic btw ;-)
<LubuntuPowered> ;-)
#lubuntu 2012-04-24
<UIM> cna i run a web browser with 101MB of RAM?
<MrChrisDruif> UIM; yup, try xxxterm
<MrChrisDruif> s/yup/yes I think you can
<pcroque_> MrChrisDruif: Is installing xxxterm a simple sudo apt-get in Lubuntu 12.04, because in 11.10 it's a little harder?
<MrChrisDruif> pcroque_; yes, it's in the default repositories of precise, not oneiric<
<Unit193> !info xxxterm precise
<ubottu> xxxterm (source: xxxterm): Minimalist's web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.10.0-1 (precise), package size 136 kB, installed size 326 kB
<MrChrisDruif> !info xxxterm oneiric
<ubottu> Package xxxterm does not exist in oneiric
<MrChrisDruif> See?
 * MrChrisDruif didn't know that
<pcroque_> Great! Thanks...I'll wait until I install 12.04 to try it out. It looks good.
<Unit193> Yeah, they sure like it there.
<pcroque_> Nothing against firefox...but it's a little heavy and cumbersome.
<UIM> oh so really i have firefox and i can't get unity player for it, isn't it available?
<pcroque_> It doesn't look like it works on Linux: "The Unity Web Player is not currently compatible with the operating system that you appear to be using." --from unity3d.com
<JoeCoder_> I have an ubuntu server 12.04 (beta) without X.  will apt-get install lubuntu-desktop install lubuntu 12.04 ?
<JoeCoder_> is that the correct package to use?
<JoeCoder_> it seems so
<Unit193> Generally, yes, but I haven't seen it done on a server.
<JoeCoder_> we'll find out.  it's a vm, and I backed up the image before trying.
<JoeCoder_> 1.1GB.  is there a lightweight version?  I mostly need the ability to paste into the command window.
<JoeCoder_> (but thought having a desktop would be nice too)
<JoeCoder_> i guess X and a few other things are in there too
<Unit193> Not sure how lubuntu-core works in 12, but there is also --no-install-recommends
<JoeCoder_> it's installed now.  I run "startlubuntu" and I get "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<JoeCoder_> startx shows a gui and then I get an error Failed to load session "gnome"
<LubuntuPowered> So I never turn off my computer and occasionally my monitor will turn black/blank after leaving it on for a while. I'll turn the monitor back on (I turn it off if I'm not going to use it for a period of time, while leaving the system on) and the screen will be black/blank. I've noticed this happened more frequently with 11.10 than with 12.04 ... any idea why this happens and how to prevent it? (The only fix would be to r
<LubuntuPowered> also, anyone use Pidgin for irc? how do i exclude join/leaves from showing?
 * JohnDoe_71Rus use kvirc. pidgin for icq, jabber
<micahg> LubuntuPowered: pidgin plugin pack?
<KM0201> LubuntuPowered: how could anyone use pidgin for IRC?
<KM0201> pidgin=great IM client, but a horrible irc client
<LubuntuPowered> i just want to keep everything together ;p
<KM0201> LubuntuPowered: yeah, but.. pidgin for IRC?
<KM0201> no way..
<micahg> pidgin's a fine IRC client save for the fact that I kept getting floods on freenode
<KM0201> ugh, i disagree.. i think its awful
<micahg> it's not like there aren't enough IRC/IM client choices in teh archive
<Unit193> Yes, but in the long run, what works for them, works for them.
<Unit193> micahg: That's not on first connect, just reconnect, right?
<micahg> Unit193: first connect with >20+ channels for me
<micahg> although I haven't tried in ~1 yr
<KM0201> Unit193: i was just joshing him, i don't care what he uses for IRC... ;)
<Unit193> As long as you don't get disconnected to the network, you can set in your autojoins #channel1,#channel3,channel6  in the same input box to avoid some of that.
<Unit193> KM0201: Yes, and I agree that it really isn't the best, and is rather bad at it. :P
<Unit193> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/11089#comment:4 (I suppose I should link there...)
<LubuntuPowered> :-X
<LubuntuPowered> was that for me? if so, i meant exclude seeing joins & parts from users in the channels...
<LubuntuPowered> sorry for the confusion
<LubuntuPowered> auto join and everything works fine
<LubuntuPowered> thanks though :)
<Unit193> Na, that wasn't for you. There's a way to ignore those, may be in plugin pack though.
<Unit193> LubuntuPowered: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#hide-joins-parts Boom.
<LubuntuPowered> just noticed i have disconnected earlier for a minute, so missed some parts of the convo, seems i was the one who got confused ;p
<LubuntuPowered> thanks for the link Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<LubuntuPowered> Alright, I'll go ahead and copy/paste this riddle again before I head off... Just to entertain you guys:
<LubuntuPowered> so i'm still having the problem where my system with Lubuntu on it, only receives a fraction of the download speed (4mbps out of 17+mbps from my ISP, but my upload speed is normal (1.4+mbps) only on my Lubuntu powered =P comuter... all my other computers (desktops/laptops/wired/wireless) are all receiving the speeds i'm supposed to be getting. Just a few weeks ago, i decided to play around with the usb connection option 
<LubuntuPowered> UPDATE: I've learned that the USB ports on this ancient computer is version 1.1, answering the limit of about 8mbps down part...
<LubuntuPowered> Also, I have a brand new still-in-plastic-wrap box of the same exact NIC card currently in use, that I've purchased well over a decade ago... I will replace the NIC when I get around to it just to make sure, but lets just assume that I've already done that and the same problem arises for now.
<LubuntuPowered> :)
<drlaban> Where do I go about reporting bugs about Lubuntu and lxinput?
<KM0201> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<drlaban> KM0201: Thank you
<KM0201> np
<cousteau> http://lubuntu.net/screenshot  is it just me or there aren't any screenshots there in any of the categories?
<cousteau> anyway, this is the screenshot I was looking for:  http://blog.lxde.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/pcmanfm-dir-tree.png
<cousteau> (i.e. to confirm if pcmanfm already has tree view)
<freedomrun_> hi .. is there expected bug for graphical installer to break or this is something specific?
<xtop7> Hello! lubuntu on the netbook keeps the battery? Better than ubuntu?
<Unit193> 12.04 will be better with laptops all around, but Lubuntu could take less if it brings up the CPU less.
<sagaci> I get 4-6 hrs on my dell mini 10
<xtop7> Thank you. 12.04 lubuntu LTS? She's in one day with ubuntu released?
<Unit193> It's not an LTS in the same sense, but it'll have all the Core updates that Ubuntu has.
<xtop7> I have ubuntu on a netbook running 6:00 on the battery 5200 mah
<UIM> can i use my camera with cheese?
<valdur55> UIM, use for what?
<valdur55> for cam to cam chat?
<pchapman> Hello.  I am having trouble with a 2TB hard drive.  Every 24 hours or so I get an error that causes the kernel to remount ro
<pchapman> EXT4-fs error (device sdb1): ext4_ext_check_inode:398: inode #79298567: comm updatedb.mlocat: bad header/extent: too large eh_max - magic f30a, entries 1, max 20(4), depth 0(0)
<pchapman> i've run fsck a few times on it
<UIM> valdur55: no just to take photos and videos
<valdur55> UIM, Yes, you can do it with cheese.
<UIM> Valdur55: how do i set it up? it's saying that no device detected
<valdur55> UIM, Do you use USB cam ?
<UIM> Valdur55: yes
<valdur55> UIM, Install pastebinit and pastebin lsusb output: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb | pastebinit
<w__> hello need help
<w__> i have lenovo s10-3c webcam problems - skype doesnot see it
#lubuntu 2012-04-25
<bossorange> clear
<rghvdberg> hi .. just decided to switch from ubuntu to lubuntu :-)
<vuongdothanhhuy> me too, I was running Ubuntu on my netbook, but its Unity gets too slow that I have to switch to LXDE environment. :D
<gordonjcp> I didn't find unity 2D particularly slow
<gordonjcp> memory hungry, but not slow
<vuongdothanhhuy> yep, if I run Ubuntu only, without loading my daily working software, it's not too slow. However, when I load in Pidgin, Chrome with 3 tabs, and Netbeans, it just gets slow and slow and...not response for a while ;)
<vuongdothanhhuy> it's not the matter of RAM, but the CPU.
<vuongdothanhhuy> my Atom is too weak to handle all of them together
<gordonjcp> ah, there's your problem, Chrome
<gordonjcp> get rid of that bloated thing and install firefox
<Unit193> Once you install 12, dump firefox for xxxterm.
<half-duplex> i would rather lubuntu had firefox installed by default instead of chrome
<Unit193> Chromium.
<half-duplex> well yer.......
<vuongdothanhhuy> In Windows, Firefox seems to be slower than Chrome. Are there any differences in Ubuntu?
<G4MBY> #join #lubuntu-offtopic
<akls> is there any reason why chrome is used by default?
<head_victim> akls: it was determined the best fit for the aim of Lubuntu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in lubuntu chrome or chromium?
<akls> chromium, yes
<akls> head_victim, but for me it seems like firefox is using much less memory http://lifehacker.com/5884941/browser-speed-tests-chrome-17-firefox-10-internet-explorer-9-and-opera-1161
<akls> though it's slower sometimes
<head_victim> akls: decisions on what to include are taken long before a month or two before release.
<akls> head_victim, I understand, but it's not something that must be changed as far as possible.
<head_victim> akls: I'm not sure what you mean by that.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> akls: but this ubutnu 10.04 ;) http://postimage.org/image/5wpeioim3/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 52 tabs
<akls> sounds reasonable for 52 tabs
<akls> try same with chromium? :)
<head_victim> But completely useless for determining what browser to use.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and get too much processes
<akls> err...
<rabbitear> l is for lushy expensive cpu time
<gordonjcp> heh
<gordonjcp> so over the past week, in order to actually get a usable system that didn't want me to chew my own feet off
<gordonjcp> I've ended up replacing Chromium with Firefox, because Chromium is too memory-hungry and is just too annoying to use with its stupid "this file may harm your computer" nonsense
<gordonjcp> I've replaced sylpheed with thunderbird, because sylpheed is too much of a ballache to configure to do smtp over ssl
<gordonjcp> and I've replaced lxde with unity because lxde is just too inconvenient and slow
<KM0201> gordonjcp: lol, to "inconvenient" ? please explain
<KM0201> cuz frankly, all your "reasons" are almost laughable
<gordonjcp> <shrug>
<gordonjcp> I've just come to prefer the way that Unity works
<gordonjcp> I used to like Gnome 2, and LXDE works quite a bit like it
<gordonjcp> or at least, it more-or-less fits the same muscle memory
<gordonjcp> chromium is comically bad
<gordonjcp> although the thing that put me off it is the way you just can't turn off that "this file may harm your computer" message when you want to download a PDF
<freedomrun> is there lubuntu daily alternate???
<bioterror> yes
<freedomrun> please can you give me the link I don`t know why installer is breaking machine + components are tested and work ok
<freedomrun> and I need to install it today
<bioterror> no dailies for two days
<bioterror> freedomrun, 64bit or 32bit?
<freedomrun> bioterror: find the one here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<freedomrun> found
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> :D
<freedomrun> 32bit ...not a problem once it is on harddisk :)
<freedomrun> is there a log where I could look what went wrong??
<freedomrun> whith the installer
<kanliot> hi
<kanliot> hyperair
<kanliot> there is a log
<kanliot> was the installer crashing or locking up?
<hyperair> i don't know, and i can't because i'm trying to figure out why the f*** lightdm won't log in.
<bioterror> :D
<kanliot> did you use full disk encryption?
<kanliot> the installer finished?
<kanliot> did it?
 * hyperair has no idea wtf is going on here
<rabbitear> http://www.humblebundle.com/   <-- 6 days left
<ap03> i needhelp
<ap03> i dont have mic volume on skype,  any idea how to fix that
<holstein> i would look in alsamixer.. you can consider using pulse, and installing pavucontrol ap03 ...i would double check the hardware, assuming this is a desktop machine
<ap03> how do i check what i am using?
<ap03> when i got hardware, i dont get displayed any hardware at all
<ap03> * to hardware drivers
<bioterror> but mic works otherwise?
<ap03> yes, it worked on previous version of linux i used a few days ago
<gordonjcp> ap03: alsamixer
<gordonjcp> and also do "aplay -l" to show you what devices you have
<gordonjcp> what sort of mic are you using?
<ap03> its inbuilt mic into my laptop
<ap03> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> alsamixer, then hit "F4" for the record settings
<gordonjcp> don't forget that the play and record settings are always different
<ap03> ok
<ap03> ha
<ap03> thanks, it might actually work, it displayed my mic as "muted"
<gordonjcp> so you can get the record levels, and pick which input to record *From*
<gordonjcp> eh aye
<gordonjcp> that's playback though
<JohnDoe_71Rus> code.google.com/p/volti/ beter include to lubuntu
<gordonjcp> press F4, what have you got now?
<ap03> nothing
<ap03> when i press it nothing happens, hold on i will try a testcall on skype again
<holstein> not necessarily trust the labels in there either.. in alsamixer
<holstein> dont*
<ap03> i installed gnome alsa mixer
<gordonjcp> ap03: okay, run alsamixer, from a terminal
<ap03> ok i ran it, should i press f4 now?
<gordonjcp> wait
<ap03> ok
<gordonjcp> it should say on the third line from the top, "View: F3:[Playback]"
<gordonjcp> with playback in yellow
<gordonjcp> right?
<gordonjcp> and along the bottom, Master, Headphone, Speaker etc etc
<ap03> yes
<gordonjcp> okay, F4
<ap03> ok
<gordonjcp> now what do you see?
<gordonjcp> fewer mixer sliders?
<ap03> yes
<gordonjcp> maybe says "F4:[Capture]"?
<ap03> the last two graphs are gone
<ap03> yes
<gordonjcp> okay, one of the sliders will say "CAPTURE" in red along the bottom, which one is it?
<ap03> "mic boost"
<ap03> oh hold on, i am confused
<gordonjcp> okay, try selecting the mike input and adjusting the level
<ap03> ah ok
<ap03> how do i adjust the level, when i try the arrows , i only get prompted with another name
<ap03> its max level
<ap03> there are two unused ones, input source and input source at the end
<gordonjcp> input source is probably important here
<gordonjcp> set it to mic
<ap03> done
<holstein> i would test them all though.. not trusting the labels
<ap03> cool, it doesnt have a graph though, with the sound level
<AmberJ_> Hello
<AmberJ_> When I boot Lubuntu 11.10 ISO in live cd mode in vitualbox (Virtualbox from Oracle's website, not virtualbox-ose), it boots fine and for a minute (or so) I can see and move my mouse pointer in VM.
<AmberJ_> After some time (less than half a minute), my mouse pointer does not moves if I move my mouse...
<AmberJ_> +inside VM.
<AmberJ_> VM seemless mouse integration is enabled...So, when outside VM window, my mouse behaves normal. But when my pointer overlaps with VM window, it is (seemlessly) auto-captured in VM but it won't move.
<AmberJ_> Anyone faced this problem?
<smile-plesier> bye :)
#lubuntu 2012-04-26
<a_b0y> what is Lubuntu 12.04 going to be released?
<a_b0y> when*
<Unit193> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<Unit193> By end of the 26th UTC time.
<bioterror> I would do-release-upgrade -d
<bioterror> and make a small apt-get dist-upgrade :-)
<bioterror> before it gets released
<bioterror> D:
<a_b0y> i'm talking about lubuntu tho
<Unit193> ...And?
<a_b0y> is it going to be released today also?
<bioterror> Ubuntu, Lubuntu - What's the difference?
<a_b0y> the L :P
<bioterror> you know the answer then ;)
<a_b0y> so i guess that is a yes?
<bioterror> yes
<a_b0y> ok thanks
<bioterror> you better change your pants and trousers and get ready for the party!
<a_b0y> lubuntu better be good or else...
<drlaban> Hm, is there a keyboard shortcut for maximising windows? I'm having a real hard time finding it...
<sva> drlaban: try alt space - think the menu open then, there you will see which letter it is
<sva> (not sure, as i am just on an phone right now i cannot try)
<sva> maybe ctrl+space - and having the window you wanna maximize in focus, sure thing
<drlaban> sva: Well, it did indeed bring the window menu down and lo and behold, Alt-space -> X, it is
<sva> :) great
<drlaban> sva: Also, at more or less the same time I found out how to write a keybind for it as well. Two good things.
<sva> yes there is that xml file somewhere... there you can write keybinds yourself
<drlaban> sva: .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml on my box. Had to do some wiki crawling to figure out what command it was that toggled the window size.
<sva> btw is there a keybind to make a window bigger and smaller?
<sva> (need to look it up later, when i am on my machine)
<drlaban> sva: You mean like incrementally growing/shrinlking the window?
<sva> drlaban: ack
<drlaban> sva: Can't say I found any action to support that. There are quite a few window actions but not like that it seems: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions
<sva> okay, np. was just coming into my mind by "keybind for modify window size" - something nice-to-have :)
<sva> tnx for the link! havent seen that one before :)
<drlaban> sva: Sure thing
<akls> 12.04 release? or not yet?
<Unit193> Ubuntu will be released by the end of 26th, UTC.
<akls> thanks
<half-duplex> mian release is out.... but not offically yet
<bioterror> people are really shaking here like drugs abusers without their daily fixies ;)
<half-duplex> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<Unit193> That's basically a RC.
<half-duplex> release says 26th
<bioterror> download the latest daily, and do dist-upgrade ;)
<Unit193> Yep, and that's still here.
<bioterror> and you have the release
<half-duplex> last release was downloadable from other links like sofpedia about 1 hour before official release
<half-duplex> I'm already of 12.04 any way
<bioterror> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<half-duplex> ok ok.......... I'll shut up and eat cookie
<vuth_> hi
<vuth_> hi
<half-duplex> hey vuth_
<vuth_> sup half duplex
<vuth_> did u see my question on  the other room?
<half-duplex> no sorry
<half-duplex> looking
<vuth_> was wondering if lubuntu 1204 be released  same time as ubuntu 1204
<MrChrisDruif> About 12.04?
<vuth_> i just dont want to waste bandwidth
<vuth_> yes
<MrChrisDruif> It will, I answered you already
<MrChrisDruif> I just pointed you out to the proper support channel for lubuntu as well
<half-duplex> vuth_, you may also want to hang in #ubuntu-offtopic
<vuth_> im just looking for a netbook OS...that doesnt take long to boot up...LM11 takes close to 2 minutes to boot up..ubuntu around 1.5
<vuth_> kk
<half-duplex> I use lubuntu on desktop and atom based netbook
<half-duplex> still ubuntu based..... so familiar
<vuth_> n450 :P
<Tichodroma> 12.04 is coming: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Tichodroma> starting torrents :)
<half-duplex> already on it
<half-duplex> tracker isn't running yet
<Tichodroma> it is
<Tichodroma> at least for lubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<half-duplex> arrrr
<half-duplex> I waiting on desktop
<half-duplex> i386
<akls> o!o!o!o!o!
<Soojin> wooo
<KM0201> \o/\o/o/
<half-duplex> you guys use 32 or 64bit?
<Tichodroma> 64
<tootai> Bonjour
<tootai> pour information, sur le site lubuntu.fr, les boutons pour le téléchargement indiquent 12.04 alors que les liens pointent sur les versions 11.10
<bioterror> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tootai> sorry
<tootai> FYI on ubuntu.fr website -> download, buttons are showing 12.04 version but links point to 11.10 ones
<tootai> you should put the language of the channel in the subject. I came from lubuntu.fr website -> help -> chat which show #lubuntu channel so I was thinking that itś still french
<akls> wooo, 16 peers already on 32 bit desktop :D
<Tichodroma> first download finished: lubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<akls> err, so fast :D
<akls> so.. is it a release? XD Really? can't believe it
<half-duplex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/12.04
<yassu> ubuntu 12.04 is out..when can we expect Lubuntu?
<Tichodroma> now
<Tichodroma> here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Tichodroma> use the torrents
<czz> any links for the new release?
<Tichodroma> here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Tichodroma> use the torrents
<Kalidarn> does lubuntu havea dvd?
<holstein> Kalidarn: doesnt need one.. you can burn the iso to a DVD if you need for some reason
<Kalidarn> yeah but they've got the alternate and desktop discs
<Kalidarn> i used to like having the dvd so i had both
<Kalidarn> guess i can just install lubuntu from my ubuntu or kubuntu dvd
<holstein> Kalidarn: its all open, you can literally do what you like
<holstein> make a DVD like i suggested, and you have a DVD
<gordonjcp> is there a way to stop the annoying xscreensaver lock from popping up when I bring my laptop out of suspend?
<holstein> gordonjcp: i use a different locker.. i removed the screensaver
<gordonjcp> holstein: ah, I want the screensaver but not the locker
<a_b0y> is lubuntu 12.04 released??
<holstein> gordonjcp: they are connected AFAIK
<Tichodroma> yes: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Tichodroma> use the torrents
<gordonjcp> holstein: yes, but I just don't want the lock activated when I suspend
<holstein> gordonjcp: should be in the GUI... dont lock when going to standby? something like that
<a_b0y> tichodroma that link is not working
<Tichodroma> a_b0y, maybe too many people try to download 12.04 :)
<a_b0y> what version of LXDE is it using
<czz> I got 12.04 in 3 minutes using the .torrent file
<czz> :)
<holstein> a_b0y: try and be patient, and keep trying..
<holstein> or, torrent :)
<a_b0y> which one is the torrent link?
<gordonjcp> holstein: I don't see it
<Tichodroma> I've copied the torrents for your convenience: http://www.dev-random.de/mirror/
<a_b0y> its going to take over 2 hours for me to d/l
<holstein> a_b0y: again, patience will help.. maybe the speed will pick up for you :)
<a_b0y> what is the difference between the desktop and alternate iso?
<Tichodroma> alternate has no graphical installer
<EvilResistance> a_b0y:  alternate is a text-only installer, allows for specialist-installations
<a_b0y> oh ok
<EvilResistance> also, the Desktop ISOs (i think) can be turned into Live discs
<Kalidarn> i had no idea ubuntu still supported ppc
<Kalidarn> i thought they dropped ppc ages agp
<EvilResistance> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<EvilResistance> Kalidarn:  ^
<EvilResistance> its a community port, i dont think its maintained actively
<Kalidarn> i guess it's used on ibm machines
<Kalidarn> of some sort
<EvilResistance> (i also know a lot of programs die on PPC)
<EvilResistance> (and some don't even build)
<a_b0y> is lubuntu using lxde version 0.3.2.1 ?
<a_b0y> lubuntu would probably be perfect if google chrome was switched with firefox :)
<EvilResistance> firefox is gnomey though, chrome isnt afaik
<EvilResistance> (or at the least, ffox is GTK)
<a_b0y> does google pay canonical to put google chrome as default browser and homepage like it pays firefox $300 million to have google as the default homepage?
<EvilResistance> i think you're gleaning incorrect information
<EvilResistance> the ffox default homepage isnt a google.com page
<EvilResistance> its a page with google search *embedded*
<holstein> http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<EvilResistance> and having said this, i highly doubt google pays canonical for this, canonical doesnt financially fund the non-GNOME derivatives of ubuntu
<EvilResistance> (so therefore, its the communities and groups which develop those flavors of Ubuntu's decision)
 * EvilResistance knows this is the case in Kubuntu
<a_b0y> oh
<a_b0y> i don't trust google with my privacy
<holstein> a_b0y: you dont have to use any of the software.. you can choose to remove, or install what you like
<a_b0y> true
<a_b0y> i'm going to do that when i finish installing
<a_b0y> i just wish ubuntu made a smartphone o/s to replace android
<holstein> ubuntu *is* that OS... its just not cool with the vendors to give you control to do that
<a_b0y> do the vendors have to pay google to use google android?
<holstein> you'd need to ask the vendor in question and/or google
<holstein> im just saying, my phone does not allow me to choose to run ubuntu on it
<holstein> but, theres nothing about ubuntu or linux that makes that a non-possibility
<a_b0y> w youtube videos of people installing ubuntu on their smartphone somehow
<a_b0y> i saw*
<holstein> sure... some of them can be hacked to do it.. but there are consequences
<holstein> and the vendors dont have to support you anymore, nor the carriers
<holstein> i peronally dont hae a tin-foil hat.. i just have a phone thats locked down due to a buisness decision...
<drlaban> a_b0y: Let's hope B2G becomes a consumer reality quick. That's a pretty interesting and real alternative to Android as well.
<drlaban> consumer OS*
<a_b0y> what is b2g?
<drlaban> Boot2Gecko, Mozillas mobile device OS-suggestion
<a_b0y> oh
<drlaban> I'd pay a bit to get a hold of a developer phone but I have no idea of where to get one.
<a_b0y> is this lunbuntu long term support?
<drlaban> Well, Ubuntu (which this is based on) says, when i run: cat /etc/issue.net, "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"
<a_b0y> on wikipedia it says there is no long term support for ubuntu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<drlaban> Maybe that's "lxterminal in the Lubuntu I'm running, says..."
<a_b0y> lubuntu*
<drlaban> Well, I'm not certain that Lubuntu is LTS, but as said Ubuntu is. Look at a_b0y: Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop under the "Start download" button
<a_b0y> yeah
<phillw> Lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS. We do not have enough devs.
<phillw> the security updates of kernel etc., will continue to be offered by 'main'.
<Kalidarn> hmm what was the command line command to get it to update distribution version
<Kalidarn> update-manager-core?
<Kalidarn> oh update-manager that's right
<AngelForget> very good lubuntu 12.04
<Kalidarn> is it worth reinstalling or should the upgrade from oneric work smoothly
<phillw> Kalidarn: the update manager should spot there is a new release (it will say Ubuntu, but it knows to upgrade Lubuntu)
<Kalidarn> yeah i ssumed so
<Kalidarn> its just i configured that oneiric system quite a lot and hope it doesn't break anything :)
<tamm> i was wondering if i could get some help with the upgrade of lubuntu. it says a new version is available. its called "new ubuntu release 12.04 lts". will that still be lubuntu afterwards or will it replace lubuntu with ubuntu?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it will use lubuntu-desktop for the upgrade
<tamm> ah. i was not sure about that. thank you
<bioterror> I bet Kubuntu behaves same way
<bioterror> and Xubuntu too ;)
<tamm> i wouldnt know really
<bioterror> me either, but I love assuming :D
<Kalidarn> when you click on that "update the installer" how long does that usually take
<phillw> Kalidarn: depends on your computer, the speed of your internet connection & how hammered the servers are (they're absolutely hammered at the moment!).
<Kalidarn> yeah i assumed that
<Kalidarn> i wonder if it is critical
<phillw> the installer update for a clean install is not essential unless you have 32bit programmes (e.g. skype) on a 64 bit system.
<Kalidarn> oh okay nope
<Kalidarn> i just want a fresh install on an old pc
<Kalidarn> i like the new buttons they're nice and clean
<Kalidarn> ubuntu sure knows how to do good themes
<phillw> okay, if you have the iso, you can skip that & grab it once the servers have stopped melting :)
<Kalidarn> yeah that's what i was going to do phillw :P
<Kalidarn> im getting the kubuntu dvds i386/amd64 and ubuntu dvds off bitorrent because it's a lot faster
<Kalidarn> and i have the upload, so i'll help seed
<Kalidarn> unfortunately those never make their way off cdimage onto aarnet :P
<phillw> It would be too complicated for me to host the update new version on the secondary server.
<Kalidarn> i thought about waiting, and getting it at uni :)
<Kalidarn> 100mbit link direct to the mirror
<phillw> Kalidarn: the secondary server is also on 100Mb/s link. I was getting ~ 11,000 kBs when I did the last zsyncs from the master server.
<Kalidarn> heh
<Kalidarn> i do hope this works this time last time i ran the installer got some grub error and it bailed
<phillw> Kalidarn: it should do, the devs had a sprint week on ubiquity a while back. There are some minor niggles with time-zone slection but that seems to be that the TZ server is also struggling.
<Kalidarn> oh that worked perfectly :)
<Kalidarn> it is surprising i think 12.04 has really got a lot of new users
<Kalidarn> previous releases haven't crippled the servers like this :)
<phillw> that was the general feed back during testing - hence thesii.org mirroring the lubuntu images :D
<phillw> I had hoped to have a torrent server installed on it in time, but RL got in the way.
<Kalidarn> are you part of the team?
<Kalidarn> you kind of sound like it :)
<phillw> I'm coordinator for the QA team, and also help out on the wiki pages when Chris is not available / has too much to do.
<Kalidarn> ah fair enough
<phillw> it's been a hectic last few weeks as we approached D-Day :)
<Kalidarn> heh no doubt
<Kalidarn> and as ubuntu is one of the most popular distros it gets a lot of attention
<phillw> he he, lubuntu does not too badly according the stats :)
<Kalidarn> *buntu is what i meant
<Kalidarn> as not any specific variant
<phillw> as we are family, we share resources; so our lubuntu testers will help other teams & *buntu will help us with problems we have
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> well it's all the same distribution :P
<Kalidarn> i think my kubuntu system i'll use the dvd media for update, don't want to stress the servers anymore than they are
<bioterror> stress them!
<bioterror> they only live for these days!
<Kalidarn> :D
<phillw> bioterror: one the -release noted that it looks like a DDOS attack on release day :)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> people hammerin ubuntu.com all the time
<Kalidarn> need some better distributed apt protocol
<Kalidarn> instead of ftp or http
<bioterror> hammering f5 for refresh :D
<Kalidarn> i remember reading you could run apt off freenet
<Kalidarn> which is kind of distributed
<phillw> I get my images early, one advantage of being a tester :D
<Kalidarn> heh
<phillw> you can upgrade from alternate image.
<phillw> *buntu spots you have an installer iso in & asks if you want to use it.
<phillw> I've never done it, but it is evidently possible.
<Kalidarn> i kind of which lubuntu had a dvd iso, like ubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<reflexrg> hey bioterror what's up man
<Kalidarn> allowing for text, server, desktop etc
<Kalidarn> these days i don't actually have too many CDRs
<Kalidarn> dvds are the same price :P
<bioterror> reflexrg, nothing much. pondering if I should open word and try to finish one essay :D
<phillw> I have about 5 CDRWs and 5 DVDRWs - saves me running out of blanks :)
<Kalidarn> is ubuntu doing the commercial printing?
<Kalidarn> again like they used to, i remember in highschool... back in grade 10
<bioterror> :D
<Kalidarn> some guy brought 100s of ubuntu cds in
<Kalidarn> and shared them
<reflexrg> when was that?
<Kalidarn> mmm 5.04 i think
<bioterror> Kalidarn, it was awesome time
<Kalidarn> could have been 5.10
<Kalidarn> i remember i was using breezy badger at the time
<phillw> yeah, Ubuntu still hand out Ubuntu CD's. The UK LoCo have an allocation,
<bioterror> those can be ordered for some happenings
<bioterror> like a demo scene happening
<Kalidarn> unfortunately our campus uses RHEL
<Kalidarn> on all the campus systems anyway
<bioterror> that's becouse of support
<Kalidarn> yeah but it's horribly out of date.
<Kalidarn> tried using my vim configs, and vim had a cry my plugins required a newer version of vim :(
<phillw> My best buy from the ubuntu-shop was the 4GB stick with ubuntu allready on it & branded. It has saved my bacon a few times now :D
<Kalidarn> does ubuntu automatically align partitions properly now?
<Kalidarn> like for ssd drives
<Kalidarn> i remember i had to manually partition that so that it would pass http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/157
<phillw> Kalidarn: it should, they did a lot of work on the installer.
<Kalidarn> yeah i haven't tried it recently
<Kalidarn> woot it worked that time
<Kalidarn> not sure what that grub error was about
<Kalidarn> mm android update 4.0.4 i swear every device is updating in my house today all at the same time
<phillw> as 12.04 is an LTS for most, a heck of a lot of testing has gone into it.
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> im looking forward to it. i'm quite disillusioned with apple
<Kalidarn> mountain lion certainly does not look impressive in the slightest
<Kalidarn> just more social networking crap
<Kalidarn> what i don't get is how on earth my friends have that much time they can spend on them
<Kalidarn> essentially doing nothing
<phillw> lubuntu has its first release for Macs (Intel & ppc) this cycle. Some long standing bugs for ppc have finally been squished owing to the devs having some testers who were willing to test things for them. Instead of the previous "well, here's how to fix it"
<phillw> We've had a few scares along the way, one of the guys' test machine decided to throw up major errors.... sadly, it was the machine that was dying.
<Kalidarn> who uses ppc these days
<Kalidarn> ppc macs are old skool
<phillw> Kalidarn: you have to remember that lubuntu is dedicated to older kit.
<Kalidarn> ah that's true i guess
<Kalidarn> the sort of users who'd certainly want something
<bioterror> I'm running Lubuntu on Thinkpad T42 with 1.5GB of RAM and that computer is unusable
<Kalidarn> i admit i do use Kubuntu on my modern systems, I only use lubuntu on my ancient laptop and a virtual machine
<phillw> My Mum has only just upgraded machine as her ppc was the standard 'all in one' indigo and she needs a larger screen.
<Kalidarn> i have a 1.82ghzcentrino with 1GB of ram i use it on
<Kalidarn> (my oldest computer)
<phillw> bioterror: I have no idea what you did to break it :D
<bioterror> it's just sluggish
<bioterror> 1.7GHz Pentium M
<phillw> bioterror: did you go via core and just add in what you needed? such as xxxterm instead of Chromium etc?
<bioterror> sure I did ;)
<phillw> most odd, it runs a little sluggishly on a P2 with 64Mb of ram.
<bartman_> hi guys. Just got the upgrade to 12.04 upgarde gui window and clicked the button to upgrade, was then presented with an option for "partial upgrade" and clicked "partial upgrade", then the gui vanished. I believe something is still running because I can't launch the upgrade gui again because it can't get a lock and I have a process called "precise" running taking up all available cpu...
<bartman_> ideas?
<jalundbe> I don't think partial upgrades are recomended
<bartman_> understood.. I believe I got it because I have Chrome installed... it's the only thing I've installed from default
<jalundbe> could be that the repo you are using is inconsistent, maybe wait a while
<jalundbe> my upgrade tries to install pulseaudio among other things, I am not entirely pleased
<phillw> bartman_: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434 it was written a while back, but what it says has never chenged.
<phillw> s/chenged/changed
<phillw> there are zero-day updates filtering through the system, as all the servers are hammered, the updates will most likely take 24 hours to arrive.
<bartman_> so at this point what should I do?
<bartman_> something is running but I don't know what it's doing and think it may be a bad idea to reboot
<mickysantomax> Hi all
<mickysantomax> can anyone halp me with a problem with Lubuntu 11.10 login ?
<mickysantomax> My problem is that I installed the rabbitCSV software by the packet manager
<mickysantomax> reboot the system
<mickysantomax> and now login fails
<mickysantomax> if I put right credentials seems that it would login
<mickysantomax> but ask me login credential every time
<mickysantomax> what could be the problem ?
<bioterror> can you login from tty?
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> alt+f7 brings you back to X11
<mickysantomax> no I'm not because I run Lubuntu in virtual machine
<mickysantomax> Sorry, I can't
<mickysantomax> sorry for the error
<mickysantomax> anyone know what could be the problem ?
<bioterror> boot your virtual computer into tty
<bioterror> cant say to init 3 as that doesnt exist anymore :D
<mickysantomax> yes I do it
<mickysantomax> now in logged in in tty successful
<mickysantomax> and now ?
<mickysantomax> what is init 3 ?
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> so you can log into your system without a problem
<mickysantomax> yes
<bioterror> init 3 = text
<bioterror> init 5 = graphics
<mickysantomax> ok
<mickysantomax> I typed "sudo init 5 = graphics"
<mickysantomax> now ?
<bioterror> you can try: sudo init 5
<bioterror> but it wont work
<mickysantomax> it doesn't say nothing
<bioterror> mickysantomax, sudo service lxdm start
<bioterror> was it 11.10?
<mickysantomax> yes
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> start lxdm
<mickysantomax> it returns: "job is already start"
<bioterror> weird
<mickysantomax> "job is already running: lxdm"
<bioterror> instead of start, use restart
<mickysantomax> ok
<mickysantomax> just a moment, it is starting some other things, for example postgreSQL, VirtualBox guest additions and so on
<mickysantomax> but it is too slow
<mickysantomax> no, it doesn't work
<mickysantomax> LXDE starts well
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> but you still cannot login?
<mickysantomax> yes
<mickysantomax> I cannot login
<mickysantomax> with LXDE
<mickysantomax> with tty yes
<bioterror> rabbitcvs should not have any impact on those things regarding logging into desktop
<mickysantomax> Yes, I think the same thing
<mickysantomax> but I mess to say that previously I installed also the postgreSQL 9.1
<mickysantomax> hence from Packet Manager
<mickysantomax> sorry, also from Packet Manager
<mickysantomax> infact, if I go to tty I see that the daemon for postgreSQL doesn't start
<mickysantomax> no help ?
<bioterror> mickysantomax, wondering why it would not let you login
<mickysantomax> could be a disk space problem ?
<bioterror> are you low on disk space?
<mickysantomax> yes, now I'm verified this
<bioterror> df -h
<bioterror> :D
<mickysantomax> yes I do it
<mickysantomax> /dev/sda1 => dim. = 19 GB; Used 18 GB
<bioterror> sudo apt-get clean
<mickysantomax> oh yeah
<mickysantomax> that was the problem
<mickysantomax> I'm sorry for this stupid error
<mickysantomax> thanks a lot bioterror
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you could also do: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<mickysantomax> ok I will do it immediately
<khmerog> hi
<bioterror> evening
<khmerog> is lubuntu and ubuntu related? same group of ppl made both of the os?
<bioterror> no and yes
<bioterror> the difference between Lubuntu and Ubuntu is what you see
<bioterror> the desktop and the applications
<khmerog> kk thnx...nice to see the update/releases came out same day
<bioterror> what we have in our meetings decided to suit you the best ;)
<khmerog> lubuntu is recommended for netbook or is there such thing as ubuntu Light/netbook version
<bioterror> just regular lubuntu will do fine
<khmerog> thanks..is there a way to install is while running ubuntu? i want to install it over ubuntu
<khmerog> ubuntu laggs me too much on my netbook.
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> and then
<khmerog> can u please send me the link on how to install
<bioterror> !purelxde | khmerog
<ubottu> khmerog: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<khmerog> will this install lubuntu 12.04?
<bioterror> if you have ubuntu 12.04, yes
<khmerog> ohh..
<khmerog> i have ubuntu 11.10
<khmerog> so no?
<khmerog> i hate wasting bandwidth lol
<bioterror> it would install Lubuntu 11.10
<bioterror> I dont, I have lots of to be wasted
<bioterror> lots of it
<khmerog> ok and then from lubuntu 11.10 i can install lub 12.04 from the updat manager?
<bioterror> you can open terminal
<bioterror> and run command: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<khmerog> i had lots of it too..but near the end of the month not soo much
<bioterror> khmerog, so you have quota for the traffic :(
<khmerog> yeah 80gb
<bioterror> huh :D
<khmerog> u get 1 warning a year
<khmerog> then u get suspended for 1 week if u continue to do it they raise ur monthly price
<khmerog> bioterror how come u use lubuntu? do u have a netbook or low spec pc/latop?
<bioterror> yes and no
<bioterror> I just happen to use it, I found it around summer of 2010
<khmerog> lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu which one is the least - high system req. ?
<bioterror> lubuntu is the best
<bioterror> otherwise I would say gnome 3 with gnomeshell
<rawfodog> Hi, I was wondering where failed unlock attempts in XSCREENSAVER log to in lubuntu.
<rawfodog> If you get the password incorrect, it warns that the administrator has been contacted. I would like to know where to find this info.
<Unit193> I thought it was in the authlog, no?
<rawfodog> Unit193, I dont know where that is
<rawfodog> Is there a log viewer or something in lubuntu I can use ?
<Unit193> /var/log/
<AngelForget> is very very good lubuntu 12.04 more compliment  for all
<rawfodog> whens the next lubuntu release ?
<Unit193> Oktober.
<rawfodog> does todays ubuntu release mean anything for lubuntu ?
<AngelForget> rawfodog,  is new Lubuntu 12.04
<rawfodog> oh sweet !
<rawfodog> Should I update ?
<rawfodog> Ah why not :)
<AngelForget> yes update
 * rawfodog updates lubuntu
<rawfodog> I hope my new wacom tablet works with this new one
#lubuntu 2012-04-27
<klimenser> hi all, how to install support for ntfs drives?
<klimenser> Â ñåòè
<holstein> klimenser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<corvus_> I upgraded to Lubuntu 12.04, and "Additional Drivers" doesn't let me install the Nvidia drivers. Any idea why?
<corvus_> It's not even an option.
<holstein> corvus_: do you need the driver?
<corvus_> I was using the proprietary driver in 11.10. Worked great.
<corvus_> Would prefer to use it, yes.
<corvus_> When trying to install it in Synaptic, it gets flagged with a red "!" and won't let me install.
<corvus_> Packages break whenever I try.
<holstein> corvus_: what packages.. how?
<holstein> maybe its not supported in 12.04 yeat?
<holstein> yet*
<corvus_> nvidia-96
<holstein> i say, if its working, just use it
<holstein> you dont get 3d
<holstein> you wanting you play games?
<corvus_> Oh, I know. Proprietary just seemed to be a little smoother than nouveau.
<corvus_> Nah, no games really. Nothing newer, anyway.
<holstein> i would make sure you are up to date with updates
<holstein> i would pull any error messages and post them here, and in the forums or a bug report
<holstein> you can also just give it a few days and see if something trickles in
<corvus_> Will do. Thanks.
<corvus_> Are you using 12.04?
<holstein> not at the moment
<corvus_> Ah, ok.
<holstein> i tried it live on my nvidia hardware
<holstein> i do not plan to use the proprietary driver
<corvus_> Is Nouveau still actively developed?
<holstein> AFAIK
<woutbound> I swiched from ubuntu 11.10 to lubuntu 11.10.  My desktop settings don't seem to be persistant (i.e., desktop background, clock settings)
<woutbound> I'm also a noob
<woutbound> the files and shortcuts on my desktop stayed the same from ubuntu to lubutu, oddly.
<woutbound> any pointing in the right direction would be greatly appriciated
<holstein> woutbound: its a different environment... you'll need to change the wallpaper, and then it will be the same next time you use LXDE
<woutbound> I've found that not to be the case, that's exactly my problem
<holstein> woutbound: what session are you choosing at login?
<woutbound> I can change it, but once I logout, it chages back
<holstein> did you install LXDE or lubuntu-desktop ?
<woutbound> LXDE
<holstein> though the settings should work, you might try installing lubuntu-desktop
<woutbound> ah, sorry
<woutbound> I actually have both
<woutbound> problem is the same on both
<holstein> woutbound: not sure what the issue is.. you can try making another user and see if the issue persists
<holstein> TBH, i dont know if ive ever changed the wallpaper in lubuntu ;)
<woutbound> how about the clock, from 24h to 12h?
<holstein> i dont have it in front of me, but i'll look into it.. did you file a bug?
<woutbound> I didn't because I'm not shure the problem isn't between keyboard and chair
<holstein> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/469482-how-get-lxdes-panel-display-12-hour-clock.html
<woutbound> right.  So, I've done  that, and it changes to 12 hour, but when I log out, it's 24 again
<woutbound> that's my problem
<woutbound> settings don't persist between sessions
<woutbound> is it maybe a permissions thing?  is there a way to change the clock setting as root>
<woutbound> I'll try it as a new user, brb.
<woutbound> settings are persistant for my new user
<woutbound> what does that imply?
<seekwill> woohoo. 12.04! :D
<woutbound> oooh!
<woutbound> clear
<holstein> woutbound: not sure, but its config... something in your user account.. permissions is an idea
<Unit193> You could chown it all to your user, and/or delete .config/
<woutbound> hmm
<woutbound> thanks, I'll try that.  Have fun!
<woutbound> using chown on  .config/lxpanel/LXDE worked well, thank you so much.
<Unit193> Great!
<Aminux> hi
<Aminux> i need some help setting up sound on lubuntu
<Aminux> i have 2 choices
<Aminux> realtek onboard and usb sound
<Aminux> i want to use the usb speakers
<Aminux> i've already installed the alsa mixer
<Aminux> but how do i switch from the onboard sound to usb sound ?
<Aminux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103002/sound-card-usb-dont-work-lubuntu-11-10
<Aminux> i have the the exact problem
<enzotib> hi, Shift-Ctrl-C in LXTerminal has a double behavior: copies and send an "intr" char (as Ctrl-C)
<enzotib> it was not so in 11.10, how to fix?
<enzotib> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/971918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971918 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Ctrl-Shift-C issues a Break command" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gordonjcp> urgh, this screensaver lock thing is infuriating
<gordonjcp> I wouldn't mind quite so much if the lock screen wasn't so bloody ugly
<jozefk> hello, is there any difference between Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit with LXDE and Lubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit?
<Unit193> Default config and selection of programs.
<jozefk> is it a big difference?
<head_victim> jozefk: it's mainly an issue if you're on limited hardware, if you install Ubuntu and then Lubuntu you still have a lot of processes running. If you don't mind that it's fine
<jozefk> then it's better to just go for lubuntu
<nothingspecial> If you want lubuntu then yes, and you can install whichever programs you like sane as ubuntu
<jozefk> is it also LTS? the 12.04 64bit Lubuntu?
<head_victim> jozefk: there is no LTS support for Lubuntu currently. There is a lack of developer resources to commit to a 5 year support cycle.
<head_victim> If you know anyone wanting to volunteer though...
<micahg> there was the option of a 3 yr LTS as well :)
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know the rest of this conversation, but I think it's about why Lubuntu isn't a LTS?
<dove_g> hi ppl
<half-duplex> hi dove_g
<dove_g> can't boot in lubuntu after installing a pure lxde
<dove_g> by pscyocat instructions
<dove_g> anyone maybe know how to login in cli as root and there try to do something
<dove_g> tnx
<half-duplex> what do you want to do get lubuntu back?
<drlaban> Anyone using vim in lxterminal? I can't seem to make the cursor change shape by the use of Escape-control characters and I have no real idea of how to go about doing this...
<dove_g> half-duplex
<dove_g> i would like to boot in lubuntu
<dove_g> i have successed to start shell
<dove_g1> hi again
<dove_g1> any advice?
<valdur55> !help > dove_g1
<ubottu> dove_g1, please see my private message
<dove_g1> ok tnx sorry
<valdur55> dove_g1, what is your problem?
<dove_g1> after installing pure lxde to Ubuntu 11.10 cant boot up to Lubuntu
<dove_g1> pure lxde -> from psyhocat
<valdur55> dove_g1, simply install lubuntu 12.04 over 11.10
<dove_g1> :)
<dove_g1> reinstall?
<valdur55> Because 12.04 is now stable Long Term Support version
<valdur55> yes
<dove_g1> huh
<dove_g1> i succedded ;=
<dove_g1> i remove acctuall purge nvidia-current
<dove_g1> drivers
<valdur55> yea. good, you fallbacked to noveau drivers
<valdur55> or vesa...
<dove_g1> yes
<phillw> valdur55: lubuntu 12.04 is not an LTS
<valdur55> phillw, damn... it is based on LTS ubuntu version.
<phillw> valdur55: indeed, so all the kernel updates will be guaranteed as an LTS. Just the lx stuff has 18 month support.
<phillw> we will have had 3 new releases by the time we retire 12.04 (we'll be on 13.10). As lubuntu is changing so rapidly, it is simply too much to ask our small team to look after 12.04 for 5 years.
<gordonjcp> is lubuntu the sort of thing you'd actually use as an LTS, anyway?
<gordonjcp> tbh I'd really only use Ubuntu LTS on a server, which is likely to be X-less in any case
<phillw> indeed, the idea for LTS is for the servers, people always want the latest desktop :)
<gordonjcp> I could see using an LTS as a desktop OS for something like an office
<gordonjcp> but that's likely to be a highly custom spin
<dihi28> hi all, dumb question.  I'm running 12.04 beta 2...how do i update to the release?
<phillw> dihi28: have you been regularly updating your beta?
<dihi28> yeah, thru the update manager
<phillw> you have the final release :)
<dihi28> now way...how do i check that?  the last update i ran since the release was like only 1 file and a few hundo K
<phillw> that would be expected, once we approached the RC the changes were few & small.
<phillw> For example, the RC dated 23rd April was the Final Release.
<dihi28> sweet, but can i pull up the version number just to check, you know for the hell of it
<phillw> when I went to zsync up the secondary server iso images, there were no updates :)
<dihi28> ok i see it
<dihi28> system profiler
<dihi28> thanks all!
<phillw> yvw, thanks for testing the beta 2 :)
<dihi28> np phillw, the pleasure was mine
<phillw> 12.10 starts in about a month..... yikes!
<phillw> although the -release team are already busy with stuff ready for the pre-alpha daily builds!
<killer> hi....can anyone help me to install wireless drivers for bcm4312/.....i m currently using proprietary drivers
<akls> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lxkeymap/+bug/904386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 904386 in LXKeymap "Please add support for multiple keyboard layouts" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<akls> how can I get it to work?
<akls> any testing ppa or something?
<akls> I'm on 12.04
<akls> WTF
<akls> WTF!!!
<akls> seems like the last lxkeymap build is already in 12.04
<akls> but there's no support for multiple keyboard layouts
<akls> or is it.. hidden??
<pcroque> akls: I don't know about 12.04, but on 11.10 I modified /etc/default/keyboard to get multiple layouts.
<akls> pcroque, I understand, I was using workarounds for a year already
<akls> pcroque, but it says that a fix was commited to this bug
<akls> and in release notes it says that "multiple keyboard layouts support was added"
<akls> now the question is..
<akls> WHERE IS IT?
<akls> well.. I understand.. but just..
<akls> where is it?
<phillw> akls: if it is not there.... raise a bug :)
<eNepper> hi. I have just installed XBMCbuntu which is based on Lubuntu 11.10
<eNepper> When i try to mount a cifs share after I changed the mtu to 9000 (Jumbo frame) it goes cold, Im able to press ctrl + c to cancel the mount
<phillw> eNepper: I suggest heading over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339 I'm only on nodding terms with CIFS / Samba shares at the moment.
<k013> dear experts, with respect to wubi based installation, during booting it says - error prefix not set - i have done a web search for this and not found a solution - is this problem unsolved?
<phillw> k013: I've just had a quick look on the forum. It has been raised, but no reply as yet. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966808
<phillw> It may well be worth raising a bug report about it. The lubuntu team are not involved in Wubi.
<k013> phillw - ok, i'll also put the question up on the ubuntu channel, then raise a bug report! thank you for the help!
<phillw> wubi was tested with lubuntu & found to work. So, I'm not sure what happened since then :/
<Silverlion> aloha folks!
 * Silverlion sets S.O.S Flag
<Silverlion> i need a supporter ... asap ;)
<gordonjcp> Silverlion: don't ask to ask
<Silverlion> gordonjcp: i havent asked to ask ;) i stated to need help with installation ;)
<Silverlion> the think is: downloaded the Lubuntu 12.04 LTS this morning and burned it. works perfectly on "live" conditions etc. MD5 checks out, CD check itself showed no errors. but when install 12.04 on my 2003 AMD x86 during the installation process i get a black screen and am not able to move the mouse or the keys
<eNepper> I have installed XBMCbuntu which is based on lubuntu 11.10, But when i try to mount a cifs share after I changed the mtu of eth0 to 9000 (Jumbo frame) it goes cold, Im able to press ctrl + c to cancel the mount
<leszek> hi
<a_b0y> howdy
<a_b0y> how do i set it so that in 10 mins of being idle my monitor switches off?
<a_b0y> hi
<bioterror> evening
<a_b0y> how do i set my monitor to turn off after being idle for 10 mins?
<a_b0y> someone in the Linux Mint channel told me to use "xset s 600 s blank" and it worked but it didn't save the settings after reboot... and i prefer not to use the terminal
<Unit193> Isn't the config in xfce4-power-manager-settings?
<a_b0y> Unit193 oh yeah it is
<a_b0y> but why doesn't it shut off after 15 mins
<a_b0y> does it matter that i have xchat running even if i'm not typing anything?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> a_b0y: xscreesaver?
<a_b0y> JohnDoe_71Rus i have that setup too, should i turn that off?
<a_b0y> i set both the screen save and monitor to go blank and shut off in 10 mins
<a_b0y> brb  in 10 mins :P
<holstein> lol.. you *could* test with a minute set there
<a_b0y> yeah, but i have to go poop :P
<a_b0y> lol
<JohnDoe_71Rus> refused to xscreensaver. to disable the use xfce4-power-manager-settings. After turning on the screen, it seems darker than immediately after loading.
<KM0201> why isn't lubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Unit193> Not enough devs.
<KM0201> ic
<a_b0y> ok it worked, but a couple seconds later it turns on and goes into the blank screensaver
<a_b0y> so i guess i should disable screensaver, but then how do i set up password protect
<a_b0y> so how do you set up screenlock, with the screen saver disabled?
<phoenixandthor> Okay, has anyone already downloaded the new Lubuntu 12.04 and had a chance to mess whith it?
<Unit193> Yes.
<KM0201> phoenixandthor: i downloaded it back during beta 1
<phoenixandthor> So, would you guys say it's ready for general use? No serious bugs?
<holstein> phoenixandthor: what are you using now?
<phoenixandthor> I'm using the previous version, 64 bit.
<holstein> i can give you my opinion as to if you should..
<holstein> if it aint broke..
<phoenixandthor> dont fix it
<Unit193> I last tried it back in the betas, but others are using it now.
<holstein> theres not reason not to get it either...
<holstein> not a reason*
<phoenixandthor> lol
<phoenixandthor> Of course, since it's not for my main machine, I say fix it until is broken, then fix it again.
<phoenixandthor> So does 12.04 transer to a flash drive with Unetbootin okay? Any problems with casper?
<Unit193> The only big reason I can think of to say is that the repos are being slow as many are using them now.
<iczesmv> Does anyone know what the md5sum for lubuntu 12.04 desktop i386 is?
<bioterror> 0fc9564b8fde8ff56100c3d7814fa884 *lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<iczesmv> Thank you let me check real quick.
<iczesmv> looks like my torrent went smoothly.
<bioterror> mostly it does
<iczesmv> bye
<KM0201> i never check the md5sums..lol, ever
<bioterror> yeah, my life is too short for ejecting usb pen drives and checking md5sums
<jr_ctv> just upgraded from 11 to 12
<jr_ctv> and now openbox does not want to read $HOME/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<holstein> 11.10?
<jr_ctv> unless i explicitly tell it to in $HOME/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<jr_ctv> was 11.10
<jr_ctv> now 12.04
<jr_ctv> took some digging to find that the menu it does read is /etc/xdg/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml
<holstein> i would probablyjust move that config out of the way for a bit, and test
<holstein> if that were to make me uncomfortable, i would temproarily make another user account and test
<jr_ctv> i "fixed" it by changing
<jr_ctv> <file>/usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml</file> I fixed this here? JR -->
<jr_ctv>     <file>$HOME/.config/openbox/menu.xml</file>
<jr_ctv> which is weird since it seems never to read /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml
<jr_ctv> my mistake, openbox does read  /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml if it is there (in favor of $HOME/.config/openbox/menu.xml (which is think is a bug))
<jr_ctv> but it will read $HOME/.config/openbox/menu.xml if i move /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml out of the way
<AmberJ_> Quickie question: What's the keyboard shortcut to switch virtual desktops?
<bioterror> alt+alt + arrows
<bioterror> ctrl+alt + arrows
<Unit193> Scroller on desktop too.
<umbro> hi
<AmberJ_> What if I want to bind it to other key combination?
<bioterror> then you bind it
<AmberJ_> How?
<AmberJ_> :)
<bioterror> edit lubuntu-rc.xml
<AmberJ_> I guess I need something along these lines: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<AmberJ_> Thanks a lot!
<Unit193> Yepper.
<umbro> Could someone help? Both my CD and USB installations of minimal Lubuntu freeze when I choose Install or Command-line install
<AmberJ_> Which key does key="W-F1" refers to? Win+F1?
<bioterror> yes
<AmberJ_> Isn't Win key supposed to be Super_L and Super_R?
<Unit193> umbro: I'd say switch to a TTY and check logs.
<AmberJ_> Nevermind. I guess both.
<aRn0> Hi all. I got 2 gigs of RAM. What is the exact swap size I need to enter when partitioning: 2000 MB or 2048 MB? Does it matter?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> recomendation is about the same as your ram, but thats a recomendation, i use 6gb of swap
<aRn0> What do you guys enter, just 2000_
<GridCube> i like to use 10¹⁰
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> 2¹⁰
<rawfodog> lol whats wrong with the lubuntu updater ?
<gordonjcp> rawfodog: the Ubuntu servers are on fire
<gordonjcp> mostly
<rawfodog> I tried going to 12.04, and man my laptop is alll messed up now. There was a ton of packages that were "broken", way to many to list, and the updater (after leaving it on ALL NIGHT) quit/xkilled lol
<rawfodog> So I restarted my laptop ....
<rawfodog> and now the login screen has no art, and my login doesnt work XD
<rawfodog> hahaha
<rawfodog> Luckly I have backups and stuff, but man did my laptop ever just take it lol
<rawfodog> Should I just download the is or something ? I guess I should fresh install this
<rawfodog> luckly this months issue of linux pro came with a trusty knopix cd :)
<Unit193> Switch to a tty and try running  sudo apt-get install -f; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Unit193> (Order may need tweaking)
<rawfodog> Great idea Unit193
<Unit193> Mine are typically stupid.... ;)
<rawfodog> We have login :)
<rawfodog> "could not resolve" etc
<rawfodog> lol guess this means ubuntu is popular now ?
<rawfodog> Or is this microsoft DDOSing ubuntu ?
<Unit193> Try dig archive.ubuntu.com
<akls> how can I change lubuntu artwork back to 11.10 ?
#lubuntu 2012-04-28
<rawfodog> was that update tested ? I am the only one with two computers that had problems upgrade lubuntu ?
<Unit193> I don't know the numbers, no.  What went wrong?
<rawfodog> I dont want to sound entitled here, just want to voice that some issues
<rawfodog> Even the load screen changed
<rawfodog> before the login was this really nice lubuntu branded screen
<Unit193> Plymouth theme may have, and the login sure would.
<rawfodog> now it looks like xcfe or something
<rawfodog> I got a lot of errors for packages, and when I rebooted one computer the applications menu crashed and I got an error
<rawfodog> anyway
<Unit193> I'm updating a non-Lubuntu one now, we'll see how that goes.
<rawfodog> oh man . uggg just opened audacious and it looks like shit
<rawfodog> like Visual basic form or something
<rawfodog> Man the update is lame
<Unit193> Did you ever change your theme?
<rawfodog> Ill try I guess
<rawfodog> but I dont think its a theme issue
<HBX> anyone know how to turn off error reporting ?\
<Unit193> rawfodog: My non-Lubuntu upgrade went very well.
<rawfodog> thats nice to hear Unit193
<Unit193> Doesn't help you, but...
<rawfodog> lol
<rawfodog> I just tried reinstalling lubuntu on the laptop, somewhere I screwed up and now Im getting a grub error
<rawfodog> lol
<rawfodog> one of those "turn off all the computers and dont touch them for the rest of the night" moments
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> thats when you know you are just about to get it :)
<rawfodog> I know its not lubuntus fault
<holstein> rawfodog: thanks for assuming that
<rawfodog> lol :)
<holstein> rawfodog: these days at new release time, thats a refreshing attitude to have in the support channels :)
<rawfodog> Im a programmer for a living so lol
<rawfodog> I dont like having that crapped dropped on me
<rawfodog> I know how it is :)
<rawfodog> Speaking of, I'd love to contribute to lubuntu but I'm not entirely clear how the whole thing works
<rawfodog> I can program in c etc, I just never really used git or understand how to submit improvements
<holstein> rawfodog: i would /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<rawfodog> k
<holstein> start there ...its a smallish team AFAIK
<holstein> good folks
<aazcod1999> hello?
<aazcod1999> can someone help me with lubuntu i need to figure out how to play minecraft
<aazcod1999> i installed it, but when i get to the main menu it freeze's and i cant play at all :/
<aazcod1999> anyone?
<EvilResistance> aazcod1999, define "Freeze"
<EvilResistance> and explain the steps you used to 'install' minecraft
<aazcod1999> well
<aazcod1999> i downloaded java
<aazcod1999> the sun java
<EvilResistance> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aazcod1999> and the opensourse java, and then i did something with a downloaded file and it reinstalled java and when i tried to run it i get to the sp/mp/options screen but i cant click anything and it stops
<EvilResistance> how are you running minecraft, with any specific command, or just double-clicking the jar or something?
<aazcod1999> double clicking and using commands xD
<EvilResistance> okay, give me one second
<aazcod1999> i ran both and the same thing happens i even tried uninstalling all my java stuff and reinstalling and nothing works D:
<aazcod1999> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aazcod1999> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilResistance> aazcod1999, open a console and do `java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp /path/to/Minecraft.jar`
<EvilResistance> so you can see if any errors are being thrown (they'll show up in the console)
<EvilResistance> if there's no errors, then it could be a million different reasons
<aazcod1999> theres lots of things that poped up?
 * EvilResistance can't see your screen
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> hang on a sec
 * EvilResistance grabs his LInux VM
<aazcod1999> should i pastebin.com it?
<aazcod1999> http://pastebin.com/jNNW46ty
<IAmNotThatGuy> aazcod1999, Could you please post the command you executed?
<aazcod1999> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp /path/to/Minecraft.jar
<bioterror> common sense, please
<aazcod1999> you mean the one i used to run minecraft?
<EvilResistance> might need -jar instead of -cp
<EvilResistance> bioterror:  running via command line will output the errors
<EvilResistance> if Minecraft is throwing any (thereby causing the freeze)
<bioterror> ofcourse if he uses /path/to/Minecraft.jar
<bioterror> gee
<EvilResistance> well granted, that was meant as a placeholder :P
<EvilResistance> aazcod1999:  actually replace /path/to/Minecraft.jar with the path to where Minecraft is on your system
<aazcod1999> its on my desktop
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, you never made a mistake like this before? when you were a n00b? ;P
<aazcod1999> hey hey
<EvilResistance> then use /home/UserNameHere/Desktop/Minecraft.jar  BUT replace 'UserNameHere' with your username on your computer
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, you're talking to me, ofcourse not
<aazcod1999> im no noob, i accually code minecraft mods but im a windows fiend
<aazcod1999> xD
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, lies
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, I do not lie
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, but glad you told us that you made them ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> aazcod1999, I am just pulling the legs of bioterror. ;]
<bioterror> ~/Desktop/Minecraft.jar
<bioterror> saves you same time
<bioterror> some
<aazcod1999> pastebin.com it?
<aazcod1999> and i did get errors :D
<aazcod1999> http://pastebin.com/gGW9MPCq
<bioterror> looks quite normal
<aazcod1999> lubuntu environment plugin errors or something?
<bioterror> but it says it did not find any controllers like keyboard and mouse?
<aazcod1999> how do i fix that?
<IAmNotThatGuy> do you have any emulators to run minecraft iin Linux?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I'm not a minecraft fan :|
<seekwill> What's minecraft?
<aazcod1999> no i dont know how to get emulators
<bioterror> hmmmm
<aazcod1999> i could just goto ubuntu but lubuntu is soooooooo fast, so i kinda wana stay so i hope we can fix this D:
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613995
<EvilResistance> IAmNotThatGuy:  Minecraft can be run directly from a .jar, or from WINE if you install Sun Java for Windows in WINEM
<EvilResistance> WINE*
<bioterror> by default I think lubuntu does not use ibus
<bioterror> or does it?
<aazcod1999> how do i install wine?
<IAmNotThatGuy> aazcod1999, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613995 read that please :)
<aazcod1999> were do i find were to put the jar files?
<aazcod1999> ok well
<aazcod1999> woops sorry hit enter, but anyways; it kinda worked but it still freezes at the beggining screen
<aazcod1999> :'( i just wana play minecraft grrrrr.... D:
<aazcod1999> hello?!
<bioterror> aazcod1999, you have correct java installed?
<aazcod1999> yes
<aazcod1999> im installing wine hopefully this helps...
<aazcod1999> My problem still isnt resolved nothing is working please help D:
<aazcod1999> how can i change the screen refresh time? everytime i change it and click apply or save it closes the little window and doesnt stay
<aazcod1999> how can i make a ubuntu boot usb from my lubuntu?
<gordonjcp> aazcod1999: these days the isos will boot if you just dd them to a USB stick
<aazcod1999> dd?
<aazcod1999> and is there a light version of ubuntu like lubuntu but accually works with minecraft?
<a_b0y> is the firefox on linux any different than the one on windows?
<Unit193> Some, for example the Preferences option is under "Edit" rather than "Tools"
<MrChrisDruif> And I think their aim is on Windows nowadays, so new features are presented on that platform earlier
<a_b0y> Unit193 i am having problems with moodle when i am using firefox on ubuntu, but firefox on windows works fine
<g00denough> what app do i need in 12.04/lxde to get a "runcommand" prompt when pressing alt-f2?
<bioterror> lxpanelctl run
<bioterror> but I prefer "gmrun"
<bioterror> it's not tied to lxpanel
<g00denough> thank you, i will look at it
<Shinka> Just installed Lubuntu 12.04: great job, I like it! One thing though: I'm looking for the xml file to configure the openbox menu (the menu that appears when right-clicking on the desktop).
<bioterror> it's disabled by default and lxde handles the menu
<bioterror> but if you want to use it and configure it, ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<Shinka> Ok good, so I just need to activate it and create this file? Thanks!
<Shinka> bioterror: it works, thanks!
<souliaq> Aspire One 722 with Lubuntu 12.04 no sound!
<bioterror> checked alsamixer yet?
<bioterror> if you have volume icon in the systray, right click it and choose mixer
<souliaq> alsamixer in terminal, show nothing
<bioterror> hmmm
<souliaq> VLC reports no sound
<bioterror> sounds like your soundcard is not recognized
<souliaq> alsamixer in terminal just show S/PDIF alone
<bioterror> google for chipset and try to load correct module
<bioterror> I'm off to grocery store with angry kids :d
<phillw> souliaq: have aread through the stickies at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<phillw> should be faster than hunting it down with google :)
<souliaq> I going to try this: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/202-ubuntu-acer-ao722, it fails I look your link.
<souliaq> if fails
<phillw> if you're on a laptop, it's also worth checking out http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 I've found Acer's to be quite compatible.
<souliaq> Is not compatible!
<souliaq> damn, I must install Lubuntu 11.10
<souliaq> thanks.
<Rullakee1ab> terooooo
<Rullakee1ab> wc
<corvus_> Has anyone else noticed the increased memory usage of Lubuntu 12.04 over 11.10?
<corvus_> Idle in 11.10 for me was usually between 83-86. With 12.04, it sits at around 99-103.
<corvus_> When I close Firefox after having browsed for only a few minutes, the ram usage sits in the 250-260 mb range.
<corvus_> This is with nothing else open.
<corvus_> Anyone else having increased memory issues?
<corvus_> Anyone?
<Gege71> hello
<Gege71> did anyone upgrade to 12.04 ? how does it come the upgrade manager want to add lot of useless package : bluez, evolution, gnome-themes , ....  i don't want them !
<Gege71> I just want my packages updated, not others
<koolbuntu> hi guys
<koolbuntu> anyone in?
<koolbuntu> how do i disable password authentication on startup ?
<koolbuntu> couldn't find the file in /etc/
<koolbuntu> k found it
<koolbuntu> lxdm.conf
<koolbuntu> back
<koolbuntu> i set timeout to 0
<koolbuntu> but nothing happened
<koolbuntu> anyone home ?
<nady> hi
<koolbuntu> hi
<nady> kybord
<nady> layout
<nady> help
<bioterror> all the askers comes and goes
<souliaq> how I can change the default sound device in Lubuntu 11.10?
<bioterror> with .asoundrc
<razvan> is lubuntu faster then xubuntu?
<razvan> it so sluggish
<bioterror> you tell us ;)
<razvan> xubuntu work more faster
<razvan> you cant even have weather aplication :((
<razvan> on lubuntu :(
<razvan> :))
<bioterror> look out from the window
<razvan> hahah
<bioterror> my irc client tells me 12°C, Mostly Cloudy
<bioterror> you can configure conky to tell you weather, for example
<razvan> 1 thing i love on lubuntu: my netbook heats so slow :)..less cpu usage...but on xubuntu i need a cooler pad :))
<bioterror> I'll buy you a beer if you make conky to sniff weather from google.com
<razvan> conky?
<razvan> whats that
<Unit193> bioterror: What if I pull it, but not from google
<Unit193> ?
<bioterror> Unit193, I want it from google
<razvan> google here...google there....why always google
<bioterror> Unit193, I'll transfer you some beer money with paypal
<bioterror> Unit193, like I did with mohi :D
<bioterror> razvan, becouse all the other weather services seems to suck less or more
<razvan> try yahoo weather
<razvan> ?
<bioterror> too many cludges
<Unit193> No, either wunderground or I suppose google
<bioterror> as you wish, but something else than weather.com or any other ;)
<bioterror> which requires some logins and so on
<bioterror> most of the conky's weather scripts sucks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> who use kvirc?
<pcroque> bioterror: here's a simple yahoo weather script for conky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/953041/
<melodie_> hi,
<bioterror> pcroque, nice
<melodie_> I have installed lubuntu to virtualbox and can't find a way to get higher resolution nor find where the driver in use is show : any solution ?
<pcroque> bioterror: It's just a one liner...but it seems to work.
<melodie_> +n
<melodie_> shown
<bioterror> melodie_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Screen_resolution_is_wrong.2C_no_matter_what_I_do
<JohnDoe_71Rus> melodie_: host+f ?
<melodie_> hi bioterror hi JohnDoe_71Rus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> melodie_: hi
<bioterror> if you have 12.04, then lightdm instead of lxdm
<melodie_> JohnDoe_71Rus, I didn't say full screen I sayd resolution setup
<Unit193> Driver in jockey.
<melodie_> my computer has a 1400x1050 screen and the distro offers 1024x768 max, and I don't know what driver is in use either
<melodie_> which could help me find out a solutin
<melodie_> +o
<JohnDoe_71Rus> melodie_: it was fullscreen with natural resolution
<melodie_> ok I try
<melodie_> JohnDoe_71Rus, same, I get full screen with 1024x768 and a nice black rectangle around, as I expected
<JohnDoe_71Rus> strange
<JohnDoe_71Rus> how much video memory?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 32Mb enough
<melodie_> bioterror, lxdm : service unknown
<melodie_> 12 mo
<bioterror> Sat20:47 <bioterror> if you have 12.04, then lightdm instead of lxdm
<melodie_> virtualbox
<melodie_> ah ha
<melodie_> what is lightdm ? where does this component come from ?
<bioterror> it comes from the Internet
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lightdm is new login screen
<melodie_> yes, who develops it ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> people ^)
<melodie_> more it's light better I like it
<bioterror> people from the internet
<melodie_> people or paid devs ?
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/lightdm
<bioterror> I bet LightDM aint light after canonical touched it :D
<bioterror> it should be forked with a name "BloatDM"
<melodie_> launchpad : so it might be canonical itself ? or maybe not...
<melodie_> bioterror, I would not be, could be surprised
<JohnDoe_71Rus> melodie_: what is the maximum resolution for 12Mb and 24bit?
<melodie_> wait wait
<melodie_> the driver is vesa, so it probably can't do better
<bioterror> vesa by default? :D
<gordonjcp> bioterror: it's a good bit lighter on resources than gdm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you install virtualbox plugins?
<gordonjcp> bioterror: rather than calling upon most of the full Gnome set of libraries, it uses webkit
<gordonjcp> seems an "interesting" choice to render a GUI, but there you go...
<bioterror> I would like to see some statistics about lightdm being superior
<gordonjcp> superior to what?
<bioterror> but I have to say, that it gave to Lubuntu multiuser sessions
<bioterror> gordonjcp, compared to GDM ;)
<gordonjcp> it looks nicer
<gordonjcp> who cares how much memory it uses, it's a login screen
<gordonjcp> your computer isn't doing anything else
<bioterror> actually it might be doing something else
<melodie_> JohnDoe_71Rus, what plugins could I install ?
<melodie_> I know only about virtualbox video driver and same for mouse, not plugins
<gordonjcp> bioterror: in which case, it would end up getting swapped out
<JohnDoe_71Rus> melodie_: version virtualbox?
<melodie_> I lool
<melodie_> look
<melodie_> 4.1.12
<JohnDoe_71Rus> melodie_: can't open virtualbox site
<melodie_> same here JohnDoe_71Rus
<melodie_> since several hours
<JohnDoe_71Rus> melodie_: "VirtualBox Extension Pack"
<melodie_> thanks JohnDoe_71Rus
<melodie_> I try
<venik212> how do I get Java to work in Lubuntu 12.04?
<venik212> I installed the various java packages, but no go
<holstein> share what "no go" looks like
<venik212> when I run the test from the java tester, I am told I do not have java
<venik212> also, when running TKchess it tells me I have no java
<venik212> using chromium or firefox
<holstein> venik212: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bioterror> java makes me sad
<bioterror> thank you oracle
<bioterror> I miss you Sun Microsystems
<holstein> yeah...
<venik212> given how pervasive java is, should it work right out of the box with a new OS release?
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> its doesnt come with the OS.. and its not made or maintained by any OS really
<holstein> maybe if there were a java OS
<venik212> ok
<bioterror> the license is made that it can only be installed by leeching from Oracle's website
<bioterror> if you mean propietary java
<melodie_> the package I needed is virtualbox-guest-x11
<melodie_> now I can get 1440x1050 and this could get even higher if needed !
<melodie_> and the driver used is "vbox"
<bioterror> you got another driver than vesa?
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> sounds better to me
<melodie_> yes, that's perfect !
<pcroque> melodie_: how do you change the driver? I'm trying to do the same thing.
<pcroque> I already installed virtualbox-guest-x11.
<melodie_> if you have xorg.conf remove it
<melodie_> go to a tty login, become root or use sudo, restart lightdm
<melodie_> then go back to X session, and in the menu there is a gui configuration tool for the size of the screen
<melodie_> menu Preferences
<pcroque> Hmmm...I don't seem to have an xorg.conf
<pcroque> No big deal...it's just for testing 12.04 before installing, so the resolution isn't very important.
<aazcod1999> Hello?
<holstein> !ask | aazcod1999
<ubottu> aazcod1999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aazcod1999> Well, i just got lubuntu because i tried to mess with things on my windows i didnt know how to fix XD , but anyways i really want to play minecraft but everytime i load it , it seems to load each screen SUPER slow and when it gets to the main menu the screen stops (minecraft only) and then like 60 seconds later it updates and the freezes again. what do i do D: and i also have iced tea plugin java 6 & 7 sun's java BTW
<holstein> aazcod1999: might want to look at the graphics driver
<holstein> try a different one
<aazcod1999> how do i change it?
<holstein> aazcod1999: depends on what you have and what driver you are using
<holstein> aazcod1999: i would have realistic expectations for your hardware too
<holstein> i would not expect better performance from linux that windows (graphics wise)
<aazcod1999> well i have a nvidia card and im running the newest driver
<holstein> aazcod1999: the newest proprietary driver?
<holstein> from the repos? or nvidia?
<phillw> nvidia are well known not to 'like' linux.
<holstein> im not saying this is the issue anyways... its just an avenue to explore while troubleshooting
<aazcod1999> how can i change the dirvier?
<aazcod1999> driver**
<holstein> aazcod1999: depends on which one you have
<holstein> aazcod1999: do you have the newest from nvidia? or the newest from the ubuntu repos?
<aazcod1999> nvidia
<holstein> do you have the proprietary one?
<holstein> aazcod1999: right.. which one?
<aazcod1999> *looking
<holstein> let me get you a wiki page...
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<aazcod1999> idk i got it from additional drivers
<aazcod1999> i tried it when the one with the green light(by default) didnt work?
<holstein> also, try referencing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<holstein> sorry.. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<holstein> aazcod1999: i would say this is not going to help much though
<aazcod1999> holstein what do you mean?
<holstein> aazcod1999: i mean, its probably not going to help
<holstein> i dont think its the driver
<aazcod1999> what is it then?
<aazcod1999> sorry, what do you think it is
<holstein> aazcod1999: not sure
<holstein> could be the hardware is just too low powered
<holstein> could the the driver support for that device just isnt there
<aazcod1999> this all ran on my windows and ubuntu
<aazcod1999> just not lubuntu
<holstein> aazcod1999: ubuntu = lubuntu
<holstein> you are running ubuntu right now
<aazcod1999> i know
<holstein> maybe just a differnt version
<holstein> that would be relavant.. a different kernel
<holstein> you cant compare the windows installation since the driver support is different
<holstein> aazcod1999: if that was ubuntu 11.10, and lubuntu 12.04 is not working, you might consider lubuntu 11.10
<aazcod1999> and a lighter, but anyways my internet browser,Chromium just lagged and did it to its like the screen starts to load but loads slowly and the image like loads but its scrooling own loading so; the loading starts from the top
<holstein> yup
<aazcod1999> and how can i download lubuntu 11.10 and put it on my usb from lubuntu ????? because i dont have acses to any other computers and im a linux noob XD
<holstein> you can download it and use unetbootin, or whatever tool you choose
<holstein> or use the installation media you used before to install ubuntu and switch it to lubuntu
<aazcod1999> i was asking what tool i should use, so just use unetbootin
<aazcod1999> and i deleted that a long time ago
<holstein> aazcod1999: thats the one i just suggested above
<holstein> there are others
<Gege71> hello, did anyone upgrade to 12.04 ? how does it come the upgrade manager want to add lot of useless package : bluez, evolution, gnome-themes , ....  i don't want them !
<holstein> Gege71: useless is a matter of opinion... you are asking to be upgraded to 12.04, which has a default set of packages which can be removed later
<Gege71> holstein: ok, but why install some package if I want to remove them just after ? do you know how to avoid installation of those unwanted package
<aazcod1999> how do i download the mtools package for lubuntu inetbootin said i need mtools and 7zip
<KM0201> inetbootin?
<KM0201> or unetbootin?
<aazcod1999> unetbootin sorry
<holstein> Gege71: there has to be a "default"
<holstein> your default might disclude some packages i want
<holstein> aazcod1999: i would just install unetbootin from the repos... sudo apt-get install unetbootin or search in the pacakge manager of your choice
<aazcod1999> i already got unetbootin :D im installing lubuntu desktop iso on my usb now :D thanks
<Onionnion> I have been at trying to get this done for well over 3 hours now..nVidia drivers.
<Onionnion> I have nouveau blacklisted but it still says it's tehre
<Onionnion> there*
<aazcod1999> well one thing you should know its sorta a law of physics... if something is relavent and THERE it simply cannot NOT be there maybe you need to uninstall it?
<Onionnion> excuse me, I'm pretty frustrated as this is an issue that keep hitting me everytime I install a different distro or anything
<aazcod1999> Well i dont exactly know your problem and i dont know if i can help but usually google helps unless you have a problem like i had and it could be 1000's of things
<Onionnion> I think I got help in ##linux
<Dorito2> hi
<Dorito2> where can i download lubuntu ?
<Rullakeebab> http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu
<THEJUICEBOX> Dorito2: well lubuntu is hard to find to download but you can go to cnet.com or ubuntu.com and look there
<aazcod1999> no juicebox
<THEJUICEBOX> huh
<aazcod1999> its quite easy. i just googled, " lubuntu" and it takes you to the lubuntu-ubuntu extenison and there is a downloads page there :D
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<Unit193> Easy.
<THEJUICEBOX> what you did, did it take you to the lubuntu page?
<THEJUICEBOX> well i had to download PenDrive and boot it from mu USB
<Dorito2> do u have orange juice in your box please ?
<THEJUICEBOX> no it's apple favor
<THEJUICEBOX> what is the best browser to use
<Unit193> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Rullakeebab> dunno but i like chrome
<THEJUICEBOX> ok name some of the best
<Rullakeebab> :D
<THEJUICEBOX> :(
<THEJUICEBOX> how do i get the right format for Opera browser, and who know about Maxthox browser?
<melodie_> hi, in Lubuntu, there is a bug with UCK
<THEJUICEBOX> UCK???
<melodie_> when starting it from the menus the lxterminal starts, but no prompt, no message all empty
<melodie_> yes that's wht I said
<melodie_> look with "apt-cache show uck"
<melodie_> then if I start it from another console with the exact command found in it's desktop file, "uck-gui --wait-before-exit" it works, and I get the first menu displayed in lxterminal
<melodie_> where should I say about it ?
<melodie_> is there a dev chan ?
<Unit193> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<m4t> hey, is this a problem?: (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:3241): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<m4t> without installing gnome-session
<m4t> also, is there a way to get mounted drives to show up on the desktop?
<kanliot> m4t you can get mounted drives to show up
<kanliot> but not automatically i beleive
<kanliot> so it not useful at all if i understand correctly
<kanliot> actucaly m4t i also get that gdbus.error:
<kanliot> its annoying as hell
<kanliot> i would love to fix it
<melodie_> good night
#lubuntu 2012-04-29
<m4t> kanliot thanks
<corvus> Has anyone noticed a fairly significant increase in memory usage in Lubuntu 12.04 over 11.10?
<KM0201> nope
<Unit193> We'll find out in a couple hours.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i'm actually trying Ubuntu
<corvus> In 11.10, I'd idle between 83-86. In 12.04, it runs about 98-102 or so.
<KM0201> Unity has definitely improved (i still dont like it compared to lxde, but it's definitely gotten better)
<Unit193> I hear Unity is much better than it was, ut that's not support. :P
<corvus> Not that it's sluggish or anything, I'm just trying to figure out what, exactly, is causing the increase.
<corvus> After a browsing session with Chromium, it tends to hold onto quite a bit of ram even after closing the browser.
<kanliot> i was wondering how much lightdm uses
<aazcod19999> My turtle beach p11 headset wont "connecT" to lubuntu, i need them for skype i can hear people just cant talk back to people.
<aazcod19999> also, nothing is wrong with the headset before you ask :)
<kanliot> usb headset?
<MrChrisDruif> Does the audio not work or the microphone?
<aazcod19999> microphone
<kanliot> have you tried alsamixer?
<aazcod19999> kanliot its a usb headset yes and idk ill google that
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't the mic muted by default? It is by Ubuntu
<kanliot> I really don't know how to get usb mics working
<aazcod19999> how do i unmute the mic?
<kanliot> one way is to instll pauvcontrol
<kanliot> man i donno
<aazcod19999> how do i get pauvcontrol on liux?
<aazcod19999> linux**
<kanliot> open synaptic and install it
<aazcod19999> kk
<gnuvince> How can I change the default X login manager?
<Unit193> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm/lightdm or whatever you're using.
<gnuvince> thanks
<aazcod19999> how do i unmute the mic ???
<aazcod19999> noone has helped yet D:
<KM0201> is it muted, or is it not working?
<aazcod19999> muted, ubuntu mutes all mics by default
<KM0201> hmm,never has for me
<KM0201> Unit193: u around?
<Unit193> KM0201: Nope.
<KM0201> was that sarcasm... or are yo ureally not available?.. lol
<Unit193> Sarcasm, what's up, doc?
<KM0201> question
<KM0201> just helped a friend install lubuntu
<KM0201> install went fine (from an alt cd)
<KM0201> it boots, then stops on a message about broadcom wireless, and gives a link to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirnware
<KM0201> which i don't understand.
<Unit193> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KM0201> Unit193: thats the thing, we're not tryng to get the wireless working
<KM0201> it's preventing the machine from booting to a GUI
<KM0201> i've set up b43's before.. but never had this happen
<KM0201> its' a 4318
<Unit193> Well, more what the message says, and if you can switch to a TTY?
<aazcod19999> how do i turn off auto scrolling/
<aazcod19999> so everytime i hit space on xat i dont go all the way down the page typeing 5 words...
<KM0201> he'll have to manually type it, hang on
<Unit193> Yeah, that's alwasy fun.
<KM0201> Unit193: i just don't understand why that would keep a machine from booting to the GUI, thats all.
<Unit193> Well, it having to do with drivers... But if it's not on there.
<KM0201> you woul dthink it would just boot, and the wireless not would not work
<KM0201> is there a way we can blacklist the device, from the grub line?
<KM0201> hmm, well apparently its freezing up, and is not allowed him to switch to a tty
<KM0201> Unit193: any idead?... can we blacklist b43 from grub entry?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options or http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<Unit193> But I'll not be of much use with this.
<KM0201> hmm
<aazcod19999> what are some good screen recorders? i used fraps on windows but linux doesnt have fraps D:
<Unit193> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<AquaGirlLove> Hi.
<AquaGirlLove> I recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04.
<AquaGirlLove> When I started up Lubuntu, I noticed my login screen changed.  Is there any way to get it back.  I had used to lxde-config to customize it before.
<KM0201> hmm, i have no idea on that
<KM0201> i like the new login screen much better
<AquaGirlLove> I prefer the old login screen.
<AquaGirlLove> I read that Ubuntu is using LightDM as the login screen for 12.04.
<axisys> I still hear sound after plugging in the headset .. so sound is coming from two places.. what gives?
<axisys> it is 10.10
<axisys> in alsamixer headphone jack sense shows off.. how do I enable it?
<axisys> i guess hit `m' enabled it.. thanks
<m4t> AquaGirlLove : apt-get install lightdm
<m4t> and update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<AquaGirlLove> Back
<AquaGirlLove> I have lightdm.
<AquaGirlLove> m4t: I have lightdm.
<m4t> i mean
<m4t> apt-get install lxdm
<m4t> but
<m4t> and update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<m4t> select it there
<AquaGirlLove> sudo apt-get install lxdm && update-alternatives --config x-session-manager  ?
<m4t> er
<m4t> its not x-session-manager
<AquaGirlLove> Which one is it?
<m4t> i cant find itim not sure
<AquaGirlLove> It looks like i Have lxdm
<m4t> try dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<AquaGirlLove> If I viewed an earlier version of Lubuntu, where would I look?
<AquaGirlLove> This computer is the only one that has been updated.
<AquaGirlLove> I have another on the previous version.
<AquaGirlLove> Put it this way, 12.04 is not reading... /etc/lxdm/default.conf file.
<m4t> here
<m4t> you can do dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<m4t> or
<m4t> echo `which lxdm` > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<AquaGirlLove> Reading the file, it states.... /usr/sbin/lightdm
<m4t> ...
<AquaGirlLove> default-display-manage.dpkg-tmp reads... /usr/sbin/lxdm
<Onionnion> is there a way to change which directory is shown on the desktop?
<AquaGirlLove> Hi again.
<KM0201> o/
<AquaGirlLove> Is there away for me to get rid of LightDM and get back to LXDE for both login and desktop environment?
<KM0201> i have no idea on that one
<KM0201> i like lightdm
<AquaGirlLove> I really dislike having a list for available users on the login screen.
<Unit193> You can always use slim or lxdm.
<AquaGirlLove> I would like to use lxdm
<AquaGirlLove> I have no idea how to get it to be default.
<Unit193> AquaGirlLove: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<AquaGirlLove> Did that.
<AquaGirlLove> Anything else?
<AquaGirlLove> Or do I reboot?
<Unit193> May rather need  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm -f dialog
<Unit193> Then reboot.
<AquaGirlLove> Will do.  Thank you. :)
<pibarnas> hello folks.
<AquaGirlLove> rebooting...
<uBUxUBu> i installed lubuntu12.04 but the updates just stop
<AquaGirlLove> It worked! Thank you! :D
<uBUxUBu> "applying changes" just stopped and before that it said the language wasnt completely installed so i did  that and rebooted...now this?
<Unit193> AquaGirlLove: Great!
<AquaGirlLove> Now, I need to learn to customize the look. :)
<uBUxUBu> should i just turn off the power?
<Unit193> Good luck with LXDM, that's much harder.
<Unit193> uBUxUBu: Not recommended.
<uBUxUBu> have no choice
<AquaGirlLove> Thank you. :)
<AquaGirlLove> Bye. :)
<uBUxUBu> it did this when i left for work and 8 hours later no change
<uBUxUBu> oh well
<uBUxUBu> i can tell its not going to work right
<Onionnion> how do I stop X in 12.04?
<Onionnion> service lxdm stop seems to not work anymore
<bioterror> lightdm
<Onionnion> not sure what it was changed to
<Onionnion> ah thanks
<CellTech> Lubuntu  12 rocks. Need GStreamer Mpeg-1. How do I get?
<KM0201> install lubuntu-restricted-extras lubuntu-restricted-addons
<CellTech> through terminal?
<CellTech> sudo apt-get lubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<KM0201> if you want, thats fine
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras lubuntu-restricted-addons
<CellTech> I LOVE this lubuntu version
<pibarnas> very good indeed.
<CellTech> Simpler than ever so far I've seen
<CellTech> I'm loving it
<axisys> how do I enable automatic login.. no login prompt.. for laptop
<bioterror> good question
<pibarnas> axisys: on the install there's an option.
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11104521&postcount=2
<bioterror> tere you axisys ^
<Unit193> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Enabling_Autologin
<bioterror> there
<pibarnas> in cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pibarnas> there's one also.
<axisys> pibarnas: i "upgraded" from ubuntu 10.10 to lubuntu 10.10
<bioterror> 10.10
<bioterror> gee ;)
<pibarnas> I came from mint. newer kernel. ;)
<axisys> bioterror: old laptop
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon_in_LXDM_in_Lubuntu_11.10
<axisys> pibarnas: my laptop is 12.04 64bit .. but this other laptop is pretty old
<axisys> bioterror: thanks a lot
<rawfodog> did flash break on chromium for 12.04 ?
<bioterror> rawfodog, at some point yes
<rawfodog> So its not just me then
<rawfodog> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EkURdh1TB8
<rawfodog> Does that load for you ?
<rawfodog> Its richard stallman talking about cispa
<gnuvince> anyone having problems with the arrow keys in 12.04?  Specifically, holding the down or left arrow keys just "blocks" (cursor doesn't keep moving), but that doesn't happen with the up and right keys.
<bioterror> gnuvince, never noticed that
<bioterror> sounds like physical problem
<gnuvince> bioterror: didn't have it earlier today
<gnuvince> I'll try rebooting later.
<CellTech> ok. So that update didn't work. My rhythmbox isn't loading music. Keeps saying it needs those codecs
<bioterror> install gstream-ugly and all the others then
<bioterror> gstreamer
<bioterror> hard to say which contains what
<CellTech> It says I just need the mpeg-1 codec
<bioterror> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/plugins.html
<CellTech> Thank you
<CellTech> It's the mpeg-1 layer 3 decoder
<bioterror> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-plugins-good.html should do it
<bioterror> if I got it right
<CellTech> Anyway to get the whole package through terminal?
<CellTech> Hmm. it's in synaptic
<KM0201> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2bniFJigI0
<KM0201> sorry
<KM0201> wrong channel
<rawfodog> gnuvince, youknowmyspacebardoesntwork   LOL  my spacebar ishaving issues
<rawfodog> not hardware related, its like a lag or something
<LubuntuPowered> KM0201:  lol @ link
<KM0201> LubuntuPowered: wrong channel, but it was pretty funny i thought
<ububuntu> hi ! i have 2 problems with fresh installed lubuntu on aspire s3 laptop ? 1. ath9k still slow after "option ath9k nohwcrypt=1 in ath9k.conf" and its freeze after 30 or so minutes ?
<ububuntu> freeze system nothing work !?
<poorman> hello..
<poorman> can lubuntu run chrome and skype on 512 mb ram?
<poorman> ??
<ububuntu> every one are sleep here ! ;)
<poorman> yeah
<eagle> ..the update information is outdated (32 days), anyone knows why this happens and how to fix it?
<dove_g> hello ppl
<dove_g> is it possible to install lubuntu over ubuntu sda1 partition leaving sda6 home partition unchanged
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> just don't format /dev/sda6
<dove_g> I would like to boot into lubuntu live cd, and change my username directory to myname_bkp
<dove_g> ok i will try, anyway i make backup
<razvan986> hy there
<razvan986> anyone can help me
<razvan986> with radio tray
<razvan986> ?
<nothingspecial> what is the problem
<razvan986> im getting an error message
<nothingspecial> which is?
<razvan986> cant tell why
<razvan986> and popup starts to send the error
<razvan986> some eror report
<nothingspecial> have you installed the codecs required to play the radiostream
<razvan986> in doesnt shows the song title in the notification area
<razvan986> layesterday  when the song changed...imediately shows me what next song is
<razvan986> now it doesnt show me anymore
<razvan986> what codecz
<razvan986> ?
<nothingspecial> well if the stream plays you obviously have
<razvan986> yeap very strange
<razvan986> in the notification area..is shows UNKNOWN
<nothingspecial> I have just tried and there does seem to be a problem with notifications
<nothingspecial> I do not know the answer however
<razvan986> the error is on the executable path  usr/bin/radio tray
<razvan986> i shows me that error every time i change channel
<nothingspecial> Try clearing your notifications
<razvan986> how
<razvan986> ?
<nothingspecial> click on the envelope thing and click clear all notifications
<nothingspecial> top right
<razvan986> radio tray crashed with gError in notify: GD bus.error:org.freedesktop.D.bus.error.ServiceUnknown. The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any service files
<razvan986> that the eror
<nothingspecial> Clearing the notifications worked for me
<razvan986> dont know how
<nothingspecial> are you running 12.04?
<razvan986> yes
<nothingspecial> do you have an envelope on the right hand side of your panel
<razvan986> what an envelope
<razvan986> :(
<nothingspecial> Do you have libnotify-bin installed
<razvan986> ok let me check
<razvan986> 1 second
<razvan986> nope
<razvan986> im installing now
<razvan986> damn
<razvan986> you are right
<razvan986> now the song title shows in the notification area
<nothingspecial> :)
<razvan986> may god bless you
<razvan986> it was so annoying
<razvan986> :))
<razvan986> ive removed conky from sysstem last day....sudo apt get remove conky
<razvan986> maybe this was the problem
<nothingspecial> not sure what caused it razvan986
<razvan986> hy there
<razvan986> anyone had his lubuntu software crashed?
<razvan986> lubuntu software center
<Guest69079> Hi all. Does anybody have problems with their printers in 12.04? My HP LaserJet printer is not recognized when plugged in. I got hplip installed. Used to work fine in 11.10. Any ideas?
<razvan986> any ideas why LUbuntu software center keeps crashing?
<KM0201> i think Ubuntu is finally getting it together with Unity... it's not bad in 12.04 ( i still like lxde better, but I can see why Unity appeals to newbs)
<ilija> hello everybody i need help wit xcompmgr in my lubuntu 11.10
<ilija> i doesnot work properly
<KM0201> xcompmgr?
<KM0201> what is that
<ilija> i guess it calls x composite manager
<ilija> it tade in/out windows and manus
<ilija> menus*
<ilija> can anybody help me please
<KM0201> i wish i could.. i have no idea what you're talking about really..
<KM0201> Unit193: may know when he's around or maybe bioterror
<ilija> ok thanks anyway
<aJacom> I'm having no audio in LXDE after installing Lubuntu 12.04. I followed the audio troubleshooting guide in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems. Also, alsamixer shows everything enabled, and I have posted a thread here: http://goo.gl/dlGgR. Here is a pastebin of "lshw -c sound":  http://pastebin.com/1EBKHDsm. Help please
<smile> hoi :p
<toscho> hi
<toscho> i wanted to dist-upgrade, but my internet connection broke down so I killed it by ctrl-c
<toscho> now my system thinks, it's a precise pangolin and doesn't want to upgrade any further
<Snii> Hi, for ubuntu I can get a small netboot image for boot/installation over pxe. Is the same available for lubuntu?
<toscho> how can I set that back and restart the dist-upgrade
<bioterror> toscho, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<razvan986> hy there
<razvan986> radio tray crashed with gError in notify: GD bus.error:org.freedesktop.D.bus.error.ServiceUnknown. The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any service files
<razvan986> what the hell is this
<razvan986> every time song changes,,,,error report comes on
<bioterror> not-so-good software
<smile> bye :)
<qwertymn> hi, i messed up something upgrading to lubuntu 12.04;can anyone tell me how to restore default settings?
<bioterror> restore what to defaults?
<qwertymn> i can'tlogin anymore in gui mode; it says gnome-fallback failed or something the like
<bioterror> what lubuntu has to do with gnome-fallback?
<ilija> hy how to disable screensaver when i watch movie in VLC or on youtube
<bioterror> from screensaver settings
<ilija> there is no options about this stuff
<dove_g> hello
<bioterror> evening
<dove_g> on lubuntu 12.04 I have changed theme to Onyx, but drop down menus aren't black, but grey
<dove_g> anyone can check that for me? tnx
<XeroXConTrol> Bonsoir
<spriizha> I just installed lubuntu from win desktop, rebooted all setup was fine, but after installing updates and rebooting it frozes up loading pcmia_socket
<spriizha> any ideas?
#lubuntu 2013-04-22
<n-iCe> hi
<zoogoo> hello
<darace> hi
<darace> anyone have luck getting mupen64 to work in gui?
<n-iCe> hi
<cerebrate> hello
<pmatulis> hello
<n-iCe> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, everyone; welcome to Lubuntu support!
<zleap> ty
<zleap> 3 days to go
<zleap> sorry i mean 2
<zleap> i think
<n-iCe> 3
<n-iCe> for 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> 3 what?
<n-iCe> days
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep! Are you ready for it?
<n-iCe> I take like a month to upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> A month is fine, of course. After 13.04, 3 months is all the time you get.
<n-iCe> 3 months?
<n-iCe> releases come every 6 months
<n-iCe> usually
<n-iCe>  how do I install java?
<n-iCe> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
#lubuntu 2013-04-23
<Unit193> Use some sort of canuseeme port check, check your router setup?
<dfx> Unit193: im sorry but i did not get it you mean those sites that tells you if this port its open or no ?? btw if i use my wifi i can ssh but not with 3g and keepin in mind my machine its on that wifi
<dfx> Unit193: on this site http://www.canyouseeme.org/ he does not see me :S
<jay> i have disk encryption enabled and all i get is a blackscreen on boot, i seen a gui only once to enter the password, any way to fix?
<phillw> jay: do have the 'pass-phrase; written down?
<jay> i know the passphrase yes
<jay> i can boot into lubuntu just fine with the black screen, im just confused as to why i only seen a lubuntu gui for it once
<phillw> Can you explain the problem? Can you log onto lubuntu, or is there a further problem?
<jay> okay well i seen a gui to enter my disk encryption passphrase only on my first boot after install, after then its just a black screen. i can enter my passphrase at the black screen(no text input or anything) and it continues to boot as intended. Im just trying to get the gui back is all
<jay> and my mouse and keyboard dont respond(i have a laptop) and i have to force shutdown and boot up like 2 or 3 times to fix that issue. thats the other problem. you can take a whack at either if you wanna help. Thanks in advance
<jay> NOTED ive had these problems on ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, and linux mint, but i am favoring lubuntu and using lubuntu now :)
<Unit193> What version?  I'd think it could be plymouth or whatever is the crypt program.
<jay> 12.10
<jay> ive went back and forth between 12.04 and 12.10 on the distros ive listed above, but i am sticking to 12.10 for now, unless i should do otherwise?
<jay> and i do not have a UEFI bios if that makes a difference? i have a Toshiba Satellite laptop
<Unit193> So https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/+bug/1060123 but for Lubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060123 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Plymouth theme does not show password prompt" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Unit193> (It would indicate that one of the plymouth-theme-lubuntu* packages needs fixed.)
<jay> sry im a noob at linux :( how can i fix it, im willing to try the fix. i have nothing on my hdd at the moment. so nothing a reinstall cant fix if things go south lol
<Unit193> phillw: You know if anyone has done encrypted tests for Raring?
<n-iCe> hi phillw
<n-iCe> phillw: you use plain lubuntu desktop?
<phillw> n-iCe: w
<n-iCe> w?
<phillw> n-iCe: can you explain what you mean by plain lubuntu desktop
<n-iCe> default's desktop
<jay> i read somewhere that restarting dbus may fix my mouse and keyboard issues?
<jay> they usually do not work on cold boot unless i force reboot a few times
<phillw> n-iCe: I use the default lubuntu,... then I add stuff,
<Unit193> jay: USB or PS/2?
<jay> laptop, built in
<Unit193> Right, right.  My bad.  I personally don't know on that one, had issues with that and PS/2 mice and reloading the kernel module would help.
<jay> i made a post on ubuntu forums for my issues and one gentleman pointed me to a page where it stated to add a line to /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<jay> here http://lxlinux.com/#18
<jay> but there is no LXDE folder where it states, so i used the Lubuntu directory in place of it, i have yet to see if it fixed the issue as i just added the like
<jay> line*
<n-iCe> is this link workinf for you guys? http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35272968/Blog/xcompmgr.desktop
<jay> no
<jay> the site itself is down
<jay> would trying to reinstall plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo and text in synaptic possibly fix the issue Unit193?
<Unit193> Can't say for sure, but don't see why.  Worth trying I suppose.  You tried text booting?
<jay> dont know how unless its in the grub recovery. never even tried though
<jay> im new to linux, im trying to learn the ropes. id rather be guided until im comfy with the OS rather than taking a whack at things all willy nilly
<Unit193> The general recommendation on encryption are only use it if you need to, otherwise it can cause issues (as seen here for example.)
<jay> encryption in general? or is home folder encryption fine?
<jay> id fond of encryption but agreed, i do not NEED it
<jay> im*
<Unit193> Well, the full disk encryption that is.  I use TrueCrypt without problems, except if I forget a password for an older cryptainer... >_>
<jay> full disk encrypt with truecrypt or just file containers?
<Unit193> I've just used files, not really needed full disk.
<Unit193> Though, sadly it isn't in the main Ubuntu repos, so I've had to build the package myself.
<jay> sounds good. ill restart to see if the reinstall helped. thanks for the help
<Guest61038> arse
<Guest61038> while i wait for nickserv
<Guest61038> Flash is not working properly in chromium
<Guest61038> i have restricted-extra installed
<Guest61038> when flash content loads, its not renderd properly
<Guest2610> I just installed Lubuntu 12.04 on an old laptop- Toshiba Satellite A105, I think.  I can't seem to adjust the display brightness, no matter what I do.  Any advice?
<lubuntu__> need help fixing fstab, im running lubuntu live cd right now, where do i start? thanks
<pegmanm> I am about to deploy 32 servers and am having trouble with how udev is numbering the interfaces. On most machines this appears to be pretty random. IE there is a 4 port broadcom and a dual Intel nic in the host. But numbers goes 0 -2 broadcom 3 intel 4 braodcom and 5 intel. Is ther any easy way to force numbering by card at least.
<pegmanm> iIndividual udev rules will not work here I have an image and no idea what the mac's will be before deployment. I would just like to have the Intels counted befrore the broadcoms etc
<holstein> lubuntu__: i would start with a default version, and add what you need
<holstein> lubuntu__: put a default fstab in place, test boot.. edit.. test boot.. etc
<lubuntu__> i dont know how lol im new to linux, trying to learn the ropes
<holstein> pegmanm: since that question is not lubuntu specific, i would try in #ubuntu or the server channel (or mailing lists)
<wxl> lubuntu__: what are you trying to accomplish?
<lubuntu__> remove a line from fstab on my hdd, currently running on live cd
<holstein> lubuntu__: why?
<wxl> what line?
<holstein> lubuntu__: the quetsion is, what are you trying to accomplish, overall
<holstein> lubuntu__: if you want to remove a line, navigate to it from the live CD and remove it
<lubuntu__> i added a line in fstab to make tmp noexec
<lubuntu__> and now i cant boot
<wxl> why did you do that?
<holstein> lubuntu__: i would undo that change, and test boot...
<lubuntu__> idk where to start
<holstein> lubuntu__: ?
<wxl> the live cd, from my memory, should mount your drives.
<holstein> lubuntu__: you start the same as you did before
<holstein> lubuntu__: you navigate to the same file, and edit it
<wxl> the same way
<wxl> !
<lubuntu__> ok so how do i get read write access on my hdd from live cd?
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> though, you shouldnt have to
<wxl> uh
<holstein> OR< you can use an editor as root, as you did when you edited if before
<wxl> chown?
<wxl> i wouldn't recommend that
<lubuntu__> ok thanks lemme try it out
<holstein> sudo gedit /path/to/file for example
<lubuntu__> thats what i did holstein, wouldnt let me save
<wxl> ↑ now THAT makes sense
<holstein> lubuntu__: i would try again
<wxl> yeah live should mount drives rw
<holstein> gksudo gedit or sudo nano... whatever you feel comfortable with
<wxl> or sudo vi
<holstein> as root with the editor of your choice :)
<wxl> also you CAN get readwrite with mount -o rw,remount /path/to/drive
<wxl> e.g. /dev/hda1 for example
<lubuntu__> how do i list drives in term? :/
<wxl> you can see all mounted drives with mount
<wxl> you can see all drives with sudo fdisk -l
<wxl> well, all mounts
<wxl> sorry, partitions, last correction :)
<holstein> lubuntu__: open a terminal
<holstein> sudo nano /path/to/file
<holstein> lubuntu__: use tab to auto-complete the path
<holstein> unless you have a good backup, then you can just cp the backup over the current
<wxl> well we know the file: /etc/fstab
<holstein> probably has a mount path
<wxl> well yeah
<lubuntu__> worked, drive was in /media
<wxl> usually are
<lubuntu__> it was unlisted in mount and fdisk
<lubuntu__> idk why but i just couldnt get it last night, i felt i was doing it the same way. Fresh start in the morn helped, thanks guys!
<lubuntu__> since its a little more active here now, is there a fix for my laptop mouse and keyboard not responding on boot unless i force reboot a few times?
<wxl> probably buy new hardware
<wxl> that certainly doesn't seem like any sort of a typical issue
<lubuntu__> yeah toshiba sucks anyway thanks guys!
<purplefool> hey all, having a problem with libreoffice calc.  this is not the right place for this question, but i cannot find the right place.  can someone point me in the right direction?  thx all
<wxl> purplefool: #libreoffice ?
<purplefool> tried that but i was alone there...
<wxl> purplefool: you're doing it wrong. i just went there and -!- Irssi: #libreoffice: Total of 121 nicks
<wxl> 120 other people != alone
<purplefool> hmmm...guess i don't know chat so well.  what do i type in to get there?
<wxl> ok so you're using xchat
<wxl> which i don't know a hoot about :)
<wxl> are you on multiple networks, or just freenode? if you don't know that, is this the only irc channel you're on?
<purplefool> i am on freenode and #lubuntu is only channel i am on
<wxl> then /join #libreoffice should get you there
<wxl> don't forget the #
<purplefool> ok, will give it a try
<purplefool> thx man, got it...is learnin!
<phillw> wxl: as you are hopefully aware, the last spins of 13.04 have landed. As ever, the release team do NOT like doing this so late, but the bug was a show-stopper across the entire family. So, once more... up to the breach :D
<phillw> and speaking of libeoffice, there is a major bug!
<wxl> phillw: been busy at work and home so haven't been testing :( what's the bug?
<phillw> keyboard shortcuts are no longer working.... provoked a 'WTF' from a still poorly balloons (Nicholas, head of all our QA teams).
<wxl> hahaha
<wxl> like any of them at all?! :O
<phillw> that is libreoffice bug. the one that would cripple the rest of is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [Critical,Fix released]
<wxl> oh well nevermind libreoffice :)
<phillw> soz, too many open tabs!
<wxl> so this shouldn't affect alternate, no?
<phillw> I am now starting to understand Julien's cunning plan of adding me to him as a release manager for lubuntu.... It's the usual 'fun' but with added responsibility
<phillw> wxl: it would, the alternates get re-spun real quick :D
<phillw> they were there within 20 mins of the 'respin the world' being issued.
<wxl> well ubiquity != debian-installer is what i mea
<wxl> mean
<phillw> no, it is a partitioner issue
<wxl> oh yikes
<phillw> and, as colin said.. it would affect alternate and server.
<phillw> dinner is server... talk later.
<wxl> ta
<Hiig> anyone know how to get file sharing to work between lubuntu and windows 7?
<phillw> Hiig: !samba
<phillw> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Hiig> i have samba installed on lubuntu. downloaded it on windows as well, but i dont know how to open it up
<Hiig> there is no exe in the installation folder
<phillw> for lubuntu?
<phillw> there are no .exe's
<Hiig> for windows
<Hiig> its already installed on lubuntu
<phillw> to install samba on windows, you would need to read up on the tutorials for windows
<Hiig> where?
<phillw> Hiig: I cannot comment, as I do not use it.. but a quick look gave me http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/configure-samba-sharing-between-ubuntu.html
<Hiig> problem, is i cannot access via ip either
<Hiig> ahh fuck it. ill set up a web server on my windows computer
<Hiig> who knew transfering one stupid file would be so damn hard
<phillw> Hiig: I've skim read the article and with the instructions and plenty of screen shots, you should be okay :)
<Hiig> like i said, i cannot access via the IP
<Hiig> something must be wrong on the windows end
<phillw> that article does also cover how to set up windows, which is what I needed to see to ask you to look at it.
<Hiig> file sharing wont turn on, amongst other things. windows is just messed up
<Hiig> i thought it was going to be a straightforward process
<phillw> Hiig: as it appears to an issue at the windows end? I cannot help. SAMBA is not my strong area, and I've never used it on a windows install. Sorry :(
<Hiig> ahh no worries. im looking into web servers instead
<cerebrate> i wanna run fallout tactics on my laptop ;s;
<phillw> Hiig: you may ask on #ubuntu-server someone there may be familiar with using it.
<cerebrate> uh :x i think it runs winee 1.5 on lubuntu :I
<Hiig> cheers
<cerebrate> o/ :D
<KneferilisHome> hello
<KneferilisHome> I installed lumuntu in virtual box and it finished installation and now it is trying to shut down, but it is taking it too long
<KneferilisHome> any ideas?
<jjpintor> force it
<KneferilisHome> jjpintor: what if that ruins it?
<KneferilisHome> it just finished installation and it wants to reboot
<KneferilisHome> is this normal behaviour?
<KneferilisHome> it takes long to reboot?
<KneferilisHome> after it installs?
<wxl> KneferilisHome: has it rebooted yet?
<wxl> …or is it still trying to shut down?
<KneferilisHome> wxl: it is still trying to shut down
<wxl> KneferilisHome: then remove the (virtual) cd (the iso file) and hit enter and see what happens.
<wxl> KneferilisHome: if nothing there, just pull the plug on the vm and boot it up. it'll work.
<jjpintor> as wxl said. do it
<KneferilisHome> wxl: no cd, ok thanks
<KneferilisHome> I will do it now
<wxl> KneferilisHome: well whatever you used to install it
<wxl> eject it
<wxl> you don't want the restart to cause it to boot to that again
<wxl> typically the install process ends in a restart. before it restart it says to eject installation media and hit enter. and THEN it restarts.
<jjpintor> do you know how to automate workspace switching?
<wxl> so that a particular program opens on a particular workspace?
<KneferilisHome> jjpintor: no, I don't
<KneferilisHome> so, it worked and it booted
<KneferilisHome> why powering it off, didn't ruin the installation?
<KneferilisHome> thanks for the tip for the automation
<wxl> KneferilisHome: cuz the install's already done
<wxl> restarts don't have a lot of value in linux XD (( except for kernel updates ))
<KneferilisHome> XD?
<wxl> um
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoticon
<wxl> better yet: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emoticons
<wxl> <コ:彡
#lubuntu 2013-04-24
<user242432> Know how to setup the tablet/stylus on the fujitsu lifebook t4220 ?
<user242432> I'm using Ubuntu/Lubuntu 12.04
<holstein> user242432: should just be like a pointer, correct?
<user242432> Yes, touch screen
<user242432> The monitor flips into a touch screen tablet.
<holstein> user242432: sometimes, i try the main ubuntu to learn things from
<user242432> I found a tutorial for jaunty but not sure it's compatible with 12.04
<user242432> it says to edit /etc/serial.conf
<holstein> user242432: you shouldnt need to
<holstein> user242432: have you just tried it yet?
<user242432> Not yet..
<holstein> user242432: just try it live.. it'll probaly "just work"
<user242432> I bought this pc used without a stylus pen.  I'm not sure if it requires the fujitu stylus or if I can use my finger on the screen.
<holstein> stylus likely
<holstein> its just a mouse to the OS pretty much
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Yes, I'm using a Fujitsu T4220 and can confirm that.
<SonikkuAmerica> user242432: Yes, it requires the stylus.
<holstein> a user in my LUG had one, and we had a hard time with the wifi.. it was off.. not showing up, and there was a software switch that we needed to turn the wifi chip on with from windows
<SonikkuAmerica> What.
<SonikkuAmerica> From Windows? Was it a Wubi install?
<holstein> luckily he was dual booting, so i went to the site and got the utility, and installed it in xp, and turned the wifi chip on
<SonikkuAmerica> Odd.
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: tbh, i dont know.. but i dont think so. i think it was a normal dual boot setup
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: he came to me not being able to get the wifi working, and thats what i did.. made the wifi work
<SonikkuAmerica> user242432: What model is your Fujitsu?
<user242432> i tested wifi under fedora and it worked.  There's a slider switch on the side to activate it.
<user242432> exact model..not sure.
<holstein> there was no slider on this model.. it was old
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Hm. I know most Fujitsu convertible tablet PCs have a hardware switch... mine is no exception.
<holstein> i assure you this one had none
<SonikkuAmerica> "Verily, verily..."
<holstein> and, we "fixed" it by installing the utility
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, the thing has shock sensor stuff and the whole works.
<SonikkuAmerica> That reminds me, I have to go reinstall VBox
<holstein> this has a "windows 98" sticker on it, from what i remember
 * SonikkuAmerica whistles
<user242432> SonikkuAmerica.. Did you get the stylus working?
<holstein> user242432: it works out of the box
<SonikkuAmerica> user242432: As a mouse, yes...
<holstein> user242432: its like a mouse
<SonikkuAmerica> OOTB
<holstein> user242432: you dont do anything to "get it working". it just works
<holstein> but, its not a touch screen, if its like SonikkuAmerica and my friend's
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Not a capacitive one, that is.
<user242432> Ok.  So i don't need to edit /etc/serial.conf then.
<holstein> user242432: you shouldnt need to do *anything*
<user242432> I ordered a stylus from the US. Just waiting for it to arrive.
<SonikkuAmerica> Pen touch screens are known as a special type of resistive touch screen.
<holstein> user242432: you can maybe use a part of a potato chip bag
<holstein> maybe not.. but it wouldnt hurt to try..
<user242432> Does this stylus connect to the pc with a cable?  How does it work?
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: I doubt that'll work as a stylus... there's a chip inside the stylus that interacts with the screen on the same channel.
<holstein> user242432: check the manual at the site.. the one i saw had no cable
<user242432> how does the pc detect the stylus ?  that's what i can't understand
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: yeah.. i think the potato chip bag trick works on the ones you can use your finger on
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Like Palm Pilots.
<holstein> user242432: the chip that SonikkuAmerica just referenced
<user242432> wifi you mean.
<holstein> user242432: no..
<holstein> user242432: far from that.. just via the screen...
<SonikkuAmerica> http://www.tablet4u.co.uk/techinfo.html <<< Here's a good explanation, complete with diagram. It's an electromagnetic resistance touch screen.
<user242432> thanks for that.  Looks like i'll just have to wait for the stylus to arrive then.. Otherwise the PC seems to work fine.
<user242432> audio is slightly tinny though.
<SonikkuAmerica> It would be... it's just a cheap chip.
<hammommah> greetings I am having some troule connecting via ssh from outside my local network. I have port 22 forwarded. I am currently running 4 csgo servers and a minecraft server. I can ping my server from outside. I can ssh into server from within my local network no worries. Any suggestions on where to look. When I try to connect from outside I get "No route to host" this is a headless ubuntu server, ive tried asking in there channel ut no one is there. I use
<hammommah> lubuntu on all other pc's
<x5ives> On launching Synaptic Package Manager I get errors: http://pastebin.com/HPqZ8zv8, this happened after reloading package info. If it helps I just installed lubuntu without an internet connection.
<user242432> Real bad crackly audio on my fujitsu lifebook t4220.   Audio worked fine on fedora 15.  Any idea how to fix?
<user242432> Should i install pusle? If so, what's the full suite of apps needed?
<user242432> pulse
<x5ives> *tumbleweed*
<x5ives> It's quite quiet here right now...
<user242432> x5ives.. Shhh..let them meditate upon my questions ;- )
<x5ives> I've been waiting twelve minutes on my issue, you're the first to message since then.
<user242432> Don't forget #ubuntu  and #lxde chatrooms.
<user242432> I might have to "do the rounds" myself soon.
<user242432> like now.  :- )
<x5ives> Wait, you're in using Ubuntu? Why didn't you go to #ubuntu first?
<user242432> I'm there now asking.
<x5ives> Yeah but why did you come here fisrt?
<x5ives> *first
<x5ives> If you're running Ubuntu.
<user242432> Because I'm using the lubuntu desktop suite
<user242432> ubuntu + lxde.  Well it says i have Lubuntu at bootup now.
<x5ives> Ahh, did you install the metapackage.
<x5ives> ?
<user242432> yes
<user242432> i used the mini.iso net installer
<x5ives> Did you do it because gnome was too needy for your computer?
<user242432> I stick to what I know best: lxde & i know a lot of tweaks for it.
<x5ives> Fair enough, just wondering 'cause that's why I did it. What OS did you first use LXDE in?
<user242432> hmm can't remember now...Was a long time ago.  Probably Debian or Ubuntu.
<x5ives> Ubuntu used LXDE?
<x5ives> Or did you install it manually?
<user242432> I used the mini installer for a long time, although I could have used the official Lubuntu..can't remember.
<x5ives> What made you decide to use it, just wanted to try it out?
<wxl> x5ives: google helps. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/e-the-package-lists-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-or-opened/
<user242432> it's closeness to windows so it's easy to use for noobs and windows users.
<user242432> A windows user can easily transition to lxde without much hastles.  Well I have no complaints from them ;- )
<wxl> user242432: ubuntu + lxde != lubuntu. e.g. pulse? not in lubuntu.
<user242432> wxl:  I used the ubuntu mini.iso web installer and I selected lubuntu desktop suite.
<wxl> user242432: so how did you end up with pulse?
<user242432> I didn't... I used pulse in fedora.
<user242432> I want to install pulse but what metapackages do I need?
<wxl> oh i misread that message up there.
<wxl> pulse doesn't change your audio drivers
<wxl> what drivers did you use in fedora? what are you using now?
<wxl> are they different versions?
<wxl> what about the kernel version?
<wxl> this can help you kind of figure this all out, or at least get closer to the problem.
<wxl> lspci -vvnn should give you plenty of information, though you'll have to dig for your audio device
<user242432> Not sure. I'd have to reboot F15.  Checking my drivers.. brb
<x5ives> wxl: #ubuntu basically gave me the same info, but thanks anyway :).
<wxl> x5ives: and it didn't work?
<x5ives> Slow internet, still performing apt-get update.
<wxl> user242432: lspci -vvnn | grep --after-context=10 -i audio should hone in on the specifics
<user242432> Chipset:  Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<wxl> user242432: yeah yeah it's the driver the matters. i'm asking you to compare the drivers used on both os's
<wxl> if one is using driver_a and one is using driver_b you should probably use the one that works :)
<user242432> This is why I ask about Pulse:
<user242432> I recently had a problem with usb audio not working in alsa.  Then I installed Pulse and it worked fine.
<user242432> So I'm assuming..just install Pulse and make it work.
<wxl> you can certainly try
<wxl> !info pulseaudio | user242432
<ubottu> user242432: pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 883 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<x5ives> Sorry about that, accidentally closed pidgin.
<user242432> So I'm sifting through apt-cache looking for which pulse metapackage I need.....
<user242432> found pavucontrol (yes i want that)...and?
<wxl> user242432: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh pulseaudio
<user242432> ah..i was searching for "apt-cache search pulse"
<wxl> pulseaudio will instlal just about everything and as long as you don't request no recomments you'll get pauvucontrol etc
<user242432> ok installing.
<user242432> Didn't work & external speakers don't work either.
<user242432> Will have to test again in fedora & check drivers etc.
<user242432> I'll check my driver options.  Sometimes *buntu disables driver options.
<user242432> Where's the file that shows what driver optons are enabled?
<x5ives> Synaptic was open while performing apt-get update, I'm doing it again now, will it download everything again or just what it needs?
<x5ives> Like, what it already downloaded before, it won't download again right?
<x5ives> Never mind, it's done.
<user242432> x5lives...just shutdown synaptic..  It should run the update manager automatically later on anyway
<wxl> x5ives: synaptic and apt-get are trying to do the same thing. actually one should lock out the other one being used. they conflict with one another. only one at a time.
<wxl> x5ives: you might run into further issues  because of that.
<wxl> user242432: it sppears modinfo should give you potential parameters
<user242432> wxl..yes, but where is the file in /proc or wherever that stores records the options?
<wxl> /proc/modules afaik
<x5ives> I know, I know, I closed Synaptic, apt-get update -ed, now I'm reloading package info in Synaptic.
<x5ives> apt-get update didn't return any errors this time.
<wxl> x5ives: technically they use the same info, so if you apt-get update there's no need to update synaptic :)
<x5ives> Figured as much, why are some thing failing in Synaptic then?
<x5ives> *things
<x5ives> And what does "Hit" mean?
<wxl> hard to say
<wxl> i don't use synaptic
<wxl> it's an unnecessary front end
<wxl> it can have its own errors
<x5ives> Well, it's easy to search for packages in Synaptic.
<wxl> so it is with apt-cache search something
<Myrtti> synaptic makes it easy to browse for packages, but it's not particularly good or fast in comparison to apt-cache
<x5ives> So that's the command! I had a feeling there was an apt-get search!
<wxl> :)
<wxl> also there's apt-cache show which will give more info on a particular package
<wxl> don't sudo apt-cache
<wxl> not necessary
<x5ives> Just 'apt-cache query'?
<Myrtti> search or show
<Myrtti> apt-cache search plymouth, apt-cache show plymouth
<Myrtti> etc.
<wxl> technically it has other possibilities, but those are the things you'd probably most use.
<wxl> either that or dotty (NOT)
<Unit193> apt-cache policy can be quite useful as well.  apt-cache alone will tell you some more.
<x5ives> What is plymouth, I you're just using it as an example package but I'm still curious.
<wxl> x5ives: more or less the boot up screen that's got lubuntu on it :)
<x5ives> Thanks, wondered that for some time.
<x5ives> What's dotty?
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> dotty - Generate package graphs for GraphViz
<wxl> if that don't make sense, don't sweat it. it don't to most.
<x5ives> And what's GraphViz?
<wxl> !info graphviz | x5ives
<ubottu> x5ives: graphviz (source: graphviz): rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.3-12ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 317 kB, installed size 863 kB
<wxl> i should add, even to those that that makes sense, it still isn't necessarily useful or commonly used. i wouldn't sweat not grokking it.
<wxl> when i had discrete math classes i composed all my notes in LaTeX (typsetting engine, kind of like what you wish html was) and used GraphViz to make e.g. tree diagrams and things. most people don't/won't/wouldn't use it.
<Myrtti> mmmm latex
<x5ives> What you wish html was?
<Myrtti> I should install it again
<wxl> x5ives: just nevermind :)
<wxl> Myrtti: it's good!
<Unit193> Rabbit hole...
<Myrtti> I know, I used it at work and I do my CV with it
<x5ives> How do I find accurate internet speed, Connection information gives 100 Mb/s, that's not right.
<x5ives> I'll be back...
<rdress> help
<x5ives> What's the problem?
<x5ives> If a program should run with only 'Depends' packages what is contained in 'Recommends' and 'Suggests'?
<meerkat> hello. I'm looking for some torrents to seed for 13.04. Which lubuntu versions eat the most traffic?
<x5ives> Is there a command to list a package's download size?
<Myrtti> apt-cache show shows that
<x5ives> Specifically, how would I do it?
<x5ives> 'apt-cache search doesn
<x5ives> oops
<x5ives> 'apt-cache search' doesn't seem to show download sizes.
<x5ives> Found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/35956/how-to-see-size-of-a-package-in-terminal-prior-to-downloading, top answer suggests apt-cache --no-all-versions show $package | grep '^Size: '
<x5ives> I tried apt-cache --no-all-versions show $kate | grep '^Size: ' but it returns E: No packages found, kate is a text editor.
<x5ives> Example package.
<x5ives> Someone on #ubuntu suggested 'apt-cache show packagename'
<Myrtti> yeah I don't know why you tried $kate
<Myrtti> myrtti@kengu:~$ apt-cache --no-all-versions show kate |grep ^Size:
<Myrtti> Size: 878802
<x5ives> apt-cache --no-all-versions show $package | grep '^Size: '
<x5ives> ^ the example.
<x5ives> Do you see why I tried $kate?
<Myrtti> because the example writer assumed too much, or too little
<Myrtti> assumptions are bad :-(
<x5ives> True that.
<x5ives> But is that the download size?
<Myrtti> well I just tried with an app that I've installed recently and the size matches with the cached deb file
<Myrtti> so I suppose yet.
<Myrtti> yes.
<x5ives> You and someone from #ubuntu just hiveminded.
<Myrtti> oh, I'm wasting my time since you're already being responded to elsewhere.
<Myrtti> yeah, LjL is like that.
<x5ives> You know them?
<Myrtti> sure.
<x5ives> Hah.
<x5ives> Should that be an assumption?
<x5ives> Are they like semi-famous in the Ubuntu community or something?
<Myrtti> LjL and I are both long time participants on Ubuntu IRC community.
<x5ives> Ahhh.
<Myrtti> anyhoo, glad you got an answer
<x5ives> Is 'Size' in bytes?
<x5ives> Just regular bytes...
<x5ives> ?
<Myrtti> google says yes.
<Myrtti> or rather, 'info ls'
<x5ives> Ahh, thanks, sorry for being pushy, next time I'll google it myself.
<x5ives> How is google akin to 'info ls'?
<Myrtti> don't worry, I got interested myself
<x5ives> Should have a 'b'.
<Myrtti> google pointed me to an answer that quoted info ls
<x5ives> Ohhhh..
<Myrtti> "Normally the size is printed as a byte count without punctuation"
<x5ives> How did you find that so fast? 'info ls' look like a looooong document.
<x5ives> And there generally is no ctrl+f in terminal emulators.
<x5ives> What does this '_o>' mean?
<x5ives> Is that meant to look like command prompt stuffs, if I'm using the correct term.
<x5ives> Oh my! I'm spot on!
<x5ives> With the term that is, was I right though
<x5ives> ?
<Myrtti> no, a person giving a salute ;-)
<Myrtti> but yes, command prompt is what it looks like
<x5ives> Yeh, that was half-guess too, woot!
<x5ives> I get the 'o>' being the head and arm, but what's the '_' looks like their other arm pointing straight left, that's not right is it?
<x5ives> On a more related note, how about a command for listing a package and all it's dependencies' download size?
<x5ives> In total.
<x5ives> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> sorry, had to call opticians
<x5ives> No problem.
<Myrtti> well I suppose you could simulate the fetching
<x5ives> What's wrong with your eyes, if you don't mind me asking?
<x5ives> And what do you mean by that?
<Myrtti> nature had a revenge on me, I was mowing the lawn on Sunday and the lawnmower ate my glasses
<Myrtti> :-D
<x5ives> Ahh, but why do you have glasses in the first place?
<x5ives> Short or far sighted? Or something else?
<x5ives> Just curious, you don't have to answer.
<x5ives> Especially since this is #lubuntu.
<Myrtti> yeah I can't actually wrangle man to give me enough information on how you'd get the total amount, apt-get -s doesn't print the size of the files it seems
<x5ives> Although I'm going to do this in a sec, did you try info instead?
<Myrtti> in this case it contains the exact same info as man
<x5ives> Seriously, exact? I thought they were meant to be different?
<Myrtti> developers and document writers take shortcuts sometimes
<x5ives> I think it's more consistent to include a note in one of the pages explaining how to read the other one.
<x5ives> How do I change my default window manager?
<x5ives> Sorry, didn't meant to disconnect before, figured it out.
<x5ives> Is there a way I can make xfwm4 look like openbox-lubuntu?
<x5ives> Never mind.
<ElTimo> Is there any way to increase the amount of ram used by an intel GPU?
<Rafale> Hi buddy, someone speak French ? :)
<bjrohan> Hello. When I install packages,  I get the following error
<bjrohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599580/
<genii-around> bjrohan: "no space left on device" seems fairly self-explanatory :)
<genii-around> eg: the /boot partition is full
<bjrohan> Hmm, because it only gives that when it comes to the kernel, I have installed many other programs all the while getting the message
<bjrohan> Nevermind I see
<bjrohan> /dev/sda1                   233191    230673         0 100% /boot
<genii-around> bjrohan: So the idea would be to uninstall all the obsolete linux-image-<oldversions-still-in-there>
<bjrohan> I suppose now I should  figure out how to remedy that
<bjrohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599586/
<bjrohan> How would I do that
<phillw> bjrohan: you can use synaptics package manager, let me just dig you up a link for instructions
<genii-around> bjrohan: first do: uname -r   to know what current kernel you have. then ls /boot    to see what previous ones are there. Then sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<previous-numbered-one-here>      for each of the older ones
<bjrohan> the package manager won't start?
<bjrohan> :-(
<bjrohan> I did the uname -r
<bjrohan> I then did a dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<bjrohan> I have the list of all the old ones installed
<bjrohan> Now just remove
<genii-around> bjrohan: Ah, good. You can use that list, aye
<bjrohan> Leave say the newest 3? Also should I remove the ones with extra in them?
<genii-around> bjrohan: You can remove the "extras" packages for each older kernel if you like, or later it will usually say something about using apt-get autoremove when you do another install/update
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> Thanks!
<genii-around> bjrohan: The latest 3 is fairly good, I'd say. That's what I keep around
<bjrohan> How can I remedy the package manager not starting? I click the icon from the menu, it asks for my password, then nothing
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> Wondering if any of you know a way to share internet (no ad-hoc)
<genii-around> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<genii-around> n-iCe: Probably a lot of the stuff in the bot's link is Ubuntu-centric but could be used
#lubuntu 2013-04-25
<machstem> hey guys, anyone around ?
<machstem> trying to figure out why my fstab wont mount my two NAS shares, both public/guest account (no credentials needed) using cifs
<machstem> i rebuilt my box recently
<machstem> copied over my fstab for backup
<machstem> copied in the two shares
<machstem> but when i try to access them, tells me i dont have the permissions
<machstem> i can sudo mount -a manually
<machstem> but won't work at boot
<machstem> any ideas?
<machstem> i installed lubuntu core
<machstem> overtop of a mini.iso installation with minimal install
<machstem> anyone? lol
<syn-ack> Good evening
<blumonkey> hi all
<blumonkey> some one could help me? I have an old ACER ASPIRE 3000 and i don't see the wirless. It seams not visibile how device. Thanks in advance
<phillw> blumonkey: it seems you have a broadcom wireless card. head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 for help on it.
<blumonkey> phillw: thanks a lot!! i go faster to read it
<blumonkey> Hi again phillw! The command "lspci" doesn't return any wirless devices. What does it mean and what i have to do? thanks
<phillw> blumonkey: that does not bode well! try lsusb to see if it is there (I doubt it, but it's worth a try).
<blumonkey> phillw: i have tried lsusb ... but nothing abouth wirless device! My i do something more?
<blumonkey> dario001@ubuntu:~$ sudo lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub dario001@ubuntu:~$
<phillw> blumonkey: if lspci cannot see the card, it may be disabled in bios or with the 'turn wifi off' button which will most likely be a keyboard combination. The people at that link would be better placed to help you.
<blumonkey> Thanks phillw
<SonikkuAmerica> 13.04! Yay!
<phillw> indeed
<SonikkuAmerica> I wrote my microblogging blurb about it yesterday... :\
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm like "Get it! (Tomorrow.)"
<phillw> well, those who got it yesterday made a wise choice :D
<phillw> yesterday's release candidate is the actual release :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I got it three days ago. (Ubuntu with Unity and all.) XD
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: there were a couple of respins, but the update manager will take of all that.
<SonikkuAmerica> In my Lubuntu VBox, incessant [ do-release-upgrade -d ] spam will follow in terminal.
<phillw> *take care of all that*
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<phillw> cdimages server is of course crawling, so I don't how long it will before my mirror is fully updated.
<installgentoo> checked the website and it still at final beta 2?
<SonikkuAmerica> installgentoo: The site hasn't been updated yet.
<n-iCe> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<as2000> wow. release day and channel is dead
<SonikkuAmerica> as2000: Whoa! Lubuntu has only been around as an official !flavor since 11.10... take it easy!
<as2000> hey I love Lubuntu. I just thought there would be peeps flooding the channel is all
<SonikkuAmerica> Awesome. Ever think about spreading the word?
<meerkat> lubuntu is good
<meerkat> ubuntu messed up with that metro stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> metro
<meerkat> =)
<SonikkuAmerica> Since when did the W8 Metro UI get ported to GTK+ or Qt?
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<as2000> as much as I can. Ha, getting my co-workers to convert is like pulling teeth. but I do have one other linux guy here and he is waiting for the downloads to populate
 * SonikkuAmerica introduces as2000, D.D.S.
<as2000> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I had a science teacher in high school who made the same concurrence w.r.t. teaching.
<zleap> i have just downloaded 13.04
<n-iCe> was it releases already? stable?
<as2000> I think phillw is still populating the servers
<phillw> the cdimage ar
<phillw> area is done by the release team. my mirror is slowly zsyncing up as we speak.
<as2000> yes!
<sonofzeus> Hi there
<sonofzeus> cd /usr/src svn co [https://xbtt.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbtt/trunk/xbt/misc][7]{: target=”_blank”} xbt/misc svn co [https://xbtt.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbtt/trunk/xbt/Tracker][8]{: target=”_blank”} xbt/Tracker
<sonofzeus> Why isnt this command workin in the terminal?
<as2000> Lubuntu website does not reflect download yet
<sonofzeus> Anyone?
<sonofzeus> I'm a noob with linux and this command aint workin in my terminal , anyone knows why?
<phillw> as2000: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ seems fully populated?
<sonofzeus> hey has the Lubuntu 13.04 version released yet?
<phillw> sonofzeus: I can't help. Have you tried #ubuntu-beginners
<sonofzeus> If so how shall I update my current install?
<phillw> sonofzeus: yes it has, please read the release notes!
<sonofzeus> Hmmm srry but where can I find the release notes?
<n-iCe> any idea in how to create a wifi direct AP to share internet over it? thanks.
<phillw> sonofzeus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Get_Lubuntu
<as2000> phillw: thanks. lubuntu website I guess was not updated.
<phillw> lubuntu.net will point to the correct area (it points to the wiki), but mario will have to edit the site.
<phillw> to say it 13.04 is out.
<phillw> yesh, top left "Get Lubuntu" points to the GetLubuntu wiki entry which has been updated.
<n-iCe> phillw: I'm downloading 13.04 :)
<phillw> n-iCe: do you have 12.10?
<n-iCe> yes sir
<phillw> n-iCe: then you need not download 13.04. Head to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Get_Lubuntu for instructions on upgrading lubuntu 12.10 --> 13.04
<n-iCe> but that's gonna be slow, don't you think? since ubuntu servers most be full
<phillw> are you using torrent down load for 13.04?
<n-iCe> yes sir
<n-iCe> 20minutes more and it is more.
<phillw> that will possibly be faster.
<n-iCe> I don't care about a clean install, since all my stuff is in dropbox
<as2000> ugh torrent is slooooooowwww
<meerkat> as2000, which one?
<phillw> the lubuntu iso's are now being updated on my mirror server.
<n-iCe> phillw: have you shared internet?
<zleap> i downloaded the iso from the website, nothing to suggest it was beta 2
<phillw> no, I use a WiFi router here
<as2000> meerkat: lubuntu
<meerkat> 32 or 64 bit?
<phillw> zleap: if you got it from lubuntu.net, I think you will have got 12.10? Only "Get Lubuntu" on there is pointing to 13.04 AFAIK
<as2000> meerkat: 32. says 1hour 20 mins to go. not bad I guess for release day
<as2000> 8 0f 38 peers
<phillw> http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/raring/release/ is gradually populating. It's on a 100 Mb/s back bone so it should be faster for those images with few seeders
<phillw> it grabs alternates, then desktops
<meerkat> as2000, how many % left?
<as2000> meerkat: about 80% left, but I see its picked up a bit
<as2000> getting 130-192k speeds
<meerkat> ah, yes. i see you. It says you only have 5%
<meerkat> there's another guy on that torrent that is eating a bunch of bandwidth. :p
<yo_mama> is version 13.04 done or what?
<n-iCe> yo_mama: yes
<n-iCe> meerkat: mee
<n-iCe> you see me?
<yo_mama> n-iCe: I don't find any info on http://lubuntu.net/
<n-iCe> yo_mama: there is
<yo_mama> link please n-iCe
<n-iCe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<meerkat> 87.255.14.xxx
<meerkat> no idea who that is, though
<n-iCe> I'm 189.191.217.63
<n-iCe> you see me?
<meerkat> you aren't on my list
<n-iCe> I'm 400MB now
<yo_mama> n-iCe: how do I know that's not a Beta or a RC ??
<n-iCe> because the iso does not say tht
<n-iCe> that
<n-iCe> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/release/lubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<n-iCe> see ?
<n-iCe> no beta or rc on the iso name
<meerkat> yo_mama, 13.04 is out
<meerkat> go to lubuntu.net and click download
<meerkat> there it will be updated.
<n-iCe> 20 minutes to go
<as2000> 31 minutes
<yo_mama> n-iCe: what are you waiting 4 ??
<n-iCe> 13.04
<yo_mama> you must have a slow connection bor :/
<yo_mama> *bro
<n-iCe> servers are full
<n-iCe> today was released
<n-iCe> everybody is downloading
<yo_mama> use bittorrent!
<n-iCe> I am
<n-iCe> 400kb/s
<yo_mama> I get 1.1 MB/s
<yo_mama> bittorrent never gets full
<yo_mama> the more users the faster it gets
<zleap> phillw, ok
<n-iCe> 1'm now
<n-iCe> 10m now
<n-iCe> done
<hpuser4466> When switching desktops using the mouse wheel, the desktop icons remain the same.  How do I make the icons change like switching screens on android?
<n-iCe> Well, I think that's useful
<hpuser4466> Each desktop should have their own desktop icon layout.
<n-iCe> yeah
<hpuser4466> Since icons are stored in ~/Desktop   It should be a matter of assigning a seperate Desktop folder for each desktop.
<hpuser4466> Possibly add a fix to the desktop switching script to change ~/Desktop folders
<hpuser4466> and do a refresh of the desktop.
<hpuser4466> I think I answered my own question  ;- )
<hpuser4466> Actually, pcmanfm should have a desktop icon layout configuration file which could be switched.
<hpuser4466> (since pcmanfm controlls the wallpaper & icon arrangement right?)
<hpuser4466> egad. I think i got it..
<hpuser4466> Has anyone made a "fix" to cause LXDE to switch screens like android.   I could code this myself (after some research) but it someone has already done it...(let me know)...
<Atum_> Hey guys, I downloaded Lubuntu 13.04 x64 and I'm having issues with the internet connection
<Atum_> I plugged the ethernet cable and it doesnt recognize. I was using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and everything seems to work fine
<Atum_> I tried using the wi-fi, but it doesn't work.
<hpuser4466> Atum..could be missing drivers (worst case senario) or maybe start your network manually via the console.
<hpuser4466> Something like:   dhclient eth0
<Atum_> hmm I'll try this command
<Atum_> It was weird because I was using ubuntu 12.04 just fine...
<hpuser4466> Had that happen occasionally and had to manually start my internet
<Atum_> well, the command thing doesn't work
<Atum_> any idea how to proceed?
<hpuser4466> oh shoot.. to cover myself i said "something like that"  ;- )
<Atum_> It says: "File already exists", and still no connection
<Atum_> so, missing drivers?
<hpuser4466> will i had zero luck with my wifi recently..must have been a missing driver
<Atum_> Is there any package with those drivers? or should I lookup at the manufactor website?
<hpuser4466> what's your network chipset?   If you know the chipset then you can manually load the driver with modprobe -r  and try again.
<Atum_> Hm, I'm not sure what is my chipset
<Atum_> I guess its and Atheros
<hpuser4466> lspci | grep Network
<Atum_> I'll check it out
<Atum_> thanks dude
<hpuser4466> then check the output of:  lsmod
<Atum_> sorry for bothering
<hpuser4466> it's ok
<Atum_> hm, Atheros AR9485, What should I be looking at "lspci | grep Network"?
<hpuser4466> just a moment..I don't want to get too far ahead of myself...
<hpuser4466> I'm checking something..
<Atum_> aight
<hpuser4466> I'm booting my second pc to check
<Atum_> Ok, thanks dude :)
<hpuser4466> try this again:
<hpuser4466> sudo dhclient eth0
<hpuser4466> it worked for me to start my internet.
<Atum_> I need the ethernet cable to be connected, right?
<hpuser4466> yes
<hpuser4466> ps..that's a ZERO in eth0.
<Atum_> ya get it
<Atum_> RNETLINK answers: File exists
<Atum_> still no connection
<hpuser4466> go to your network icon and disconnect your network
<Atum_> o
<Atum_> ok*
<Atum_> try again?
<hpuser4466> in the taskbar:  enable networking    <<disable it.
<hpuser4466> try again..
<sonofzeus> Hi there
<sonofzeus> Whats the command to check my lubuntu version?
<sonofzeus> its 3 am here so really need help asap, thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> [ lsb_release -a ]
<sonofzeus> [ lsb_release -a ] without the [] right?
<sonofzeus> Hello sonikku you on m8?
<SonikkuAmerica> MATE? Me? No!
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<SonikkuAmerica> "Help!" /quit
<SonikkuAmerica> antiroach: I doubt that's possible...
<SonikkuAmerica> It could be if you run another X server in tty8 though...
<antiroach> SonikkuAmerica: yea i tried, x just shit itself when it tried to load the 2nd driver
<SonikkuAmerica> !language | If you don't mind
<antiroach> SonikkuAmerica: ohhhhhhhhh
<ubottu> If you don't mind: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<antiroach> SonikkuAmerica: sorry about the language
<SonikkuAmerica> (the default is tty7)
<antiroach> SonikkuAmerica: would you be able to direct me somewhere that could help me set that up?
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<SonikkuAmerica> antiroach: Try [ startx -- :8 ]
<antiroach> SonikkuAmerica: ok, but wouldnt that just use the same xorg.conf file?
<SonikkuAmerica> It might...
<LogicallyDashing> so, the release upgrade seems to have gone alright, login prompt displays 13.04, but it's still informing me there's a new release available, and suggesting I run 'do-release-upgrade'
<LogicallyDashing> I'm pretty sure I can just ignore this?
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: HMM, there is a possible 'zero day bug'...
<phillw> I've only been told about it in the last 20 minutes,
<antiroach> SonikkuAmerica: seems like it to me :|
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: can you open a terminal session and run
<phillw> /usr/bin/python3 /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk
<SonikkuAmerica> You can write a new xorg.conf to switch between...
<phillw> Then reboot and see if it okay (it will open a window telling you there is a new upgrade, which you can close).
<LogicallyDashing> phillw: it's inconvenient to get a gui, could you gimme a strictly just a command line command line?
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<LogicallyDashing> phillw: oh, wel if i don't have to interact with the command line in any way
<LogicallyDashing> i mean
<LogicallyDashing> ugh
<LogicallyDashing> if i can just leave the window
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: /usr/bin/python3 /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk
<phillw> just copy and paste that into a CLI window (LxTerminal).
<LogicallyDashing> phillw: i'm sayin' i'm accessing this machine over ssh. but, command seems to be working anyway
<LogicallyDashing> phillw: it gives me Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<LogicallyDashing> that might be to do with lack of $DISPLAY, checkin'
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: okies, I'll let brian do a bit more digging. I did a couple of commands for him while he was getting a 12.10 lubuntu iso to play with.
<LogicallyDashing> phillw: I'm using check-new-release with no -gtk on the end, that ok?
<LogicallyDashing> "No release found" good
<phillw> no, it needs the -gtk at the end :)
<LogicallyDashing> hrmph
<LogicallyDashing> well, look, JUST FOR YOU i'll walk over to the physical machine
<phillw> but, if you are not using ssh -X GUI's will not work :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Ahhh... back.
<LogicallyDashing> ** (check-new-release-gtk:4353): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-Rt8Hm7kkdA: Connection refused
<LogicallyDashing> WARNING:root:timeout reached, exiting
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: okies, thanks for your help. I'll wait to see what Brian finds.
<SonikkuAmerica> LogicallyDashing: Do you require authenticaisohtoeh-whatever it's called?
<LogicallyDashing> And then it asks for my password so it can run cat as root. *cat*.
<LogicallyDashing> SonikkuAmerica: I have no idea what you're talking about
<SonikkuAmerica> LogicallyDashing: Simple - just run "dog."
<SonikkuAmerica> Authentication. Blech.sdf
<LogicallyDashing> (I didn't enter my password)
<phillw> hmm, I ran it as normal user. but real machines are always slightly different to VM's
<SonikkuAmerica> Not the [sudo] password...
<LogicallyDashing> the machine is an old-ass eeePC 900 with a Celeron
<SonikkuAmerica> !lang
<SonikkuAmerica> uage
<LogicallyDashing> I didn't use sudo, no
<SonikkuAmerica> You normally don't have to for [ do-release-upgrade ], it does it for you.
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: if you see the upgrade is available again, please raise a bug.
<LogicallyDashing> ok phillw
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: I don't raise bugs, but I do have a dog and a couple of cats :)
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: oh, just by the way... did you run sudo apt-get update before you ran the do-release command?
<LogicallyDashing> phillw: nope! trying
<phillw> the bug you saw, is not the bug that is being investigated. If it now says you have 13.04
<phillw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phillw> and see what that gives you.
<LogicallyDashing> mysql needs upgradin'
<LogicallyDashing> here it go
<LogicallyDashing> phillw: yeah, same behavior on login
<phillw> run the
<phillw> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<phillw> again
<LogicallyDashing> phillw: No new release found
<phillw> yet after a reboot, it says there is?
<LogicallyDashing> it says 13.04 is available, after it *just* told me that's the version it is *running*
<LogicallyDashing> I'll reboot again if you want
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: thanks, I'll have to ask on this...
<LogicallyDashing> no prob
<LogicallyDashing> At least it didn't ask me to give it root for cat this time
<LogicallyDashing> That may be unrelated
<phillw> Brian did ask me to let him know if it still happened after we tried that. I'm not sure how fast he will get back to me, the release team are all getting pretty tired now
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: please issue
<phillw>  lsb_release -a
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: say hi to bdmurray and can you firstly paste back what
<phillw> lsb_release -a
<phillw> gives you
<LogicallyDashing> No LSB modules are available.
<LogicallyDashing> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<LogicallyDashing> Description:    Ubuntu 13.04
<LogicallyDashing> Codename:       raring
<LogicallyDashing> I'll work out how to copy multiple lines at once in tmux someday
<LogicallyDashing> p.s. hi bdmurray
<phillw> !paste | LogicallyDashing
<ubottu> LogicallyDashing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LogicallyDashing> um
<bdmurray> Hi, which command is showing you a new release available?
<LogicallyDashing> bdmurray: none of them! I only see it when I log in via ssh
<bdmurray> ah
<LogicallyDashing> it doesn't seem to actually DO anything, so I'm not really WORRIED, but, bug
<bdmurray> I know the answer just trying to find it
<phillw> :)
<bdmurray> the file /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available determines whether or not that appears
<LogicallyDashing> i can just remove it?
<LogicallyDashing> gone
<LogicallyDashing> checking
<LogicallyDashing> fixed
<LogicallyDashing> thanks bdmurray
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: I've never seen that one before! kudos to Brian.... Heck, they're good :D
<phillw> LogicallyDashing: I'll go looking to see if it is a known bug after I've had some sleep. I've pulled the logs of here and with Brian into a scratchpad. Do not worry, If I report / update any bug, it will not have your name on it and will be reported / updated by mine.
<subman> I'm running 13.04 on a netbook and my touchpad seems to stop working at random times.  The only solution I've found is to power down the machine with the power button and then reboot.  There seems to be no regular time interval involved.  Completely random.  Is this a known bug?  I've never seen this on this machine in the past.
<phillw> subman: Off the top of my head, as it is only 1st day of 13.04 out in the wild... Add in the  temp / CPU usage icon to your task bar and see if it is temperature realted?
<phillw> "CPU Usage Monitor"
<subman> phillw, the machine doesn't really freeze.  Programs continue to run.  I don't seem to be able to get the menu to come up or Alt-tab to another program, like an open terminal.
<phillw> subman: Using that would, at least, rule out a temperature issue. Intermittent / random errors are hard to track down, but on smaller systems it can be a temprature problem.
<subman> phillw, I get home tonight at around 9pm Eastern and I'll see what happens.
<subman> phillw, the only problem might be if at the time it is temperature related and I cannot switch to the monitor to see what is going on at that time.
<subman> phillw, maybe something like psensor would work with Lubuntu?  Will that program create 'temperature alerts/notifications' in Lubuntu?
<phillw> I scatched my head for ages as to such a problem, and it was the occaisional tab opened on a 'not very well behaved' web site that would stress my CPU out. (Shockwave Flash sites). Now that I have the monitor, I can see any spike in cpu usage along with a fairly reliable report of CPU temperature.
<phillw> subman: I use the old fashioned Mk1 eyeball :)
<subman> Is there something that will display in the menu bar?
<phillw> subman: yes.... "CPU Usage Monitor" :) Just add it. (mine is just to left of my clock, but you can place it where you like).
<subman> I'm not running Lubuntu on this machine at the moment, that is another strange issue, but I'll try it at home tonight.
<phillw> subman: let me just check to see if it needs adding :)
<phillw> subman: it's part of the lxde suite (lubuntu)
<subman> Excellent, I'll try that.
<phillw> It's saved me a lot of grief!
<subman> As for this machine here at work, I run quite a few desktop environments.  The original being Ubuntu 13.04.  When I installed Lubuntu on it it added a few entries to the login screen and now there are too many to be seen and no method of scrolling to see them!
#lubuntu 2013-04-26
<phillw> subman: I can't help on that one.. I'd suggest asking on the lubuntu mailing list.
<subman> phillw, thanks for the help!
<phillw> if you installed lubuntu ONTO ubuntu, you need to ask on ubuntu area.
<subman> Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu 13.04 VBoxing complete.
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: 13.04 was running in VBox, KVM and LVM :)
<SonikkuAmerica> XD. I'm going to set it to the 13.10 preliminary testing as soon as it's available. :)
<TheMamboKing> Hello everyone
<cristina> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cristina> hello
<cristina> any messenger with webcam?
<cristina> pidgiin works?
<dakine1> hello
<dakine1> hi
<Atum> Hey guys, I'm having issues on lubuntu 13.04. Everytime I reboot the computer, my desktop icons get all messed up, and the wallpaper gets back to default
<holstein> explain "all messed up"
<Atum> Am I missing something? any config..
<Atum> well, I adjust them in a different order
<Atum> everytime I boot up, it gets to the default position
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1843824 might be relevant, though,, i might just use something like nitrogen
<Atum> Hmm, I'll check it out
<Atum> thanks dude :)
<holstein> for me, if i wanted to use icons on the desktop like that, i would just not use LXDE..
<cristina> hello
<cristina> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cerebrate> welcome
<cerebrate> TO THE ICE CREAM
<Myrtti> ok?
<wxl> cerebrate: +1
<wxl> fink ployd rulez.
<Atum> Hey guys, I'm having issues on Lubuntu 13.04. I've created some desktop icons, and changed their position on the screen. Everytime I boot up those icons get back to their default position. How do I "set" em to a fixed position?
<Atum> maybe I should use a script to do it?
<holstein> Atum: i would just use a different file manager.. or DE in general
<Atum> holstein, LXDE doesnt support those functions?
<Atum> or it was not designed for icons?
<holstein> Atum: what you are going to want to look for is thunar AFAIK.. getting thunar to draw the icons like that
<holstein> Atum: and, what im suggesting is, maybe you would want something that is more "out of the box" the way you want it
<holstein> i mean, its all open, so in theory, the answer is always "yes".. but, the goal of lxde in general is to be light.. not necessarily "pretty" or "persistent"
<Pkot> Hi!
<Pkot> Suomesta ketään?
<Pkot> So quietly
<Atum> Hmm I'll check thunar
<Atum> thanks
<holstein> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Atum> So, PCmanFM is resposable for those icon positioning, right?
<Atum> Thunar is a file manager like pcmanfm
<Myrtti> too late
<Myrtti> (for the !fi factoid)
<holstein> yup.. missed :/
<holstein> yeah, its pcmanfm.. not thunar.. my bad
<Atum> oh, ok
<holstein> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=804 is relevant
<Atum> That's quite useful, thanks
<holstein> i would have been quicker with that, but i was thinking thunar for some reason..
<Atum> I love this lxde interface, its simple, useful and beautiful. Lubuntu its such a perfect mix..
<phillw> holstein: seems "all quiet on the Western front" (i.e. installs and upgrades seem to be working well) :)
<holstein> phillw: \o/
<fordmechanic27> Has anyone used LXLE? That's what I'm on right now.
<Unit193> Hopefully someone in #lxle has at least once. :P
<fordmechanic27> Ha, you
<fordmechanic27> you'd hope so
<pmatulis> so anyone get any bruises from upgrading to 13.04 ?
<Unit193> Only done one upgrade so far, but only thing I noticed was that I personally "needed" to hold a couple packages from upgrading, and for some reason it didn't pull in the kernel.  (Though, I use liquorix on that one, so I wouldn't use them anyway and they are easy to pull in.)
<wxl> Unit193: needed?
<Unit193> I had quotes on that...  In order to keep a feature functioning, and functioning without pulling in crazy depends.  (More than one package.)
<wxl> hm, ok i'll take your word for it. i'm just trying to figure out what it might be? was it like a gtk app that went qt? (i have the opposite problem on the kubutnu machine at work; i want qalculator but they stopped qalculator-kde and now it's all qalculator-gtk)
<wxl> ahhhh well that makes sense. did we get rid of indicators in raring?
<Unit193> You combined channels, didn't you?  They went GTK3 in quantal, which isn't compatible with GTK2 panels.  Also, the raring indicators have silly depends that bring in a couple unity packages I wasn't interested in having on the computer, and bamf, another daemon.
<wxl> ew
<FrankieJ> hey, i install lubuntu on top of ubuntu 12.04 LTS because compiz/unity was using too much memory, but now i have lubuntu, i was wondering if i can remove compiz/unity without affecting the system?
<Unit193> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<genii-around> I wonder if all those factoids are still applicable now ( !purelubuntu !purekde and so on)
<Unit193> He hasn't updated it for raring yet, so it would appear.  I'm guessing he'll have it up soonish.
<Unit193> FrankieJ: You'll of course want the 12.04 version linked at the top.
<Unit193> genii-around: He also changed the URL, but put a redirect.
<phillw> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Unit193> Yes?
<phillw> Unit193: the bot on ##phillw doesn't have the factiod and I needed the link for image adding :D
<plugins> hello!
<plugins> i need some help with plugins in browsers
<plugins> can i ask to someone?
<plugins> please, there's anybody?
<wxl> !ask | plugins
<ubottu> plugins: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<plugins> so i have an old pc and today i decided to install lubuntu. first i tried chromium: java plugin was obsolete and flash doesn't work (java -version tell me I have java sun 8).
<plugins> so i removed chromium and installed opera.
<plugins> now java and flash crash.
<plugins> opera see correct plugins (in options, etc.)
<plugins> what's the problem?
<wxl> which version of lubuntu?
<plugins> the latest, 13.04
<plugins> can i control with some command?...
<wxl> what version of the plugins do you have in chromium? go to chrome://plugins/
<wxl> of course you'd need to have chromium
<wxl> i wouldn't touch opera with a 10 foot pole, but that's just me
<plugins> i have only opera now
<wxl> i can't help you with opera
<wxl> here's where you can find help with opera: http://my.opera.com/chat/blog/
<plugins> i'm installing chromium again
<wxl> phillw: i had not
<wxl> but really shouldn't have a bearing, unless it's a ppc
<wxl> duh duh duh DUH
<phillw> wxl: or a low spec intel
<wxl> phillw: do they limit java/flash versions
<phillw> wxl: xombrero may do.
<wxl> phillw: you'd think that xombrero is going to change his plugin versions? :)
<phillw> wxl: it comes with none :)
<wxl> phillw: exactly my point silly :)
<wxl> certainly would be lighter
<wxl> but i suspect the issue is plugins more than anything
 * wxl wonders
<wxl> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in raring
<wxl> yeah didn't think so
<wxl> :)
 * wxl wants the qt version of qalculate
 * wxl whines
<plugins> hi, i'm back again.
 * wxl realizes this is quite offtopic
<wxl> oh hai
<plugins> i've removed java oracle
<wxl> so install iced tea
<plugins> and set openjdk with icedtea
<plugins> and now java works
<plugins> remain shockwave flash
<wxl> !info adobe-flashplugin ! plugins
<ubottu> '!' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<plugins> in english, the error could be something like: "impossible to load shockwave flash"
<wxl> gr
<wxl> !info adobe-flashplugin | plugins
<ubottu> plugins: Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in raring
<wxl> really?>???
<plugins> ?
<phillw> wxl: adobe dropped support, it was well advertised
<plugins> eh?
<wxl> phillw: oh right but -installer and -downloader and -nonfree are still there?
<plugins> yes
<plugins> i've installed...
<plugins> flashplugin-downloader adn installer
<wxl> well you could always get chrome :/ or is that not a possibility either, phillw ?
<plugins> in chrome://plugins ->  Adobe Flash Player - Versione: 11.2 r202 Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<phillw> wxl: Chromium support is a mess. that is why I personally advise a non-ubuntu ppa; on the grounds that it works. BUT, it is not 'supported' by (l)ubuntu.
<plugins> it seems to see this plugin
<wxl> you could try gnash or lightspark
<wxl> or phillw 's solution
<wxl> afk
<plugins> hum? i'm not so practice. i have to make this pc working for my parents and the only requests is browser everywhere without problems.
<plugins> tell me what to do, and i'll do it.
<plugins> it's all the day that i'm working and i'm really tired! xD
<plugins> i have ubuntu on my laptop, and i have no problems with plugin. (i have opera)
<phillw> plugins: I can chat better on #lubuntu-offtopic as my proposed solution requires you to use a ppa which is not officially supported.
<plugins> it's a problem of lubuntu, so?
<phillw> plugins: it seems an issue with you and chromium
<plugins> lol
<plugins> so, could you tell me what to do?
<plugins> ppa will install a plugin for shockwave?
<phillw> plugins: I will be on #lubuntu-offtopic if you want to try it.
<phillw> shockwave causes 100% CPU time on my system on bad sites.
<plugins> wxl what's the gnash solution?
<wxl> plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Free_Software_Alternatives
<plugins> i'm testing gnash
<plugins> and i have some problems.
<plugins> the mai frame of facebook games doesn't load.
<plugins> why?
<plugins> wxl: i have to choose the plugin
<plugins> or i have to install them both?
<wxl> choose phillw
<wxl> oops :)
<wxl> plugins: i mean
<plugins> ok let's change channel
#lubuntu 2013-04-27
<semitones> yo yo yo
<semitones> wassup
<semitones> so I want to configure lubuntu, any cool guides you know?
<cristina> no:))
<semitones> :p
<cristina> no help here..
<subman> semitones, what do you mean 'configure'?
<semitones> lol i mean like add cool things
<semitones> it's so empty now
<subman> Like this? http://linuxftw.weebly.com/lubuntu-1110-installation-guide.html
<subman> Kind of shows you how to configure most appearance related things
<plug> hi. i've installed chromium from ppa and shockwave doesn't work
<plug> can someone help me to solve this problem?
<cristina> semitones
<cristina> sudo apt-get install docky
<cristina> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:synapse-core/ppa
<plug> i've tried with gnash and lightstark but, for examples, facebook games don't work.
<cristina> sudo apt-get update
<cristina> sudo apt-get install synapse
<cristina> try these one`s
<cristina> text editos
<cristina> editor
<cristina> sudo apt-get install geany
<plug> no-one?
<cristina> adobe flash?
<cristina> semitones,  libreoffice
<cristina> abiword
<cristina> photo : gthumb
<subman> plug, I understand you are frustrated.  I'm not running on my Lubuntu machine right now.  I might be able to look at it once I'm home.
<cristina> pinta
<semitones> cristina: thanks, what is synapse
<cristina> google it:D
<cristina> quick luncer
<subman> cristina, I think that is why semitones was looking for a guide.
<plug> thanks subman but i cannot stay here all night. it's all day i'm trying to understand why it doesn't work.
<semitones> cool, thanks
<cristina> :)
<cristina> plug say your pb again?
<semitones> subman, oh I just saw that -- thanks I'll read it now :D
<plug> i've read that adobe finish to distributes shockwave for ubuntu. so i tried with those ones free (gnash and lightspark) but facebook games don't work.
<plug> i only need to use flash on any browser, for my parents.
<plug> chromium, opera, doesn't matter. but i don't find any solution.
<cristina> ok i use chromium
<cristina> you?
<plug> me too
<cristina> so what don`t work..
<cristina> some error? can you name it?
<plug> what plugin do you have?
<plug> flash?
<cristina> adobe
<plug> hum ok
<plug> now i removed all plugins free and not.
<plug> i've downloaded plugins from adobe
<cristina> ok detele all and use just 1
<cristina> go to ...
<cristina> start menu sistems tools
<cristina> lubuntu software center
<cristina> and download from there..
<plug> name?
<cristina> adobe flash plugin for mozila
<cristina> adobe flash
<plug> ok
<plug> now?
<cristina> install
<plug> after?
<plug> it should be work?
<plug> without restart chromium?
<cristina> yes
<cristina> add app to baschet
<subman> semitones, is it what you were looking for?  Maybe a good starting point?
<cristina> then go to baschet and install aplication
<cristina> is simple
<plug> chromium cannot see plugin
<cristina> hm..
<cristina> try firefox
<cristina> mozila
<wxl> plug: have you tried chrome? not chromium. chrome.
<cristina> i`m playing wright now
<cristina> or chrome
<cristina> i thing you have many plugins instaled
<cristina> that`s the problem
<cristina> and you didn`t erase them right
<plug> i'm installing firefox...
<plug> how can i see this, cristina ?
<semitones> subman: yes, it is -- the parts about themes especially, thanks!
<subman> semitones, no problemo
<cristina> from lubuntu software center
<cristina> installed programs
<cristina> check there and u will see
<plug> k
<semitones> subman: it's kind of weird that it's geared towards making lubuntu look like ubuntu though
<semitones> they even tell you how to put the ubuntu logo instead of lxde
<subman> semitones, yeah, but at least it shows you how to do things.  I didn't understand that part either!
<plug> from firefox: youtube gets me black screen...
<cristina> i don``t now what are you doing realy ...it should work ....i`m playing pool right now on facebook ..
<plug> firefox find this plugin:     File: libflashplayer.so     Versione:      Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<plug> but it doesn't work...
<plug> i opened a game on facebook and it remains white screen.
<plug> phillw: can you help me?
<plug> i have another problem but i don't know if it's my graphic card.
<plug> i'm on computer so i see folders like Documents, etc.
<phillw> plug: Using what FailBook needs is not high om my list of things, sorry.
<phillw> s/om/on
<plug> but not all the folder are an icon visible. often it became visible when i pass with mouse.
<plug> the same is for icon on the left
<phillw> plug: I do NOT play any games on Fb. I cannot help you.
<plug> why do this?
<phillw> plug: if pcmanfm is causing an isuue, please raise a bug.
<phillw> but what you have so far said... I do not know how to help[.
<plug> ok, thanks.
<plug> phillw: for further problem. this is the solution (in italian) http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=539846 for my problem.
<plug> 11.2 is the problem. people have to install previous version (11.1)
<plug> if someone in the future ask you the some thing as me, now.
<plug> bye
<datakid> morning. I'm having trouble with one program across accounts. I wanted to check the different starting mechanisms - one account has a desktop icon, the other uses the start menu. What do I edit to see the properties of an entry in the start menu?
<datakid> ie, by using vim Desktop/blah.desktop I can see it's EXEC value - how do I find the same value for the start menu item?
<holstein> datakid: i would start here... http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<datakid> thanks holstein
<subman> When running glxgears, my output says synced to vertical refresh...how do I set this to be unsnyced?
<holstein> subman: i would think that wuld be done in a custom xorg.conf
<subman> Any links to research that?
<holstein> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html for example from searching "xorg.conf vertical sync"
<holstein> "+VSync" and "-VSync" can be used to select the polarity of the VSync signal from using "control + f" and searching "vsync" on that page
<sonofzeus> Hi there
<Guest22816> yo
<sonofzeus> How shall I change my lubuntu desktop into lubuntu server without reinstalling?
<holstein> sonofzeus: there is not "lubuntu server", so you just have it
<holstein> sonofzeus: you can run whatever server specific things you want along with LXDE, or remove whatever desktop packages you like
<sonofzeus> Okay
<sonofzeus> What packages does a general server consist of?
<sonofzeus> Pls lemme know.
<holstein> sonofzeus: depends
<sonofzeus> Its a general server
<sonofzeus> One that hosts websites.
<holstein> sonofzeus: that all depends on what kind of services you want/need
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<holstein> take a look at those ^ you can run them live, and see what you want/need
<holstein> most folks just want a lamp stack, but you might just want apache.. or something else
<sonofzeus> Okay thanks
<n-iCe> hi
<michebunny> hello :)
<michebunny> I have aroblem with a hp deskjet 2050 printer in lubuntu
<n-iCe> as
<n-iCe> ask
<michebunny> a problem
<michebunny> The printer detects and install fine but when trying to print a document it says "0k"
<michebunny> as in 0K byte documenrt
<michebunny> it says it's printing but it does not
<michebunny> help please :)
<n-iCe> reboot
<michebunny> tried tha but did not help :(
<n-iCe> michebunny: sudo apt-get remove hplip --purge
<michebunny> thanks for the help :)
<michebunny> worked
<n-iCe> :)
<phillw> n-iCe: why not pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic for a chat?
<n-iCe> I was not chatting :p
<n-iCe> look phillw1
<n-iCe> hi phillw
<n-iCe> phillw: http://pastebin.com/FHSStM9Y
<n-iCe> I was not chatting
<holstein> n-iCe: it wasnt accusatory as far as i see.. more of an invitation
<phillw> n-iCe: when my sister had a problem with an HP 'all in one', it was solved by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<phillw> holstein: indeed it was just an invitation to see how life is :)
<michebunny> hi
<n-iCe> oh :)
<n-iCe> michebunny: is back
<phillw> hi michebunny have you had a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne it helps setting up an HP printer
<n-iCe> I think his problem was solved
<n-iCe> 12:14 < michebunny> thanks for the help :)
<n-iCe> 12:14 < michebunny> worked
<phillw> oooh, I scarred him away!
<n-iCe> :p
<n-iCe> Done, I'm in 13.04
<cerebrate> 83
 * cerebrate congratumalaters n-iCe 
<FrankieJ> hey, i install lubuntu on top of ubuntu 12.04 LTS because compiz/unity was using too much memory, but now i have lubuntu, i was wondering if i can remove compiz/unity without affecting the system?
<n-iCe> phillw: I'm in 13.04 :)
<n-iCe> FrankieJ: lubuntu does not come with compiz
<phillw> n-iCe: as am I... a bit fiddly because of my suite of test areas.
<n-iCe> ^^
<FrankieJ> i know
<FrankieJ> i installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS first
<phillw> n-iCe: nope, it is a lean install. you can add stuff to it.
<FrankieJ> then i apt-get lubuntu
<n-iCe> FrankieJ: Try to log in with Unity 2D (that does not use Compiz)
<phillw> sorry, I mis-read it for conky. I do not know about compiz :)
<FrankieJ> n-iCe, im sticking with lubuntu right now, i just wanted to know if i removed unity/compiz, would it affect lubuntu in any way
<n-iCe> no, it should not.
<n-iCe> Remove just the packages
<n-iCe> FrankieJ: any way, lubuntu 13.04 was released, a clean install should be better.
<n-iCe> but, sudo apt-get purge compiz compiz-plugins-main-default libcompizconfig0 , should do the work.
<FrankieJ> i got LAMP all set up on my system, if i do clean install i lose set up no?
<n-iCe> get the LAMP configuration files and save them
<n-iCe> but, yes, all will be lost.
<phillw> FrankieJ: dump your mysql tables and contents to a safe place, then re-install them
<n-iCe> phillw: what about doing a backup to /home, not sure if lamp files mysql are being stored there
<phillw> FrankieJ: mysql has a command to do both
<phillw> n-iCe: mysql files are not stored in /home
<n-iCe> Since Hardy, Ubuntu can be reinstalled while preserving home
<n-iCe> I see
<FrankieJ> what is new in 13 that i should do clean install?
<FrankieJ> i cant jus upgrade?
<phillw> an upgrade will preserve. a new install will not.
<n-iCe> you can, but old ubuntu configurations will still be there
 * n-iCe steps back
<phillw> FrankieJ: yes, and upgrade will not remove them
 * n-iCe always do clean installs
<FrankieJ> kk thx everyone
<phillw> FrankieJ: if you re-install, you basically wipe the hard disk. Using upgrade will retain your data, it is important to have a backup just in case things go wrong.
<FrankieJ> phillw, yea ima back everything up, but is there i should worry about cuz im still new to this and i install ubuntu before i installed lubuntu so i know i retained ubuntu's programs and such...but what is in ubuntu that isnt in lubuntu
<n-iCe> desktop environment
<n-iCe> remove unity gnome compiz etc, you will catch lubuntu desktop which is lxde
<phillw> FrankieJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_VS_Ubuntu
<FrankieJ> lol phillw, that's funny
<FrankieJ> ok lemme backup and clean install
<FrankieJ> thanks a lot
<phillw> FrankieJ: if you need help saving your mysql area, give me a dig in the ribs (ping).
<FrankieJ> lol kk
<FrankieJ> phillw, i jus remembered i got special keybinds ive created but i forgot where its located and how to back up
<phillw> FrankieJ: I cannot help on them if they are not in your /home area.
<phillw> ask on the mailing list.
<FrankieJ> phillw, would you know what you would have to download in order to help change monitor settings for dual monitors?
<phillw> holstein: do you know where they would be?
<FrankieJ> i got super+1 bind to single display and super+2 bind to extend display via hdmi
<FrankieJ> with set resolution
<FrankieJ> nvm i got it
<FrankieJ> its ARandR
<FrankieJ> heard of that before?
<phillw> FrankieJ: I used the in built screen system to do a recent presentation using a projector. But, for something more complicated I'd suggest http://lubuntu.net/tags/arandr
<FrankieJ> phillw, i found it thx
<FrankieJ> if anyone curious >> http://www.lubuntutips.com/2012/05/dual-monitors-in-lubuntu.html
<phillw> FrankieJ: I still used the in built lx tool, but I had that as backup in case I needed it. But, I think ArandR is a good GUI tool to make and edit the x,org file.
<FrankieJ> all i know it works lol
<FrankieJ> hmmm, now i have several files i would like to copy and back up, but to a windows 7 machine, ive copied files FROM win7 onto this machine jus fine, but right now i am unable to copy to IT
<AndreeeCZ> hello. I would like to hide the menu (File, Edit, Go, ..) in pcmanfm. Is this possible?
<AndreeeCZ> i use it scarcely and it eats up vertical space on my display
#lubuntu 2013-04-28
<holstein> AndreeeCZ: wonder is spaceFM is more what you are looking for http://ignorantguru.github.io/spacefm/
<wiggy1234> i just installed 12.10 and loaded chromium to watch youtube, and it says i need to install flash, but I cant figure out how to install it
<wxl> wiggy1234: your best solution: http://youtube.com/html5
<wiggy1234> that works, but only for videos without ads, so, none of the popular videos
<wxl> then try uhhh
<wxl> !adobeflash-installer
<wxl> oops
<wxl> !info adobeflash-installer
<ubottu> Package adobeflash-installer does not exist in raring
<wxl> darnit
<wxl> ahh
<wxl> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<AndreeeCZ> holstein, hmm. It looks good! Though i cant find the hide menu option, i miss the bookmarks left panel. It only has a tree?
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in raring
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280-0precise1 (partner), package size 6442 kB, installed size 17162 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wxl> same diff?
<Unit193> wxl: Pretty close, one is the actual flash player in the package, other downloads it. :P
<wxl> i see
<Unit193> So mainly only matters if you're weird (me), or working with offline packages like apt-offline.
<wxl> man, you're weird.
<FrankieJ> they got rid of aptitude in lubuntu?
<wxl> i don't think we ever had aptitude FrankieJ
<wxl> ah perhaps i'm wrong though
<FrankieJ> oh, i guess it worked cuz i had installed ubuntu 12.04LTS first
<wxl> apt & dpkg willl do the trick anyways :)
<FrankieJ> i never used dpkg before...what is that used with mostly?
<wxl> dpkg -i some_package.deb to install a package file
<wxl> that's the most common use at least
<FrankieJ> ahhh cant use apt for packages?
<wxl> not to install from file
<FrankieJ> oh ok, thx for clearin that up
<FrankieJ> hey wxl, watcha think of krusader? or is there another program that is superior to that
<wxl> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0~beta1+git76+de1ea35-1.1 (raring), package size 3006 kB, installed size 9769 kB
<wxl> ah
<wxl> if i was going to go that route i'd probably go cli
<FrankieJ> that lies....i jus chose to install packages and it is installing about 300MB worth of shit
<FrankieJ> !info cli
<ubottu> Package cli does not exist in raring
<FrankieJ> ._.
<wxl> command line interface
<FrankieJ> oh
<FrankieJ> lol
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> it does have a terminal panel, though
<wxl> that's nice
<FrankieJ> how would you see 2 different directories at once in cli?
<wxl> dolphin (file manager in kubuntu) has that, optionally
<wxl> you're not familiar with norton commander, eh?
<wxl> that was the start of all that
<FrankieJ> nope
<FrankieJ> i actually JUST got into ubuntu cuz i know its easier to set up webserver with it
<wxl> well midnight may have proceeded it
<wxl> don't think os
<FrankieJ> than my win7 machine
<wxl> uh, that was for dos
<wxl> like when dos was a think
<wxl> thing
<wxl> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.3-10 (raring), package size 422 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<wxl> ther eya go
<FrankieJ> its a twin panel too?
<wxl> i guess i didn't realize it was still in development :)
<wxl> yep
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Commander
<FrankieJ> oh wow, never seen that before
<FrankieJ> basically everything can be done in cli eh
<wxl> pretty much
<FrankieJ> how about a full irc experience? can i use irc in cli than this xchat?
<wxl> in fact
<wxl> !info libcaca
<ubottu> Package libcaca does not exist in raring
<wxl> oh shoot
<wxl> http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca
<wxl> there, enjoy thta
<wxl> irc? oh man, irc has been on the cli for long before it was in a gui
<wxl> here's a couple:
<wxl> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 873 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<wxl> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<wxl> they're both pretty feature rich, but weechat can split windows horizontally AND vertically
<FrankieJ> nice, lemme check those out for a ibt
<FrankieJ> *bit
<wxl> there's like a buhzillion configuration options
<wxl> my experience is you'll get lost for the better part of a day tweaking it to your liking
<FrankieJ> in weechat?
<wxl> in either :)
<wxl> so try mail in cli:
<FrankieJ> dat shit looks madd complicated for sure, i mite actually stick with xchat lol
<wxl> !mutt
<Unit193> Don't forget tmux and screen!
<wxl> oops
<wxl> Unit193: shuttup i was getting to that!
<wxl> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.21-6.2 (raring), package size 795 kB, installed size 3556 kB
<Unit193> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02+dfsg-2 (raring), package size 3092 kB, installed size 6996 kB
<wxl> bah
<Unit193> Newsbeuter for RSS.
<wxl> and yes, tmux is essential. it's like windows for your terminal
<wxl> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7-3 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 513 kB
<FrankieJ> i use terminator for that
<FrankieJ> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-2fakesync1 (raring), package size 257 kB, installed size 1777 kB
<wxl> ew gnome
<FrankieJ> heh, told you i started out with ubuntu
<wxl> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<FrankieJ> so  i just apt install tmux?
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install tmux
<Unit193> You're going to find people that like both, I've found annoying things with it that I just can't get past.
<wxl> which, Unit193 ?
<FrankieJ> how i start using tmux?
<wxl> um
<wxl> tmux :)
<FrankieJ> lmao i gotta get used to this >_<
<wxl> then you can do ctrl-b % to open a new window in one direction and ctrl-b " the other direction
<Unit193> wxl: Some of the basic ones I use all the time with word jumping/moving, editing, etc and some odd bits with the windows as well.
<wxl> Unit193: i don't think we know whether or not you're talking about screen/tmux/terminator, alpine/mutt, some-other-crazy-thing-that's-only-in-your-mind, etc.…
<FrankieJ> so i gotta hold ctrl+b+shift+5 (to get the %sign)?
<Unit193> Hah, tmux.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> Unit193: how dare you say something bad about tmux. ;)
<FrankieJ> i jus googled list of tmux commands and they aint working (the window jumping and everything_
<wxl> ctrl-b arrow keys do the trick
<wxl> like ctrl-b ↑ to move to the pane above the one you're in
<FrankieJ> nope, that adjusts window size
<FrankieJ> yea i think ima stick to terminator
<FrankieJ> ._.
<wxl> weird
<wxl> works fine for me
<wxl> probably all that gnome crap you've got going on
<FrankieJ> wat gnome crap? i jus clean installed lubuntu 13
<FrankieJ> i dont even have terminator install yet
 * wxl scratches head
<FrankieJ> tell me about it, i believe you and the hotkeys that i googled
<FrankieJ> but it jus aint working right
<FrankieJ> fking retarded
<Unit193> wxl: Did you change lxterminal to stop messing with the keybinds?
<wxl> Unit193: nope
<Unit193> FrankieJ: Please keep it a tad more family friendly. :)
<Unit193> Hrm.
<FrankieJ> oh oops...
<FrankieJ> but yea, i dont understand either, i havent even changed anything
<FrankieJ> but when i press those keys binds i hear my harddrive working overtime
<FrankieJ> making madd noise like im copying lots of files
<wxl> Unit193: ummmm did you ever notice it's called lib CACA?
<Unit193> wxl: You are very confused with your IRC windows. :)
<wxl> not exactly :)
<Unit193> !info caca-utils
<ubottu> caca-utils (source: libcaca): text mode graphics utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.beta18-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 59 kB, installed size 537 kB
<thedoctar> hello
<thedoctar> I was just wondering how long does the support for lubuntu last, is it the same as the ubuntu version?
<thedoctar> and are there lubuntu releases of ubuntu lts versions? e.g. is there a lubuntu 12.04.2?
<thedoctar> ubuntu lts updates*
<crabtack> good morning
<thedoctar> well it's afternoon where I am, but hello!
<crabtack> Iḿ from Germany and new here :)
<thedoctar> okay
<thedoctar> I'm from Australia and usually don't go on irc
<thedoctar> Do you have a question? I'll try to help if I can
<crabtack> :)
<crabtack> Iḿ thinking about joining the lubuntu team, but i dont now, where to start.
<crabtack> I have experience with C++ and Qt creator
<crabtack> can you give me an advise?
<wxl> thedoctar: no LTS yet, but soon. btw:
<wxl> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<thedoctar> ubottu: yes, does the same apply to lubuntu?
<ubottu> thedoctar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thedoctar> ...lol
<thedoctar> oooh
<thedoctar> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<thedoctar> hahahaha
<wxl> as i said there's no lts lubuntu yet
<crabtack> I hate the bot
<wxl> beyond that everything else is applicable
<thedoctar> wxl: so the same does apply I presume. also crabtack wants to join the lubuntu team
<wxl> crabtack: you need to go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers
<thedoctar> wxl: thanks for your help
<crabtack> thank you
<wxl> np
<crabtack> stupid question: can I use Qt creator, to develop for Lubuntu? I know, that it is possible, but it is accepted by the community and used by other members?
<crabtack> please excuse my bad english
<wxl> not being a dev i can't help you. they rarely come on irc either. try the mailing list or just join the team :)
<thedoctar> qt creator is just an ide
<thedoctar> but I'm not sure whether qt itself would be considered apprpriate for lubuntu
<crabtack> The Problem ist, that Qt uses many Libs
<thedoctar> indeed
<wxl> we've begun transitioning to qt
<wxl> that's the direction ubuntu's headed and it seems we're following suit
<thedoctar> lol, really?
<wxl> uh, yup
<thedoctar> I miss gnome2
<wxl> qt's not bad. i like it a lot really.
<crabtack> oh, nice
<thedoctar> but how 'light' is it?
<wxl> i'll put it to you this way: just because kde uses qt doesn't mean qt isn't light
<thedoctar> haha, okay. you guessed exactly what I'd guessed!
<wxl> i use a bunch of qt apps on my lubuntu and i didn't have to grab a bunch of libs
<wxl> and qtractor runs like a dream
<crabtack> The extensions are very big, and lubunould stay smalltu sh
<wxl> hard drive space is probably least of lubuntu's concerns
<crabtack> ok, right
<kiwitinker> I am trying to install a program that says to install I should - make install (as user root) - so to do this would I go - gksudo make install
<x5ives> On entering "update-alternatives --config java" I get "There is only one alternative in link group java (providing /usr/bin/java): /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<x5ives> Nothing to configure."
<x5ives> I'm trying to change to Oracle's jre.
<x5ives> From openjdk.
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<holstein> ^^^ i would just remove the other one and follow that.. though, i have added a ppa for the latest iirc
<x5ives> I'm folling the instructions from askubuntu linked on that page.
<x5ives> Wait...
<x5ives> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk I'd prefer to just change, encase it doesn't work, I still have openjdk to fall back on.
<x5ives> And I don't want to have to download it again.
<holstein> x5ives: ? ...you can always reinstall the open one
<holstein> x5ives: i have not had both at the same time
<x5ives> I have once in Ubuntu.
<x5ives> /usr/bin/java points to /etc/alternatives/java which points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<x5ives> That could be part of the problem.
<holstein> x5ives: i would try #ubuntu ..since its not lubuntu or lxde specific, and you might get more input
<x5ives> Ok, I usually ask here anyway since #ubuntu is usually quite busy.
<FrankieJ> anyone know a good WYSIWYG eidtor for lubuntu?
<FrankieJ> !info kompozer
<ubottu> Package kompozer does not exist in raring
<FrankieJ> also anyone here have the wallpaper glitch in the new lubuntu 13?
<kristian-aalborg> cheers! been a while!
<FrankieJ> hey kristian-aalborg, if u lookin for help, chan is dead
<FrankieJ> :(
<x5ives> How do you update to 13?
<kristian-aalborg> what do you mean?
<FrankieJ> well im trying to figure out this new lubuntu 13 and no one is responding
<x5ives> Doesn't show up in Software Updater.
<FrankieJ> clean install x5ives
<x5ives> Really? That's the only way?
<FrankieJ> only way i know how, and its usually the best way, no?
<FrankieJ> i jus clean installed myself
<FrankieJ> since you still got 12, lemme ask you something
<FrankieJ> does your wallpaper setting glitch up?
<x5ives> Nope.
<FrankieJ> well then a fair warning, wallpaper dont act right in 13...espeically with dual monitor setup
<plotino> hi everybody
<plotino> i have installed just yesterady
<plotino> i seemed all went well
<plotino> butr today i have restarted and 2 things are wrong
<plotino> 1. during boot resolution/freq is not compliant with my LCD
<plotino> 2. mouse is not working
<plotino> so i cannot access
<plotino> laso grub, due to wrong resolution is not visible
<plotino> ho risolto per la risoluzione
<plotino> i have fixed resolution
<plotino> but the problem with mouser still there
<plotino> anybody there?
<cerebrate> hello plotino
<plotino> hello cerebrate
<plotino> any solution to have mouse working properly in liubuntu?
<plotino> it0s a ps2 model
<meerkat> I can only  connect to websites using IP-addresses. I think my dns is broken somehow
<Unit193> meerkat: Open a terminal and type  dig google.com   and see what it says.
<cerebrate> plotino could you get a piece that translates the ps2 into usb talk?
<cerebrate> i mean a ps2->usb adapter
<zianya> hello, can anyone help me with this webcam? Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC6 [R5U870]
<zianya> I'm in 13.04, is not working.
<FrankieJ> how can i change the default web browser, ive tried changing it through "default application settings" but (for example) when i click a link from inside this xchat it still opens up chrome
<holstein> FrankieJ: i do it in the terminal
<holstein> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<FrankieJ> that would change my default browser from chrome to whatt?
<FrankieJ> what if i want to change it to qupzilla?
<FrankieJ> yea qupzilla isnt showing up on the lsit
<FrankieJ> *list as a choice
<FrankieJ> nvm, got it workin
<FrankieJ> thx holstein
<cristina> hello
<cristina> anyone
<cristina> ?
<wxl> !ask cristina
<wxl> gr
<wxl> !ask | cristina
<ubottu> cristina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cristina> i use lubunto...how make a boot`able xp usb flash ?
<cerebrate> hi cristina would you like to join me in offtopic chat in #lubuntu-offtopic?
<wxl> cristina: whatcha trying to put on it? an iso?
<cristina> ye
<cristina> yes
<cristina> xp iso image
<wxl> cristina: so then dd should do the trick
<cristina> dd?
<cristina> translate
<cristina> :D
<wxl> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in raring
<wxl> oh bull
<Unit193> If he's trying to get an XP image onto the USB device.....
<cristina> so...can you help me?
<wxl> sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb1
<wxl> but first make sure of that last drive letter
<wxl> sudo fdisk -l should help you figure it out
<cristina> wxl my usb stick works and is monted
<cristina> just need the program
<wxl> dd is your program
<wxl> and the above is how to use it
<wxl> assuming you know its device path
<wxl> and its not mounted
<Unit193> of=/dev/sdb1?
<cristina> give me a link or something
<wxl> 1. unmount
<wxl> 2. sudo fdisk -l and find the path to the drive like /dev/sdb1
<wxl> it will nto have / on it
<wxl> 3. sudo dd bs=4M if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/device
<plotino> hi all
<plotino> i have installed lubuntu
<plotino> but i dont get audio out of my speakers?
<plotino> any  idea?
<FrankieJ> anyone here know what i can download to detect wifi connections?
<wxl> FrankieJ: um, you should have everything you need with pretty much any distribution canonical has to offer
<wxl> network-manager + nm-applet
<FrankieJ> i didnt enable canonical yet
<wxl> uh
<wxl> what?
<FrankieJ> in software updates, i did not enable canonical partners
<Unit193> Are you looking for a netstumbler clone?  Or maybe just haven't hit the network icon at the bottom?
<wxl> canonical provides ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, etc.
<Unit193> It's installed by default.
<wxl> what i'm saying is if you have any of them, you've already got what you need
<FrankieJ> yea i know it comes with it, but in the latest lubuntu 13, network manager isnt enable and i cant see existing wifi without using iwlist scan
<FrankieJ> i jus wanna know how i can see wifi around me
<wxl> what wireless card do you have?
<FrankieJ> intel
<FrankieJ> i can connect to mine jus fine
<FrankieJ> i just manually insert SSID and the password
<FrankieJ> but i dont have no gui interface which shows me a list of existing wifi
<wxl> you don't have any sort of icon in the panel?
<FrankieJ> heh, i think i fail....ive been right clicking on the icon only
<FrankieJ> plz dont hate me...getting to know linux while stoned aint no easy task
<FrankieJ> <3 ?
<wxl> oh that should make it easier
<wxl> how did you think it was created?
<FrankieJ> lmao
#lubuntu 2014-04-21
<greeter> upgraded to the latest lubuntu and it actually fixed video problems i was having :-D sweet
<ianorlin> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<greeter> it's very nice
<greeter> i get some weird error upon booting up, but it doesn't seem to impact system performance :-)
<ichat> anyone here who can help me with a sound issue on my newly installed  14.04  my logitec ls150 (usb speakers) worked fine on   10.10 ... but after i finally installed a fresh 14.04  the usb speakers dont work, i dont get a volume mixer  in the menu nor in hte aplet bar...
<ichat> the one thing on lsusb could be Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1130:1620 Tenx Technology, Inc.  ...
<ichat> anyone able to help me find out what could be wrong with alsa or whatever is supposed to handle sound here
<Techman> Why is pulseaudio not bundled in with lubuntu
<Techman> pulseaudio and pulseaudio volume control is a million times better then what is shipped by default
<raalex> yes
<raalex> and it actually works
<Techman> pulseaudio solves a zillion audio issues filed with lubuntu
<raalex> everything seems to be plug and play with pulse audio
<Techman> Exactly
<raalex> and without it, not so much
<Techman> and if it doesn't, just change the audio stream
<Techman> and boom it works
<raalex> even my extremely esoteric external usb sound card
<Techman> I have some USB sound accessories
<Techman> I set up pulseaudio t o automatically switch to my headphones when I plug them in
<Techman> and switch back to PC audio when I unplug them
<raalex> hmm, in recently installed google chrome
<raalex> and it seems like it has set itself as default browser with no way to change it; every link outside of firefox opens in google chrome
<raalex> even through firefox is set as the default browser
<raalex> lubuntu 14.04, I changed firefox to the default in the "default applications of lxsession" pane
<raalex> firefox says it's the default, and chrome says that it has no way to determine nor set the default browser
<wxl> raalex: try using update-alternatives
<wxl> raalex: set x-www-browser to firefox and NOTHING will complain
<raalex> uhh
<raalex> sweet, thanks a lot
<wxl> raalex: np
<chulis> wich verson of torrent comes with lubuntu?
<wxl> chulis: depends on which version of lubuntu
<wxl> assuming you mean latest:
<wxl> !info transmission | chulis
<ubottu> chulis: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<chulis> i dont remember maybe 13
<wxl> chulis: 13 what? lsb_release will get you the answer
<chulis> latest 13
<wxl> that's 13.10, or saucy
<chulis> ok transmission
<chulis> thanks
<wxl> but it should be a different version in saucy
<wxl> !info transmission saucy | chulis
<ubottu> chulis: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<wxl> slightly different :/
<vjacob> HIYA
<vjacob> sorry. lower caps now. how do I dist-upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to Lubuntu 14.04 (LTS)?
<wxl> vjacob: you don't. dist-upgrade is a different take on upgrade. you *CAN* sudo do-release-upgrade
<vjacob> aah
<wxl> vjacob: although i'm not sure if it will work between ubuntu and lubuntu
<vjacob> anything to keep in mind before trying that out?
<vjacob> ah
<wxl> vjacob: you'll probably end up with lubuntu on top of ubuntu which is confusing to say the least
<vjacob> easy enough, get the reply "No new release found"
<genii> vjacob: If it says something like "command not found" you may need to install ubuntu-release-upgrader-core first
<wxl> vjacob: if i were you, i'd copy your home folder somewhere else, wipe and install lubuntu, and return your home folder
<wxl> !info ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<vjacob> slash etc slash lsb-release says "12.04 precise Ubuntu" though
<ubottu> ubuntu-release-upgrader-core (source: ubuntu-release-upgrader): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.220.2 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 308 kB
<vjacob> wxl, that might be an interesting idea :)
<vjacob> not sure how practical it would be though at this point in time :)
<wxl> you can put a space in front of that initial / and it won't be interpreted as an irc command vjacob
<wxl> vjacob: well you don't want ubuntu, right?
<vjacob> i'm already running lxde on the system
<wxl> vjacob: any way you cut it, upgrading to lubuntu is going to leave you with all the ubuntu stuff
<vjacob> so it's not a biggie, would be cleaner to go all out lubuntu yes
<vjacob> aye
<wxl> vjacob: yes but do you also have, say, pulseaudio?
<wxl> vjacob: not to mention a butt load of gnome libs, unity crap, and probably *shudder* mono
<vjacob> :) Thank you. a bunch wxl - genii
<vjacob> + not - :)
<vjacob> probably will switch over at some point soon
<wxl> vjacob: the other thing you can do if you can get lubuntu installed by using ubuntu-release-upgrader-core is to wipe out all the ubuntu stuff
<wxl> !purelxde | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<vjacob> just for the record, I
<vjacob> I am not seeing an ubuntu-release-upgrader-core package here
<wxl> it's there for sure (see above)
<wxl> although wait a minute
<KyouReeUs4nfo> I am currently using qasmixer for volume control, are there any other LXDE alternatives for volume control from systray? volume control wasn't there for some reason and I couldn't add it from lxpanel either for some reason. It's a fresh install of 14.04 btw.
<wxl> !info ubuntu-release-upgrader-core precise
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-release-upgrader-core does not exist in precise
<wxl> ah ha
<wxl> any other ideas on that one, genii ↑
<vjacob> :)
<vjacob> no bother
<vjacob> will probably do a clean slate soon enough
<vjacob> cheers
<wxl> :)
<genii> wxl: Try installing update-manager-core instead of ubuntu-release-upgrader-core  then... I think the package name changed somewhat from 12.04 through 13.10 somewhere
<wxl> !info ubdate-manager-core precise
<ubottu> Package ubdate-manager-core does not exist in precise
<wxl> genii: nope :)
<genii> !info update-manager-core precise
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.156.14.13 (precise), package size 177 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<genii> wxl: You had a typo :)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nm-applet should autostart by default imo. I had to add /usr/bin/nm-applet to lx-session Autostart configuration (preferences--> default applications for lxsession --> Autostart ---> Type /usr/bin/nm-applet --> click Add).  Note that I didn't have edit or move any .desktop files to some .config dir.
<ianorlin> known bug
<wxl> genii: hahahaha
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: not only is it a known bug it's in the release notes
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: It would be great if one could execute a bash script with nm-applet. For instance, when connection goes down, it will be detected by this script for a change in mac address or something of that sort before it is automatically brought back up. using cron for such scripts is pain because it doesn't work well with commands that require sudo in front of it. js.
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: not an issue if you use the main crontab. do sudo crontab -e
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: however upstart will more easily handle what you're talking about
<wxl> !upstart | KyouReeUs4nfo
<ubottu> KyouReeUs4nfo: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: I will try sudo crontab -e, thanks.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Another thing I observed in 14.04 is locking "issue". In that, I couldn't lock my screen before being away, unless I "tweaked" light-locker. I had to enable light-locker on to be able to lock my screen. I think it should also be on by default. In order to do it, I clicked  preferences --> light-locker settings --> enable lightlocker on and automically lock the screen when screensaver is activated.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> nice way to get to root prompt without using sudo by using /usr/share/applications/Root*Terminal.desktop (I don't use it that often)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> while I was trying to find a way to use nm-applet without using terminal, I accidentally locked my self out and went into a login loop. I don't know if one can reproduce this, (preferences--> default applications for lxsession --> type nm-applet in Widget1 text box and click Reload)..it most likely caused .Xauthority issue imo. This happened to me after an upgrade to 14.04 from saucy.  After that I wasn't able to log back into Lu
<KyouReeUs4nfo> buntu profile.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Do I need pavucontrol and pulseaudio in LXDE for sound?
<ianorlin> not usaually although sometimes if sound is so faint you can't hear it helps
<KyouReeUs4nfo> how do I get out of tty3 if I press ctrl+alt+f3 ? shortcut?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: ctrl-alt-f7
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: you have 6 ttys and then you go to x
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: tht makes sense, we login to 7 by default right?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: yep
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: kewl
<Unit193> wxl: What's your /etc/host.conf look like?  Or did you fix it already?
<wxl> Unit193: you responding the the mailing list message?
<Unit193> To your Avahi question.
<wxl> Unit193: yeah that one. i haven't checked /etc/host.conf but will.
<wxl> Unit193: it's odd i've never had to do this with avahi before.
<Unit193> wxl: Right, indeed.  Only thing I'd think could be different is installed programs or startup.
<wxl> Unit193: yeah i don't know. odd for sure.
<Unit193> So, make sure your ps aux | grep avahi  and dpkg -l | grep avahi  don't lack anything too, in addition to that file.
<wxl> hm that's an interesting thought!
<zombiehoffa> is the new vlc crashing randomly for everyone or just me?
<raalex> depends on what you mean by randomly
<raalex> I watched a movie today and everything was fine
#lubuntu 2014-04-22
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Ah sound works without pavucontrol and pulseaudio :)
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: thank god,  right?
<wxl> love that film.
<wxl> oops wrong channel :)
<wxl> usual suspects for the curious XD
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: yeah, too much unnecessary (con)fusion with those two installed.
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: well admittedly pulseaudio does work well, but it's just completely unnecessary. if you're going to give me an ADDITIONAL audio server, give me something like jack which is actually useful.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: Isn't jack used for recording, mixing, etc. ?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: yes, and that's what i mean by useful. it's useful to the person that uses it. i make sure to include jack on all my machines but that's because i do a bunch of audio work.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: usual suspects was a great movie, still is actually.
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: yes but we'll save that for #lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: okay, let's commit.
<ianorlin> how do I find out what resolution my intel onbaord graphics supports?
<ianorlin> I am thinking of getting a new monitor
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ianorlin: see xorg.0.log file
<ianorlin> I want to know I can use the features of a monitor before I buy that just tells me my current resolution loaded
<jables> I tried to install wine and I get the following:
<jables> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<jables> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jables>  libasound2-plugins:i386 : Depends: libasound2:i386 (>= 1.0.25) but it is not going to be installed
<jables>  wine1.6-amd64 : Depends: wine1.6:any (= 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1)
<jables>  wine1.6-i386:i386 : Depends: libasound2:i386 (>= 1.0.23) but it is not going to be installed
<jables>                      Depends: wine1.6:any:i386 (= 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise1)
<jables> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<jables> how do i fix this
<jables> i tried 'apt-get remove wine1.6'
<jables> but still get that message
<snesker> Does Lubuntu come with that program that tries to sell you magazines in the package manager?
<snesker> Am I going to have to remove ubuntu's spyware?
<dzho> snesker: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2337185/ubuntu-to-ditch-amazon-product-suggestions-from-its-search-results
<holstein> snele: lubuntu *is* ubuntu... same access to the same repositories.. you are free to add and remove whatever you like
<holstein> snele: sorry
<holstein> snesker: ^
<holstein> snesker: the unity lenses come with unity.. and lubuntu ships with LXDE.. but, what most folks are worried about is http://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why?lang=en
<snesker> wow
<snesker> thank you, holstein
<djsuprin> Hello!
<djsuprin> Do you know why there are two keyboard layout icons in tray in Lubuntu 14.04? And why Wi-fi icon was removed and if it will be fixed in future updates?
<snesker> based on what I know about lxde, you should be able to customize that by right-clicking the task bar and going through the options
<snesker> but I've been running lxde on mint and haven't tried lubuntu yet
<holstein> snesker: yes, there are many customization options in LXDE.. try the live CD for lubuntu if you like
<djsuprin> surely it is customizable. I just expected that LTS release will be stable since the first day of the release. And didn't expect stupid mistakes like missing nm-applet in tray. etc
<snesker> gonna try out lubuntu right now
<Waynes1> I've got a 2 gbyte mp3 player of which 1,5 gbyte are accessible from the mp3 player and 50 mbyte accesible from lubuntu, what's happening and how do I fix that?
<wxl> Waynes1: which?
<Waynes1> wxl: Waynes1, Waynes just died
<wxl> Waynes1: which mp3 player, i mean.
<Waynes1> odys mp x30v, but it only has 2gbyte of memory, not 8 http://www.amazon.de/Odys-MP-X30V-Video-Player-LC-Display-MicroSD-Kartenslot/dp/B002R68SIG
<Waynes1> I succeeded formatting it, but now it can't find the mp3s I'm copying on it
<wxl> Waynes1: am i correct that it has 2gb internal memory and then is expandable by sd card?
<Waynes1> might be, it appears to have a micro sd card slot
<Waynes1> but there's nothing in it so that can't be it
<wxl> huh bizarre
<wxl> what did you format it with?
<Waynes1> FAT32
<wxl> what program, silly?
<Waynes1> your questions are ambiguous
<Waynes1> gnome-disks
<wxl> fat32 is a a type of filesystem. you don't use it to format something.
<wxl> try using gparted
<Waynes1> now I can access the full 2 gbyte on lubuntu, but the mp3 player appears to be unable to find any data I copy on it
<wxl> did you use fat32 for the fs or the default ext3?
<Waynes1> fat32
<wxl> strange
<wxl> the thing didn't come preformatted?
<Waynes1> it did, but apparently it only recognizes files I put on it from a windows pc
<Waynes1> I'll be downstairs and see if that still works
<wxl> Waynes1: says it works with linux 2.4. assumedly that's the kernel version. and we're well beyond that, so unless there's a regression affecting this particular device you should be fine with regards to the os. i can't find a manual to give any instructions about how to deal with formatting, etc.
<Waynes1> wxl: who says it works with linux 2.4?
<wxl> Waynes1: odys
<Waynes1> now I fat32 formated that mp3 player on windows, copied a file on it (still from windows), that file was accessible on the mp3 player, then I plugged the mp3 player into lubuntu and pcmanfm "experienced an internal error"
<wxl> so here's an idea. in (if i remember correctly) the pcmanfm command is in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<wxl> find it
<wxl> then kill pcmanfm
<wxl> then run the command again
<Waynes1> second try worked, but I still can't access the files from lubuntu to mp3 player
<wxl> in a terminal
<wxl> add a "> somefilename" to the end
<wxl> actually
<wxl> better yet
<wxl> add "| pastebinit" to the end
<wxl> make sure you have pastebinit installed before you do that
<wxl> then plug in the mp3 player
<wxl> and give me the resulting url from pastebinit
<Waynes1> I'll just use windows for copying files, thanks four your help though
<Waynes1> have a nice day :)
<wxl> ku2
<NRDisciple> hey, got a question.  Just installed Lunbuntu 14.04 the other day, and it will not let me change the monitor resolution
<NRDisciple> I hit apply and the desktop remained at the monitor default.  The user claims it's too small, so i need to decrease the resolution.
<NRDisciple> Is there any way to fix this?
<Diplomatico> Hello, I want to install 14.04 in a pen drive, but I want to do it without creating a Swap partition, is it possible?
<wxl> Diplomatico: yep you can partition however you want
<Diplomatico> I mean,  I think lubuntu asked me to create a swap partition when i installed it...
<Diplomatico> So is it necessary, that is my question...
<wxl> Diplomatico: no, assuming you have plenty of memory
<wxl> in more ways than one
<Diplomatico> Oh, ok.
<Diplomatico> So what is the worst case scenario?
<Diplomatico> If I dont happen to have the memory?
<wxl> a lot of waiting
<Diplomatico> Ok...
<wxl> swap can be thought of as hard drive memory
<Diplomatico> Oh ok, as virtual memory...
<Diplomatico> Got it, thank you so much wxl!
<wxl> yep
<wxl> Diplomatico: you can also use swap FILES
<Diplomatico> What is that?
<wxl> Diplomatico: same difference but it doesn't require a separate partition
<Diplomatico> Ok, do you know how to configure it when i install lubuntu?
<wxl> Diplomatico: you can't at install time but you could install without swap and then set up the file
<wxl> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wxl> that page has the information you need to do it
<wxl> ↑
<Diplomatico> Great, thanks again!!
<wxl> np
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: I am kind of back to square one on sound issue. It partially works without pavucontrol and pulseaudio in vlc, but it doesn't work with flash/browser. how do I make it work with Alsa only?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: that's bizarre. works fine for me! what browser
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: midori
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: do you have the same issue with firefox or chromium?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: works in firefox, sounds like browser issue
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: yep
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: it works in midori too, damn I feel silly. I just needed to relaunch it.
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: oh yeah that happens with linux. you can update and change things and it doesn't always have an affect on running applications.
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: windows would just MAKE you restart ;)
<Unit193> Use `checkrestart`, or the other application.
<wxl> !info checkrestart
<ubottu> Package checkrestart does not exist in trusty
<wxl> wuzzat, Unit193
<Unit193> !info debian-goodies
<ubottu> debian-goodies (source: debian-goodies): Small toolbox-style utilities for Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 0.63 (trusty), package size 61 kB, installed size 190 kB
<wxl> interesting
<Unit193> !info needrestart | Never used this one though.
<ubottu> Never used this one though.: needrestart (source: needrestart): check which daemons need to be restarted after library upgrades. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 121 kB
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: make sure pulse is not running, either. that happened to me after i removed it. `ps aux | grep -i pulse`
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: I take it back, I installed pavucontrol few mins ago and that is why sound works in both browsers. hold on brb lol
<Unit193> echo autospawn=no >> ~/.config/pulse/client.conf
<wxl> indeed
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: okay I removed pavcontrol and autoremoved the rest, checking again
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: it works in vlc
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: now, it doesn't work in any of the browsers
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: did you check if pulse was running?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: I removed pavucontrol but surprisingly there is a process running for /usr/bin/pulseaudio, should I kill it?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: pulseaudio was removed too
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: yep kill it
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: done
<wxl> now restart the browsers
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: okay, testing.
<Guest80623> Hello, does anyone else have problems with m4a (mpeg4) in 14.04? they dont play in cmus, moc or guaydeque for me. though they play fine in vlc.
<Guest80623> cmus - > distorted; moc -> cant decode error message; i installed both with ffmpeg plugin
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: nope, it doesn't work still
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: check if anything's muted in alsamixer
<wxl> Unit193: you know of a surefire way to test if alsa is running?
<wxl> Guest80623: i'd talk to the maintainers of those programs. works fine for me in mplayer, too.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: I can listen to music in vlc and I checked in alsamixer to double-check nothing is muted
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: yeah duh. hm. firefox behaving or not?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: firefox, midori, no go.
<Unit193> wxl: Isn't it always?  Try speaker-test
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: can you play ANY audio in the browsers?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: no audio in browsers at all
<Unit193> firefox works on just alsam
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: trying speaker test
<Guest80623> wxl: i will try, thanks. i just though someone might have a same problem since 14.04, coz I have same versions of those players in 13.10 and everything works ok
<wxl> Guest80623: file a bug and you'll reach a wider scope of people
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: try this http://download.2600.com/mediadownload/www.2600.com/offthehook/mp3files/2014/off_the_hook__20140402.mp3
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: no music via speaker either, works through headphones only
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: and it's not muted
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: try toggling it just for fun.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: now speaker works via vlc, qasmixer had speaker muted and I unmuted it, restarted vlc, now testing browsers again
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: no sound through browsers whatsoever
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: did you click that link i gave you?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: what is it?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: the podcast of the latest off the hook show from the 2600 crew
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: the content is irrelevant
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: ah, okay
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: although 2600 radio is always entertaining
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: should you play it using aplay?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: no, open it in your browser
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: okay
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: it doesn't play in browsers, i can play in vlc however
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: wow, i'm stumped!
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: do I need flash supporting sound library for alsa ?
<wxl> not that i know of, KyouReeUs4nfo
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: okay, so you are saying it is possible to not use pavucontrol/pulseaudio/jack/jackd and just use alsa and hear sound from browsers as well as other applications, right?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: no, i'm saying it works for me
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: did you have to tweak anything?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: nope
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: u r using lubuntu 14.04?
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: yep
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: hmm, no clue what is wrong with my setup. It's a clean, but now not so clean, install.
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: backup /home and reinstall ;)
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: well, thanks I will let you know if I fix it
<wxl> KyouReeUs4nfo: ko
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: is there a way to choose default sound card for apps? aplay -l shows 2 cards in my case.
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: hw:1,0 works (in vlc only), which is analog one and HDMI doesn't work for some reason. I need to figure out a way to choose default sound card in browsers
<ianorlin> do you have amd graphics card KyouReeUs4nfo
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ianorlin: yes
<KyouReeUs4nfo> wxl: I am going to make .asoundrc
<ianorlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2152486&p=12686399#post12686399 has the solution I think
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ianorlin: thanks, I will reboot shortly. I have updated grub and made a change per this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/864735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864735 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[ATI HDMI] HDMI Audio Disabled by Default (since oneiric)" [Low,Fix released]
<KyouReeUs4nfo> ianorlin: no go after making a change and updating grub, and I would rather install pavucontrol and pulseaudio back instead of installing anything proprietary
<KyouReeUs4nfo> sound doesn't clearly work out of the box in my case, any other suggestions folks (except re-installing lubuntu again :)
<holstein> you might need the code to support an HDMI output
<holstein> if thats a dealbreaker
<KyouReeUs4nfo> holstein: atm I am not worried about HDMI, I just want to hear some sound from browsers first be it coming from analog soundcard
#lubuntu 2014-04-23
<danux> i have lubuntu 14.04  boot usb key , can i upgrade my existing 13.10 to 14.04 with it ?
<a_muva__> open terminal and enter: sudo do-release-upgrade
<danux> a_muva__:  this pc i am going to upgrade dont have internet
<a_muva__> back up your home dir first. insert 14.04 cd and I think there is an option to upgrade only.
<a_muva__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202945/how-to-upgrade-from-12-04-to-12-10-using-cd
<danux> thanks a_muva__
<MaxFrames> lubuntu rocks
<MaxFrames> why does the power manager applet say "power adapter not connected, battery charging"? (the adapter is connected)
<MaxFrames> "the magic battery"... uses cosmic energy to charge? :P
<viktor_> can somebody help me pls? i can't find out how to make sylpheed store message locally
<viktor_> anybody even here?
<Meerkat> viktor_, use POP3 instead of IMAP
<viktor_> meerkat, there has to be a way to do both, no?
<Meerkat> not that I know of. Have you used another email client that could do this?
<viktor_> meerkat, on regular ubuntu i used thunderbird, it wasn't set to store locally with IMAP4 by default, but was very easy to archieve
<Meerkat> viktor_, How did you get it working with Thunderbird? Thunderbird is available to install in lubuntu as well if you'd rather use that.
<viktor_> Meerkat, i've just downloaded my inbox and that's stored offline. i checked "spool" in the receiving tab, but not sure if my new mail now get stored as well
<viktor_> Meerkat, don't remember how i did it in thunderbird, long time ago. just changed something in the settings i believe. thnks for the tip, if i have more problems i will probably install thunderbird
<viktor_> Meerkat, but i like the simplicity of sylpheed. and i'm actually just using lubuntu for a while since circumstances force me to use an older computer
<viktor_> Meerkat, geting fond of it though
<urielvigilant> I upgraded to Lubuntu 14.04 from Lubuntu 13.10 , the wi fi got internet, but i dont see the icon wireless manager on right downside corner of screen as usual ? how to put it on again ?
<urielvigilant> after upgraded from lubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 wifi does work with internet, but i cant see the icon to manage wireles networks . how to fix it ?
<urielvigilant> code4fun monitor network state , is this one ?
<urielvigilant> network manager, i have it , but... it is different from the old one
<UrielVigilant> There are any disadvantages to use Lubuntu 14.04 updated from 13.10
<gQuigs> hi there... was wondering if the plans for 14.10 including removing consolekit?
<gQuigs> just was testing the new systemd ppa, and it breaks lxde/lxsession: http://www.piware.de/2014/04/booting-ubuntu-with-systemd-test-packages-available/
<gQuigs> I couldn't find a bug, but would be happy to report one...
<ianorlin> I think launchpad isn't the place to report bugs with ppa but to contact the ppa maintainer
<gQuigs> ianorlin: it's the staging/testing ppa for ubuntu moving to systemd...
<gQuigs> ianorlin: consolekit is deprecated and lxde/lxsession still uses it is the bug
<Unit193> gQuigs: Yeah, bit strange isn't it?  Might want to check lxqt and see if they've switched over.
<gQuigs> Unit193: awesome, the daily builds don't depend on it
<Unit193> Already?  Huh.
<comics_idees> is new version lubuntu released?
<wxl> !isitout ! comics_idees
<ubottu> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> oh sheesh
<wxl> !isitout | comics_idees
<ubottu> comics_idees: Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
 * genii feeds wxl more caffeine
<comics_idees> I need caffeine too
<comics_idees> if I type  in terminal update will it be ok? or it needs clean install?
 * genii slides comics_idees a large mug of coffee also
<comics_idees> thanks
<wxl> comics_idees: sudo do-release-upgrade
<MajB> I downloaded and installed 14.04 last Friday and have been super happy.  Only a couple of glitches which were easily fixed.
#lubuntu 2014-04-24
<mote> Hi. Anybody here. I just installed 14.04, and i can't find the setting for disabling the desktop workspace change if i scroll the mouse on the desktop.
<holstein> mote: try #3
<mote> holstein: "#3" i don't understand?
<holstein> mote: at this post.. sorry. i was distracted.. http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=16858
<mote> holstein: I was hoping that i could avoid editing cfg files. there use to be some setting somewhere hard to find.
<holstein> mote: i have only ever done this in the openbox config i linked
<mote> holstein: ok thanks!
<mote> holstein: It's a confusing feature. i end up having the desktops changing a lot
<holstein> mote: sure.. i also turn it off
<mote> holstein: It's sometimes hard to understand the default settings. I really love LXDE and openbox, but the settings and options are a mess sometimes.
<mote> holstein: Well thanks. CU
<jdkgfkg> hello. i have a critical bug with ubuntu 14.04
<jdkgfkg> when i do a clean install and boot first time without an external media, i get an error that it try to read or write outside of disk hd0 and i get then to grub rescue
<tedhs> why is it that I can't remove abiword or whoopsie without also removing lununtu-desktop?
<tedhs> or gnumeric, or any of the default programs?
<wxl> tedhs: because lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. however, it's really only a list. you can remove it.
<tedhs> oh
<tedhs> thank you
<wxl> tedhs: like if you look at what apt would remove, for example, you won't see lxpanel going away
<CPJoshCP> Hello
<CPJoshCP> I didn't realise lubuntu came with pidgen...
<CPJoshCP> cool
<UrielVigilant> why some lubuntu users are complaining Why bcm 4311 dont work with 14.04, after purge Sta and install b43 driver? Because we need to install wifi applet manually .
<genii> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genii> Hm.
#lubuntu 2014-04-25
<b3nt0> any quick way to reset xwindows without reinstalling?
<b3nt0> or rebuilding everything
<b3nt0> or rather lxwindows
<leszek> hi
<mic_> hello
<lag^2> i booted lubuntu from a usb and none of the stuff that was already on pc is there on the lubuntu desktop
<lag^2> how do i get to the stuff on from wht windows desktop?
<lag^2> how do i "automount my main harddrive"
<holstein> lag^2: i just use the filemanager
<holstein> !mount | lag^2
<ubottu> lag^2: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> keep in mind, its not "magic".. if your drive was failing or broken, linux wont "fix" it.. it'll just allow you to mount functional hard drives and rescue data
<lag^2> is the file manager something i need to download?
<holstein> lag^2: no
<holstein> lag^2: you literaly click on it, in the bottom left.. you see the drives available on the left pane.. click and mount
<holstein> or, refer to the link i gave on how to mount the drive
<holstein> !Mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Gl4di4t0r> How do I install virtualbox guest addons in Lubuntu?
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Gl4di4t0r: run guest vm, install .. https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp55231856
<Guest21072> somebody talk spanish?
<wxl> !es | Guest21072
<ubottu> Guest21072: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<utz1> Hey. Anybody else have a grey bar across their screen after updating to 14.04?
<nitero> anyone know if there's a way to change the options in the shutdown menu in lxde?
<lag^2> hi
<lag^2> do i have to install lubuntu to access my harddrive? or does the "try w/o installing" allso allow me to acces my harddrive?
<Unit193> Trying it should allow you to access.
<lag^2> how do i tell it?
<lag^2> "trying it should allow you to access" when i booted from my usb and chose " try withou instaling none of my programs or files were there
<Unit193> ...No, they won't be, they'll be on the hard drive, which you can mount.
<lag^2> how do i do that?'
<Unit193> Sounds like you want to install.
<randi> Hi after a successul upgrade to 14.04 fr0m 13.10, it seems that the pcmanfm tools no longer provides the "open current folder as root". Is there a alternative to this ?...Thanks
<randi> Other than opening pcmanfm in terminal...
<lag^2> can i just run the os from the usb and still access my drive?
<Unit193> randi: Right, they don't.  I think LXDE made a post about creating a custom action that does the same thing.
<Unit193> lag^2: You can *access* your drive now, but it won't act like an installed system.
<randi> ahh ty Unit193, got a link to that ?
<Unit193> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Unit193> randi: http://blog.lxde.org/?p=1082 not a ton on it though.
<randi> My system is a full installation to a 30 gb micro ssd card with dual boot with puppy linux
<randi> ty...Unit193 !!
<Unit193> Sure.
<randi> Its a script I spoz huh ?
<lag^2> is the "persistant storege" on the usb?
<randi> My installation is a full install , no persistent storage....
<lag^2> i'm looing to use my harddrive for storeage of all my programs but keep the os on the usb
<lag^2> can i do that?
<randi> I think so.....as long as your system recognizes the drive as local
<lag^2> so how do i do that?
<randi> I think lubuntu might do that for you
<lag^2> so how do i access the stuff from my harddrive?
<randi> I think when you boot after a live install the persistent file is in your filesystem
<randi> you move it, cut and paste to the drive
<lag^2> how do i find the persistent file?
<randi> look for it
<randi> it in the filesystem of your live install
<lag^2> on the usb?
<randi> It might be called casper-rw...
<randi> yah...on the usb
<lag^2> move folder called casper-rw to the c drive?
<randi> c drive huh?
<lag^2> (hard drive)
<randi> that sounds like ntfs or fat
<randi> which win product is it ?
<lag^2> 7
<randi> so thats ntfs fs, well, put it there and see if it works
<randi> just remove it from usb
<randi> maybe copy it and put it also in your documents as a back up
<randi> but yah, that would be where to put it , if it works on the ntfs file system, straight to the C drive
<randi> I usually partition a larger flash and put it on the second partition
<randi> ie the live partition gets redi=uced doen to minimum size then the rest of the "stick" gets partitioned to a ext4 fs and it becomes thenew home for casper-rw
<randi> thats how I handle creating an alternate, and larger that 4 gb casper-rw/persistent  file
<lag^2> ok i moved it to c do i delete the one on the usb now?
<randi> No.....not yet, rename it with an x...at the end , just in case,
<randi> If you rename it casper-rwx
<randi> then if itb doesnt work or something wierd happens, you still have it
<lag^2> then boot from the usb and it should let me get to all my normal stuff?
<randi> should. If not you will boot to a new live system with nothing that you had saved available
<randi> then you know it bdidnt work, hehe
<lag^2> nothig i saved when used the usb lastime or nothing from the hard drive?
<randi> usb
<randi> saved stuff is in casper
<randi> your hdd is seperate, youe windows stuff
<randi> your*
<lag^2> ok so once i start the usb how do i navigate to my windows stuff
<randi> It will just be there on the left panel in pcmanfm
<randi> WIN7 or whatever
<B_Little> hi
<lag^2> ok going to try a boot up with the livdusb
<randi> good luck, you have to cross your fingers...k?
<lag^2> um...ok
<B_Little> what ip address do I have ?
<lag^2> i ran it again and it was the same as before
<lag^2> i didn't see a pcmanfm or win7 or anything
<jxshxx> After upgrade to 14.04, my keyboard is not working in chromium browser.  It's fine in all other applications.  Any ideas?
<lag^2> i mooved the casper to my harddrive and stil can't get to my harddrive from lubuntu
<randi> try opening terminal and gksudo pacmanfm
<randi> thats gonna be opening your filesystem as root
<lag^2> so run?
<lag^2> run pacmanfm?
<randi> type gksudo pcmanfm in terminal to opn the filesystem as root and then possibly you will have access to your winbdows stuff in the side pane of the file system viewer
<lag^2> how do i get terminal?
<randi> really?
<randi> is there an icon for it on the lower panel?
<randi> menu>accessories>lxterminal
<lag^2> i can't tell i can only run this on windows so far lol
<lag^2> menu>accessories>lxterminal then type gksudo pcmanfm?
<lag^2> is that right?
<surfn> sup
<lag^2> @randi is that right?
<surfn> hey
<surfn> I see that Lubuntu 14.04 was released - no surprise there, but I hear development of LXDE has stopped
#lubuntu 2014-04-26
<ianorlin> it more merged with razor qt
<ianorlin> then they are making a qt based lxde called lxqt
<wxl> ianorlin: is that ever going to get integrated into lubuntu?
<ianorlin> yes in 14.10 is the plan
<wxl> cool
<wxl> i've been waiting for that
<wxl> i like qt
<auc|work> can i access the flash drive that i booted lubuntu from (liveusb) to write files to?
<surfn> so is razor-qt the new LXDE or is it lxqt?
<interf4ced> whats the difference between the "software update" and "package manager". Do they have some redundant purposes?
<holstein> interf4ced: you wouldnt choose a package with the updater to install
<holstein> you just update what you have with it
<holstein> you can use a package manager to update.. but, the updater usually checks on a shedule or whatever
<interf4ced> that's what i figured i just wanted to know fo sho
<interf4ced> the synaptic manager is basically just a GUI for pacman correct
<holstein> its a gui application manager
<holstein> we dont have pacman
<holstein> you can use apt or aptitude
<interf4ced> ok. that's what i meant. when i use synaptic i'm doing the GUI version of apt-get update/upgrade
<holstein> interf4ced: not really.. you are using the GUI
<holstein> interf4ced: if you want apt-get, you'll need to use apt-get
<interf4ced> so synaptic is it's own thing, uses it's own "programming", and doesn't call on apt
<holstein> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.81.1 (trusty), package size 1329 kB, installed size 7650 kB
<holstein> interf4ced: id have to check for sure...
<interf4ced> not too terribly important i'm just curious about it. another question I have is in the Lubuntu Software Center, the Ubuntu Software Center is an option for installation, does the Ubuntu software manager have a larger list of apps. in other words, I know there are more packages available than what shows in the Lubuntu software center(i can get them through apt). does the Ubuntu software center list more of
<interf4ced> these?
<holstein> no
<holstein> the sources are the sources.. you can install what you want from your sources with whatever package manager you want
<holstein> the ubuntu software center offers some commercial options
<interf4ced> 1 more question then i'll depart. Do you know of on linux and equivalent to a restore point in windows(snapshot), where you can restore your whole system back to a previous date?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> literally whatever snapshoting you would like
<holstein> you can dd the disk.. use clonezilla.. backup your home.. whatever level you want to be on with that
<holstein> clonezilla is probably the easiest
<holstein> and, its cloned to an external drive, so it wont break like windows snapshots do
<interf4ced> well i like to play with system files and tinker. my previous attempts at switching to linux usually end after about 6 months when i totally jack up my system. this was like 5 years ago, and I could never find a snapshot like program. is this a newer thing?
<b3nt0> any way to move the display with 2 monitors? so they work up and down?
<b3nt0> i have 2 monitors plugged in, and the monitor became primary but, the pc thinks its on the right.. but its on the left was looking for the setting but could not find it
<b3nt0> anyways any help would be great
<raalex> if you find out, please let me know too
<raalex> the settings for external monitors are very very basic
<b3nt0> i know, just never went there
<b3nt0> cant find it at all do you happen to know the binary?
<raalex> it's just in preferences, monitor settings
<raalex> but you will not be able to do what you want to do
<b3nt0> oh ya but i cant swap anything
<raalex> it offers almost no options
<raalex> yes, that's what I was trying to say
<raalex> it's a bit useless
<b3nt0> i ran into that, cant swap 2 to 3
<b3nt0> or whatever
<b3nt0> maybe i can just unmount at the etc level
<b3nt0> actually.. the monitor cant even be turned off via the display settings from my end
<raalex> yes, it's really annoying
<b3nt0> well silly me
<b3nt0> you have nvidia?
<raalex> No
<b3nt0> go system tools and server settings
<b3nt0> well.. my nvidia took over was able to fix it with it
<b3nt0> off topic question anyone shoved thunderbird profile on the google drive?
<raalex> is it normal that flash videos work awfully on Lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> b3nt0: try arandr
<b3nt0> is that a full xwindows?
<b3nt0> was looking a sec ago at that funny you mention JohnDoe_71Rus
<b3nt0> was compiling some irrlicht stuff and came up a no file
<Ahmuck> hi hi
<Ahmuck> i dumped 14.04
<Ahmuck> and moved back to 13.10
<comics_idees> how can I make greek/english toggle with alt-shift in lubuntu?
<B_Little> hi
<B_Little> what repository do I need to add for irssi 0.8.16 ? in the main repo only 0.8.15 is included
<vjacob> what is the alternative for
<vjacob> what is the recommended 'network-manager-vpn' alternative under Lubuntu, typically?
<vjacob> I am trying to avoid having to install
<vjacob> gnome to have this (network-manager-vpn) work, but so far I have had to reinstall 'network-manager', and when I try to create a new VPN connection using that, all the fields are grayed out
<vjacob> starting to think that going down the route of gnome again may be the only solution here.
<vjacob> openvpn btw...
<TaiSHi> After update (tried with fresh install as well) enabling Parcellite nor light-locker on autostart wont work
<TaiSHi> Is there any way to debug it to see where it's failing? Or is it a known issue?
<holstein> TaiSHi: you are trying to autostart an application? and its not working? how are you trying to implement that? how are you testing that in a live environment?
<vjacob> tried to google this btw.
<TaiSHi> I did so as well, there -was- an issue with nm
<TaiSHi> Which I fixed by adding the applet to taskbar
<comics_idees> how can I make greek/english toggle with alt-shift in lubuntu?
<TaiSHi> holstein: 2 different systems (one upgraded and the other fresh install), tried to implement light-locker from it's own menu and Parcellite from Default apps for LXSession
<TaiSHi> holstein: Also, if I go to light-locker options it -is- 'enabled' by default, yet app isn't running. If I turn it off and back on, it starts running but wont be persistent through a logout
<holstein> vjacob: its find to use that tool in lubuntu, if you want
<holstein> fine*
<vjacob>  ah.
<vjacob> just not sure how to get it to work
<vjacob> holstein: did you?
<holstein> vjacob: so, you *have* added it? then?
<holstein> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<holstein> is what i always refer to
<vjacob> as written above, clicking add VPN, then I have only greyed out fields
<holstein> vjacob: well, also written above is "trying to avoid", so you *do* have it installed? correct?
<vjacob> yes
<vjacob> yes
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient should be relevant then
<holstein> you might be missing some of the backend that is making the options greyed. or your user permissions..
<vjacob> hmm, thank you holstein, will go over this.
<vjacob> btw if I am using wicd to connect at this point in time, will that be an issue going forward?
<vjacob> not sure if my network-manager is being used at launch anymore
<vjacob> still, when I just launched NetworkManager using sudo, then I see the fields are editable
<vjacob> messy.
<holstein> vjacob: messy?
<vjacob> I am finding it a bit messy yes :)
<holstein> seems to support the user permissions scenario
<vjacob> ok
<holstein> vjacob: the tool doesnt ship with lubuntu, so it may require some configuration
<vjacob> not just thinking about the previously inaccessible fields/now accessible, also that I am myself choosing to run two different network managers
<vjacob> however, perhaps it is as simple as stopping to use wicd
<vjacob> aye
<holstein> im not sure if wicd supports VPN connections.. i know it didnt used to
<vjacob> holstein: hold on, what does Lubuntu ship with? :)
<vjacob> I guess I always thought it was some form of
<vjacob> network-manager shipped
<holstein> right
<holstein> i was reading you were adding one.. for vpn support
<vjacob> ah in terms of that
<vjacob> I see, yes
<holstein> if you are finding something 'messy', it might be due to that, is all
<vjacob> fair enough
<vjacob> not saying that Lubuntu is messy, for good orders sake
<vjacob> just that sometimes I (we?) end up making it (messy)
<holstein> vjacob: it would be "nice" to have an easy vpn client solution option
<holstein> could be that its just not something planned for out of the box
<vjacob> I would say it is a must in the times we live in
<holstein> eh.. id say, its likely not solving any problems either, but, if one wants to use a vpn, one should be able to, and i have no issues facilitating that method
<vjacob> hm?
<holstein> vjacob: im suggesting, a vpn is not in itself ultimately the perfect security solution, is all
<vjacob> nothing is perfect in terms of security
<vjacob> :)
<holstein> its not always "vpn = privacy" and security
<vjacob> nothing is
<vjacob> but you are right that vpn by itself does not create either
<vjacob> I just think it goes a long way for most of us on the planet.
<holstein> but, that quality and jugment call beside the point, im saying i aggree that vpn connection focus would be something i would get behind, regardless that i think its arguably helpful
<vjacob> agreed.
<vjacob> who else uses vpn or would like to see it supported on channel? democratic show of hands in these times of privacy and anonymity?
<holstein> vjacob: now that all that politics and policy is behind us ;) ..if you want to start a general bug report, i'll join it
<holstein> vjacob: its not "unsupported"
<holstein> vjacob: its just a matter of testing, and making it easier
<holstein> vjacob: nothing in lubuntu is preventing one from running a vpn client.. im only suggesting that you and i can address the "messy" ness of it, if you 'd like
<vjacob> holstein: let me think it over. first step is to get it to work myself :)
<vjacob> if you want to move forward though, feel free :)
<holstein> its not the goal of lubuntu to block or prevent vpn use in anyway
<holstein> im just suggesting, its a small development team, and may just not be part of the focus for the out of the box experience
<vjacob> hear hear :)
<holstein> id like to check upstream with wicd.. see if that has been added yet there.. or is planned to be
<vjacob> in terms of wicd I think it is also a must, at least for some WiFi nics I have never gotten them to work without
<holstein> vjacob: you ever use wicd-curses ?
<vjacob> wicd usually gets things configured far quicker for those cases, as far I have found at least.
<vjacob> yes
<vjacob> both that and wicd-gtk
<holstein> i havent required either
<holstein> something ive always wanted to test more, though
<holstein> vjacob: certain chipsets require wicd ?
<vjacob> as far as I know wicd doesn?t actually require removing network manager come to think of
<vjacob> it... and pretty sure it does not disallow network manager from running, probably will not work well though if you are using both panels to connect at once tho :/
<vjacob> you can go ahead and trial it
<vjacob> at little cost no?
<vjacob> not sure
<vjacob> almost seems that they do in practice
<holstein> vjacob: i have a box i can break like that.. if needed.. without concern
<vjacob> I wonder though how much is about special scenarios with long/difficult WPA passwords where wext acts differently?!
<holstein> vjacob: could be as simple as security management, i suppose
<holstein> i would like to get more scientific about it, though
<holstein> see how much is driver support, or wicd, or encryption.. or whatever
<vjacob> precisely
<TaiSHi> Ah, wifi hates me as well :P 14.04 is not being nice to me
<holstein> i have a problematice wifi device in linux as well. but its the device
<holstein> broadcom
<TaiSHi> Oh, mine is something more along the lines of "World hates me" :P
<TaiSHi> Seems wpa-supplicant isn't detecting network state change properly, I click on nm-applet, select network, input PSK
<TaiSHi> Nothing happens, when I click back, no networks listed... a minute or so after, it'll list networks back on
<TaiSHi> So I had to configure the network manually, then it works like a dream
<vjacob> TaiSHi, what I have done in the past is to choose another distro
<vjacob> so for at least me it is a deal breaker
<vjacob> sometimes it worked, sometimes I went through several distros
<vjacob> until I found something that made it work (usually wicd)
<TaiSHi> Well, I was charmed by lubuntu up until 13.10
<TaiSHi> 14.04 is performing great when it comes to performance
<TaiSHi> Still those minor issues that bug me, wifi one would be the most annoying one until I set up my networks again
<TaiSHi> It's to be expected when switching to a release this early
<vjacob> maybe
<vjacob> for me wifi would never be minor
<TaiSHi> Well I don't move my laptop everyday now
<vjacob> these days we all want our network connections to be without wires :)
<TaiSHi> Of course, but I think it would work just great on a psk-less network
<vjacob> save for those who run servers or are very conservative about either speed or security
<TaiSHi> We shall see on friday
<vjacob> :)
<TaiSHi> Home network works perfectly, so I'm happy with it
<TaiSHi> I can't take the cable with me to the bathroom
<TaiSHi> Yet I think autostart is somewhat screwed, or somewhere
<TaiSHi> brb
<TaiSHi> Ok, so now light-locker is working
<TaiSHi> and wasn't on my desk at work lol
<TaiSHi> Ok, got parcellite working, it was a pebcak issue, light-locker wasn't and will have to test at work on monday
<reddio> Hi!
<reddio> Does LUbuntu have its GUI utilities written in PyGObject like Ubuntu does?
<reddio> Not that I really know anything about software Canonical develops for Ubuntu... I'm a new Python developer (VB developer since '98, C# developer since '06, PHP developer since '08) and I'd love to help out.
<reddio> Oh well, I tried.
<comics_idees> is there a google earth version for lubuntu?
<TaiSHi> Is there one for ubuntu?
<raalex> no
<raalex> the linux version is non functional
<raalex> and for some reason the browser plugin, is only available for OSX and Windows
<raalex> which is funny since they advertise is with the slogan "go anywhere on any device for free"
<TaiSHi> It's because they hate us
<raalex> http://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<raalex> you can download and try it here, but it is supposedly non functional
<raalex> I am not really keen on trying it now because Google Earth sucks
<interf4ced> i've got /home mounted to dev/sd2, and i have 120GB total, and 84GB used, but i literally have not added anything to my home drive yet. it's almost a fresh installation. why is there 84GB used?
<interf4ced> or dev/sda2 mounted on /home, whichever way you would say it
<ianorlin> what are you using to get this information on used?
<interf4ced> a program called timeshift, and then a command "dh -f"
<TaiSHi> df -h
<TaiSHi> I'd say
<TaiSHi> And it's referred to /dev/sda2 (the device)
<TaiSHi> Do du -sh /home/*
<ianorlin> one thing not installed by default I like for disk usage is ncdu
<TaiSHi> Oh, ncurses based du
<interf4ced> ok, my computer is like 10 years old so it's just making noise, lets see what it says, i'm assuming du stands for disk usage, what does the -sh switch do?
<ianorlin> h is for human readable
<ianorlin> s is for summary
<TaiSHi> -s is i'vealwaysusedandnevercheckedwtfitdoes
<TaiSHi> From the docs
<TaiSHi> -s, --summarize       display only a total for each argument
<interf4ced> still just making noises. i'm assuming since ya'll are in here that you use lubuntu, have you been using it for a while?
<TaiSHi> I've been using linux for a while, lubuntu specifically a couple weeks
<interf4ced> k. it gave me this. i didn't run as sudo so not sure if that is why i got the error but...
<interf4ced> 84G /home/interfaced
<interf4ced> du: cannot read directory ‘/home/lost+found’: Permission denied
<interf4ced> 16K /home/lost+found
<interf4ced> i really have put almost nothing on here yet, so i'm really baffled why it's 84GB. i've used "filemanager pacmanFM" to look around on my home drive but i'm not finding anything really
<ianorlin> have you seen if it is a massive hidden file?
<interf4ced> what should i run for that. is there an ls switch for searching an entire directory tree. pacmanfm doesn't seem to have a display for sizes.
<ianorlin> press control h in pcmanfm will toggle showing hidden files
<interf4ced> i just right-clicked show hidden, but thanks for the shortcut. how can i get it to display the size? just sort by size and properties on the top one.
<interf4ced> ok properties on the Documents folder and it is currently calculating. it just went over 20GB. so i'm assuming it's something in Documents
<interf4ced> theres 35 GB's worth of "recup_dir.1, recup_dir.2, recup_dir.354" and so on.
<interf4ced> what are those folders for?
<interf4ced> there full of .txt and .java and .png files
<ianorlin> I have no clue what those are
<interf4ced> ok. my fault everybody. I ran PhotoRec to try and recover overwritten files. those are the recovery directories
<interf4ced> i didn't think it added that much info though. i must have done something wrong, and it was looping over and over just recovering the same information
<interf4ced> thanks.
<westmi> hello
<westmi> tacer aspire one
<westmi> acer*
<westmi> tinstalled lubuntu, and no wifi
<westmi> installed*
<holstein> westmi: needed proprietary wifi driver was installed by default for me, somehow.. confirm that your unit uses the same broadcom chip
<holstein> !wifi | westmi
<ubottu> westmi: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<westmi> Qualcom Atheros AR242x / AR542 Wireless Network adapter (PCI-Express)
<westmi> foxcomm
<bluezcruizer> Hi all!
<ianorlin> hi bluezcruizer can I help?
<bluezcruizer> I'm a newbie and have a question for installation of Lubuntu on an old machine (P3 1.17Ghz 1GB Ram 2 HDDs, NVIDIA Geforce 5500 FX card).  The Video card is a PCI card.  I'm currently in test mode (running the o's on a flash drive) and it did not recognize the video on the PCI.  I had to go to the BIOS and tell it to run the video on the integrated graphics and switch the cable.  How do I get the o/s to run on the PCI video car
<bluezcruizer> Or do I have to install the o/s on the HDD first, switch the BIOS to video bus PCI and restart the machine to get lubuntu to see it and install appropriately?
<bluezcruizer> I checked my hardware settings and "install drivers"...it saw the PCI card then and allowed me to install the NVIDIA driver, but when I switched the cable from the integrated graphics card to the PCI card, it did not pull the video up.
<bluezcruizer> I might've just answered my own question...maybe  the driver's installed but I need to restart (still using the USB stick) to see if the driver works and I can use my PCI video card...
<bluezcruizer> ...change the BIOS back to PCI first...
<leszek> hi
<ianorlin> I am not sure it will work as nvidia have stopped drivers for that card since 12.04
<bluezcruizer> well that's a bummer.
<bluezcruizer> is 12.04 still supported (long life support)?
<ianorlin> not for lubuntu and it starting becoming unsupported in 12.04
<bluezcruizer> oh; you mean Dec 2004...?
<ianorlin> no I mean ubuntu 12.04 did not have that card working iwth that version of x window system
<bluezcruizer> oh.  might be stuck on the integrated graphics card then as that seems to work.
<bluezcruizer> ok, thank you for your dialog and help Ianorlin.
<bluezcruizer> really appreciate it.
<ianorlin> lubuntu doesn't require much in the way of graphics thankfully but some gaems still do
<bluezcruizer> thankfully this system's primary purpose is productivity software...the kid likes to play some flash-based games online (educational games)...he's very young so he won't be into high resource usage video games on PC for a few more years anyway.
<bluezcruizer> so I can do without using the PCI card.  Just a bummer as it means the mobo will and it's RAM will have to handle video operations...offloading the task to the PCI card won't be accessible.
<bluezcruizer> I'll jump off now.  thank you!
<michalby> My computer won't resume after suspend, after reboot apport reports kerneloops. I
<michalby> How can I report this bug, if it's a bug, and how can I try other kernels to see if it is a new issue?
<michalby> Lubuntu 14.04, nokia booklet 3g
<comics_idees> is there any web site with basic tweaks and how tos for lubuntu?
<ianorlin> comics_ideas menu prefrences customize look and feel and panel prefrences can provide basic tweaks but not sure where on the web others have used them
<ianorlin> if you create a new user for exprimentation you won't mess up your main account
<Megaman_> Can spmeone help me connect my wifi on lubuntu 14.04?
<Mikaela> Megaman_: ALT + F2 and type "nm-applet" without the quotes and press enter (or return if you call it as that).
<Mikaela> Unless your issue is different from what I think in which case you should give a little more information :)
<Megaman_> Ok I did that but I dont know where to go to see a list of wifi networks
<Megaman_> I figured it out ty
 * Mikaela wonders if there is anything new on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1308348 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> Undecided? I think it should be decided as so many people are seeing and wondering it. Good night
<westmi> got it fixxed had to install wicd and totally remove networkmanager
<westmi> holstein   got it fixxed had to install wicd and totally remove networkmanager
<B_Little> is there a shell based webbrowser ?
<Unit193> w3m, lynx, etc.
<B_Little> k tnx ill give it a try
#lubuntu 2014-04-27
<holstein> westmi: what are you doing to faciliate the vpn connect? in wicd?
<interf4ced> i can't seem to figure out how to uninstall steam. apt-get remove says "steam:i386" is not installed. Lubuntu software center doesn't have it listed. I think i installed it from the website for steam.
<B_Little> How can I autorun some command when I open Lxterminal ?
<melodie> B_Little what exactly do you need to do?
<melodie> can you explain from "a" to "b" ?
<melodie> B_Little time flies, are you still here?
<B_Little> melodie: hi
<B_Little> melodie: I have a Lxterminal shortcut on my desktop, I want to start irssi when I doubleclick it
<melodie> open your lxterminal shortcut with a text editor, leafpad or whatever and paste the content to http://pastebin.com
<melodie> I'll look at it and tell you what it lacks
<B_Little> ok tnx
<B_Little> melodie: http://pastebin.com/pvZwreUS
<B_Little> im sure its wrong but I cant seem to find a solution online, I think i have to create a bash file or something
<melodie> B_Little I test
<melodie> normally you should not
<melodie> just wait a second
<melodie> I need to install lxterminal then test your command line
<B_Little> isnt Lxterminal included by default in lubuntu ?
<melodie> B_Little
<melodie> you have:
<melodie> Exec=lxterminal --geometry=120x35 irssi
<melodie> try instead:
<melodie> Exec=lxterminal --geometry=120x35 -e irssi
<B_Little> melodie: ill try now
<melodie> I don't use Lubuntu, I use Bento which is using Openbox with very few components from Lxde
<melodie> ;)
<B_Little> melodie: great it works tnx, I must have searched for wrong info online cause the solution seems simple
<melodie> next you might want to have irssi connecting directly to your favorite server and chan but this might be out of my range of knowledge
<melodie> B_Little next time you take the command line and paste it to the terminal, to see what it produces
<melodie> then you can also type "lxterminal --help" to see the options
<B_Little> melodie: ok tnx ill check the helpfile now
<melodie> :)
<melodie> ok
<B_Little> ok it seems to work :)
<melodie> ho ho
<melodie> I get further:
<melodie> Exec=lxterminal --geometry=120x35 -e 'irssi -c irc.freenode.net'
<melodie> this works
<melodie> connected directly to freenode
<melodie> now what about a chan?
<B_Little> cool
<melodie> try "irssi --help" there are the options
<melodie> maybe the man would help to find out for the chans
<B_Little> yes it does
<melodie> B_Little so have you found the option to connect directly to the chan too?
<B_Little> yes
<B_Little> and saved the config
<melodie> can you tell me the option, so I don't need to seek for it?
<B_Little> sure
<B_Little> { name = "#lubuntu"; chatnet = "freenode"; autojoin = "yes"; },
<B_Little> but I did it in irrsi
<melodie> so you don't have it in the Exec= command line of your desktop file?
<B_Little> that part not
<melodie> this would be the aim
<melodie> there isn't much missing
<B_Little> the part i have in my desktop file is connecting to the server
<melodie> I look if I find how to add an option for the chan
<B_Little> no indeed, i think -channel #test might do the trick
<B_Little> ill try that out
<melodie> -channel is not an irssi option
<melodie> not found in the man
<B_Little> i doublecheck it
<melodie> I test on a machine which is besindes me but I was disconnected there, I had to replug the cable
<melodie> crummy cable
<melodie> bad cable, changed cable :)
<melodie> B_Little I have a bit more:
<melodie> Exec=lxterminal --geometry=120x35 -e 'irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n my_nick -w my_password'
<melodie> I still try to find how to add a direct command to be in a give chan automagically
<melodie> B_Little ok, you can do the rest in the irssi.conf file
<melodie> as you can provide a custom configuration file and add the option in the command line:
<melodie> Exec=lxterminal --geometry=120x35 -e 'irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n my_nick -w my_password --config /path/to/custom_file'
<melodie> B_Little and from there you are now one click away from your favorite chan
<B_Little> melodie: i see tnx ive added that too
<melodie> :)
<melodie> B_Little I have setup such desktop files before, I did that for the command line which allows configuring the keyboard mapping
<melodie> lxkeyboard would not keep the setup, so it drove me mad, and from there I set up a desktop file to start xterm maximized (to see the list better) and the "dkpg-reconfigure keyboard" command line
<B_Little> ok, im tweaking it a little more now
<melodie> B_Little you are one more happy user! :D
<B_Little> yes :)
<dartz_lu> hello everyone
<dartz_lu> I need a bit of help.
<dartz_lu> I installed Lubuntu 12.04 on a spare HDD in one PC. Then I moved it to another, older P4 machine
<dartz_lu> I keep getting thrown to grub rescue command line with something missing
<dartz_lu> Live USB/CD fail to boot on this old machine. I have tried Lubuntu 12.04 live cd, usb, system rescue cd, super grub disk 2
<dartz_lu> I can't figure out how to fix it
<dartz_lu> Should I give up and tell the owner to junk it and get something newer?
<configX> Really liking Lubuntu 14.04. Only a couple of minor issues...for some reason I am seeing two power management icons in the system tray. Also it takes between 60 and 90 seconds for Lubuntu to boot. There is a black screen and then finally the login screen shows.
<configX> Here's what I mean about the icons: http://i.imgur.com/Nh15TSs.png
<holstein> 60 and 90 seconds seems pretty nice
<holstein> i mean, linux nor lubuntu makes any hardware faster. they just typically use less resources
<holstein> are the power icons like that out of the box? or on the live CD? or as another user?
<configX> holstein: Well, I mean it was way faster when using MATE. This is a fairly modern computer. It seemed strange how it hung on a black screen for so long without any indication of what it was doing.
<configX> When I first ran it I almost thought it crashed
<holstein> configX: could be gtk related.. could be a different graphics driver, or some other issue
<holstein> unless it was mate on 14.04 with the exact same packages other than just mate vs lxde, it really could be anything
<holstein> for example, if you are comparing mate in 13.10 vs lxde in 14.04.. the kernel driver support would be more likely an issue
<configX> That's true
<configX> Is Lubuntu not supposed to be verbose at all during startup?
<holstein> configX: that has been my findings.. though, it can depend on what messages are coming from where
<holstein> i have one message about a broadcom chip on one machine.. on others, no messages
<configX> With the icons I don't recall changing anything after a fresh install
<holstein> configX: you can try with the same live CD you installed from, which likely has older versions of a few packages.. you can try as another user, or the guest user.. you can find some laptop mode checkboxes in the configs
<configX> Good idea, I'll give that a try.
<comics_idees> hi I tried to set dual monitor in autostart with disper but it does not work. When I type command in terminal it works
<comics_idees> why in autostart does not work
<comics_idees> ?
<comics_idees> the command is correct
<comics_idees> I checked it
<ianorlin> disper?
<comics_idees> yes
<comics_idees> it is like xrandr
<comics_idees> but I think disper is better
<comics_idees> for setting dual monitor
<comics_idees> anyone uses disper?
 * ianorlin uses arandr but doesn't autostart it
<comics_idees> well I have permanent dual screen and I would like to autostart
<comics_idees> in fact it was working in previous lubuntu version
<comics_idees> but after upgrade I cannot set it to work
<ianorlin> are you trying to autostart it by putting a file in a folder?
<comics_idees> yes
<comics_idees> i put a file in /etc.
<comics_idees> sorry
<comics_idees> in /etc/xdg/autostart
<ianorlin> oh have you tried going to deafult apps for lxsession and putting disable autostart locations to no?
<comics_idees> no I dont think zI disabled
<comics_idees> i create a file disper.desktop
<ianorlin> it might be by a stupid default
<comics_idees> xm
<comics_idees> how to enable autostart
<comics_idees> ?
<comics_idees> I also put another app in autostart and it works
<comics_idees> about altshift toggle
<comics_idees> language
<bjorn_> Hello, someone know how to make the touchpad inactive while writing? My netbook is driving me mad.
<krytarik> bjorn_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Touchpad_settings
<bjorn_> krytarik, thanks
<krytarik> bjorn_: Tell me if it works. :)
<bjorn_> krytarik,  i think i will have to restart and its not possible right now i
<krytarik> bjorn_: Actually, just run the command given there manually, to apply it right away.
<bjorn_> krytarik,
<bjorn_> krytarik, how stupid am I?
<bjorn_> :)
<krytarik> lol
<krytarik> bjorn_: Well, one would usually think to go by 'protocol', I guess. :P
<krytarik> I.e. see after the next login, at least.
<krytarik> bjorn_: And apologies for shooting that link so comment-less there, wasn't in the mood of typing anything there. :P
<bjorn_> krytarik, i will try it out more in detail later, but i think its an improvement
<krytarik> bjorn_: So it works now?
<bjorn_> krytarik, Maybe, I have not had any issues yet at least :)
<bjorn_> well, thanks and se you later.
#lubuntu 2015-04-20
<Christopher-Were> Hi, I've recently updated Lubuntu 14.10 inside of a virtual machine and now when I boot up I get a kernal panic
<holstein> kernel?
<holstein> you get a message? or, you have something that is making you think you have a kernel panic?
<Christopher-Were> I'll pull up a screen shot 1 sec
<holstein> you updated lubuntu 14.04? with something like "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"? can you locate an older kernel and try booting it, please..
<holstein> if youcan get in with the older kernel, run the command i gave, and share errors..
<Christopher-Were> there's no older kernal on the grub menu
<holstein> you only have one kernel? in the list? you have no "older entries"?
<Christopher-Were> nope
<holstein> you should have a recovery mode for the one kernel you have.. can you get into it?
<Christopher-Were> at the moment it's not booting into anything. It's just a blank blck screen before it even gets to the grub menu
<Christopher-Were> okay I'm at the grub menu and it only lists 3.18 and no other kernal
<holstein> sure, so, where i suggest to boot the recovery kernel mode, for that kernel, try that
<Christopher-Were> it gives me options of systemd, upstream and recovery mode, but all of those cause the same kernal panic
<holstein> you should see "older kernels"..
<holstein> why are you saying "kernel panic"? does something say that?
<Christopher-Were> yes it says kernal panic
<Christopher-Were> I'll send over  a screenshot of the error
<holstein> Christopher-Were: can you get into the recovery mode? yes or no?
<Christopher-Were> no
<holstein> i think you are in the chroot in and fix something state..
<holstein> i would start with a live iso, and see if the file system can be repaired
<Christopher-Were> Is upgrading in ubuntu even stable? this isn't the first like upgrading has caused me problems
<holstein> Christopher-Were: i dont know what you are referencing, friend
<holstein> if you mean, upgrading the version from 14.04 to 14.10, sure, that *can* be stable
<holstein> but, there can also be issues..
<holstein> is that what you did? or did you just do a system update?
<Christopher-Were> I mean just upgrading within the same release, which is what seems to have caused this problem
<holstein> Christopher-Were: i dont konw what you have upgraded, or how
<holstein> Christopher-Were: also, if you have 3rd party sources, or not..
<Christopher-Were> i don't have any
<Christopher-Were> thanks very much for your help, but i've got somewhere to be right now. Maybe Lubuntu isn't stable enough for y uses anyways. Thanks bye.
<holstein> one should always have backkups, regardless.. in virtulized os's, i'll take a snapshot
<rawhead> Hi all
<rawhead> Could anyone help. I got Logitech usb mouse, MX500. It moves slow on lubuntu
<Christopher-Were> Hi, does anyone know where I can change my default sound device in Lubuntu 14.10?
<Christopher-Were> hello?
<Christopher-Were> Hi, does anyone know where I can change my default sound device in Lubuntu 14.10?
<Unit193> alsamixer and hit F6 to select sound device.
<Christopher-Were> that doesn't change my default sound device.
<Christopher-Were> What I'm looking for is the ability for the taskbar slider to corrispond with by usb sound device
<Unit193> Might be easier for you to use pulseaudio.
<Unit193> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Christopher-Were> I've installed pulseaudio
<Christopher-Were> but I'm having a little difficulty in how to selected my default output device
<Christopher-Were> The issue is that I'd like the volume control on the taskbar to work with my usb card
<Kamilion> Christopher-Were: that's supposed to be what pulseaudio is for; finding ALSA based audio devices and managing them. In your case, it should be trying to select your USB device in preference to any onboard audio chips.
<Kamilion> uhh, it's been a while, but I know there's a number of gui and cli tools for poking at pulseaudio's state.
<Kamilion> if I remember correctly, the package is pavucontrol to get the graphical pulseaudio tool
<Christopher-Were> I've got pavucontrol up but it can change what the taskbar mixer corrisponds too
<Christopher-Were> I've also got the xfce4-mixer but that's no help either
<Kamilion> most of those will be controlling alsa's mixer
<Kamilion> IIRC
<wxl> Christopher-Were: alsamixer
<Unit193> Kamilion: That it is, but I believe the lxpanel plugin works with alsa.
<Kamilion> that'll set the hardware volume controls, yes
<Kamilion> but it won't let him choose the output device, from memory.
<wxl> sure it will
<Kamilion> normally pulse takes care of it automatically -- when I plug my plantronics headset in, it correctly moves the audio over to it without me doing anything.
<Christopher-Were> okay, because my usb headphones have a volume control on them which works with the volume slider in the taskbar, do I need to use a different applet?
<Kamilion> Oh, wait... Uh, how much did you pay for that USB audio device?
<Christopher-Were> why do u ask?
 * Kamilion has a little  one here from china that says it's 7.1 channel cmedia chipset, but the volume control is either ALL THE WAY UP or whispers and nothing in between
<Kamilion> /me has a little $4 one here from china that says it's 7.1 channel cmedia chipset, but the volume control is either ALL THE WAY UP or whispers and nothing in between
<Kamilion> even on windows.
<Christopher-Were> Oh my headset was about £30. The volume controls work fine in KDE
<Kamilion> I ended up using the volume dial on my speakers for that :/
<Kamilion> okay, so the mixer does work.
<Kamilion> so we've ruled out hardware fault if KDE demonstrates proper behavior
<Christopher-Were> the usb mixers works, the volume slider in the taskbar picks it up, but when I change the volume via the controls it changes the volume of the onboard soundcard which I don't want
<Kamilion> ohh.
<Kamilion> So you're trying to get the tray control to target a different device
<Kamilion> gotcha
<Christopher-Were> presumably because the tasbar slide changes the volume of the default sound device
<Christopher-Were> exactly Kamilion
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/hl2HH/b4e0c59d13.png  <--- you can see mine here, on this system.
<Kamilion> but that's being fed to the VMs through vmware workstation
<Christopher-Were> i see
<Kamilion> gimme a couple minutes to poke vmware and set the device up for USB passthrough to a VM
<Kamilion> and I'll see if I can replicate your issue.
<Christopher-Were> maybe there's another taskbar volume applet I can use? if the lxde one only uses alsa
<Kamilion> I think there's a couple others
<Christopher-Were> I know KMix works, but obviously that would be kinda clunky with LXDE
<Kamilion> check the software store for 'mixer' or search through the package lists with synaptic
<Kamilion> oh, don't worry about that
<Kamilion> I have kvirc installed on my lubuntu box
<Kamilion> it brought in half of KDE, but I don't care
<ianorlin> depends how much resources you have though
<Kamilion> i just want my pretty, themed IRC client.
<Kamilion> yeah. The libs on disk are pretty small, only a few hundred megs...
<Christopher-Were> I have 16gigs of ram so resources aren't an issue, but I'd like it to be as snappy as possibly
<Kamilion> as long as you're running lubuntu, there ain't much else running in the background to slow things down.
<Kamilion> :D
<Kamilion> The only bone I can throw you is, try some other mixers from the repository and see what works
<Kamilion> a good trick for that is grabbing a livecd, stuffing it on a USB stick
<Christopher-Were> the xfce4 one seems like it might do the job
<Kamilion> and installing packages on that to find one that works best before committing to installing it on your main disk
<Christopher-Were> im sorry, what do you mean by that?
<Kamilion> whoops, sorry.
<Kamilion> hadda step away from the KB for a moment, guess it was a moment too long.
<Christopher-Were> hmm no success as of yet
<Christopher-Were> Okay, I'm not finding any suitable ways to deal with this.
<Christopher-Were> I don't understand why this is so difficult on Lubuntu or why other people for some reason haven't had to deal with this
<Christopher-Were> Is there a way I can have an icon in the taskbar open pauvcontrol? Since it doesn't appear the LXDE's menus there doesn't seem to be an option to add it to the taskbar as an application launcher
<Christopher-Were> Is anyone still here?
<ianorlin> yes with volume prefrences on the applet
<ianorlin> or volume control settings once pavucontrol is installed
<Christopher-Were> i think i need to explain the problem again, you're not the person who was just helping me
<ianorlin> I was reading the scrollback
<Christopher-Were> I have a usb interface which is not my on-board soundcard. I'd like the volume mixer in the taskbar to corrispond with my usb device not the onboard card. Now apparently this is impossible because LXDE works with alsa not pulse audio, which means I need a new audio mixer. I've tried the xfce4 one but it doesn't seem to want to work.
<Christopher-Were> Is there a simple audio mixer which fits into the system tray where I can select my device. Or can I just click a launcher to launch pavucontrol since I know that works. It's a clunky solution, but at this point I'll take it.
<Christopher-Were> basically a gtk version of kmix
<Christopher-Were> Dang it, now I've lost all sound
<Christopher-Were> I dn't understand why this is so difficult
<Christopher-Were> So if I wanted to launch pavucontrol from the taskbar. How would I go about it?
<ianorlin> right click on the quick launch area and click application launch bar settings
<Christopher-Were> okay, I'm there now
<Christopher-Were> It seems to be allowing me to add menu items, not custom commands
<ianorlin> ah you would need a to create a .desktop file for that
<Christopher-Were> seriously?
<Christopher-Were> I think my PC setup might be a bit too much for Lubuntu. Do you know if it's possible to do a "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop" and remove lubuntu by "sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop"?
<Christopher-Were> or am I just playing with fire with that?
<ianorlin> lubuntu-desktop is just a metapacakge
<ianorlin> Christopher-Were: I don't actually have a usb audio device though
<Christopher-Were> yes but apt-get autoremove should work everything else out right?
#lubuntu 2015-04-21
<jasabella> hi :)
<zy3pD> hi everybody, there is a bug in PCManFM 1.2.0 (Lubuntu 14.04): When I press F4 to open the current dir in a terminal nothing happens if the path contains Spaces ... maybe someone forgot to put the path in "" ... is this bug already known?
<choki> yes it is true, same problem here
<Unit193> http://sourceforge.net/p/pcmanfm/bugs/891/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 14.10 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel
<ioda> hello
<ianorlin> hi ioda any way I can help?
<ioda> there is an extreme critical error in the recent lubuntu daily build
<ianorlin> ioda /join #lubuntu-devel is the better place to discuss this is for stable release support
<ioda> HowTo crash x-server endless times: load recent daily version. dd it to an usb drive. run apt-get update && apt-get install libreoffice. Start anything of libreoffice. have fun with crashing X-server
<Unit193> ioda: :D
#lubuntu 2015-04-22
<user6997> hello folks, is it safe to install the icon pack from here: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/p/artwork.html on debian?
<user6997> 'cause the fellas on the debian irc say it's not
<wxl> user6997: and what reason do they have for that?
<user6997> wxl, they just said it was a bad idea and didn't elaborate.
<wxl> user6997: then i'd probably ignore them.
<user6997> ok, so I should be good then?
<wxl> user6997: i don't see any reason why not. are you using debian?
<user6997> wxl, indeed I am.
<wxl> user6997: and the blog says any debian based system would work, no?
<user6997> wxl, indeed it does, however the debian folks were telling me that installing a ppa could break things
<wxl> user6997: of course they could. that's always a risk.
<wxl> user6997: that's a risk on any ppa on any system
<wxl> user6997: but with artwork? i doubt it will have any significant, earth-shattering effect even if it did break something.
<user6997> wxl, but this is just icons though
<user6997> and a themne
<wxl> user6997: exactly, carry on :)
<user6997> wxl, thank you good sir
<wxl> user6997: my concern is that it won't work because it doesn't reference debian codenames
<user6997> wxl, how would I check weather or not it worked?
<wxl> user6997: because it will say it installed something :)
<user6997> it says gpg:        imported: 1
<wxl> user6997: try sudo apt-get -y install lubuntu-artwork
<wxl> it shouldn't work
<wxl> instead you should just download the icons and theme
<user6997> unable to locate :(
<wxl> user6997: unable to locate the download?
<user6997> wxl unable to locate with sudo apt-get -y install lubuntu-artwork
<wxl> user6997: which relates to my comment about the debian codenames not being used. just download the icons and theme and manually install.
<user6997> wxl, how do i install it with the tar.gz?
<user6997> I don't usually use that kind of package
<wxl> user6997: well, download, unzip and use obconf or whatever
<Eliz> Just download the deb and install it with dpkg would work alright no?
<wxl> Eliz: naw, still no reference to debian.
<Eliz> Mmm I'll have to toy with that idea later.
<user6997> wxl what is obconf?
<wxl> user6997: open box configuration
<wxl> user6997: you could always ask the debian guys to tell you how to do it given the fact you have a theme and icons
<user6997> wxl, true.
<ianorlin> also lxappearnce has some options for installing it
#lubuntu 2015-04-23
<ianorlin> is there a package so that when I update kernel I will pull down the latest linux-tools for my kernel as I need this for turbostat to work and having to do pull this in every kernel update could be annoying
<pr0tlogic> hello, I am trying to install lubuntu on my logical drive, but it doesn't show the raid 10 array it shows the drives as if in jbod, anyone know why?
<h-bomb> New release in a few hours right?
<ianorlin> yes h-bomb
<pr0tlogic> can the lubuntu installer do software raid?
 * h-bomb gets giddy!
<ianorlin> pr0tlogic: I honestly don't know but I don't use raid myself
<Unit193> Thought the alternate/debian-installer did them better?
<Unit193> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Unit193> Maybe. :P
<pr0tlogic> nah
<pr0tlogic> none of those help
<Unit193> Was worth a shot.
<Unit193> And I'm with ianorlin, done LVM, not raid.
<Unit193> pr0tlogic: Ubuntu and Lubuntu use the same installer, so #ubuntu or a channel specific to raid/the installer/etc will still apply to Lubuntu.
<wxl> h-bomb: yeah, it's not exactly going to happen at daybreak :)
<Unit193> !isitout | h-bomb
<ubottu> h-bomb: Did I SAY it was out?  Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<pr0tlogic> well ubuntu has options for software raid
<pr0tlogic> I don't see those with lubuntu
<Unit193> Oh?  Interesting.  Wonder what backend package Lubuntu's installer is missing this time.
<Unit193> pr0tlogic: What version?
<wxl> pr0tlogic: ubiquity or debian-installer?
<pr0tlogic> 14.10
<wxl> cuz i'm in d-i now and i see raid as an option
<Unit193> pr0tlogic: And, before opening the installer, check if dmraid is installed?
<pr0tlogic> yes dmraid is installed
<pr0tlogic> maybe i should try the LTS?
<pr0tlogic> would that make a difference?
<wxl> doubtful
<wxl> are you using debian installer or ubiquity?
<pr0tlogic> whatever the dewfault is
<pr0tlogic> I just downloaded lubuntu 14.10 today
<wxl> with the desktop or alternate installer?
<pr0tlogic> slapped it on a usb stick and booted iut
<pr0tlogic> i tried both ways
<pr0tlogic> i tried booting it live and using the installer
<pr0tlogic>  and then just selecting the installer from grub
<wxl> well alternate does not have a live option
<wxl> so you haven't tried that?
<pr0tlogic> what is alternate install?
<wxl> there are two lubuntu images, outside of the different architectures (e.g. amd64, i386, ppc): alternate and desktop
<pr0tlogic> oh im using desktop
<wxl> desktop has a live session and uses the ubiquity installer that ubuntu uses
<pr0tlogic> thats what im using
<wxl> alternate does not have a live session and uses the debian installer that ubuntu SERVER uses
<pr0tlogic> oh
<pr0tlogic> gotcha
<pr0tlogic> and ubuntu server includes raid options
<pr0tlogic> awesome, thank you sexy :D
<pr0tlogic> much appreciated
<wxl> certainly does
<zy3pD> hi everybody, there is a bug in PCManFM 1.2.0 (Lubuntu 14.04): When I press F4 to open the current dir in a terminal nothing happens if the path contains a space ... maybe someone forgot to surround the path with "" ... is this bug already known? ^^
<asound> two friend of mine have sound problems
<asound> how can i setup correctly the sound when having more then one sound card?
<asound> in for example kubuntu i can setup the soundcard by settings
<asound> but how can i set that up in lubuntu?
<asound> hello?
<jay8989> how to I change the text of lubuntu to resemble windows 7
<jay8989> ?
<holstein> jay8989: i might start with a screenshot or name for the font from windows. .there are windows fonts available..
<holstein> you can likely add them, and just set the UI to use them
<jay8989> im a newbie with linux
<holstein> sure
<jay8989> is there a program in lubuntu that allows me to change it
<holstein> then, maybe just use it "as-is".. imagine when you were a newbie to windows, and you just used the system "as-is"
<jay8989> like desktop preferences
<holstein> jay8989: sure. there are lots of settings in the menu.. what i suggest is, use the live iso to experiment with those settings
<jay8989> i mean I have some moderate skills with terminal commands
<holstein> then, you dont "break" the installed os in any way
<jay8989> well I think lubuntu is great but I favor the windows 7 fonts
<holstein> you can also poke around or play around with the guest user, or a new user you create.. then, you dont "mess up" your current system
<holstein> jay8989: sure.. just explain to a volunteer what fonts you want, by name, or some other way, and im sure that can happe
<jay8989> lubuntu fonts seem soft
<holstein> jay8989: i dont have windows 7 here, and its not free for me to check it
<holstein> jay8989: what i would do is, just install the windows fonts, and apply them, and see if thats more what i want
<jay8989> alright thanks for your help
<holstein> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 28 kB, installed size 131 kB
<jay8989> i see, yea ive done that for google earth linux
<holstein> also, the "restricted extras" meta package installs windows fonts, and *lots* of other packages
<holstein> jay8989: likely, you can just change the font, and find one you like
<jay8989> this is off topic,  whats your experience with peppermint compared to lubuntu ?
<holstein> i live near the peppermint dev's
<holstein> they both use lxde.. peppermint is great. and an even smaller community with little/no support
<holstein> lubuntu is an official flavor.. meaning, lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<jay8989> yes support is important
<holstein> that means something.. you get support.. upstream support.. peppermint doesnt have that, though, it *is* quite nice, and has lots of specialized tools
<holstein> the dev team are great
<jay8989> i heard lubuntu is going to lxqt at some point
<holstein> jay8989: ?
<holstein> jay8989: you should have heard/read that lxde is doing that.. upstream
<ig0r_> why doesn't GUFW work with Lubuntu?
<wxl> !info GUFW
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.10.1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 697 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<wxl> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.34~rc-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 129 kB, installed size 743 kB
<holstein> should.. whats the issue?
<wxl> oh derp
<wxl> haven't tried but should work
<holstein> i havent tried it recently, but last i did, it fired up.. whats the issue? can you start it from the terminal? and see any helpful error messages
<ig0r_> I'd also like to know how to istall the latest Guest Additions for Virtualbox
<wxl> ig0r_: for 15.04?
<ig0r_> yes
<wxl> ig0r_: virtualbox always lags behind. go complain at them :)
* Unit193 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 15.04 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel
<h-bomb> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<jay38478> how do i change my root password
<jay38478> ?
<jay38478> i want to change my root password and also make it so when I boot into lubuntu it asks for a password
<nicklas> hello, is the new lubuntu release still gtk, or has lubuntu switched to qt/lxqt now?
<Unit193> GTK.
<nicklas> thats too bad
<Unit193> Not really, LXQt isn't ready for sure.
<nicklas> i prefer qt, i run kubuntu atm, but cant upgrade cause of too little memory, i have a good pc with big hdd, but the os is installed with a small ssd with a few fps games
<Ahmuck> "weather plugin" for panel does not appear to work
<Ahmuck> battery icon is gone?
<Ahmuck> right clicking and selecting "volume control settings" is activating the f12 key (i assume) as guake is opening rather than volume control settings.
<talsamon> hallo I have upgraded some hours ago to 15.04 on my i686-pc. got this:init-zram-swapping[689]: mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB, zram-config.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=255/n/a, Failed to start Initializes zram swaping - no answer in the ubuntu-channel. what is to do?
<talsamon> swapon -s /dev/sda5  partition 2618364 8708 -1
<talsamon> 2,5 GB RAM
#lubuntu 2015-04-24
<Kamilion> man, it'd be nice if people would stop leaving before I had a chance to notice and help.
 * ianorlin agrees
<wxl> hey you two, this channel is for support!!!
<Kamilion> I would have tried to support Ahmuck's missing battery icon, and talsamon's zswap issue, but they left.
<wxl> i know, i was kidding
<Kamilion> i am sort of amused at jay38478's password questions.
<wxl> !patience | maybe we should respond to people immediately with
<ubottu> maybe we should respond to people immediately with: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Kamilion> I hope he found the documentation.
<talsamon> Kamilion, sorry a friend tell me, you have answered, i tested something
<talsamon> it seems systemd has overwritten with his own partitions my swap, so I had no chance
<Kamilion> oh
<Kamilion> talsamon: o/
<Kamilion> talsamon: so, there's two options you can go down; A: removing zswap, or B: swapoff & reformat the swap partition.
<Kamilion> really depends if you wanna keep it or not
<Kamilion> talsamon: so, there's two options you can go down; A: removing zswap, or B: swapoff & reformat the swap partition. Really depends on if you want to keep zswap or not.
<talsamon> Kamilion, and now it was the daily disconnect from my provider, I download a live-cd and hope i could burn it with the tmpfs from systemd without swap and try to resize the partitions
<Kamilion> grub2 can loopload from ISOs.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-deploy/blob/master/resources/buildscripts/xengrub.cfg   Here are some examples.
<Kamilion> the second menuentry is likely the one you would want to attempt to copy from
<Kamilion> I stress however, it is an example, you will have to edit it slightly and remove some of the options that do not apply
<talsamon> Kamilion, don't really know what zswap is , I never seen before, I think I had to accept it, its in the kernel
<Kamilion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10875643/
<Kamilion> it is a kernel module; yes, but it is stored in an optional .deb that may be removed if wanted
<Kamilion> the name of the package is 'zram-config'
<Kamilion> if you apt-get purge zram-config, the problem should go away
<Kamilion> zram/zswap is a method of compressing virtual memory
<talsamon> kamillon no I have deinstalled this, but the warnings were still there , this is only the zram-config not zram
<Kamilion> did you 'remove' or 'purge' ?
<talsamon> purge
<Kamilion> odd, that should have removed /lib/systemd/system/zram-config.service
<Kamilion> oh, you said you updated, right?
<talsamon> I upgraded from 14.10 few hours ago
<Kamilion> from 14.10? Did you have a previous version before 14.10?
<talsamon> yes
<Kamilion> hmm
<talsamon> I think I will try to resize the partitions
<Kamilion> I'm unsure what you need to do to format the swap partition
<Kamilion> I believe the process would be something like, use gnome-disks or gparted to right click and 'format as' type 'swap'
<Kamilion> then opening a terminal, running 'blkid' to get the new identifier, and updating /etc/fstab to match
<Kamilion> the latter part is more important, otherwise it will not be used unless you manually issue 'swapon /dev/sda5
<Kamilion> let's see if I can track down the proper mkswap command for you
<talsamon> ok, the way to resize it would not the problem, the problem is how much place I need , I can't be sure that systemd takes more space after this .. and if it works well
<Kamilion> OH
<Kamilion> OK, I have read the script /usr/bin/init-zram-swapping which is called by the systemd job
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/hoICR/0297029f46.jpg
<Kamilion> I think THIS is the mkswap that is failing with the error message that it must be 40KB or larger
<talsamon>  Calculate memory to use for zram (1/2 of ram)
<Kamilion> below that, where I highlight mkswap
<Kamilion> I think that is the command causing your error
<Kamilion> and we can see that is "mkswap /dev/zram${DEVNUMBER}"
<Kamilion> thus, changing your sda5 swap will not make the error go
<talsamon> seems logical, thanks
<Kamilion> ok, so simple solution
<Kamilion> apt-get install zram-config
<Kamilion> apt-get purge zram-config
<Kamilion> it is evident that some remnants of the package have remained
<Kamilion> so put the package back and force it to remove it again, that has helped me a few times in the past.
<Kamilion> this should also remove the /usr/bin/init-zram-swapping and /usr/bin/end-zram-swapping scripts
<Kamilion> AFK ~10min
<talsamon> ok, i try and reboot it, will back in a few minutes
<Kamilion> any luck?
<talsamon> Kamilion, don't no swap is not mounted
<talsamon> '/know/no/
<talsamon> now only one message from zram ureadahead:/usr/bin/init-zram-swapping: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden (file not found)
<holstein> so, you have swap?
<talsamon> on 14.10 a had a swap on /dev/sda5
<holstein> so, you cant mount swap now?
<holstein> what errors do you get when you try mounting manually?
<talsamon> swapon: /dev/sda5: swapon fehlgeschlagen: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt  (device busy)
<holstein> is it busy because its already mounted? and being used as swap?
<talsamon> mount: mount point none does not exist
<talsamon> mount|grep swap
<talsamon> no output
<holstein> talsamon: so, is it that the mount point you are specifying doesnt exist? or that its busy? or both?
<talsamon> etc/fstab -->
<talsamon> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<talsamon> UUID=6350cb6c-6bd3-4154-b012-f57266eb77a1 none            swap    sw
<holstein> sure, so is that still formatted as swap? if so, try mounting it manually
<talsamon> if its busy I don't know, I believe the tmpfs-partition of systemd had captured it
<holstein> i might just fire up a live iso, and look at my partition sructure
<Kamilion> check 'free -h' to see if swap is non zero
<talsamon> partitions
<talsamon> Speicher:       2,5G       761M       1,7G        17M        53M       419M
<talsamon> -/+ Puffer/Cache:       289M       2,2G
<talsamon> Auslagerungsdatei:       2,5G         0B       2,5G
<holstein> from the live iso, i can then reformat the swap, or, shrink something and make a new one
<talsamon> Auslagerungsdatei = swap
<Kamilion> looks like your swap is enabled.
<holstein> yup.. looks like you may just be reading messages, which, are not a big deal
<Kamilion> should be good to go once ureadahead figures things out
<Kamilion> one or two reboots and that message from ureadahead should go away
<Kamilion> if my understanding of how ureadahead works is accurate
<holstein> even if it doesnt, it shouldnt matter
<holstein> messages are just that.. not bad, necessarily
<Kamilion> he was getting an error from zswap
<Kamilion> [16:31:40] <talsamon> hallo I have upgraded some hours ago to 15.04 on my i686-pc. got this:init-zram-swapping[689]: mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB, zram-config.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=255/n/a, Failed to start Initializes zram swaping
<holstein> Kamilion: yeah, i read the scroll back before responding, but, thanks
<Kamilion> k
<Kamilion> it was pretty far back.
<Kamilion> and sort of odd that he had to reinstall the package to purge it fully.
<Kamilion> but looks like everything is operating within normal parameters now
<talsamon> kamilion, you think its ok now?
<Kamilion> aye, your swap is mounted, and empty.
<holstein> you can check and see that its ok
<talsamon> but I don't see it if in the mount output
<talsamon> without if..
<holstein> 22:39 < talsamon> Auslagerungsdatei:       2,5G         0B       2,5G
<Kamilion> swap is not a normal type of mount
<Kamilion> it does not show in mtab thus, mount will not list it
<Kamilion> udisksctl status might
<holstein> you can also use a live iso, boot it on your system, and run something like gparted, and see what is going on, and how things are mounted, and make sure things are as you want
<Kamilion> but I think that just shows devices, not partitions
<holstein> or, try gparted now
<Kamilion> always annoys me slightly that gparted is removed when installation completes
<holstein> its usually one of the first things i install
<Kamilion> same.
<talsamon> gparted listed the swap
<Kamilion> when it's not around, i use gnome-disks, but it doesn't feel as comfortable to me, as a technical user.
<Kamilion> if gnome-disks could resize partitions, that would probably move me over to useing it primarily.
<holstein> i rarely resize anything from a running normal system, anyway
<Kamilion> I resize USB drives often
<Kamilion> internal drives, not so much
<holstein> ive probably done it twice, in 20 years, or ever how long they have been making usb sticks/drives
<Kamilion> but this is a topic for -devel not for support
<holstein> Kamilion: there is an offtopic.. thats basically *-support for lubuntu
<Kamilion> and so, I return to silence until the next person arrives.
<dust> :)
<dust> u did a nice support :)
<talsamon> Kamilion, very thanks for your patient and fine explanation, very nice ;-))
<Kamilion> talsamon: no problem; enjoy your desktop :D
<talsamon> kamilion, I hope it will work, ... I am not really sure
<talsamon> sigh rsync -v user@host:/any/path/to/anywhere /another/path   rsync: connection unexpectedly closed rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(226) - never before on any system
<talsamon> just the normal rsync command....
<talsamon> oh that was my fault
<Kamilion> heh
<Kamilion> Thanks for admitting that; I've gone on wild goose chases just cause someone was too afraid to admit fault
<talsamon> ;-))
<fil10_> hello guys. have question about lubuntu. can i ask you?
<orakar> Hey guys! My terminal bell sound isn't working (trying to make irssi beep when I'm mentioned). Any idea how to turn it on other than just in the terminal's edit menu?
<aladiah> iam upgrading from Lubuntu 14.10 to 15, during upgrading it ask me if i want to keep or replace the personalized file config /etc/mime.types   whats is this ? i should rpelace ? what i will lose ?
<choki> ianorlin: it is just a file which handles what application opens from which filetype.
<aladiah> choki that message was for me ?
<choki> aladiah: oh yeah
<choki> sorry that
<choki> wait
<choki> aladiah: it is how i said, i would not much worry about that file. it just handles which application opens for example for files like .txt or .mp3 files
<aladiah> iam trying to backup the file  and i cant because console aspect is strange not normal . maybe because iam during installation . this dont work sudo cp /etc/mime.types /etc/mime.types.backup
<aladiah> choki t the details it give me is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878176/
<choki> aladiah: yeah it is kinda same for me.
<aladiah> i should say to replace then ?
<choki> aladiah: i would better backup to an usb stick
<aladiah> where i can find it in graphic mode ?
<choki> or even better i wouldnt care about this file :D
<aladiah> in wich folder i can find it in grphic mode ?
<aladiah> i cant see etc folder
<choki> what do u mean? it is in the folder /etc
<aladiah> i cant see it
<choki> copy the path in and press enter
<choki> on pcmanfm
<choki> or just open pcmanfm with root like `sudo pcmanfm /etc`
<aladiah> ok i see now
<aladiah> thanks choki
<choki> aladiah: :D
<aladiah> choki: this ubuntu 15.10 got less erros doesnit ?
<aladiah> 15.04
<choki> aladiah: idk, i still go with 14.04 LTS because is there nothing really changed
<choki> 15.04 is like 14.10 is like 14.04 is like 13.10 is like u know :D
<aladiah> blutooth dont work in mine 14.10
<Saikoro> Hello
<zombiehoffa> doh. I upgraded and now my lxpanel that was previously at the bottom of my lower monitor is at the bottom of my top monitor. I change the edge geometry in panel prefences (what worked before) and it just moved the panel around the top display
<zombiehoffa> is lxqt ready for prime time yet?
<suncokret> will lxde will be developed in future?
<genii> As far as we know.
<suncokret> does LXDE still develope now?
<wxl> suncokret: barely.
<genii> suncokret: Of course. https://github.com/LXDE shows for instance the latest change was about 7 hours ago
<wxl> i mean bug fixes and things are happening
<wxl> but new features? vast, and sweeping changes? probably not
<wxl> and honestly "lxde" on github is mostly lxqt
<wxl> git.lxde.org is a better view of the project as a whole
<wxl> additionally there are an increasingly limited number of developers for lxde. they're mostly focusing their attention on lxqt.
<wxl> if it's not clear, though, the future is uncertain. there are no plans that i know of to remove lxde from the repos, even when lubuntu is full-on lxqt.
<wxl> your latest lubuntu is lxde, suncokret, so enjoy it! :)
<suncokret> and tell me, in future if lubuntu go to lxqt, and we use lxde from repos, will we can use all programs
<suncokret> ?
<wxl> that's a strange question. if you mean with only gtk and not qt libraries, no. if we use qupzilla for a browser, you'll need qt libraries to use it. of course, you can always use something else.
<wxl> the thing you need to realize is that each flavor is a collection of components that are meant to and have been tested to work together.
<wxl> you can change things if you want, and each package is supported individually, but it's a little less clear how they will work together.
<wxl> you can get support for such potential bugs, but it may be had to replicate the bug without a clea understanding of the makeu of your system.
<wxl> for example, we recently got a report from an ubuntu user who is using lxde but with lxdm. i don't know any flavor using lxdm, so it makes it difficult to know how to replicate and fix
<wxl> does that make sense, suncokret ?
<wxl> if it's an consolation to you, lubuntu's goal is still being as lightweight as possible. currently, i think lxqt has a bit more overhead than lxde but it's a little early in development, really, and we will work to make the change to make it equally if not better than lxde at resource usage.
<wxl> i mean we're the only flavor left with an alternate installer. the reason for this is because we expect low-end machines to be our targets. even though it has tons of difficulties for us, it's important that we continue to offer it as part of our commitment to being lightweight/low-resource
<wxl> that being said, i'm going to go back to reading. need anything else?
<wxl> suncokret: ^
 * wxl disappears
<suncokret> i understand... now also some programs need qt libraries to work, and with this libraries they work in lxde... so in future, we will can use that programs in lxde too?
<ianorlin> suncokret: yes they will work but they could make things heavier
<suncokret> and gtk aplications will work?
<ianorlin> yes
<suncokret> did you have problems to install some applications from synaptic?
#lubuntu 2015-04-25
<SuperLag> Should do-release-upgrade show a new distro yet?
<Unit193> What version are you on?
<SuperLag> 14.04
<Unit193> You'll have to change it to look for normal releases, then upgrade from that to utopic, then vivid.
<Unit193> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Ahmuck> anybody missing power system tray managment icon?
<SuperLag> ugh
<SuperLag> have to step the upgrades? Can't go from 14.04 to 15.04?
<Unit193> SuperLag: You'll be able to go from 14.04 to 16.04.
<Kamilion> Ahmuck: yes
<Ahmuck> Kamilion, ping
<Kamilion> pong
<Kamilion> Missing icon is known issue; last i heard, "will be fixed after release".
<Ahmuck> *groan*
<Ahmuck> lubuntu used to be stable before it became "official"
<cheche> Is there any lubuntu theme with the windows close button on red?
<cheche> I am trying to install for my users so lubuntu looks similar to windows
<Novice201y> Hi. I'm not able to use Log Out button (inside Start menu) and Turn Off icon in lower right corner. What can I do with this?
<wxl> cheche: did you try looking at boxlook.org?
<wxl> cheche: that's where i'd start but honestly i have no idea
<wxl> Novice201y: what version?
<Novice201y> 15.04
<Novice201y> wxl:
<wxl> Novice201y: is this a fresh install?
<Novice201y> wxl: No, it was installed as 14.10 Unity at first.
<wxl> Novice201y: oh, so you've installed lubuntu-desktop within your ubuntu install then?
<Novice201y> wxl: Yes
<wxl> Novice201y: are you aiming for a pure lxde desktop environment?
<Novice201y> wxl: What You mean by aiming?
<wxl> Novice201y: is there a reason you still want unity?
<Novice201y> Novice201y: I'm not the only one using this PC, so I think - yes.
<wxl> Novice201y: look at you mentioning yourself ;)
<wxl> !purelxde | try this, Novice201y
<ubottu> try this, Novice201y: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> if that doesn't fix it, head back over here and we'll try to help you out
<Novice201y> wxl: But maybe is there another way to activate this button without touching 3rd parties?
<wxl> Novice201y: perhaps there is but the more complex the system, the harder it is to diagnose
<wxl> Novice201y: currently there is no official testing of lubuntu-desktop within a typical ubuntu. for that matter, no other flavor does that, either
<Novice201y> wxl: Maybe there is the way to simulate this buttons actions in terminal and check what will be the response?
<Novice201y> wxl: So, it's "nice" to hear it now ;)
<wxl> Novice201y: i know, i know
<wxl> Novice201y: i can diagnose lxde issues but unity is a whole different world to me :)
<Novice201y> wxl: But it's LXDE that doesn't work here. Unity is fine.
<wxl> Novice201y: i know, but they're not totally separate. open jup lxsession-default-apps and under core applications, what is your quit manager?
<Novice201y> wxl: I prefer to do what is listed on this site from psycho cats.
<wxl> Novice201y: heh, ok. well, your quit manager should be lxsession-logout. if it's not you might want to set it as such. that should fix you up. you can similate the action by running it in terminal.
<Novice201y> wxl: Thank You.
<wxl> Novice201y: np
<cheche> wxl: yes I did have a look on boxlook.org. But none of the themes have the window close button with red colour. I
<cheche> Funny 3 hours ago someone publish a windows theme http://box-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+Classic?content=169812
<cheche> I though that maybe is a poblem with openbox that does not allow  ir.
<ianorlin> cheche: I also have had trouble finding a pink titlebar one that is light enough
<Steven-> My sound works, but trying to control volume with amixer it will only lists IEC958 (S/PDIF) when I use 'amixer scontrols' -- Any ideas where I might go to get amixer to see my sound device?
<ianorlin> Steven-: what happens when you use alsamixer?
<Steven-> i can select the card thre
<Steven-> but I need to control the volume via a command for my Fn keys
<ianorlin> ah so you are trying to keybind it
<Steven-> yup
#lubuntu 2015-04-26
<pawel101> hiall. any1 know a good  free game program for linux / lubuntu to make mmorpg games?
<Captonjamason> hey
<Captonjamason> can i get some help
<Captonjamason> when i run the lubuntu installer it changes and says Out of scan range on my monitor
 * genii makes more coffee
 * wxl drinks said coffee
<genii> wxl: I'm actually working on a Guinness Extra Stout here while watching hockey, so knock yourself out ;) Just habit to make a pot
#lubuntu 2016-04-25
<aerth> just installed on a hpmini 110 and stuck at /dev/sda1 clean, ____ files ___ blocks
<ianorlin> aerth, that might mean the GUI is not working
<aerth> i press ctrl+alt f1 and i see the login prompt but after a moment it switches back to the /dev/sda1 clean, 12550/970000 files
<ianorlin> aerth, ugh
<onehy> hi, im having a little problem with wifi?
<aerth>  maybe screen resolution? because its a small netbook
<ianorlin> aerth can you reboot and get into the grub menu?
<aerth>  yeah
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ianorlin> probably a graphics problem
<onehy> im on a macbook pro 7,1, and on basically all ubuntus pre-16.04 the wifi worked fine
<aerth> k thanks a bunch
<onehy> bit of fiddling needed to start it, but it worked
<onehy> now it just wont work at all
<ianorlin> onehy, do you know what wifi card it is?
<onehy> 14e4:432b
<ianorlin> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aerth> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<onehy> yeah ive tried those steps, and the proprietary driver is installed (because the free driver is unfortunately shit), but it doesnt show any wireless points to connect to
<onehy> even though there are
<aerth> i guess i cant see the grub menu (if there is one)
<aerth>  shit
<aerth>  shift*
<onehy> im using the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<aerth> thanks a bunch ianorlin its got a mouse now! :D
<onehy> any ideas?
<aerth> i just got wifi on the mini hp 110 with apt-get install firmware-b43-installer && sudo modprobe -rv b43 && sudo modprobe -v b43
<aerth> very happy with lubuntu on a < 1gb netbook. ubuntu was not working out on it.
<aerth> later yall
<onehy> thats the driver that hardly works at all on my laptop
<ianorlin> onehy in the network manager applet do you have enable wifi checked if you do not that could be a derp moment
<swift110-phone> bhry
<swift110-phone> h etc
<swift110-phone> hey ianorlin
<onehy> yes
<ianorlin> onehy you still have the network manager applet in 16.04 right
<onehy> yes i do
<ianorlin> onehy and you know the wifi networks are up from like the device you are on irc with?
<onehy> im currently using an ethernet cable on my laptop (convenience), but i have other devices that are accessing the wifi network fine
<swift110-phone> hey onehy
<onehy> okay so fiddling about a bit, my wifi did work after putting it to sleep and waking it up
<onehy> but then i had to restart my computer for various reasons and now it wont work
<Silly-chan> please, can someone paste "dpkg --get-selections" after *fresh* install?
 * Silly-chan installed a tons of packages, and accidentaly delete /var/logs
 * Silly-chan wanna erase any packages which is not in lubuntu by default
<onehy> ianorlin: sorry about running off earlier; any ideas?
<onehy> arghhh i dont get it
<onehy> it worked fine in 15.10
<CheesyKitty> please, can someone paste "dpkg --get-selections" after *fresh* install?
 * Silly-chan sorry for repeating....
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> if I run "do-release-upgrade" I dont find any upgrade release
<sacarde> if I run "do-release-upgrade -d" yes
<sacarde> what do you suggest me to do, on a mini-macppc ram=512mb ? now I have lubuntu14.04
<hateball> sacarde: You wont get prompted for 16.04 until 16.04.1 which releases in june
<hateball> sacarde: unless, as you've noted, use the -d flag
 * Silly-chan solve my problem: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.4/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.manifest
 * Silly-chan hope it helps somenyan
<sacarde> if only 512mb ram, do you suggest me to run lubuntu14.04 or 16.06 ?
<Silly-chan> sacarde: mainly ram eats by browser/office; if possible, use palemoon browser; hope it helps you a bit
<Silly-chan> sacarde: zram/zswap can maybe helps you
<pitiye> i am running 15.04 and want to install 16.04 on a different partition, while being still on 15.04, and without using grub iso boot. is this possible ?
<dzho> ah, too late
<Hacken> Hello guys, i installed lubuntu today on a usb using virtualbox, but on all computers i've tried it on, it's super laggy. It's a 3.0 at 8gb, please help?
<tsimonq2> Hacken: when was your computer made? what's the model of the flash drive? how did you make the flash drive?
<Hacken> Ive tried it on my macbook air(2014) and my main pc, 3 years old. The flashdrive is called Kingston datatraveler 111, I installed it by running a virtual machine(Virtual box) but mounting the usb instead of the virtual drive(Following a guide i found regarding the subject)
<Hacken> It has only one partion(/), no swap
<ianorlin> Hacken in virtualbox do you have hardware virtualization enabled?
<ianorlin> and is it 32 or 64 bit lubuntu
<Hacken> 32 bit
<ianorlin> although sometimes usb is a slower more latent bus
<ianorlin> macbook air has a sata ssd right
<Hacken> Yes
<Hacken> (i think)
<ianorlin> yeah those are a lot faster then that 8 GB usb 3.0 drive
<Hacken> ok
<Hacken> So basiclly, the usb is just really slow? even compared to an hdd?
<Hacken> (Also hardware virtualization is on)
<ianorlin> yes withuot that it is really laggy
<ianorlin> I don't know that particular drive but yes they are not the fastest as that  is why the usb flashdrives are inexpensive
<Hacken> Ok, well thanks for the help, could not find anything about why it was lagging so thanks, need to go now
<ianorlin> well do you have enough free space to test on a the main drive and if it is faster then you know it is the usb drive
<dust> https://distrowatch.com/?newsid=09375
<ignacio_> Hello
<ignacio_> lubuntu 16.04 doesn't show
<ignacio_> try before install
<ignacio_> is that normal?
<dty> Hi all.  I have just upgraded from a recent install of 15.10.  After rebooting and logging in, the screen locks up after a second or two and I am unable to switch displays but I can switch displays from log in screen and log into the command line.
<teward> ignacio_: probably not, i'm downloading the Lubuntu image now to do a test
<teward> ignacio_: are you using the Lubuntu Desktop ISO, or the Alternate ISO?
<ignacio_> I downloaded xubuntu now.. I will try with xubuntu :(
<teward> ignacio_: because the Desktop 16.04 ISO *does* show "Try Lubuntu WIthout Installing"
<ignacio_> 192:Downloads ignacio$ rm -rf lubuntu lubuntu-16.04-alternate-i386.iso lubuntu-16.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ignacio_> ohh.
<ignacio_> Ok, thats because I didn't downloaded it from lubuntu.net
<ignacio_> where it still shows 15.10
<teward> ignacio_: that's the alternate installer
<ignacio_> so its doesn't have live?
<teward> ignacio_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ is one of the locations Lubuntu ISOs can find it
<ignacio_> do you know here can I report that it still shows 15.10?
<teward> i think that wxl and others need to update the Lubuntu site
<teward> ignacio_: they know
<ignacio_> Oh
<ignacio_> ok
<ignacio_> Thank you
<wxl> we talking about lubuntu.net?
<ignacio_> wxl: indded
<ignacio_> *indeed :3
<teward> wxl: ohai, you're alive :)
<wxl> ignacio_: it's kind of a long story, but that's not the "official" site
<wxl> lubuntu.me is
<wxl> update your bookmarks
<ignacio_> its the one that i remember
<teward> o.O
<ignacio_> well.
<ignacio_> how about redirect in lubuntu.net? :-/
<wxl> because we have no control over it
<wxl> it's run by the guy who started lubuntu
<wxl> and who is no longer involved in it at all
<wxl> we've struggled to make something else happen, including a redirect
<ignacio_> have you tried to talk with him?
<ignacio_> ;-;
<wxl> so we decided to move on and make lubuntu.me
<teward> wxl: i assume you're ignoring my PMs
<wxl> teward: i'm answering them here too :)
<wxl> if you look at the wiki, lp, and any place we do have control over, they all mention lubuntu.me
#lubuntu 2016-04-26
<pilne> is it me? or does lxqt seem to be very much in limbo in general across the various distros?
<tsimonq2> pilne: how so?
<pilne> not sure, git seems active, but "news" doesn't seem like it, and i've heard mixed reviews on it actually being able to be "lightweight"
<pilne> sadly i haven't had much time to mess around with things myself to get my own feel for it :(
<ianorlin> yeah git is still active not sure of the quality of all the packages across every distro
<ianorlin> !info whohas |pilne
<ubottu> pilne None: whohas (source: whohas): query multiple distributions' package archives. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.29.1-1 (xenial), package size 179 kB, installed size 292 kB
<ianorlin> 0.9.0 had problems with one fedora release I remember
<ianorlin> I think there might be a new stable upstream release soon as well
<ianorlin> there was talk about getting translations ready on the list
<ianorlin> the list being the lxde mailing list
<pilne> very interesting news, i love qt's approach tbh, kde just feels like a bit "too much" for stuff i really don't need/use/appreciate
<tavi---> hy
<tavi---> there is a website where from i can take older LTS of lubuntu?
<gsilvapt> tavi---, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<tavi---> i founded ....thanks
<newjersey> so i'm a noob and just updated to 16.04 what is the difference between apt install and apt-get install in lubuntu?
<hateball> newjersey: you get a progress indicator using pure apt
<hateball> and you dont have to know if you should use apt-get or apt-cache
<newjersey> thanks hateball btw do you do any ruby? I got ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension. stack overflow answer from 2014 says install ruby-dev is that still the case?
<hateball> newjersey: Sorry no
<huehue_> hi guys
<huehue_> RTL-8029AS - recognized but not ready. But ne2k_pci loaded!
<huehue_> Now I fixed setting up interfaces auto eth1 iface eth1 dhcp.
<huehue_> network manager can't use this interface
<huehue_> i can't active network manager about this device?
<huehue_> lubuntu 12.04
<huehue_> 12.04.5
<yaomtc> I was looking at the screenshots on the main page, and noticed that the captions at the bottom hide an important part of the desktop... The panel.
<yaomtc> Right now all I can really see are the windows.
<tsimonq2> yaomtc: need me to start up a VM I have and take a screenshot? :)
<yaomtc> tsimonq2: http://imgur.com/sSHTjvW
<yaomtc> The text isn't actually that dark, I think I caught it in the middle of a transition
<tsimonq2> oic
<tsimonq2> so what do you suggest be changed?
<yaomtc> I would suggest either enlarging the frame that holds the screenshots vertically,
<yaomtc> or maybe enlarging the canvas of the images themselves so they have some blank space at the bottom?
<teward> which "main page" do you refer to?
 * teward has to ask :)
<yaomtc> I haven't looked at the code so I don't know how it's actually set up but something like the first method would probably make more sense
<yaomtc> http://lubuntu.net/
<teward> don't use lubuntu.net
<teward> lubuntu.me is the official site
<yaomtc> huh.
<teward> yaomtc: ^ update your bookmarks!
<yaomtc> is this a very recent change? because lubuntu.me doesn't show up on the first page of google results
<yaomtc> oh there it is, at the bottom
<yaomtc> it is on the first page but not as high as it should be. guess it'll take some time.
<teward> yaomtc: yes we're aware of that, nothing we can do though
<yaomtc> oh well!
<yaomtc> disregard that
<yaomtc> this site looks much better :)
<teward> tsimonq2: guess you can ignore them then.  always find out which site they're looking at :)
<tsimonq2> teward: ahh okay :)
<yaomtc> one more question, if you're familiar with UNetbootin, it offers an option to preserve files across reboots, but it says "Ubuntu only". Do you know if that applies to variants like Lubuntu, too?
<yaomtc> derivatives, rather
<yaomtc> I don't know how to contact the UNetbootin team to ask them... maybe I'll try on #ubuntu
<teward> yaomtc: it works for the Lubuntu stuff too
<teward> yaomtc: any of the official Ubuntu variants, it should work for
<teward> save for alternate images, and Server I think
<teward> or any which don't have a Live environment
<yaomtc> thanks teward
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-04-27
<n-iCe> it's incredible.
<n-iCe> There is no faster distro than lubuntu.
<n-iCe> I mean, using a DE
<sseche> hi everybody
<sseche> i just install latest Lubuntu and i'm having a little issue that can't find a solution to it
<sseche> when i launch an app, like firefox or whatever, i don't get any busy icon during those 3 or 4 seconds
<sseche> how can i fix or enable this ?
<ianorlin> sseche I think you are having a startup notify problem
<ianorlin> I think if you mess up ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml has something to do with it
<sseche> is a fresh lubuntu installation
<sseche> without changing anything, everything default
<sseche> i'm seeing lubuntu-rc.xml
<sseche> ianorlin, what should i look for ?
<ianorlin> hmnm if everything is default that won't help
<sseche> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2311112
<sseche> found that
<sseche> i will run all the updates
<sseche> and see if something changes
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Thinkpad edge not detecting network interfaces what to do???
<Jakey3> is there a way to change the desktop tabs order?
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> I can't find any network interfaces on my Thinkpad edge!1! pls helps
<hateball> |ZNC|MiniVorap: what does "lspci" say?
<hateball> !paste | |ZNC|MiniVorap
<ubottu> |ZNC|MiniVorap: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Oh sorry hateball, I was at lunch
<Jakey3> is there a way to change the order of the windows list
<CasW> Is it true that Lubuntu 16.04 requires OpenGL 2.1 or higher? I tried installing it on my netbook (Intel Atom N450, Intel GMA 3150 (OpenGL 2.0)), and it doesn't boot properly, here's the last part of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/98xuSYMY
<CasW> I have been able to boot into the graphical shell using recovery mode, and I have installed the newest drivers
<phil42> don't know
<traceur920> Hi, I have random session crashes and a log from Xorg, can somebody help?
<hateball> !paste | traceur920
<ubottu> traceur920: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<traceur920> that's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/16080512/
<avo> Greetings. Does Lubuntu have a terminal I can cut and paste into, or is that a limitation of LXDE?
<leszek> lxterminal has copy and paste possibility. I am not aware if there is any terminal emulator that has a cut option however
<avo> ok thanx
<avo> I just installed Lubuntu. When it first boots, there's text on the screen that says the resolution is not supported, then it boots into Lubuntu.
<avo> What I think it's doing is timing-out at the grub screen. How can I change the grub screen resolution, if indeed, thats my problem.
<n-iCe> hi
<krytarik> avo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<avo> krytarik: Thanks. I just downloaded the grub-doc package and I'll have a look there, too.
<n-iCe> I was fighting with grub yesterday
<n-iCe> Make a Windows 10 usb bootable image.
<avo> I'm really impressed with how well Lubuntu runs on an old P4 1 gig.
<n-iCe> avo: is awesome, I use it in a i3 8GB ram
<avo> You'll go too fast and enter another dimension!
<sseche> so can i fix  the 'busy' icon while loading an app to appear ?
<sseche> cause i'm on latest version of lubuntu and busy icon doesn't show
<n-iCe> busy icon?
<sseche> when you double click a shorcut icon, let's say firefox
<sseche> the cursor icon has to change so some kind of clock or waiting icon
<sseche> so you know that the app is loading
<sseche> on my end i don't have any clue if i double click it correct or no
<sseche> because no busy icon loads, always de cursor
<n-iCe> but it should open almost
<n-iCe> immediately
<n-iCe> lubuntu is that fast
<n-iCe> no need to 'busy' icon
<sseche> i need
<sseche> firefox is 4 or 5 seconds
<n-iCe> well, no idea
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> have never think abotu it
<n-iCe> h
<n-iCe> hi
<onlnr> I am trying to make an association to open with a program. what is the lxde's handlers name I wonder
<onlnr> gnome has gconf for example
<leszek> onlnr: don't know what you mean exactly all the desktops use xdg standard for mimetypes
<onlnr> I am reading that xdg-open redirects the request to the DE's handler
<onlnr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62585/how-do-i-set-a-new-xdg-open-setting
<onlnr> my chrome runs xdg-open when I click this acestream:// link I want to associate to acestream
<onlnr> if I need to edit the ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list with lxde, I wonder what would be the mimetype and the .desktop file. I have 4 different acestream related .desktop files but none of them exactly sounds like the right one
<leszek> yeah mimeapps.list is the right place. When it comes to acestream I don't have any clue never used that app
<mikubuntu> is it possible to upgrade lubuntu directly from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Unit193> Sure, though it won't prompt you until the first point release.
<genii> mikubuntu: You were already told about !ltsupgrade in other channels
<mikubuntu> genii: no i just heard from nacc about it -- i probably missed some replies when i was knocked offline here at home
<genii> Ah, probably.
<mikubuntu> still trying to figure out how to set upgrade prefs on lubuntu, anybody have a clue?
#lubuntu 2016-04-28
<n-iCe> Hi, find a new bug, when I chose in pavucontrol my hdmi output for sound, I can't turn volume down or up in the bar icon
<Lubuntu2> I have a small netbook. Should i use 15.10 or 16.04 LTS ?
<n-iCe> 16.04LTS
<Lubuntu2> That was a too fast answer.
<wxl> but it's the correct answer
<Lubuntu2> Maybe.
<wxl> nope, ti is
<Lubuntu2> if you think about memory hdd system requirements and is it so big diferences ?
<wxl> nope
<Lubuntu2> And i belev later it will comes 16.04.1  and 2...
<wxl> yep
<Lubuntu2> I think about the updates. because after many updtates my disk will be full. I have only 8GB.
<wxl> everything gets updates
<n-iCe> lts means lont term supported
<n-iCe> you don't need to update it in 9 years
<n-iCe> I think it is 9 years? or 4 years of support
<n-iCe> can't remember
<n-iCe> let me check, or wxl will solve it
<Lubuntu2> I think i will use 16.04..
<Lubuntu2> I have 8GB ssd and 512MB ram.
<n-iCe> that's good
<n-iCe> I mean, is really slow
<n-iCe> you should buy that and buy a new pc
<n-iCe> are not expensive thesedays with some aceptable specs
<Lubuntu2> I know.
<n-iCe> hehe
<n-iCe> but sure! try it!
<n-iCe> you will love i
<n-iCe> love it
<Lubuntu2> I have 2 netbooks. Want to use them too.
<n-iCe> :D
<Lubuntu2>   I am not sure it is so many netbooks anymore. It is laptops.. And netboards..
<n-iCe> hi
<newjersey> hey guys so forget what I said on Tuesday. I'd like to just get apache running again :(
<wxl> newjersey: no clue what you're talking about, but if you're having apache problems, i'd check with the apache folks, personally.
<newjersey> :( It says Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<wxl> though i'll personally say nginx is better and teward is ubuntu's maintainer for that, so
<newjersey> but I don't have php5 installed?
<wxl> newjersey: the package is libapache2-mod-php5 afaik but i don
<wxl> t use apache
<newjersey> yes, I finally figured it out... for some reason it was uncommented. I would blame the update from 15.10 to 16.04 but I know that didn't cause it
<wxl> you'd have to talk to the apache folks about that one :)
<newjersey> wxl, something caused it but I guess I will leave it for another person to fight that battle
<newjersey> I don't even have php5 installed so I don't know why I have php5.load in the mods-enabled folder
<wxl> well, php is the p in lamp
<wxl> so
<Lubuntu2> I just installed lubuntu 16.04 and restart the computer. But now it is hang:    /dev/sda1: clean, 122672/460560 files, 748515/1841920 blocks.  What can be wrong, my disk ?
<Lubuntu2> I used the universal usb installer. Lubuntu is not working when i try without install.
<Lubuntu2> Someone know about this problem ?  I read around and others have the same problem. Why is a LTS released if serveral peoples have thsi bug ?
<james1138_> Hello all. Is anyone familar with Icedove (off-brand Thunderbird)?
<Unit193> james1138_: That's just rebranded, it's not functionally different.  Debian is also looking to name it back to thunderbird.
<james1138_> Ok... my question (hopefully minor)... how does one display only text in the Blogs and RSS feeds menu? On the left side... I have emails and then below is my list of blogs and news feed just to the left of each feed is a icon. I like to just have the text only.
<teward> wxl: I was pinged!
<Lubuntu2> 16.04 is not working on my computer and nobody say something in here about it. Stupid bug. My compter is not 10 years old. I will change to 15.10 then.
<Unit193> james1138_: I'm sure there's a way to do it, back a few years I did it but alas I do not remember how.
<james1138_> Thanks Unit193. If you recall... let me know please.
<james1138_> Different Lubuntu question. Except for bug fixes... is Lubuntu 16 LTS that much faster than 14 LTS?
<wxl> i don't think you'll notice a huge difference in speed either way, james1138_
#lubuntu 2016-04-29
<pitiye> guys pls check this http://pastebin.com/gBUU6Yg3
<fdssdg> When i install 15.10 i dont see the installation process. is it removed in this version ?
<hateball> fdssdg: It should show. However, 15.10 goes EOL very shortly, so you'd do well to install 16.04 instead
<fdssdg> I can see the pictures and news but not the line moving there.
<fdssdg> 16.04 is not working on this computer.
<fdssdg> Is it something wrong with the installation and i have to start over ? will used 16.04 if it was workiing for me.
<fdssdg> I beleve it will works after EOL just no more updates.
<Lubuntu2> Will 15.10 still works after EOL ? I guess i can still use it without updates.
<n-iCe> hi
<lxde_trouble> hello!
<lxde_trouble> I'm using Lubuntu 14.04 LTS and I need some help, please
<dg87> does lubuntu minimal have the desktop gui?
<dg87> what is the difference between minimal and core?
<lxde_trouble> I've never used minimal, but you can read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/384546/lubuntu-13-10-minimal-install-shows-no-desktop
<lxde_trouble> I use Lubuntu 14.04 LTS and yesterday all the icons and menu dissapear. I only saw the wallpaper and the cursor
<lxde_trouble> I've reinstalled lxde using: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lxde
<dg87> i just installed "core" i think, and there is no gui, isn't lubuntu basically LXDE. yet it doesn't seem to have it
<dg87> what is the command line to run the gui in lubuntu?
<lxde_trouble> startx
<dg87> i don't think there is any gui installed on "core" heh
<lxde_trouble> then you can install lxde using: sudo apt-get install lxde
<dg87> i'm looking for a minimalist version of lubuntu/lxde without apps like torrent/mail/spreadsheets... etc
<lxde_trouble> ...after reinstalling lxde I see the login screen but it is different, it is not the same like lubuntu default.
<dg87> i think lubuntu is a mod version of lxde
<lxde_trouble> ...and my users are not in the login, only usbmux and ntp
<Unit193> dg87: You should rather install the core task.
<dg87> Unit193, what is the command line
<Unit193> You can select it from tasksel, or apt-get install lubuntu-core^
<dg87> Unit193, what is the difference between installing lubuntu-core and lxde?
<Unit193> A fair bit.
<dg87> i just want a usable lxde desktop
<Unit193> Also note you are installing 'lubuntu-core^' the task, not 'lubuntu-core' the metapackage.
<Unit193> So, install lightdm and lightdm-gtk-greeter then?  Or lxdm.
<lxde_trouble> Please I need some help, I can only login using root.
<wxl> lxde_trouble: you mean as admin?
<lxde_trouble> All my users name have dissapeared from login screen
<lxde_trouble> Yes, sudo -s
<lxde_trouble> I reinstalled lxde and all the users have gone, only have "usbmux" and "ntp"
<lxde_trouble> ...at the login screen
<wxl> are all the users you expect in /etc/passwd?
<lxde_trouble> Yes, they are
<lxde_trouble> I can login from terminal, but not from gui login screen
<wxl> looking at any of them, do they have any weird things like a shell set to /bin/false or a home directory that doesn't exist?
<lxde_trouble> I can see the home directory of both users
<lxde_trouble> ...but they are not in the gui login screen
<wxl> and what about the whole /bin/false thing?
<lxde_trouble> I can see a /bin but false is an executable file
<wxl> i'm talking about /etc/password
<wxl> do you see the user's home directory listed as something weird or the shell set as something odfd, like /bin/false?
<wxl> for example:
<wxl> someuser:x:1000:1000:someuser,,,:/home/someuser:/bin/someshell
<lxde_trouble> this are my users in /etc/password
<wxl> if /bin/someshell is /bin/false, that's bad
<wxl> if /home/someuser is a directory that doesn't exist, that's bad
<lxde_trouble> luis:x:1000:1000:luis,,,:/home/luis:/bin/bash
<lxde_trouble> sonsoles:x:1001:1001:sonsoles,,,,:/home/sonsoles:/bin/bash
<wxl> that all seems reasonable
<wxl> there's also a user list in /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<wxl> you might check that
<lxde_trouble> In /etc/lightdm I only have lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf and lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<wxl> harumph. not sure what to tell you.
<lxde_trouble> I have not users.conf there
<lxde_trouble> Maybe that is the problem
<wxl> it kind of doesn't help i'm on kubuntu now :)
<lxde_trouble> Ok, thank you "wxl"
<ianorlin> I really don't know what do for that I have never had any problem of that sort
#lubuntu 2016-04-30
<Kamilion> dg87: apt install lubuntu-core; then service lightdm start, AFAIK
<Kamilion> that should call lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<Kamilion> which should get you the nice lubuntu theme instead of the crummy default lxde theme
<Kamilion> so, um, how do I make a snappy package work?
<Kamilion> i got snapcraft and stuff on my build machine
<Kamilion> but I think I'm missing something on how to actually get this to work on a fresh lubuntu VM
<ianorlin> Kamilion, a dependency or information on how to get it to work
<Kamilion> ianorlin: I'm not exactly sure, lol
<Kamilion> there's not exactly a whole lot of documentation I've found
<Kamilion> so a little of column a, a little of column b
<Kamilion> the release notes just point at https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/20/canonical-unveils-6th-lts-release-of-ubuntu-with-16-04/
<Kamilion> ah, the packages 'snapd' and 'ubuntu-core-launcher' are missing?
<Kamilion> hm, seems broken on the livecd, get an error - Make snap "ubuntu-core" available to the system (can not set next boot: cannot determine bootloader)
<ianorlin> Kamilion, seems like a bug
<Kamilion> this is odd because snapd is listed as part of the platform seed
<Kamilion> so it should be on all of the isos
<Kamilion> and it's on the xubuntu iso...
<Kamilion> wonder why lubuntu's the odd iso out
<Unit193> They're always the odd one out, hardcoding stuff with recommends.  Caused problems with xorg missing before. :P
<lionelmessi5102> Hey guys, I installed Lubuntu 16.10 but when I try to boot it stuck on a black screen with: /dev/sda1: clean, 122846/2383872 files, 883865/9526016 blocks
<lionelmessi5102> 16.04*
<lubuntu> hello,
<Guest86239> guys anyone familiar with issue sound not working
<Ingvix> Hi, I'm in the need of the latest 16.04 installation iso of lubuntu with the suspend when lid is closed -option disabled. With the previous version I noticed that if it was enabled the system would constantly go to sleep within 30 seconds after boot or waking it up. This makes it very unpleasant if not impossible to install the latest version
<Ingvix> as it does it even when installing
<Ingvix> I haven't been able to even try the version without installing so I maybe could turn the feature off and then install so I'm having a bit of trouble with this
<Ingvix> I also did try to update the system from the previous version but in the middle of the updating it fell asleep and after that it just showed a black screen for a moment and went back to sleep and I did a forced shut down and after that I could not boot lubuntu
<ianorlin> Ingvix, force shutdown when installing packages is a bad idea
<ianorlin> well the power manager has presentation mode so maybe try that when installing updates
<Ingvix> yes but I couldn't do anything else anyway
<Ingvix> So I'm probably have to try re-install the same version and try that
<Ingvix> or at least try to re-install it if it really is about that feature enabled in the latest version and not something else causing it
<Ingvix> whew, 15.10 is intalling no problems. So it was just what I thought it was
<Ingvix> well actually no, it's also going constantly to sleep mode but at least it's succesfully opening the system without install so I turn the damn feature off
<Ingvix> it actually doesn't go to sleep after boot just like the installed version. I did install it after trying it before so didn't know it would have that kind of problem if I went straight to install which I tried now first and that didn't work out
<Eguy6> hello
<[x86]> hi
<[x86]> ciao
<[x86]> starei per fare una lubuntu live... secondo voi se metto persistenza 0, la flash viene cmq scritta da lubuntu durante il funzionamento?
#lubuntu 2016-05-01
<Ingvix> it seems that presentation mode didn't help me to update the system. It doesn't go to an ordinary sleep when while updating. When it goes to sleep while trying to update it wakes up with any key. In typical sleep it only wakes up with the power button. Now when it wakes up it just stays at a black screen for a moment and goes back to sleep and I can't continue to update. It was in the middle of updating the files when it went this way. Not sure what files
<Ingvix> exactly. I probably have to force shutdown it again and install the 15.10 again and maybe stick with it
<Mark01> If install and older version of lubuntu. Will i only get the firfox who was relased at that time this lubuntu version was out ?
<AriMartti> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox
<AriMartti> rather new packages in every version of ubuntu
<Mark01> So there is and one time update i beleve.
<AriMartti> and lubuntu is only one flavor of ubuntu, I think
<AriMartti> Mark01: I think that if you select point release of older lts there may be firefox released in time of that point release
<AriMartti> http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<AriMartti> there you can find approximitely time of every point release
<Mark01> What is a minimal installation ? A smaller ISO file ?
<AriMartti> installer iso which installs only a minimal set of packages to run ubuntu
<AriMartti> no X, no desktop environment, no any server components and so on...
<AriMartti> then you can build your own flavor of ubuntu on it
<AriMartti> typically you must have wired internet to start with, because there is no wireless drivers or wlan management software installed
<Mark01> Sounds like a stripped version of lubuntu ? I can try this.
<R3d_Sky> hello
<AriMartti> Mark01: are you ready to handle installation with only minimal set of packeges installed?
<R3d_Sky> are there any known major bugs in lubuntu for the pi2?
<AriMartti> Mark01: so you have no graphical environment after install etc.
<Mark01> I dont think i can use it. Maybe only a sort of terminal envirement ?
<AriMartti> yes, normal text console installed
<AriMartti> and you have to configure internet by hand and so on...
<AriMartti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AriMartti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<guest41> I just installed 14.04.4 and why is the keyboard freeze and i can not type the password ?
<guest41> 16.04 is not working.
<guest41> nothing works..
<AriMartti> guest41: sounds like your bios is not recognising your usb devices
<guest41> I have used 14.04 before.. lubuntu xubuntu..
<AriMartti> maybe maybe you can configure it from there?
<guest41> After i installed and restart 14.04.4 the keyboard was freezing.
<AriMartti> check the bios usb mode
<guest41> If the bios not can use my usb device i cud not even load the innstalltion.
<AriMartti> sorry, I have no another idea
<guest41> I come to the login but cud not write the password. Need to try to reinstall.
<guest41> My last installation of 14.04.3 crached after some months. I tough it was LTS.
<AriMartti> try to boot with left shift key pressed, so you should see grub window
<AriMartti> then edit only visible entry and remove "quiet splash" or modify it "noquiet nosplash" on
<AriMartti> line starting "linux"
<AriMartti> then boot pressing ctrl+x
<AriMartti> before reinstallation
<AriMartti> you should see a error message if there is problem with your keyboard detection
<feneco> hi, is it possible to use systemctl command on lubuntu?
<feneco> lubuntu 14.04
<guest41> My computer is 8 years is it to old for 16.04 sinse it is not works ? I have to use 14.04 instead.
<AriMartti> guest41: did you try lubuntu live before installing?
<guest41> No.. I forgot.. But  figure out it is not works.
<guest41> It is so many strange things happens. Why i can shoose from 4 desktops when i try to move the cusor within instalation of 14.04.4 ?
<Ingvix> if it's laptop and you're using touchpad it might have a scrolling gesture at the side of the pad and on desktop it changes between the desktops
<damiend> hi
<damiend> did anybody tried 16.04 in virtualbox ?
<damiend> it appears there is a display bug
<damiend> screen goes super large and filled with random colors
<damiend> here is a screenshot
<damiend> https://i.imgur.com/6TxxoBC.png
<damiend> things are normal when i run ubuntu vanilla
<damiend> (well, besides it's unity </troll>)
<damiend> no error message in the console
<Jakey3>  I keep seeing a small grey screen pop when i open a tab in firefox on lubuntu, should I be suspicious about this
<Jakey3> it pops up very quickly then disappears
<Jakey3> lub 14.04
<Jakey3> any ideas
<Aremis117> Hi I have an ibook I am trying to install lubuntu on but the interface freezes and I can't jump to TTY after about 6-7 mins.  I can move the mouse around and stuff and the screen dims as it should after a fem minutes but interface wise nothing happens.  Halp!
<Ingvix> just making sure. Is autostart in lxsession configuration the place to add the apps you want to start at boot?
<Guest____> I can not run skype on 14.04.4 it crash. Used synaptic. I have the same problem on two computers.
<damiend> any idea ?
<drab> hi, anybody with a working fcitx and chinese input? I'm following the docs, setting fcitx as default IME, adding chinese language and then just see a large amount of mess
<drab> install is default 16.04
<drab> the completion window is completely black, maybe related to this, testing now: http://www.mrleong.net/post/136453755709/solve-lubuntu-fcitx-pinyin-black-frame-issue
<drab> apart from that there's all kinds of inconsistencies, the icon is seemingly randomly changing to the penguin with the brush instead of the keyboard
<drab> and clicking on the icon in the tray bar to change language sometimes results in a 1-line shrinked menu with scrolling buttons that's unusable
<drab> clicking out and back on it shows the menu as expected
<drab> ok, it seems like it's all down to the chinese packages because if I install sogou I don't get as many problems, altho I still see a black box when I switch languages that doesn't get fixed by installing that qt package
<administrador> Hello. Is it safe to install LXDE 0.8 panel in Lubuntu 14.04?
#lubuntu 2017-04-24
<zerorax> how do I change the screen lock and screen timeout settings?
<zerorax> it's turning off the screen and sleeping too quickly
<zerorax> also how can I tell apt-get to not remove dependencies
<zerorax> like I want to remove apps but when i try it also selects lubuntu-desktop
<zerorax> also, can I make it so the touchpad is ignored while I'm typing?
<krytarik> zerorax: 1.) Depending on your version: https://askubuntu.com/questions/291135/how-to-stop-screen-going-black-after-10-min , 2.) https://askubuntu.com/questions/66257/what-is-the-difference-between-a-meta-package-and-a-package , 3.) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Touchpad_settings
<zerorax> I fixed all issues
<zerorax> except removing things without removing lubuntu-desktoo
<krytarik> Yeah..
<zerorax> I know there is a flag to not uninstall dependencies, but I forget it
<krytarik> Well, that won't work.
<zerorax> oh
<zerorax> so am I stuck with the programs lubunutu comes with?
<zerorax> I try removing from the lubuntu software program, and they just reappear in there
<krytarik> No, just read the link.
<zerorax> which one?
<krytarik> The middle one. :>
<zerorax> so... if i uninstall lubuntu-desktop, I'm not really uninstalling software, just the package that says I have all the programs it comes with?
<krytarik> Yeah.
<zerorax> I see
<zerorax> ok thank you
<lyn||ian> yes zerorax that is the main point of the lubuntu-desktop package
<zerorax> so it's safe to remove things that remove it then right?
<lyn||ian> zerorax, yes
<zerorax> I get it
<Istop> wowee
<zerorax__> hi
<grandad> hello ... this is a odd chat page
<grandad> anyone home?
<grandad_> HELP PLEASE....
<grandad_> anyone??????
<grandad_> is this a joke page?
<grandad_> hello
<pickle_> hi
<grandad_> hi pickle
<pickle_> it's not a joke, it's irc... which means people can go a long time without talking
<grandad_> i dont know what irc means either
<pickle_> internet relay chat... very old technology
<grandad_> ha well i,m a very old person... but still cant keep up with this...
<lrojas> grandad_: when did you started using computers?
<lrojas> irc is from back in the late 70's i think
<lrojas> my bad
<pickle_> 1988
<lrojas> is actually 1988
<lrojas> wow.. i honestly thought it was older
<grandad_> well using them since 1975 but understanding them... never
<lrojas> i could swear it was contenporary to archie, veronica and gopher
<lrojas> grandad_: how can we help?
<pickle_> how did you find your way to a chat channel about lubuntu?
<lrojas> i think most likely he is connecting via a web interface some where
<grandad_> i am trying so hard.. i have installed from a "usb"  this lubuntu thing.. but it keeps saying something about reading outside hdo on start up with a page of gibber jabber
<lrojas> hence his question of if this page a joke
<grandad_> i followed a "link " think from lubuntu search on google to get here.
<pickle_> sure, but even so... a semi-obscure linux distro?
<pickle_> so you're trying out lubuntu eh, nice
<grandad_> yup support for windows leaves a bad taste ....
<pickle_> well, there is online support for lubuntu, and this is a good place...
<pickle_> but if you want help with a problem, you need to be as detailed as possible about errors etc
<grandad_> ah ok... i went to other sites.... they all assume high levels of understnding ie... grubs ....oh i dunno i gave up .. it was like listening to a different language. i dont know how to navigate to items as ,as said all help assumes you know where these ... files?... are.. and that one knows how to alter them... error  reading out side hdo press any key is the message i get when starting.
<lrojas> grandad_: i am sorry to say this
<lrojas> grandad_: i think you will need to find a local geek that takes a look in person to your system... you seem determined to learn linux, and that is good... but you lack the necesary toolset to be able to request/understand support on irc.. :(
<pickle_> indeed
<zerorax> Is there any guides on compiling ubuntu from source?
<zerorax> like, everything...
<stef204> hi, i installed firefox 53 from ubuntuzilla, BUT this build does not pick up libvlcplugin.so (which IS installed) .  So no audio.  Suggestions on how to fix? I imagine symlink but cannot find where
<stef204> just trying to find out how to make ubuntuzilla pick up the already installed libvlcplugin.so
<stef204> just got  suggestion to install pulse audio did so and FF from ubuntuzilla now works
<stef204> so that is good
<stef204> I still would like to know how to make FF from ubuntuzilla pick up libvlcplugin.so I believe, no idea why it is not seeing it
<leszek> stef204: libvlcplugin.so for what ? FF turned off npapi support for everything except flash player
<stef204> leszek: ok, I'm not up to date on the latest news on FF
<stef204> leszek: so to play embedded videos, in different formats with the FF 53, no need for extra anything ?
<stef204> all video embedded formats are now handled internally? Am i understanding this right (except for flash)?
<stef204> ok, i read about what you mentioned. Starting with 52 i believe plugin support got killed. So as you said, vlcplugin not needed. Unless on uses the ESR version.
<leszek> stef204: basically yes. And html5 internal player should handle anything gstreamer can handle
<stef204> leszek: ok, thanks for pointing that out to me. I usually derivatives of FF and wasn't up to date on latest developments.
<Kamilion> So, uh, I'm having a bit of a serious problem.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/vuRIR/92f3342c3b.png
<Kamilion> 17.04's desktop is completely corrupt in virtualbox.
<Kamilion> can't change VTs, whole VM is no longer responding
<Kamilion> aaaaaand just crashed the virtualbox. What the heck.
<Kamilion> Same behavior on 64bit and 32bit.
<suncokret> hello... so, lubuntu 14.04 don't have support anymore?
<zztopless> howdy... giving lubuntu a go again after years of kubuntu then mint-kde for my nix vm, and while overall I'm loving it, especially with how resource-frugal it is after kde-plasma.  Just a minor issue (more annoyance) is not being able to put icons on and set a different wallpaper for my second monitor - is there a way to do this?
#lubuntu 2017-04-25
<tuxi3> hi
<zerorax>  hi tuxi3
<zerorax> what's up?
<zerorax> I am compiling the linux kernel with -march=broadwell -mtune=broadwell
<zerorax> I compiled the latest kernel 6 hours ago, it completed 10 minutes ago, but by the time I compiled it, there was a newer version in the repos so I had to start over
<tuxi3> hi zeroax
<tuxi3> +r :)
<zerorax> :D
<zerorax> Do you use lubunutu?
<tuxi3> manjaro-lxde !
<zerorax> I really like it for when I need a quick ready to go setup and easy interface
<zerorax> I use lubuntu, and arch
<zerorax> and I'm compiling BLFS
<zerorax> considering switching to gentoo though over BLFS
<zerorax> but lubuntu is my laptop OS, I use arch for headless servers and VPS's
<zerorax> arch isn't very user friendly, lubuntu is
<tuxi3> yes
<zerorax> but arch gives you the ultimate ability to customize your installation, it's kind of a build your own distro
<tuxi3> its right
<zerorax> I feel like I should install gentoo, but I'm not sure if I have enough of a neck beard to run gentoo
<tuxi3> my favorit distro is manjaro,i like it,its easy to use
<tuxi3> lubuntu was my first linux distro!
<zerorax> my first linux distro was Redhat 5.0
<zerorax> I also got Mandrake 6.0 at the same time(dial-up days, downloading an ISO took 3 days and connection weren't stable enough to stay connected long enough to get an ISO
<zerorax> for for $5, I got 2 linux distro's, 2 cd's full of linux software, and shipping included
<zerorax> keep in mind this was the 90's, CD-R's were like 75 cents, so it was basically a charity site operating with almost no profit to help get linux to people who can't download it
<zerorax> then I went to a linux convention when I was 12 and I got a Caldera 2.3 disk from these guys who seemed really impressed that I was 12 and knew more C than anyone else in the building
<zerorax> They were like, asking me all these programming questions to as if I was at a job interview
<zerorax> but they were just amazed a 12 year knew C, VB, QBASIC, HnTML, and Pytho
<zerorax> I got started coding really early
<zerorax> my first time exploring and reading to understand it and learn to make it, I was just turned 7
<zerorax> I decided to look at the QBASIC scripts that the games I played were made of, and compare them to what I knew about the game. After a month I was able to make small mods, and it just progressed from there
<zerorax> Then when I was 8 my parents got me a tutor who knew VB and HTML2.0, and I learned those
<zerorax> but by 10, C had peaked my interest
<zerorax> and there wasn't any free windows compilers, so I got a free shell account on a linux box of a friend of a friend and used it to code in C
<zerorax> by 12 years old I had mastered C
<zerorax> I used C, and a little bit of C++, until I was 20, then I decided I was going to learn assembly, and I spent 10 years learning assembly and compiler theory and OS development
<zerorax> then I made a radical switch to python/php/node.js/coffeescript
<zerorax> I love programming, but I've always been a tinkerer
<zerorax> I never made a huge project that took years and hundreds of thousands of lines of code
<Nik_> Hello
<Nik_> Can I install lubuntu on orange pi (open source hardware) and sell it?
<Nik_> Is there any legal issues?
<TheSchaf> ask a lawyer
<leszek> Nik_: in general the GPL allows you to do it. Though you must provide the source code
<Nik_> Lubuntu is open source so there is no issues.isn't it?
<TheSchaf> the GPL makes you provide the source code as leszek said
<TheSchaf> also if you use things with other license you have to check it carefully
<TheSchaf> like specific firmware or prop. things
<TheSchaf> unless you are doing something simple it is not easy to answer it
<Nik_> Thanks all
<Guest95918> can i change my lubuntu desktop env. i have 2gb ram
<Guest95918> i dont like lxde
<Guest95918> ?
<DJKuhpisse> I cannot shutdown because of gdbus error org login 1 operation in progress Theres already a shutdown operation. What can I do?
#lubuntu 2017-04-26
<kelane> Hi :)
<egroj97> Hello, I get this error  while trying to add a repository:
<egroj97> https://thepasteb.in/p/48hYgn893l6UR
<Unit193> egroj97: Can you pastebin /etc/lsb-release?
<egroj97> Okay, give me a sec
<egroj97> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhOx3M6kYyTB
<Unit193> OK.  I see LP 1312673 and https://askubuntu.com/questions/49040/apt-could-not-find-a-distribution-template-error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312673 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk crashed with aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException in get_sources(): Error: could not find a distribution template for Ubuntu/utopic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1312673
<Unit193> egroj97: Does the PPA have zesty builds?
<egroj97> I do not know... But, in case it was compatible with a previous version it should also be compatible with this one, no?
#lubuntu 2017-04-27
<nectar> i have been trying to install lubuntu for the last 3 days
<nectar> keep getting an error
<nectar> lubuntu grub error
<nectar> while installing
<nectar> this has been dissappointing
<nectar> can  anyone help me
<guardianx> go
<nectar> i ma having a grub error when i am installing lubuntu
<nectar> what do i do to install this cleanly
<nectar> i have been trying to install it for 3 days
<guardianx> did you use the nick grandpa before?
<nectar> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i have trouble install 14.04 to gpt partition. rebuild hdd to mbr
<guardianx> it's not a trick question
<nectar> sorry i am new
<nectar> no i haven't
<nectar> i have ued ubuntu before many years ago
<nectar> this is new for me
<guardianx> ok
<guardianx> well, i probably can't help with gru problems
<guardianx> grub
<nectar> thanks
<nectar> i will look at a youtube tutorial tomorrow
<hateball> nectar: What does the error message say?
<hateball> nectar: And is it *during* install, or afterwards on boot?
<naturalScrolling> Hello!
<naturalScrolling> I am new to Lubuntu and i am having some troubles with natural scrolling on my freshly installed Lubuntu 17.04 on my Thinkpad E450.
<lynxorian> natural scrolling means what exactly
<aleksas> test
<aleksas> can you hear me?
<aleksas> i have installed lubuntu on USB and i think it nuked  boot partition of my windows that is on ssd
<aleksas> i did a boot repair that created a log
<aleksas> maybe someone can help me and get a look through it
<aleksas> and also i want that my usb with installation be able to save session if i run it without installing, if possibler
<Guest5470> ho
<Guest5470> hi every one
<snake> hello
<aleksas> hehhnkj
#lubuntu 2017-04-28
<Mouxon> Hi! I just upgraded to Zesty (from Yakkety) and now, I have a lot of problems with gtk application. I tried to execute gedit or gtk3-demo, but nothing happened and there is no error. Any idea to show the log ?
<Scungielli> Question:  What is the best/fastest LIGHTWEIGHT web browser for running on an old netbook?  1GB ram, Intel Atom CPU
<leszek> Scungielli: xxxterm
<leszek> upps they renamed it
<leszek> how is it called now
<leszek> xombrero
<leszek> gtkwebkit based and uses the vim like commands for controlling it. So might be something getting used to
<kerbyath> Hello
<kerbyath> first time here, don't know how it works...
<kerbyath> does it works like a chat?
<leszek> kerbyath: exactly
<leszek> its a chat system
<leszek> pretty old one actually
<leszek> kerbyath: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<kerbyath> fantastic, I have just installed lubuntu on another computer but I need help to understand why I cannot reach my access point configuration page from mozilla browser
<leszek> ok but your router or access point is using dhcp so clients automatically get an address right ?
<kerbyath> it's an outdoor access point that can be used like a repeater, it must be configured without dhcp, it's very simple, I saw it yesterday in the shop laboratory how to configure it, they just put manually the ip address on the network configuration and then they reach it via web browser ....I can see the wired connection linked in the small icon on the status bar, I have configured the ip address, I see that
<leszek> ah ok
<kerbyath> Isee that the connection status reports the ip address, but when I open mozilla and put the ip adrress it says that the page is unreachable
<leszek> have you tried pinging your access point
<kerbyath> that's the point... how should I do? with windows I type ipconfig.... and here ?
<leszek> for pinging you type ipconfig ? I just type ping 127.0.0.1 :)
<kerbyath> oh yes sorry.... you are right
<kerbyath> is the same with lubuntu? I try
<kerbyath> NETWORK IS UNREACHABLE
<leszek> kerbyath: hmm... then please the output of ifconfig (please use a pastebin.com service so you don't spam in here but just paste on this website and post the link here)
<kerbyath> thanks, the problem is that I don't have ifconfig installed, maybe I have downloaded a limited version of lubuntu...
<leszek> might be just it isn't installed anymore. Which version of lubuntu ?
<kerbyath> 17.04
<leszek> I still have the LTS 16.04 here
<leszek> just a sec
<kerbyath> :-)
<leszek> kerbyath: ip link ls up  should list all interfaces which are up
<leszek> check if your ethernet device is listed there
<kerbyath> no it is not listed... but... then it is strange to me that the ethernet icon shows the connection.... or not...?
<leszek> yes thats indeed strange
<kerbyath> may be on lubuntu you have to specify other values than the ip address and the subnet mask?
<leszek> usually not
<leszek> can you try bringing the interface up with ip link set dev eth0 up  (replace eth0 with your ethernet name you can get from ip a)
<kerbyath> I try
<kerbyath> let's try another thing... I delete the wired connection, so I won't have no connections at all, I reset the access point and I will reconnect the ethernet cable
<leszek> if the device itself is down it won't change a thing I think
<kerbyath> yeeeeeeee solved :-)
<leszek> nice
<kerbyath> thank you anyway... we could say that I havae solved the problem but... not for my ability.... just tjhe case!!!!
<kerbyath> :-) :-)
<kerbyath> thksss
#lubuntu 2017-04-29
<rashkasha> Hello all, I have a Lubuntu requirements question?
<rashkasha> Since I am not so knowledgeable in processors and memory, would the new 17.04 work on Fujitsu Siemens AMILO M3438G. Thank you for the answer :)
<bgstack15> I have a brand-new installation of lubuntu 16.04. I get an interesting error I cannot solve while reading online. https://pastebin.com/cqp1B2JR
<bgstack15> I'm just trying to install curl and I get the "depends: libcurl3-gnutls (= 7.47.0-lubuntu2)" error.
<bgstack15> I've tried using apt-get and apt. I suppose I could try installing the aptitude command.
<stupid_user> hello there
<beginner2> Hey guys, what's the default username / password for a lubuntu live system?
<leszek> beginner2: usually there is none set
<leszek> username should be lubuntu I guess
<beginner2> lubuntu doesnt work...
<beginner2> blank / blank doesnt work either
<beginner2> Hey guys, what's the default username / password for a lubuntu live system?
<krytarik> beginner2: lubuntu / EMPTY
<beginner2> Didnt work
<leszek> beginner2: tried user ubuntu with empty pw ?
<beginner2> For some reason it didnt ask me now, that i reinstalled the iso on the usb stick and started it again. So i guess it's solved o.O
<leszek> usually the live system does never ask for the pw as there isn't one set and autologin is enabled
<beginner2> Maybe i pressed a button during the startup or something...
<beginner2> Thanks guys!
<beginner2> Different problem: It just wont open firefox. It'll open other applications, just not firefox. Any ideas?
<leszek> beginner2: try starting it from terminal to see any error message
<beginner2> Whats the command?
<leszek> firefox
<beginner2> "bus error (core dumped)
<beginner2> "
<beginner2> Maybe it has something to do with my very old usb stick. In any case: Ill try debian live and if that doesnt work ill buy a new usb stick. Thanks guys for helping me with the password/username! Bye
<leszek> uff on a clean profile hmm... never seen this on a clean profile
<leszek> yeah might be a broken usb stick aswell
<beginner2> Maybe it's my old usb stick...
<leszek> usually bus errors appear on broken firefox profiles
<leszek> so broken usb stick which makes ff not read all its files might be really the cause of the issue
<beginner2> Ok. Thank you. If debian doesnt work, i'll try a different usb stick. Thanks and take care! :)
#lubuntu 2017-04-30
<Solex> Hi
<Jenshae> Hello. I am out of my depth. I have a machine with an Intel NIC. I have found the driver for it but the install instructions require "make install". Lubuntu doesn't seem to have "make" by default.
<Jenshae> How do I get and transfer a "make" package over?
<guardianx> what's the error message?
<guardianx> with which you determine that lubuntu doesn't have make?
<Jenshae> he program 'make' can be found in the following packages:
<Jenshae>  * make
<Jenshae>  * make-guile
<Jenshae> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<Jenshae> I can't run apt-get install on that machine because it doesn't have the NIC installed
<Jenshae> If I run "make install" on this machine it tries to alter the drivers on this one.
<guardianx> ahhh
<Jenshae> Ideally, for my level of knowledge, I need a "make.deb" :P
<guardianx> is the intel nic wireless?
<Jenshae> Ethernet, motherboard.
<guardianx> gee
<guardianx> well i'm no expert, no ideas here
<Jenshae> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817
<guardianx> beyond google
<Jenshae> https://downloadmirror.intel.com/15817/eng/README.txt
<Jenshae> Well at least we covered the FAQ and hopefully someone here will see this and know how to do it. :)
<Jenshae> Note useful: https://github.com/nylas/make-deb :P
<Jenshae> Not*
<Jenshae> warmer: https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/162
<Jenshae> Huzzah! https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/i386/make/download
<Jenshae> Now to try and bodge it into the old machine.
<Jenshae> Makefile:121: *** Compiler not found. Stop.
<Jenshae> Realised Ubuntu is probably closer than Debian so going to try http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/i386/make/download
<Jenshae> Software Installer says "No." I used "dkpg -i make-blah.deb"  and it said setting up, processing triggers and back to prompt
<Jenshae> However, same "Makefile:121: *** Compiler not found. Stop."
<Jenshae> http://thebackroomtech.com/2008/11/03/fix-for-make-install-compiler-issues-with-intel-e1000-nic-driver-in-sles-10/
<Jenshae> Dependencies \o/
<Jenshae> Transferred dependencies, no errors and still make errors out. :(
<frodo654321> Hi there ..
<melodie> hello
<freelancerbob> halo
<freelancerbob> is there command, library to check what i have download or which folders have been filled ?
<freelancerbob> because yesterday i had 18 GB free and now only 500 MB
<freelancerbob> halo is there command, library to check what i have download or which folders have been filled ? because yesterday i had 18 GB free and now only 500 MB
<antis> freelancerbob, afaik there is no ui existing, giving you the information you want. i would write a little sh-script and execute e.g. a 'du -hs' on directories recursively and order by size. if you simply run 'du -h', it will show you the size of any file inside a directory - you should be able to track big files/directories down by that… :)
<Hooterville> Does anyone know if one can run Facebook in Lubuntu?
<Hooterville> quit
<anna_> Hi guys, im running lubuntu 17.04, fresh installation, but the system neither reboor nor shutdown ... who knows how to fix that? thanks
<lynorian> anna_, any reason why what kind of hardware?
<lynorian> what programs are you running when trying to shutdown or reboot
<anna_> lynorian, no programs .. the problem is present even if im runnin the live
<lynorian> anna_, video card type?
<anna_> lynorian, it is just a fresh installation ... just turn on the pc, then turn off or reboot and the screen goes black ... that is all
<lynorian> anna_, does pressing control alt f2 when shutting down do anything?
<anna_> lynorian,alt f2 does nothing unfortunately
<lynorian> control alt f2
<lynorian> keyboard leds change or no input and fan still runs?
<anna_> lynorian, the laptop remains on ... the fun runs .. the leds are green ... the screen goes black
<lynorian> anna_, you where shutting down from the menu right?
<anna_> lynorian, yep ... i also tried to shut down from alt F1 terminal ... nothing different
<lynorian> !md5sum |anna_
<ubottu> anna_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<lynorian> or with the live session you can do the test disk for defects
<anna_> lynorian, the problem is with lubutu ubuntu mate xubuntu
<anna_> so i dont think it is a iso problem
<lynorian> aana_ did it do it with previous releases?
<anna_> lynorian, I was running linux mint cinnamon before witouth this issue
<lynorian> anna_, you should probably be able to run lubuntu 16.04 the long term support
<lynorian> This might be a hardware bug in the kernel :(
<lynorian> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<anna_> lynorian, I was thinking to the kernel too .. I will install a previous version ... btw my system is a 4gb ram Intel Celeron N2840 / 2.16 GHz netbook (Acer es1 411) .. is there any significant difference in performance among mate xde and lxde?
<lynorian> yeah lxde uses less memory but 4 GB is more than enough for all of them in reality
<lynorian> I just got used to it after having it on my pentium IV with 512 MB that needed it
<anna_> lynorian, -_-' well ... I was running ubuntu mate and, randomly, the system froze (expecially while watching a movie) .. the video froze and the sound looped and I was told that the reason was mate was to heavy for the my system
<lynorian> anna_, can you run memtest from the live session ?
<anna_> lynorian, Im not sure .. I think yes
<anna_> do you think it is a ram issue?
<lynorian> anna_, I would do so
<lynorian> anna_, I do not know
<lynorian> it crossed my mind
<lynorian> after it is not an iso issue but hard to diagnose problems like this happen with image issues but if it happens in ram
<anna_> lynorian, do you think cinnamon is too heavy for the system? cuz I remember mint cinnamon worked good
<lynorian> anna_, no 4GB should run anything unless it has so many desktop effects not gpu accelerated that it uses too much CPU as I have not dealt with the n celerons which are based on atom architexture actually
<anna_> lynorian, ok =) thanks a lot for helping ... I will try with a lond term support distro =) enjoy your day
<Jenshae> I am still struggling..
<Jenshae> I need to build drivers on the machine they will be used on - https://downloadmirror.intel.com/15817/eng/README.txt
<Jenshae> They are NIC drivers. Anyone know a good way of getting Make install via USB?
<Jenshae> "Makefile:121: *** Compiler not found. Stop." After I have tried moving .deb packages from the Ubuntu repository.
<speedfixer> Where is a current package/application list for Lubuntu?
<lynorian> speedfixer, on an installed system from command line or from other oses?
<speedfixer> from the Lubuntu website
<speedfixer> <sound of crickets> that's what I thought - nice friendly new web pages they have now - bye
<Jenshae> People don't really get IRC, do they?
<lynorian> Jenshae, have you tried installing build-essential?
<Jenshae> Like this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/build-essential
<Jenshae> How do a grab a full tree of files, the branching dependencies?
<lynorian> Jenshae, it is a .deb package that has the compilier
<Jenshae> My tired brain realised how good that link is.
<Unit193> You have zero nic drivers?  I think apt-offline would be quite useful at this point..
<Jenshae> Apparently, if I run the Makefile then the NIC will work.
<Jenshae> It occurred to me. Does Lubuntu have a default C and C++ compiler?
<lynorian> Jenshae, not on the image it is on a package
<Jenshae> I am looking now at apt-offline to try and get the essentials across the NIC-less machine
<Jenshae> Just so many dependencies after dependencies trying to do it manually.
<Guest26790> Hi can't change cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness as it seems lubuntu 16.10 does not have /etc/sysctl.conf  file to edit
#lubuntu 2018-04-23
<paradis> I hv a question abt anonymous. Why do they always kick people out? As if they're very rude people
<paradis> Kamilion:
<BionicMac> What an awesome Ubuntu Flavor! I've decided to contribute in some small way to Ubuntu in general. So I have been testing 18.04 beat and now the first RC.
<BionicMac> I am testing the installs listed on qatracker. I stumbled upon Lubuntu and decided to put it on a server that I normally do not run X on. What a great OS for that machine. Now I can use a GUI on my server. =)
<leomessi8102> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu mini with lxqt but affter booting all i can i see is a black screen with a blinking cursor
#lubuntu 2018-04-24
<Ste2ph> Wifi n bluetooth headset sucks with Lubuntu
<Ste2ph>  Wifi n bluetooth headset sucks with Lubuntu
<Ste2ph> Why can't they coexist seamlessly? Lol
<xangua> I would believe you on Bluetooth headset, but for wifi lubuntu uses the same packages as xubuntu, ubuntu, u-mate
<xangua> Did you mean Bluetooth-WiFi combos? Broadcom
<Ste2ph> Well Idk Im using a Wifi-Bluetooth combo with an Intel Wireless-N 1030. Idk if its broadcom. Possibly it is
<Ste2ph> It still sucks
<Ste2ph> Makes me want to try Debian because I heard its more Stable
<paradis> is there a way to verify my lubuntu ?
<paradis> not verify download
<paradis> verify the installed lubuntu on pc
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There is no way to do that at the moment.
<paradis> ok thank you
<Ste2ph> I have a question for you guys. What irc client do you guys use and for what OS?
<Ste2ph> Im using ircCloud for android n web browsers
 * lyn||orian is using hexchat on ubuntu there are lots of ones in  the repos I don't know about android and that is offtopic
<Ste2ph> Ah ok. I just figured to mention my phone because that's what Im using now unless there is an ubuntu for my phone
<paradis> what time is lubuntu 18 will be available on thursday
<diogenes_> 12.37
<diogenes_> PM
<paradis> is this a joke?
<diogenes_> :)
<paradis> hmmm...
<leszek> best conversation ever in this channel :P
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paradis: why are you waiting for it?
<paradis> I cant wait for it.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> so install it now and then updatу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *update
<paradis> im already using lubuntu 17.10.1
<paradis> is it availabale already?
<paradis> available*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/HEADER.html
<paradis> can I join the testing?
<paradis> please lemme in
<JohnDoe_71Rus> welcome
<diogenes_> paradis, this is for you: https://online-countdown.en.downloadastro.com/tools/#1524735420000_TmV3IFVidW50dSAxOC4wNCBSZWxlYXNlZCEhISB5YWFhYXk=
<cristian__c> hello
<cristian__c> I've installed dropbox but applet doesn't show droobpx icon and is not working
<cristian__c> I've created a new autostart entry changing dropbpx launch command
<cristian__c> unfortunately, dropbox default autostart is often enabled by the system, even if I disable it by lxsession
<cristian__c> I'v3 tried some workarounds but I don0t know how to delete default dropbox lautostart entry (in order to use custom new ,droobox launch autostart)
<cristian__c> Any ideas?
<cristian__c> *dropbox
<heysoundude> is there anyone here who can walk me through installing lubuntu on a RasPi3B+ ?
<heysoundude> and hello room....
<heysoundude> the torrent link from flavour-maker doesn't seem quite right, or get corrupted coming in or something
<heysoundude> the icon in my downloads folder for the file is a question mark
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<heysoundude> yes, I tried that link and the 16.04.2 file either is not right or gets corrupted coming to me from the torrent
<heysoundude> im guessing everybody who knows is asleep
<heysoundude> so I follow the copypasta instructions from https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/, and I get "nuxz: <PATH>: Unexpected end of input"
<heysoundude> sorry, dyslexic fingers. make that "unxz: <PATH>: Unexpected end of input"
<heysoundude> so, silly me, I proceed to run the ddrescue line and it tells me "Can't open input file: No such file or directory"
<heysoundude> and now the sd card wont even mount
<lyn||orian> heysoundude, can you format it back it might have messed up the formating?
<Julien> Bonjour !
<Guest11855> Hello ?
<Guest11855> Someone  ?
<krytarik> Guest11855: Do you have a support question?
<Guest11855> Hello, yes i have, about brightness, on ubuntu or lubuntu i can't do anything to change the brightness of the screen
#lubuntu 2018-04-25
<heysoundude> hello - I was having issues earlier putting lubuntu on a bootable sd card for a raspi...I believe I've triumphed there.  now I just have to get the pi to, you know, boot
<heysoundude> does anyone know if the lubuntu for RasPi torrent has been known to have any issues?  I got the torrent file from https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<heysoundude> and apologies if you replied to me earlier...I was having weather-related power issues here at home
<Goop> Where's the torrent download for Lubuntu LTS 16.04 for torrent?
<tsimonq2> Goop: https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<Goop> It is having issues with this download
<Goop> There aren't any peers on my client when I open it.
<Goop> I'm using the Transmission BitTorrent client that comes with Ubuntu 16.04
<krytarik> Make sure to pick the latest point release of it.
<Thedarkb> What day is 18.04 coming out?
<diogenes_> Thedarkb, https://online-countdown.en.downloadastro.com/tools/#1524735420000_TmV3IFVidW50dSAxOC4wNCBSZWxlYXNlZCEhISB5YWFhYXk=
<Thedarkb> I'll upgrade my machines tomorrow.
#lubuntu 2018-04-26
<rick_> help
<rick_> help
<rick_> ?
<ChunkzZ> so are we set for LXQt with 18.04?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> congratulations with the release
<ChunkzZ> no one? :(
<diogenes_> ?
<Banzu> hellooo
<diogenes_> hi
<Banzu> i'm chatting from my macbook 1,1 with lubuntu!
<Banzu> what a witchery :D
<ChunkzZ> diogenes_: I asked if lxqt is coming with 18.04...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can install lxqt at any time
<ChunkzZ> JohnDoe_71Rus: that isn't an answer to my question...
<Banzu> what is a light youtube browser?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mpv+ some script
<Banzu> thanks
<diogenes_> ChunkzZ, let it be a surprise for you :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or mplayer
<diogenes_> Banzu, there is smtube too
<Banzu> thanks
<Banzu> i'm trying to understand if this laptop is powerful enough to browse youtube
<Banzu> it's too slow for plex unfortunately
<diogenes_> Banzu, you could make your own youtube application with nativefier <=== awesome piece of software
<Banzu> i'll check nativefier
<Banzu> i don't have nativefier in my repositories
<diogenes_> grab it from github
<Banzu> diogenes_, are you really suggesting me to wrap youtube in an electron app for my potato laptop?
<ChunkzZ> diogenes_: lol I've been waiting since 16.04 :(
<Banzu> i'll certainly install nativefier on my main laptop, but on this macbook 1,1 i need to squeeze every bit
<Banzu> i have just 2gb of ram
<diogenes_> hehe ok ok then smtube should work
<ChunkzZ> 2gb is plenty enough
<Banzu> for electron?
<diogenes_> could be for electron as well
<Banzu> smtube + mpv + youtube-dl works!
<Banzu> marvellous!
<Banzu> i just noticed I just have one speaker active
<Banzu> uhm
<Banzu> could be busted
<Banzu> i'm installing some games from steam to check the power of this beast
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Banzu: then i use iBook G4 many years ago, i remember game Nanosaur
<Banzu> lol
<Banzu> was it good?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> was great! fly pterodactil with rocket launcher
<Banzu> time to go
<Banzu> thanks for the help!
<ChunkzZ> So, LXQt or nah?
<ChunkzZ> I'm not at my PC so can't check :(
<krabador> so, come on people, what's new on lubuntu 18.04 !
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Be patient. I'll do the announcement when I land in Seattle. :)
<krabador> lubuntu 18.04 - the seattle affair.
#lubuntu 2018-04-27
<guiverc> a question in #ubuntu had me look at https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ - it still says 17.10...  I assume this is already known...
<guiverc> (ps: filenames indiciate 17.10 too)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It is already known.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> When my flight lands, I'll update all of that.
<guiverc> i suspected as such - just thought I'd check - sorry for disruption...
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> No problem
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Thank you
<guiverc> :)  -- don't forget some sleep to Simon.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Sleep is for the weak. :P
<guiverc> :)  LOL
<Markdown1_> why is there 2 Lubuntu websites?
<SlidingHorn> Markdown1_: I came in here to ask that after I saw you mention that in main...as you were.
<Markdown1_> yep
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Because the squatter of Lubuntu.net won't give it up.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me is the only official one.
<Markdown1_> funny thing is in Google search results that websites comes up first :/
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We know, and we apologize, but there is literally nothing we can do.
<SlidingHorn> I wonder if editing some of the Ubuntu wiki links to reflect the terms "Official Lubuntu" etc. would help that?
<Markdown1_> can't you guys do what these guys did? ;) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPNsense
<krytarik> (Well, something is being done about it, but it takes time.)
<Markdown1_> or maybe can inform Google about the issue?
<SlidingHorn> Markdown1_: Google doesn't interfere with that kind of thing
<Markdown1_> no I mean the search result thing atleast.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> krytarik is correct.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But, we are not renaming.
<SlidingHorn> Markdown1_: that's what I meant, too...t
<Markdown1_> ofcourse Google does https://support.google.com/plus/troubleshooter/1715140?hl=en
<Markdown1_> oh shit thats the Google+ thing :/
<Markdown1_> nevermind
<Markdown1_> anyways thanks for the info :)
<Markdown1_> oh I think this is the right page https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/report_phish/?hl=en
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> For reasons I can't say, we can't follow that procedure at the moment.
<Markdown1_> ok, no problem.
<tsimonq2> Better late than never. https://lubuntu.me/bionic-released/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> beware fresh releases
<tsimonq2> Beware PEBKAC.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> beware SkyNet
<tsimonq2> Beware Windows.
<MMO> Hello!
<MMO> Is Lubuntu 18.04 a LTE release?? 'cause from 16.04 when I do a "dist-upgrade" there is NO notification about 18.04. (I've only LTE versions notification configured)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do-release-upgrade -d . by default after  18.04.1
<blue_feint> do-release-upgrade offers me artful, do-release-upgrade -d is not supported from xenial, so do i upgrade to artful first, then bionic?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you are very brave, dude :)
<ChunkzZ> no LXQt - I'm sad. :(
<ChunkzZ> I've been waiting forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blue_feint> well xenial to artful to bionic worked for me, i don't see anythinng broken so far
<ChunkzZ> anyone else seeing the date and time white with lightdm on lubuntu? and I can't click and install a .deb file, it auto closes after I click install. apart from them two, working perfect :P
<ChunkzZ> oh and virtualbox doesn't work too!
<blue_feint> oh dear. i better test those when i get home
<blue_feint> does dpkg -i work on the .deb ?
<Unit193> blue_feint: apt install ./file.deb  resolves deps too, so is usually a better option than dpkg -i file.deb
<blue_feint> oh, good to know, thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<ChunkzZ> blue_feint, yeah dpkg -i will install it but just can't click it and install it
* Unit193 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 18.04 is out: https://lubuntu.me/bionic-released/ | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel | Alternative support: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
<heysoundude> just want to pop by and say good work devs!  thanks for making my computer work better/faster/stronger...18.04>17.10
<johndoe00> Hey guys, is there any way to add installed snaps to the task bar?
<johndoe00> Hey guys, is there any way to add installed snaps to the task bar?
<cdoublejj> 18.04 LTS released!
<cdoublejj> i think i'll clean install lubuntu and since wine has been funky with it's weird csmt issues since 3.4
<eephee> hi all! will there be a ppc release for 18.04?
* Unit193 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: https://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 18.04 is out: https://lubuntu.me/bionic-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel | Alternative support: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
#lubuntu 2018-04-28
<a___> join
<a___> hel
<a___> help
<a___> hello
<cdoublejj_> i wonder if any one knows if there will be a ppc version yet as it's such a new and fresh launch, maybe once things settle down, there might be a better idea?
<darsie> Where can I get cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/SHA256SUMS over a secure channel? Or is there a trusted GPG signature for it?
<krytarik> darsie: Yes, look besides it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/
<darsie> ahh, right.
<darsie> thx
<darsie> Can someone please verify 46181433FBB75451 is the Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>?
<krytarik> ..Why would you trust any individual here more than the GPG system?
<darsie> Anyone can upload GPG keys. It provides additional security.
<darsie> Having it on a HTTPS server would be better.
<darsie> A hacker possibly hacked my server which routes my internet, so I'm a bit paranoid.
<darsie> I found the key ID on numerous websites. Should be ok.
<Unit193> Gpg has a trust network.
<darsie> I miss instructions how to make a bootable USB stick from the iso. Do I dd it to /dev/sdX?
<wxl> that's one way to do it, darsie. if you know what you're doing, it's a very reliable methodology, too
<darsie> ok
<JohnDoe_71Rus> the hackers can change iso image, then you write it to flash. they can hack write util
<darsie> JohnDoe_71Rus: That's why I verified the hash and signature.
<wxl> that ^^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> after write? or after save to disk
<wxl> jboth
<darsie> after save
<JohnDoe_71Rus> they can modify at the write moment
<wxl> you can verify it after write
<darsie> I assume my computer isn't hacked. They can modify the data I receive via internet.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> darsie: that OS do you use at the moment?
<darsie> debian
<darsie> Downloaded the netinstall image on a mac that doesn't have ssh enabled.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and why you think you system compromised?
<darsie> My server may be compromised because a hacker found my email password, reset my bitstamp password, stole 7000 EUR and sent me an email with a web bug link to my server.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wow
<darsie> So I assume he got root and wanted to check the server logs to find the IP of my PC and possibly launch  a key logger there etc.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> darsie: https://imgur.com/WmRwjI3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh3AQuhQO8U
<foldmorepaper> Hello!
<foldmorepaper> I'm on Lubuntu 17.10, and was wondering if the method of updating to 18.04 is the same as dor Ubuntu?
<krytarik> Yes.
<foldmorepaper> The command 'do-release-upgrade' returns "No new release found" even though I have the Software Updater utility set to "any new version".
<krytarik> Yes, see the release notes on that please.
<foldmorepaper> Do I need to update anything beyond all packages and doing a dist-upgrade?
<foldmorepaper> Thanks, will do.
<krytarik> (The answer is, it'll become available for you in a few days.)
<foldmorepaper> I'm sorry about that--I automatically assumed 18.04 had been released for a few days and didn't check the date on the post!
<foldmorepaper> Thank you again.
<krytarik> Heh, no problem. :)
#lubuntu 2018-04-29
<mand0rla> Hi, I run libreoffice on lubuntu and I don't seem to be able to install new fonts (I downloaded font manager and I also created a .fonts folder with the fonts I want to add, but libreoffice doesn't seem to recognize them). Any ideas? Thanks
<radice> hello!
<mand0rla> Hi, my system doesn't let me write here /usr/share/fonts/truetype to add new fonts. Do I need to be root? How do I get to manually add fonts there?? Thanks
<cesar5200> Hi
<cesar5200> My VLC player layout is not configured properly the buttons is huge and yje borders not apprars correctly
<cesar5200> Can please anyone help me to solve it ?
<JohnDoe7> mand0rla: use ~/.fonts
<cesar5200> Thanks
<mand0rla> Hi JohnDoe, libreoffice doesn't seem to recognize the fonts from that folder
<debUser> hello, is the lubuntu download server down? https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<wxl> debUser: not that i know of. which link kyou trying?
<debUser> this one https://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<debUser> also https://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/MD5SUMS  for md5sum
<wxl> it's an https issue
<wxl> make it http and it will work :/
<wxl> meanwhile i'll fix it
<debUser> oh, thanks!
<radice> I just upgraded to lubuntu 18
<radice> I'm using a macbook 1,1 with 2 GB of ram
<radice> this is a miracle
<diogenes_> what is a miracle?
<radice> latest software (at least in the ubuntu way) on a 12 year old laptop
<radice> and it's perfectly usable
<diogenes_> try windows 10 on it :)
<radice> sure, why not :D
<User__> Ok
#lubuntu 2019-04-22
<faustyfoss> Hi. Question: If I install first mini.iso and then install lubuntu desktop, will that mean lower RAM usage? Thank you.
<serghei> OOO EEE
<diogenes_> faustyfoss, i don't think so.
<faustyfoss> In the docs: "Lubuntu Trusty alternate 32-bit: 176 MB". Does that apply only to the Trusty edition? I'm not sure which edition has the lowest RAM requirement.
<teward> faustyfoss: that applies only for the alternate ISO
<teward> and POSSIBLY the Trusty 32bit install
<teward> but that sounds like *Bare minimum* requirements
<slipttees> Hi all
<slipttees> i try old computer lubuntu 18.04.2 fresh install... video 640x480 only... i try sisimedia and sis671
<slipttees> get this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rbZNFVwt8h/
<y9pqb> My friend has Lubuntu 18.04 on his very underpowered computer. I'm wondering if I should upgrade to 19.04 for him. The main program he is going to use is Krita, which is Qt, so I figured LXQt might be better for him, but I'm afraid LXQt is going to be slower than LXDE.
<y9pqb> What do you guys think? How has your experience been with the LXDE -> LXQt migration?
<wxl> fantastic, y9pqb. also, lxde is in a bad state given it's not gtk3 compliant. this is going to be problematic in the near future. there's already some issues with gtk2 apps, notably pcmanfm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1782984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM freezes with Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed when clicking on a file or folder in 18.04" [Critical,Triaged]
<wxl> development of lxde has crawled to a halt, whereas lxqt is being committed to constantly and is always adding new features and fixes
<wxl> lxde is NOT a long term solution, at all
<y9pqb> I weighting upgrading to LXQt now vs waiting for 20.04
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i'd just get it out of the way
<wxl> i see no benefit to lxde
<y9pqb> I see
<y9pqb> I'm concerned because I have a program that became much slower after porting to Qt5
<y9pqb> I understand LXDE is a dead-end though
<wxl> yes, but it will be slower STILL in gtk3
<wxl> this is the reason pcman is no longer contributing to pcmanfm and is only working on pcmanfm-qt
<wxl> if you want to see how sad it is with lxde, look at the last few YEARS of commits on lxsession.. translations, typos fixes, some other little fixes.. over YEARS https://github.com/lxde/lxsession/commits/master
<y9pqb> ok, thanks. I'll offer to upgrade it for him
<wxl> and for that matter, we have not found lxqt to have a higher footprint overall. we've been meaning to do a blog post for a while but haven't done it
<wxl> a word of warning: the lxde to lxqt transition is not seamless. read the manual if youw ant to upgrade, or better yet, do a fresh install
<y9pqb> cool, I'm interested in that post whenever you get around to it
<y9pqb> what do you mean not seamless?
<slipttees> help fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rbZNFVwt8h/
<wxl> y9pqb: https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<wxl> uh oh wait that's not it
<wxl> slipttees: what's in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<slipttees> wxl: in paste
<wxl> y9pqb: read from this line to the end https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual/browse/18.10/source/D/upgrading.rst$76
<wxl> slipttees: sorry mean /var/log/syslog
<slipttees> wxl: sorry bro kk
<wxl> slipttees: i will say one line catches my eye though it's not an error.. [    28.495] (WW) sis671: module ABI major version (23) doesn't match the server's version (24).. did you get this driver from somewhere strange?
<slipttees> have oficial driver?
<slipttees> i don't known
<y9pqb> wxl: Thanks. He has enough disk space, so I think I'll install 19.04 on a separate partition and tell him to migrate to it at his own pace. I'm glad I didn't just blindly upgrade when I had the chance.
<slipttees> wxl: i try sis617 and sisimedia same problem
<slipttees> sis671*
<wxl> slipttees: so how about that log?
<francesco> ciao
<jcb2016> looking for a light distro that isn't resource hungry and it needs to be able to work with bcm43142 wireless drivers i was refered to lubuntu. any ideas about the drivers?
<wxl> !b43 | jcb2016
<ubottu> jcb2016: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jcb2016> wxl, my card works in ubuntu im on it right now. do i install it in lubuntu the same way i would install it in ubuntu?
<wxl> jcb2016: it's the same packages, yes
<jcb2016> wxl, i just need a fast distro that i can load. play videos/stream and not be choppy. ubuntu/xfe/gnome is very choppy i can't play videos i want in browswers
<wxl> jcb2016: if you're low powered, the modern web and modern video might be problematic no matter what, but lubuntu will be your best bet
<jcb2016> wxl, its a very low qualirty laptop i found in the closet a while back its an AMD E1-6015 with radeon R2 Graphics uses bcm43142 drivers has a resolution of 1366x768 i think it has like 4 gigs ram im trying to make it work
<wxl> jcb2016: like i said, lubuntu will be your best bet
<jcb2016> ok thanks
<jcb2016> i just ran apt install bcmwl-kernelsource like i did in ubuntu i also ran modprobe wl as sudo and i can't get wifi working worked in ubuntu. any ideas?
<wxl> it's the same system essentially, so not particularly
<wxl> so i would double check your work against the manual (of course things might have changed since you last did it)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jcb2016 remember that there is no hw video acceleration in browser in Linux in the standard browsers
#lubuntu 2019-04-23
<jcb2016> thanks
<r3db0t> Hi there! How can i connect to a wpa2 enterprise network?
<julientm[m]> r3db0t: ensure you have wpa_supplicant ,and  wpa_cli or wpa_gui
<julientm[m]> I would use the wpa_gui, to configure wpa2,
<julientm[m]> More info https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant#Connecting_with_wpa_cli
<wacholder_01> hello
<wxl> o/
<DiscoDynamite> \o
<jcb2016> hello. my wifi card is very hard to configure on ubuntu i just apt install bcmwl-kernel-source then modprobe wl and i get wifi. i just downloaded lubuntu and tried the same thing but it dosen't work the same way. any ideas on how to get wifi working. ive done the wifi setup about 10 times cause i have installed diffrent distros and ubuntu is the same setup.
<wxl> and the version of ubuntu and the version of lubuntu you're using is the same?
<jcb2016> umm on ubuntu its 18.0.4 and i think lubuntu is 19.01 i don't know
<wxl> so try your system on ubuntu 19.04 and see if it works the same (probably doesn't)
<wxl> things do change
<jcb2016> the way i do it must be degraded or it just dosen't work. wierd
<wxl> did you look at the current instructions?
<wxl> and did you follow ALL of the instructions, such as ensuring other drivers are blacklisted?
<wxl> (or at least unloaded)
<jcb2016> on ubuntu yes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx under the installing sta drivers
<wxl> or since bcmwl-kernel-source provides a later driver, are you sure there aren't bugs in the new drivers?
<wxl> again, things change. 19.04 has a brand new v5 kernel
<wxl> you might try broadcom-sta instead
<jcb2016> so instead of bcmwl-kernel-source do braodcom-sta?
<wxl> yep. if there's some change in the newer drivers, broadcom-sta (the older drivers) might solve your problems
<jcb2016> so try the broadcom-sta in 19.04 lubuntu?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> hey jcb2016 have you already started that process?
<jcb2016> im about to reboot to lubuntu in live mode. brb
<wxl> i'm curious what you've got from the logs (look in /var/log/syslog) regarding networking
<wxl> or what happens when you do the modprobe
<wxl> also i want to be doubly sure you did modprobe -r as the instructions say
#lubuntu 2019-04-24
<jcb2016> wxl, didn't work on 19.0.4 but i can download 18.0.4 lubuntu https://lubuntu.net/lubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-released/ or can i?
<wxl> jcb2016: did you answer any of my questions?
<jcb2016> nope what whwere the questions. i think i rebooted and tried the broadom-sta when you told me to try in 19.0.4 i didn't save the questions my bad
<jcb2016> <wxl> hey jcb2016 have you already started that process? < -- last thing i saw
<wxl> 1. did you modprobe -r all the other drivers before modprobing the one you wanted?
<jcb2016> no i didn't i was suppose to do sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<jcb2016> forgot that didn't have internet in lubuntu
<jcb2016> i just wrote it down
<wxl> it's rather important
<wxl> go do it over :)
<wxl> before you go
<jcb2016> ok brb
<wxl> the two other questions:
<jcb2016> ok
<wxl> 2. does anything get returned when you modprobe the driver you want?
<wxl> 3. if it fails, what's in /var/log/syslog
<jcb2016> nothing happend it just loaded
<jcb2016> ill copy it to a usb drive when i load it
<wxl> um
<wxl> give me the output of `lsmod` too
<jcb2016> ok
<jcb2016> wxl, i got wifi working
<jcb2016> wxl, modprobping -r all the stuff worked im thinking. thanks
<jcb2016> :D
<kc2bez> \o/
<jcb2016> plus its broadcom-sta-dkms and i insrtalled broadcom-common
<jcb2016> cacn't wait to install lubuntu
<jcb2016> bbl
<jcb2016> installing lubuntu as we speak :D
<jcb2016> thanks wxl for the help from earlier
<wxl[m]> jcb2016: did you permanently blacklist those modules?
<wxl[m]> There are instructions in the documentation
<jcb2016> wxl[m]: will it help after the install and reboot? will they stay blacklisted?
<someball> Hi, I'm doing some bash scripts for hotkeys and I need some help
<someball> what commands should I look into for rearranging the open apps on the taskbar?
<someball> I've done apropos taskbar but there were no results
<wxl[m]> jcb2016: you need it for the changes to be permanent
<wxl[m]> someball: good question. Not sure there are commands for that. LXDE or LXQt?
<someball> lxde
<wxl> and so what specifically do you want to do?
<someball> imitate the winkey+number hotkeys of windows
<wxl> i don't do windows
<someball> so in windows you can focus the window of an app by pressing the winkey+the number of position of said app in the taskbar
<someball> say you have your terminal in the first position, an editor in the 2nd, browser in 3rd, if you press windows+3 you focus the browser
<wxl> hm possible
<wxl> let me dig
<someball> it's very handy
<someball> anyway that part I have it done
<wxl> so you have it fixed? what do you want then? ;D
<someball> but in my old windows machine I had a few pinned apps to the taskbar, when you do the same hotkeys they launch if they werent launched
<someball> and since they are pinned they are always in the same positions in the taskbar
<wxl> so you want a particular hotkey to launch a particular program
<wxl> that can be done.. but if you want to use the number keys.. that's probably iffy
<someball> in lubuntu if I use my shortcuts to launch those same apps if I dont launchthem in order they wont be in that order in the taskbar
<someball> I already can launch them with super+number
<someball> I just want them to be arranged correctly
<someball> for example I have the browser at super+2, editor super+3, terminal super+4
<wxl> yeah i don't think you're going to be able to get that
<someball> but if I do super +4 first then the terminal will be first in the taskbar
<someball> I will keep looking into that tomorrow, its getting late here
<wxl> you could probably write code to do this, but it's not exposed
<someball> by code you mean something else than a bash script?
<wxl> i'm talking c
<someball> well if it comes to that I guess I wont go further, but I'm hoping it doesnt
<someball> ciao
<wxl> bye
<jcb2016> up and running wxl and i've blacklisted all the other models/drivers
<wxl> jcb2016: then you should be good to go :)
<jcb2016> thanks for everything
<jcb2016> now i just gotta figure this thing out
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> what do you need help figuring out?
<jcb2016> adding icons to the left side where the desktop numbers are
<jcb2016> has to be a panel setting
<jcb2016> i want to add chrome
<jcb2016> found it
<jcb2016>  configure panel
<wxl> drag and drop works, too XD
<jcb2016> i had to make it complicated lol
<wxl> yuuup
<jcb2016> wxl, why are you the only one that answers here?
<wxl> no
<wxl> sometimes no one answers at all
<wxl> jk XD
<jcb2016> lol
<jcb2016> i can play my church videos in chrome and they play perfect.
<wxl> not in chromium?
<jcb2016> nope regular chrome i donwloaded. is that not good?
<wxl> it's not entirely open source
<wxl> and it's not as battle tested as chromium on ubuntu
<jcb2016> ok ill download chromium
<wxl> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 73.0.3683.86-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 59071 kB, installed size 203723 kB
<wxl> that package
<jcb2016> ok
<jcb2016> so i found this laptop in the garage been sitting for like 2 years. its hp and my son has a hp. my son has the charger and it works on both laptops. he is charging his right now and this one needs to charge so i will be back later or tomorrow
<jcb2016> later
<jcb2016> thanks again
<wxl> k be well
<lubot> Jhoni Do was added by: Jhoni Do
<murat_> 3
<murat_> 3312
<bouncy_patt7> yo
<bouncy_patt7> anyone good at linux commands?
<kc2bez> I guess that depends on what you are looking for bouncy_patt7
<bouncy_patt7> cool beans dude,
<bouncy_patt7> newbie here to linux, so far learning this shit is more fun than crack, but anyway, how could I create a shortcut that opens the command iostat in the terminal..
<bouncy_patt7> so like a desktop shortcut i can put onto the taskbar.... ty
<kc2bez> careful with the !language
<bouncy_patt7> sorry
<bouncy_patt7> sry
<kc2bez> so what you want is known as a desktop file
<kc2bez> no worries.
<kc2bez> check out this link I think it will help you get started https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-custom-desktop-files-for-launchers-on-linux
<bouncy_patt7> nice one bud,
<bouncy_patt7> <3 ty
<kc2bez> yw
<Jonopoly> Ooh a lubuntu server!
<Jonopoly> Is it possible to run lubuntu LTS with LxQT?
<Jonopoly> rather than lxde ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Jonopoly [<Jonopoly> Is it possible to run lubuntu LTS with LxQT?], you can install lxqt as a DE in lubuntu 18.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (as you can install any other Desktop Environment)
<Jonopoly> what's this lubot? is there another server (discord?)
<Jonopoly> @HMollerC1 can install another DE ontop of Lubuntu but.. can i then cleanly remove Lxde ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure if it will be cleanly
<Jonopoly> :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but why do you want toi remove it? space issues?
<Jonopoly> just always thought it was bad-practice to have multiple DE
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it would be cleaner to have only one, but remove the original might cause issues.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've never done it, maybe someone did it and had no problems (or had them)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, it would be normal lxqt, not lxqt "touched" by lubuntu.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Jonopoly [<Jonopoly> what's this lubot? is there another server (discord?)], Lubot is a bridge for telegram to IRC
<Jonopoly> Ah im new to irc - will look into telegram
<Jonopoly> Im tempted to just get the later version of lubuntu with lxqt
<lubot> <kc2bez> That would be my recommendation. I think it's a better experience.
<Jonopoly> even though it's unstable
<Jonopoly> My usage is just browsing
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is stable just the support cycle is shorter.
<Jonopoly> oh is it?
<Jonopoly> what is the support cycle? yearly?
<Jonopoly> and since it's short is it easy to upgrade to the next version?
<lubot> <kc2bez> 9 months on the non-lts but upgrades are easy.
<Jonopoly> i can see there is 18.10 Cosmic Cuttlefish
<Jonopoly> and 19.04 Disco Dingo
<Jonopoly> ah it seems 19.04 has second longest support
<Jonopoly> (that's exciting! will give it ago)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, 19.04 is the latest release.
<Jonopoly> exciting!
<jimmy> hi guys I installed lubuntu 18.10
<jimmy> how can I install voice commands?
<Jonopoly> Hi Jimmy, I don't know
<apt-ghetto> Do you know, which packages you need?
<jimmy> no
<apt-ghetto> Well, that is the important question
<jimmy> are there any global voice commands?
<jimmy> for linux pc?
<jimmy> in english
<apt-ghetto> I don't know, but I don't speak with my computers
<jimmy> why not?
<jimmy> some people speak with alexa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @jimmy [<jimmy> are there any global voice commands?], There are not.
<apt-ghetto> Cortana, Siri, Alexa send the data to external servers and collect the data for "who knows what"
<jimmy> oh I see
<jimmy> ok I will check my version and return back later
<Jonopoly> Well, now i'm gutted
<Jonopoly> Lubuntu 19.04 is 64bit only :()
<Jonopoly> Lubuntu 19.04 is 64bit only :(
<lubot> <kc2bez> True. 18.10 is the last 32 bit release we had.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [True. 18.10 is the last 32 bit release we had.], but in that case, better to stay in 18.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which is LTS
<Jonopoly> aw :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> are you sure you can't install 64bit?
<lubot> <kc2bez> What do you have for a CPU?
<Jonopoly> Keep getting this weird error every boot
<Jonopoly> "system program problem detected"
<teward> HMollerCl: there's no 32bit installer ISO
<teward> you can install older 32bit and then upgrade to it
<teward> upgrade to newer*
<jonopoly> lubuntu 19.04 is so nice
<wxl> thanks jonopoly :)
<jonopoly> Oh you're a lubuntu developer?
<wxl> yep
<jonopoly> wxl: I like it because it light and seems very beginner friendly
<jonopoly> basically lets me use a 7+ old laptop :P
<wxl> yep but it's extremely functional, too. i think what we do is pretty fantastic :)
<teward> wxl is one of the primary driving forces behind Lubuntu
<teward> so is @tsimonq2
<teward> and there's a number of other LUbuntu Devs involved
<teward> i don't count (I just keep their specialized infra running xD)
<jonopoly> wow, well i'm loving it so far
<jonopoly> suprising how much nicer 19 is than 18
<wxl> well, and we have plenty of contributors, too, of which teward is one of
<wxl> you don't have to write code to help :)
<wxl> jonopoly: you mean 18.04, i presume?
<jonopoly> yeah, sorry (lts)
<teward> wxl: so my being a constant thorn in you and SImon's sides then counts as helping?  xD
<teward> nah I kid but :P
<wxl> jonopoly: yeah well lxqt is much more modern and developed
<jonopoly> yeah, feels very modern
<jonopoly> lxde reminded me of xfce (both felt quite old)
<wxl> jonopoly: i think xfce is probably more developed than lxde. it's REALLY BAD with lxde.
<wxl> jonopoly: to be fair, i'm concerned about the likes of raspbian (for the raspberry pi) where lxde is a default desktop environment.
<wxl> re: XFCE, nevermind. last release was 2015 XD https://xfce.org/
<jonopoly> wxl: fingers-crossed for raspberry-pi 4
<wxl> it seems like xfce is capable of using gtk3 so that's a good sign for it
#lubuntu 2019-04-25
<jcb2016> wxl: do you work for Ubuntu?
<jcb2016_> Stupid iPhone
<wxl[m]> jcb2016: well Ubuntu isn't a company. Canonical is and they provide much of the backing and infrastructure for Ubuntu. I don't work for Canonical, but I do volunteer for Ubuntu (you can, too!)
<Mr_Coder> hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone using linuxdcpp? It was available in LTS versions but nit in 19.04 I checked the launchpad page and ppa. Last commit is way before last LTS release but it was there in 18.04. can't find it in disco repos.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Anyone using linuxdcpp? It was available in LTS versions but nit in 19.04 I chec …], ^Wxl: @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @HMollerCl  ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm not an admin here yet. :( But maybe @teward001 can swoop by and help us out.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh you weren't asking about the Spam.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't know anything about that package.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Is it from a ppa @The_LoudSpeaker ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Is it from a ppa @The_LoudSpeaker ?], No it is already there in bionic repos. It has a separate daily build ppa. I checked that ppa and dingo repos. Can't find it in anyone of them.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean I added daily ppo and run apt update, it says no release file for dingo.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And without that daily ppa, I searched for it using synaptic, couldn't find it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Here is the launchpad page: … https://launchpad.net/linuxdcpp/ … @kc2bez
<kc2bez> Doesn't look like much activity. I think you would have to ask in #linuxdc++ @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just did that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There are only 2 people there other than me. Waiting for them to reply.
<kc2bez> You will likely have to wait a while then. Seems like possibly a dead project.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker first time I hear about it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from the name I though it was a cpp compiler for linux
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> You will likely have to wait a while then. Seems like possibly a dead p …], Yup! But I hope it's not. I use it extensively. We share movies, games, shows, tutorials, softwares and what not! I have to use windows to use dc coz it's not available in disco.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [from the name I though it was a cpp compiler for linux], It's a quite useful and decent program to share files over intranet.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup! But I hope it's not. I use it extensively. We share movies, games, shows, t …], you can build it on your own, and/or you could package it for everyone to use.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> everyone in *ubuntu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [you can build it on your own, and/or you could package it for everyone to use.], I tried building it. It has some had troubles couldn't build. It gave many errors even though I followed exact procedures. About packaging it, I might try. But I need help. Can't do it alone.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I haven't pacaged myself, I need to doi thought
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we could travel that path together
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but first, you need to be able to build it
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! I will try building it tonight. I will take logs of the build process. Also I am still waiting for any reply on #linuxdc++
<cristina_> ciao
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker you could try to fork it for qt also ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or make a qt gui for it
<The_LoudSpeaker> I haven't tried to fork anything before and I am not a pro like wxl or simon here. I would be happy rn even if I could build it tonight. But yeah I am ready to try. Lets see where this goes.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, what are you packaging rn?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl ^], I need to package the update notifier for lubuntu.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> This month I don't have much time to do it thought
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [This month I don't have much time to do it though], Same. Have end sems coming up.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry for the ignorant question, you use north or south hemisphere semesters?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no need to reply, just realized yo are in northern hemisphere.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker that sounds like an absolutely deplorable protocol. why not use something else like private torrents or something?
<wxl> text based (unencrypted), centralized, no specification so every client and server is reverse engineered, to name a few things
<wxl> even advanced direct connect suffers many problems
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We have various restrictions on the network here. Cyberroam. Can't use torrents. DC is fine for us now.
<wxl> except when the software isn't available
<wxl> what are the actual restrictions? is it just port closing or are they doing actual data monitoring?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> except when the software isn't available], Next we are getting sophos. Maybe that changes things. … For windows and macs dc++ or eskaltdc work well. Few people use linux and among them there are few like me use non-LTS versions of ubuntu. So it's not a major problem either. But it feels bad that such good program i
<lubot> s dead.
<wxl> i think maybe the bigger issue is that the protocol is really poorly defined
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> what are the actual restrictions? is it just port closing or are they doin …], Port closing and website restrictions mostly. We are trying to get IRC unblocked.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker in that case you could just specify ports to use for torrent traffic. done.
<wxl> or use a vpn!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i think maybe the bigger issue is that the protocol is really poorly defin …], I don't think so. The dc++ and apexdc++ for windows are in active development.
<wxl> i'm not talking about the *SOFTWARE* but i'm talking about the *PROTOCOL*
<wxl> example: bit torrent is a protocol. transmission is software.
<wxl> or: irc is a protocol. irssi is the only client anyone should ever use. well, except maybe weechat.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> or use a vpn!], Vpns cause reduction in speeds. 1500MB bandwidth is wasted.
<wxl> so what about speed if you get what you want?
<wxl> cuz right now it's sounding like you're not going to
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i'm not talking about the *SOFTWARE* but i'm talking about the *PROTOCOL*], Yeah I know. I meant to say that protocol must be fine as they are still developing applications for windows and macos which work on that protocol.
<wxl> still means nothing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I haven't studied the protocol of dc. Will read it up and then say anything.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so what about speed if you get what you want?], No one wants 200Kbps.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Especially when you pay 4 lakhs per year.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! Wxl, the protocol seems fine. … Here: … https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Connect_(protocol)
<tomreyn> how's this fine? "There is no official specification of the protocol, meaning that every client and hub (besides the original NeoModus client and hub) has been forced to reverse engineer the information. As such, any protocol specification this article may reference is likely inaccurate and/or incomplete."
<kc2bez> This part seemed scary too "The Direct Connect protocol is a text-based computer protocol, in which commands and their information are sent in clear text, without encryption"
<lubot> <teward001> `ERROR: KILL IT WITH FIRE`
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker that's where i read about how crappy it was XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> This part seemed scary too "The Direct Connect protocol is a text-based …], It's fine for us as we use it only inside campus. Not internationally.
<wxl> ^^^ because i'm sure there's NO ONE inside campus with malicious intent
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Well wxl shall we create a new protocol then? XD
<wxl> nope. there's too many of them already.
<kc2bez> Some even have encryption.
<wxl> s/some/nearly all/
<wxl> i just discovered this recently https://onionshare.org/
<tomreyn> that's over tor, you don't wan tthis if you want speed
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_transfer_protocols
<tomreyn> more llikely, if thaT's ok with the network admins, you want p2p, thoough
<wxl> i like how dc isn't even on there
<wxl> which is fairly telling
<kc2bez> Not sure about speeds and you proably can't send a full size movie but I might even trust firefox send first https://www.wired.com/story/firefox-send-encrypted-large-files/
<tomreyn> The_LoudSpeaker: so if bittorrent is forbidden (why? too many packets? or because "bittorrent = terrorism"?), then I guess RetroShare would be my next choice.
<tomreyn> at least for your use case
#lubuntu 2019-04-26
<jcb2016> wxl: you around?
<wxl> jcb2016: yep. what's up?
<jcb2016> You work for Ubuntu?
<wxl> i already answered this one :)
<jcb2016> What you say I go from
<jcb2016> Mobile to desktop a lot
<wxl> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/04/25/%23lubuntu.html#t08:02
<jcb2016> I ask cause I tried to join the mailing list and it said that it was maintained by wok
<jcb2016> Wxl*
<wxl> most of what's done in ubuntu, i would say, is not done by canonical employees
<jcb2016> Ok
<rowan> Hello
<wxl> hi
<rowan> I'm surprised that anyone is on this.
<rowan> This looks like a very basic Discord.
<wxl> it's irc.
<rowan> Well yeah!
<wxl> it's more appropriate to say discord is a fancy irc
<rowan> What does IRC stand for?
<wxl> in much the same way that you can say a motorcycle is a fancy bicycle, but you can't say (at least not justfiably so) that a bicycle is a basic motorcycle
<wxl> internet relay chat
<rowan> Well I learned something today.
<wxl> me, too. see the cpuid command.
<rowan> I'm going to have to install it first.
<rowan> I'm running Lubuntu on this old Acer Aspire One netbook.
<rowan> This is going to take a while.
<wxl> there's almost no one on irc. for example, on this server alone there's only an average of 82977 users http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/statistics.php?net=freenode
<wxl> cpuid is pretty small
<rowan> Well, this netbook is awful.
<wxl> sounds like fine to work with :/
<rowan> Takes a whole minute to load the desktop when you sign in...
<rowan> HOLY COW THIS COMMAND SHOWS SO MUCH STUFF!
<wxl> :)
<wxl> the nice thing is that it actually explains in human terms what all the flags mean
<rowan> That is nice.
<wxl> so which version of lubuntu you running?
<rowan> Let me see...
<wxl> `lsb_release -a`
<rowan> Well it's running "Ubuntu 18.10"
<rowan> Later than my main machine!
<wxl> ahh good you're running lxqt
<wxl> the new version, 19.04, just came out
<rowan> Well I did choose the latest.
<wxl> let me guess. you downloaded from lubuntu.net :/
<rowan> It was a pain to get this laptop running again.
<rowan> Yes
<rowan> It would hang on installation
<rowan> So after trying some modes, it worked.
<wxl> yeah ok, so just so you know: lubuntu.net is not the lubuntu website
<rowan> Wait
<rowan> I don't remember
<rowan> lol
<wxl> lubuntu.me, as you can see in the channel topic, is the official website
<rowan> I was like .net???
<rowan> What???
<wxl> for us the latest would certainly be 19.04
<rowan> I don't remember .net
<wxl> i just looked and they're linking to 18.10
<rowan> It was a while ago
<wxl> well in case it's not obvious the version comes in the form of YY.MM where YY is the two digit year and MM is the two digit month of release, both zero padded
<rowan> Like 3 months
<wxl> that said, if "a while ago" was before april, you would have seen 18.10
<rowan> So the .net one is fake?
<rowan> Or is it just a download page?
<rowan> For the .me
<wxl> fake isn't the appropriate word. it just has no relationship to the actual developers of lubuntu
<rowan> Oh
<rowan> So just a redisribution.
<wxl> not even that really XD
<rowan> Just some mirror?
<wxl> it's the site of one of the original co-founders of lubuntu, who hasn't been involved in aeons
<rowan> So it's the old site.
<wxl> basically, but he keeps "updating" it
<wxl> quotes because he's slow to do it
<rowan> Oh
<rowan> Ok
<wxl> just know that lubuntu.me IS the official site
<rowan> Well thanks!
<rowan> So all of the search engines made the .net version top and the .me version 2nd.
<wxl> nope, not all of them
<wxl> try duckduckgo
<rowan> Google, Duckduckgo, Bing, Yahoo is what I have tested.
<rowan> Well they should sort out this mess.
<wxl> .me is the featured listing on ddg
<wxl> i know -_-
<rowan> Interesting
<wxl> we've been working on it
<rowan> Yeah
<rowan> I guess .net is much more likely to be on the top than .me
<wxl> i'm not sure that the popularity of the ccTLD has anything to do with SEO
<rowan> IDK
<rowan> Just thinking stuff up.
<rowan> Also how private is Quassel IRC?
<wxl> here's one thing i can show you, knowing that canonical is the company behind ubuntu: if you `host lubuntu.me` or `whois -H lubuntu.me` you'll see that not only does canonical own lubuntu.me, but they serve it, too
<rowan> Ok, took notes.
<rowan> Thanks!
<wxl> do the same with .net and you'll see some very different results
<wxl> anyways so irc is a protocol
<wxl> freenode is an irc network
<wxl> they use a patched charybdis ircd server
<wxl> quassel is a client
<wxl> irc client that is
<rowan> Well it's just so many *free* chat programs collect information on you and sell it for a profit.
<wxl> just to get all of our terms right :)
<wxl> and they are almost all for profit companies
<wxl> none of the above are
<rowan> Makes sense
<rowan> Anyway I'm going to sleep!
<rowan> Bye
<wxl> nighty night
<rowan> Night
<player1_ready> hi I use lightdm in lubuntu boot. Can I change defauld background in lightdm ?
<player1_ready> what is lubuntu-desktop? should I install it manually? or is installed already?
<Aurost> Hi guys
<Aurost> I have a problem with Lubuntu, i'm trying to install it on an old eee pc netbook
<Aurost> 1201k
<kc2bez> player1_ready: you can change your background in lightdm, check out this article on stack exchange https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/86690/change-lightdm-background
<kc2bez> player1_ready: lubuntu desktop should already be installed if your desktop is working for you. There should be no reason to install manually.
<Aurost> I run it from usb but i can't reach the desktop... i have a black screen with the following error: [98.901954] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:0f.0: CORB reset timeout #1, CORBRP = 0
<kc2bez> Aurost: where did you download the iso from and have you checked the hashes?
<player1_ready> thanks guys
<kc2bez> yw player1_ready
<kc2bez> Aurost: this chapter in our manual discusses downloading and installing Lubuntu https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/Installing_lubuntu.html
<Aurost> I downloaded it from the official website
<kc2bez> ok have you checked the hashes?
<Aurost> i already read it, i followed that instructions
<Aurost> no
<kc2bez> Corruption can occur and if even 1 bit of information is off then it may not work right. Checking the hash verifies that the image is intact.
<Aurost> Ok i will do. Thnks
<romulo> oiiii
<player1_ready> hi I use tp-link stick to connect to wifi and always says disconnected, when I remove tp-link stick and plug it again it says connected, how to fix this
<player1_ready> is there a line in NetworkManager.conf to fix this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> player1_ready: try this: sudo rfkill unblock all
<player1_ready> So what do I type next?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that should unblock it if it's blocked, worked for some broadcom issues I have had.
<player1_ready> ok thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did it worked?
<gofio> is it too complicated to go from ubuntu 18.04 into lubuntu? already upgraded from eol ubuntu 17.10 into ubuntu 18.04
<player1_ready> should upgrade from Lubuntu 18.10 to 19.04 in an old laptop, CPU pentium4 3.2 GHz, 2Gb ram?
<gofio> how many ram cards does it have player1_ready ?
<player1_ready> 2 cards
<gofio> 1g ram each?
<player1_ready> yes
<gofio> I had one like that and upgraded to 2g ram each card if I remember correctly havin 4g total at the end
<player1_ready> yes but pentium 4 supports 2G
<player1_ready> not more
<gofio> wasn't too costly, but not always one can do it
<gofio> wow missed the pentium 4 part
<gofio> what year is it?
<player1_ready> I think 2004
<player1_ready> not sure
<gofio> gee, thanks. Mine is 2008 and already old...
<gofio> how has been going lubuntu 18.04 so far for you player1_ready in that configuration?
<gofio> or 18.10 I mean
<player1_ready> it is ok 18.04 and 18.10
<player1_ready> runs
<player1_ready> not many problems
<gofio> I'm looking to change from ubuntu 18.04 to lubuntu 18.04 player1_ready
<gofio> what web browser you're using?
<player1_ready> firefox
<gofio> how many windows can you open?
<player1_ready> I didnt try to open many I opened 1 or 2
<gofio> I'm kinda impressed with that configuration you can use firefox
<player1_ready> I tried to open falkon
<gofio> ok, 1 or 2, thanks
<player1_ready> maybe it opens more
<player1_ready> I dont kno
<gofio> right now I have 11
<player1_ready> falkon was stuck in black screen
<gofio> thanks player1_ready
<gofio> hope your upgrade goes well
<player1_ready> but I think that pentium 4 3.2 GHz is powerful enough, and the only thing that slows it down is the missing of good software
<gofio> how much ram does it take the system alone? from rebbot
<gofio> reboot
<Varunish> Hi Does Lubuntu support all the packages supported in Ubuntu Versions
<heysoundude> is it possible for me to set my desktop to follow the ntp server on my router?
<kc2bez> It is but they didn't wait around for the answer.
<kc2bez> heysoundude: which version of lubuntu?
<heysoundude> 18.04
<kc2bez> I think it is the same in later versions so let's start with this. In the terminal type timedatectl status
<heysoundude> what am I looking for in the results
<heysoundude> ?
<kc2bez> Does it spit anything out? It will let us know what is installed. I don't have an 18.04 install in front of me.
<heysoundude> local time, universal time, rtc time, time zone, system clock synchronized (yes), systemd-timesyncd.service active (yes), RTC in local TZ (no)
<kc2bez> ok good
<kc2bez> You will need to edit  the /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf file
<heysoundude> ok...nano here I come
<kc2bez> yup that will work. just `sudo nano /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf`
<heysoundude> nano tells me its unwritable
<kc2bez> sudo in front of that
<heysoundude> ah...done  forgot that part
<kc2bez> no worries.
<kc2bez> You should see a line that is #NTP
<heysoundude> yes i do
<kc2bez> change that line to the following
<kc2bez> NTP=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  where xxx Replaces the IP address of your router
<heysoundude> do I need to make the # go away?
<kc2bez> yes
<heysoundude> thank you
<kc2bez> We aren't quite done.
<kc2bez> Save and close that after you edit it.
<heysoundude> alrighty...
<heysoundude> lol I knew that part
<kc2bez> then back at the terminal issue a `sudo systemctl restart systemd-timesyncd`
<heysoundude> done
<kc2bez> After that we can check the status with ` sudo systemctl status systemd-timesyncd`
<heysoundude> and now it will sync with my router at every boot?
<kc2bez> It will sync on boot yes.
<heysoundude> timed out waiting for reply from...I may have mistyped something in nano
<kc2bez> Maybe. Or does your router actually provide NTP?
<heysoundude> could it be looking for a port on the router?  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxx
<heysoundude> yes, wirelessly it does...i assume that comes out over ethernet as well
<kc2bez> you shouldn't need to specify the port. NTP should be on port 123
<heysoundude> hmmm...let me check that something hasn't been changed on my roter.  we did have a brief power outage last night
<kc2bez> ok
<kc2bez> It might not be a bad idea to remove the # infront of the FallbackNTP=ntp.ubuntu.com line
<kc2bez> That way if your router fails to respond you can still sync time.
<heysoundude> I'll do that...not only was there a power outage, it updated itself.  this will be fun...
<kc2bez> Ah gotcha.
<heysoundude> thanks for your help.  I'm going to dig into the router and then come back to this...
<heysoundude> I wish my chat client let me print convos...
<kc2bez> yw good luck with the router.
<lubot> <teward001> in case any of the usual support people for LUbuntu want to take a stab at helping this person: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1138375/lubuntu-crashes-after-connected-to-the-wifi
<Jimmy7> Hello
<Jimmy7> Is Lubuntu good ?
<Jimmy7> I am going to install it
<Jimmy7> LxQt is good they say
<Jimmy7> But I don't know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Jimmy7 [<Jimmy7> Is Lubuntu good ?], In a lubuntu group probably everybody will say yes
#lubuntu 2019-04-27
<jcb2016> anyone know how to format a usb to ntfs? i have mkfs.ntfs in the command line
<jcb2016> or fat
<owner> help
<Guest43485> hrlp
<Guest43485> <owner
<Guest43485> help pleaxe
<Guest43485> ?>
<wr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/disco-desktop-amd64.iso
<wr> Not Found
<wr> 19.10 (Eoan Eanimal) Daily Builds
<krytarik> Hah, of course not!.. :P
<valkinaz> Hello everyone. Can someone help me with wifi on lubuntu? My university use WPA2 Enterprise for students, but it seems nm-tra don't know how to connect
<laptop> hello is debian
<laptop> lubuntu fast enough
<laptop> to run on amd athlonx2 1.7 ghz 2 gb ram and nvidia graphics card
<wxl> are you asking about debian or lubuntu?
<laptop> lubuntu
<wxl> i'm sure it will be just fine
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> well, especially when they were absolutely fantastic, which both tolkien and herbert were
<wxl> um, well, in my opinion, ANYONE could write better than stephen king
<wxl> he's GREAT at ideas, but his books are drier than the vaccuum of space
<iman> Hi, i have dowonload https://github.com/dracula/quassel and put that in ~/.config/quassel-irc.org , but don't find any place to change the theme
<Methylzero> Hello! I am considering installing the HWE stack (kernel+xorg) on a Lubuntu 18.04.2 system. However...
<Methylzero> apt is saying that a bunch of packages need to be removed, most of them are kernel/xorg related, so makes sense
<Methylzero> but
<Methylzero> apt also says that "lubuntu-desktop lubuntu-gtk-core lubuntu-gtk-desktop" are going to be removed
<Methylzero> and I dont see any replacement packages about to be installed
<Methylzero> lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-gtk-core sound pretty damn important, wont removing them break the GUI?
<kc2bez> More than likely. If it isn't too late I wouldn't proceed.
<Methylzero> nah, I got cold feet and canceled
<kc2bez> What procedure did you follow to enable the HWE stack?
<apt-ghetto> lubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<kc2bez> Right but if you remove that metapackage I think it removes all the packages contained within.
<apt-ghetto> lubuntu-gtk-desktop could be a problem
<Methylzero> @kc2bez I found this command line on the official Ubuntu wiki
<apt-ghetto> No, it should not: `apt purge -s lubuntu-desktop`
<Methylzero> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<apt-ghetto> You can simulate it: `apt install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 -s`
<Methylzero> OK, so the simulation shows that lubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-gtk-desktop and lubuntu-gtk-core would have been removed
<apt-ghetto> If I understand it right, lubuntu-gtk-core depends on xserver-xorg-video-all, which will be removed
<Methylzero> yes, xserver-xorg-video-all is also being removed
<Methylzero> and xserver-xorg-video-all-hwe-18.04 is being installed
<apt-ghetto> Installing the hwe stack, there will be the xserver-xorg-video-all-hwe-18.04 package and reinstalling lubuntu-desktop should work, according to https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/lubuntu-gtk-core
<apt-ghetto> So, theoretically it should work
<apt-ghetto> But I don't have time at the moment to test it
<apt-ghetto> It might be a good idea to wait for another opinion
<Methylzero> OK, well I am not going to risk borking the sytem
<Methylzero> especially since I am not sure if the new kernel would fix my problems
<castilma1> any lxle people here?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> castilma1 me here.
<castilma1> lubot: does lxle x86_64 boot on bios systems? And does the x86 version work on non-PAE x86 cpus?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> castilma1: it does boot on bios systems. and about non PAE x86 cpus, I am sure wxl or @tsimonq2 here might be able to tell.
<wxl[m]> We don't support LXLE
<castilma> hey, it's me again. I'm currently trying to install lxle 16.04. I chose to encrypt my personal files, but not the whole system. now in the installation log window, I was prompted for a mount password [leave blank to generate one]:
<castilma> so i just pressed enter  and now nothing happens
<castilma> top shows the cpu is idle
<wxl[m]> castilma: #lxle
<ryanpcmcquen> Anyone here get Steam running on Lubuntu 19.04?
<ryanpcmcquen> I get this error:
<ryanpcmcquen> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<ryanpcmcquen> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<ryanpcmcquen> Steam: An X Error occurred
<ryanpcmcquen> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
<ryanpcmcquen> Major opcode of failed request:  152
<ryanpcmcquen> Serial number of failed request:  50
<ryanpcmcquen> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YHr4Uz0t/
<ryanpcmcquen> That's my error.
<ryanpcmcquen> Needed this package: `libnvidia-gl-418:i386`
<lubot> <skjones007> not really a big problem, but just curious as to why when i add a snap it doesn't appear in the menu?  is this a known issue?
<philosopheon> is there anyone around here who can help a newbie with some info
<philosopheon> ?
<kc2bez> @skjones007 you may need to reboot for it to show.
<skjones> kc2bez, i have rebooted since i installed them but didn't notice the menu - you are right - they are in the menu now - thanks
<kc2bez> Yw
#lubuntu 2019-04-28
<symbio> is anybody here?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Depends on your problem
<symbio> how to connect to wifi on braqnd new Lubuntu 18 installation. I have installed it by wired connection and I want connect wifi insted, but on my Connection shortcut right down my screen Wi-Fi connection is gray. Wi-Fi Connection is enabbled thr...
<lubot> <aptghetto> Which Lubuntu? 18.04? 18.10? … What wifi hardware do you use? … I am, by the way, the wrong for wifi problems
<sappheiros> How can I help lubuntu?
<sappheiros> i guess i can browse the website to search for the answer to that.
<sappheiros> https://lubuntu.me/ can't connect to server error
<apt-ghetto> The homepage should be working and reachable
<sappheiros> loaded now
<sappheiros> maybe the free wifi i'm using is poor ...
<tomreyn> i added a monitor for lubuntu.me (5 min interval, 5 locations world-wide) https://statuspage.freshping.io/7937-Ubuntu
<Jonopoly> so frustrating cant get roblox on linux
<Jonopoly> dont use windows anymore but cant play roblox on here for son :x
<wxl> Jonopoly: how powerful is your machine?
<wxl> Jonopoly: and what version of Lubuntu?
<wxl> Jonopoly: and can your CPU handle virtualization?
<Jonopoly> UH my machine is bad, if it was a horse..
<Jonopoly> you'd have to shoot it
<Jonopoly> Lubuntu 19.04
<Jonopoly> I was going to use Wine for roblox, but don't think it can support it
#lubuntu 2020-04-20
<mendelmunkis> can anyone give me advice on adding a user from singleuser mode?
<Ahmuck> What happened to disco?
<guiverc> Ahmuck, disco was a standard release; it reached EOL 9 months after release. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/23/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-end-of-life-reached-on-january-23-2020/
<Ahmuck> It seems to be missing in the update.  I see a new release for tomorrow on the site?
<guiverc> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-04-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<guiverc> what site?
<Ahmuck> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<guiverc> it's EOL, thus won't be found there (releases move to old-releases after they've reached EOL0
<guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ahmuck> dist-upgrade still work?
<guiverc> If your sources are changed to point to old-releases (not mirrors can drop anytime after EOL so if using a country mirror etc you need to switch to old-releases.ubuntu.com; dist-upgrade achieves little though as it's months past EOL so no software upgrades, using an EOL kernel etc)
<Ahmuck> Thanks for the link.  I found the upgrade path.
<rdolan> Hi guys. Can't resize windows, except in the very edge of upper corners... https://i.imgur.com/OQ4Foax.png LXQT, 19.04
<guiverc> rdolan, Lubuntu 19.04 (like all 19.04 releases) are EOL
<guiverc> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-04-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<Guest92455> hello
<guiverc> G'day Guest92455, if you have a Lubuntu Support question, please just ask it (try & keep to a single line, be patient waiting for a response as people will help when they can)
<rdolan> guiverc, right. Just tell me one thing, does focusing on element in folder work for you in pcmanfm-qt? Like when you are selecting "open file in folder" in browser downloads?
<rdolan> I'm currently running 0.14.1 and it doesn't
<Ahmuck> Good morning.
<Ahmuck> So ... the upgrade went fairly well.  I only had one hiccup.  I could use some advise on how to correct it.
<Jakov> hello
<Ahmuck> .
<lubot> <teward001> Ahmuck: Unless you give details about what hiccup you hit there's a likelihood nobody will assist
<lubot> <teward001> usually people respond to requests with information not vague "I had a hiccup can someone help me?" inquiries
<isjon_> i accept yes
<isjon_> hi everyone I need help
<isjon_> how can I view my wifi password? like the command for it? please
<lubot> <aptghetto> right click on the wlan symbol, then modify connections
<lubot> <aptghetto> Then select the wlan connection and click on "Edit the selected connection"
<isjon_> ahw, thank you so much man, you are a life saver <3
<lubot> <aptghetto> good to know
<isjon_> dang I thought I was logged out for good. thanks again
<Ahmuck> Sorry, my client timed out.  I did not see the response.
<Ahmuck> .
<Ahmuck> .
<kc2bez> !ask | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lubot> <heysoundude> Does lubuntu set up a swap file automatically on install?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It does not.
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’d like to set one up then. Is there a tutorial in a wiki somewhere I can reference?
<lubot> <kc2bez> This guide is aimed at Ubuntu server but it is still valid. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-18-04
<lubot> <heysoundude> Awesome, thanks. Will this persist if I upgrade to 20.04?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, if you add it to your fstab it will persist.
#lubuntu 2020-04-21
<lubot> <heysoundude> Is that in the article as well?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, about 3/4 of the way down i think.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Awesome. Thank you so much
<lubot> <kc2bez> Found it, Step 5.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Happy to help.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Is there anything I should be careful of before I open up the terminal?
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you follow the steps you should be good. In step 5 when adding to the fstab there is a recommendation to backup your fstab. Backups are always good to have.
<lubot> <kc2bez> You shouldn't need to tune the swappiness so you can probably stop at step 5.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Ok, I’ve a 2tb removable I could stick that on
<lubot> <kc2bez> It can help if you are on the low side for RAM.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Yup 2gb. If I open up too many tabs in Brave, it bogs right down. Firefox dims the lights with the same number of tabs
<lubot> <kc2bez> So it may still bog down a bit but it should help prevent crashes and lockups from running out of RAM.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Well it was super easy and fads to do and my machine is much snappier now for it. Thank you!!
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are most welcome.
<lubot> <heysoundude> 20.04 drops tomorrow?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The 23rd is the proposed release date. … Typically there isn't a delay but anything is possible.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Lol. I like to say “anything can happen and often does”
<lubot> <kc2bez> Exactly.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Apt dist-upgrade when the time comes, then, correct?
<lubot> <kc2bez> This page in our manual goes over it very well. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/D/upgrading.html … Basically though make sure your system is updated, backed up, then `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Because this is a LTS release updates are not typically available until the first point release which comes out in July. You can force the update before that if you so choose by using `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Technically the `-d` flag is for the development branch.
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’ll have to write this down...unless there’s going to be a blog post on it
<lubot> <kc2bez> There will be a release announcement on the day 20.04 is released on https://lubuntu.me/blog  I will look at adding some of that in that in there. The manual page will stay up to date as well.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Awesome. Thank you so much!
<kbdpop> Hello what other channels can I join?
<paul85> hi
<paul85> how can i see my print tasks in lubuntu?
<genii> localhost:631/jobs/
#lubuntu 2020-04-22
<lubot> <Alrond> (Photo, 1280x1070) https://i.imgur.com/tQNQGnJ.jpg
<lubot> <Alrond> Where is ZFS for root partition?
<lubot> <kc2bez> ZFS on root is not available in Lubuntu.
<lubot> <Alrond> So, only one way - install ubuntu and then lubuntu package over? Or better to install Kubuntu to reduce downloading of GTK-apps?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't think Kubuntu has ZFS either. ZFS on root in Ubuntu is still experimental.
<lubot> <Alrond> Thank you! I just didn't find any modern FS for root that support compression, trim and without file-corruption liks BTRFS :(
<guiverc> @Alrond  I don't see your release of Lubuntu, however you can use BTRFS using Manual Partitioning with Lubuntu (20.04 anyway; I've tested it many times, including last few days)
<lubuntu> qa-test (lazy today)
<g0d> looking for a vpn so i can watch ustvgo,tv
<santimir[m]> Is there any on-screen keyboard installed by default on lubuntu? Couldn't find anything like that
<santimir[m]>  * Is there any on-screen keyboard preinstalledon lubuntu 19.10? Couldn't find anything like that
<santimir[m]> Just found out the one preinstalled under pref  -> fcitx
<sakmuyy> If I download the current 20.04 beta, will I be able to upgrade it to the release version using apt dist-upgrade?
#lubuntu 2020-04-23
<allex> hi
<KITM> hi
<KITM> Will Lubuntu 20.04 be released tomorrow too ?
<housecat> yep
<KITM> housecat Thank you :)
<Chief_D> hello
<KITM> Hello
<guiverc> G'day, if you have a Lubuntu Support question, please just ask it (and try and keep to a single line, be patient waiting responses, people will answer when they can)
<lubot> <totallynotavirus> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/4OJmWkk.jpg Why do i need all these options and wich should I chose?
<kiwitrader> Choice is a wonderful thing unless its confusing @lubot.  I'd just pick Lubuntu unless you have a special reason for something else.
<lubuntu-qa> .
<Guest_51> hi guys
<kc2bez> o/
<Guest_51> i have a problem on my OS lubunt
<Guest_51> u
<Guest_51> audio doesn't work
<Guest_51> i wrote on terminal cat/proc/asound/cards
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu?
<Guest_51> 0 [Audio          ]: HdmiLpeAudio - Intel HDMI/DP LPE Audio                       Intel HDMI/DP LPE Audio  1 [bytchtcx2072x  ]: bytcht-cx2072x - bytcht-cx2072x                       ASUSTeKCOMPUTERINC.-E200HA-1.0-E200HA
<kc2bez> !paste | Guest_51
<ubottu> Guest_51: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest_51> mmmh i don t remember the version
<kc2bez> Open a terminal and type `lsb_release -a`
<Guest_51> ok
<Guest_51> 19.10
<kc2bez> The best I can tell from your pasted text it looks like your audio is either a displayport or HDMI monitor.
<Guest_51> how can i solve this problem?
<Guest_51> i have no display port or HDMI monitor
<kc2bez> Please paste the output of  lspci | grep "Audio"
<Guest_51> it doesn t show any output =(
<lubot> rigocalleja was added by: rigocalleja
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://lubuntu.me | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 20.04 LTS released! https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/ | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<M--uismojvkinbis> Is this a new chat or is history blocked?
<wxl> neither seems to be applicable
<dax> M--uismojvkinbis: history on portaled matrix <-> IRC rooms is limited to "since you joined the room"
<dax> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<wxl> ah didn't notice the matrix connection. right right
<M--uismojvkinbis> Oh okay. Well, let's see if I can get any help. When I tried to install 19.10, I was unable to setup raid through the default installer. I tried using mdadm which allowed me to setup up the array probably but when I wanted to install Lubuntu, it did not detect this as a partition. Perhaps, I'm not doing this in the right order, but is raid supported at all? What I ended up doing was using Ubuntu server and
<M--uismojvkinbis> installing the lubuntu desktop on top of it, but I would like to do it properly. Any guidance?
<M--uismojvkinbis> properly*
<wxl> M--uismojvkinbis: looks like it's still a current issue the installer is working to solve https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/987
<M--uismojvkinbis> I beleieve I even tried using a different installer but even that did not work. I see someone wrote a work around but it's probably too involved for me.
<M--uismojvkinbis> I think since I'm technically using fakeRaid, that is the issue
<M--uismojvkinbis> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/987#issuecomment-486801679
<M--uismojvkinbis> Is there a more practical solution to doing FDE of LVM over RAID?
<lubot> <aptghetto> We don't use LVM for FDE
<CrazyTux> How much RAM and CPU does Lubuntu 20.04 use?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Lubuntu can use all CPU cores and the whole RAM
<lubot> <aptghetto> Or are you asking for the minimum requirements?
<M--uismojvkinbis> There was an article I read a while back that showed how much ram it used compared to xfce and the other popular DEs but idk where I would find it now. Just do a generic search engine search. Spoiler alert, it's less than the rest
<CrazyTux> No.  Lubuntu is supposed to be a lightweight distro. I just wanted to know how much resources does Lubuntu 20.04 use.
<CrazyTux> I need a lightweight, stable, bugfree, user friendly distro.
<wxl> lightweight, stable, user friendly: that's lubuntu. go install it
<M--uismojvkinbis> exactly lol
<wxl> bugfree: that's like asking for immortality. doesn't exist. we work hard to limit them, though.
<CrazyTux> how much RAM and CPU does Lubuntu 20.04 use?
<wxl> less than anything else
<wxl> i've run it on as little as 256m but that's a terrible state to be in with regards to the modern web. that's not lubuntu's fault, but the web's fault. like if you want to use gmail in a browser, you need to ask google for system requirements, because theirs are much higher than ours
<CrazyTux> ok
<rjCousineau> Hello,
<kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @rjCousineau [<rjCousineau> Hello,], Namaste!
<rjCousineau> Hello, I'm trying to install Lubuntu 18.04.4 LTS from USB and after install, i get a boot loop.   When installing through a gui, under Installation type, I choose 'Erase disk and install Lubuntu'.  I might have confused my partitions?  I'm not sure how it works
<wxl> rjCousineau: 20.04 just came out. install that instead.
<M--uismojvkinbis> create a new partition table and try again
<M--uismojvkinbis> I would say but yeah 20.04
<rjCousineau> No worries, i'm trying 20.04 now
<M--uismojvkinbis> Can't wait to spin it up. I'm just not sure I want to abandon my current setup
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Use the live USB for sometime. See if it suits you. :)
<rjCousineau> In 20.04, selection 'Install Lubuntu' - on step: Partitions, i select the storage device, but NEXT is disabled.   Under manual partitioning, if I delete the ext4 it become unallocated. When i create a partition with default settings, it becomes 'New Partition' with ext4.   Except, the NEXT button is still disabled. hmm
<M--uismojvkinbis> hmm I haven't tried it out and it's been a while to remember what the install process it like
<M--uismojvkinbis> Try checking out the manual
<M--uismojvkinbis> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/
<M--uismojvkinbis> if you can't get it, let me know. I could try it out real quick
<rjCousineau> ok thx.
<wxl> you probably have something automounted
<wxl> most likely swaps
<wxl> that's in the manual
<rjCousineau> I don't see the 'Erase Disk' option.  I've ran 'sudo swapoff -a'
<wxl> do you have anything else mounted?
<rjCousineau> I was able to manually create the partition and get past that step.. thanks
<rjCousineau> Thanks for your support, it seems to be booting now
<rjCousineau> Does anyone know if Lubuntu 20.04 needs tlp tlp-rdw (for thermal CPU throttling?)
<hutch> Hi I know devs will be busy. Congratulations on the 20.04 relese. Just a quikie
<hutch> Lubuntu doesn't have an info page as such showing version and mem, cpu etc. How do I check that beta has upgraded to final?
<dax> ubottu: final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<dax> just do updates as normal
<hutch> ok thanks both
#lubuntu 2020-04-24
<lubot> Pedram was added by: Pedram
<Guest39094> hello
<Guest39094> penis
<jason__> neat
<jason__> hello
<guiverc> Hi jason__ , if you have a Lubuntu support question please just ask it. (try and keep to a single line & be patient, people will answer if/when they're able)
<diogenes_> Hey guys, why is there https://lubuntu.net/downloads/ which says 'Download Latest lubuntu Version 19.04' and https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ '20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)' that's confusing.
<dax> lubuntu.net isn't official, lubuntu.me is.
<diogenes_> and it's not clear on the web page besides google search shows lubuntu.net as the firts search result.
<diogenes_> first*
<CrazyTux> diogenes_, I picked that link from distrowatch.
<CrazyTux> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me is the only official website.
<tsimonq2> If it bothers you, contact the owner of Lubuntu.net and tell them to hand over the domain name.
<diogenes_> lol it doesn't bother me it should bother you because lubuntu.net might gather the donations intended for .me.
<tsimonq2> Oh, I know.
<tsimonq2> We've been fighting this battle for the past five+ years.
<tsimonq2> Don't think we don't care.
<jason__> oof
<jason__> thats a F in chat bois
<lubot> prathamesh_d was added by: prathamesh_d
<Far> Hi, I updated from 18.04 to 18.10, and then 19.04 and now I'm using 19.10 waiting for the 20.04 release. I was reading about the change from 18.04 to 18.10 that intoduced LXQT, and the recommendation that to do fresh install. (Which I ignored since I installed lubuntu on top of my ubuntu 18.04 at the time), I found out that there are some leftovers
<Far> from the LXDE era that I wish to remove.  After searching through the web I came a note which recommended to remove some packages after the upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10.
<Far> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual/browse/18.10/source/D/upgrading.rst
<Far> The list of packages which were labeled as "unnecessary" is a bit odd. Why should I remove synaptic or some of the gnome related things for example if I'm only planning to get rid of LXDE related softwares?
<lubot> F was added by: F
<guiverc> My system (also LXDE from pre-18.10 era) upgraded includes synaptic; part of recommendation as I see it was it's GTK+ based and thus not as efficient (on LXQt) as `muon`, let alone the duplication..  synpatic can still be used if you've the RAM to ignore extra libs needed to run it
<guiverc> the same applies to other GNOME/GTK3 apps; my opinion anyway (I'm using hexchat; which is GTK based for example; but with 8gb ram I'm not worried about wasted by having a few GTK libs in RAM; it's an efficiency decision as I understand it
<guiverc> s/wasted/wasted ram/
<Far> What about  gnome-software and gnome-disk-utility. Are those two redundant as they have better alternatives or just redundant because I'm using lubuntu?
<guiverc> They aren't as memory efficient as they'll bring in GTK3 libs into your memory during their use, ie. libs that do the same thing for those programs that Qt libs needed for your desktop/Qt based apps are already in memory.  My box has both those listed apps installed & I use them if I want to (gnome-disks anyway; I prefer aptitude as a package manager)
<Far> Thanks!
<Far> Another thing, upon uninstalling the packages which now have QT alternatives, like pcmanfm. The uninstaller shows "pcmanfm*", doesn't this mean it will uninstall both the gtk and qt versions?
<guiverc> the Qt based version is `pcmanfm-qt` so a different package.
<guiverc> I don't like the '*' in your question, and sorry I'm unsure if it'll remove the qt package (I avoid *'s in removal... if at terminal I'd hope all packages would be listed so you can be sure before you enter "y" do it)
<guiverc> sorry I'm unsure on that one.
<guiverc> fyi:  my system did have some LXQt packages removed at some point... but I forget the details (it wasn't recently) so when I discovered it - I just re-isntalled `lubuntu-desktop` I think to fix
<Far> Yeah, I just copied the command in the link I given above. It's weird it shows the "*" at the end of the package name which usually means it is grouping packages together.
<guiverc> problems such as that are why 18.04 LXDE to later LXQt aren't supported (minor hurdles)
<guiverc> not really a problem in my opinion, but for most end-users it's it a problem (hurdle that's too high..)
<guiverc> this is my opinion only.
<Far> So after deleting the obsolete packages, a dialogue came up for switching the login screen. I selected SDDM but after rebooting I was greeted by a black screen. After switching to the kernel(?) terminal, I reconfigured my login screen to use GDM instead of SDDM and the issue got resolved. But GDM is really slow.
<Far> Are there any ways to make SDDM work?
<guiverc> Far, sorry I stepped away (will have to again), I'd expect `sddm` to work; but I'd probably `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop`  to see if it pulls in packages (it may tell you it's already installed; in that case I'd pick & check some at random, or `sudo apt install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop`
<Tardisusers21> im having trouble installing lubuntu 18.04.4 on my hp pavilion ze4258. After it finishes the last screen before it would start to install the installer closes and the mouse curser just spins while the laptop is just doing nothing
<Javeed> Hi
<Javeed> I am getting error while installing Lubuntu 20.04 in my lap
<Javeed> i currently have lubuntu 19.04 installed
<Javeed> Are you there please ???
<Javeed> Error during installtion ----   Installer failed to create a partition table lubuntu
<guiverc> Javeed, Please have a look at the release notes (https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/) and the Known Bugs section, esp. "replace partition on .. with calamares failed"
<Javeed> Okay thanks
<Tardisusers21> im having trouble installing lubuntu 18.04.4 on my hp pavilion ze4258. After it finishes the last screen before it would start to install the installer closes and the mouse curser just spins while the laptop is just doing nothing
<Tardisusers21> wait
<Cal> Hi I am new to Lubuntu and was looking for some help
<lubot> <totallynotavirus> trying to update with "sudo apt update && full-upgrade -y"  from 19.10, get error:E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend - open (13: Permission denied) … E: Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), are you root?
<lubot> <aptghetto> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lubot> <totallynotavirus> @aptghetto [sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade], excuse me, my fault.
<lubot> <totallynotavirus> 🤔 I get "No new release found." when try "sudo do-release-upgrade". I followed instructions in manual:  … "You may be prompted “No new release found”, if so follow this step, else skip it. Go into software sources by Preferences ‣ Software Sources and on the Updates tab change Show new distribution releases and select Normal
<lubot>  Releases." it doesn't help.
<kc2bez> Updates usually follow the release by a few days, I don't believe they have been activated yet.
<lubot> <totallynotavirus> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Updates usually follow the release by a few days, I don't believe they …], oh, ok, thank you.
<kc2bez> No problem.
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Updates usually follow the release by a few days, I don't believe they …], this is accurate.  they have not activated the upgrade paths yet.
<Hum> Lubuntu 20.04 doesn't support i386 any more (from focal-released/). http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/binary-i386/Packages.xz is still available. Can I install maybe 18.10 i386 and upgrade to 20.04?
<Hum> Ok I found the details in german at https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/32-Bit-Architektur/
<wxl> Hum: to be sure it's clear (i don't do german) there's a select number of i386 packages still available but 32 bit images and MOST i386 packages are unavailable
<Hum> wxl: yes, thx. That is stated there and 18.04.4 is recommended for i386
<wxl> Hum: which is only supported by the lubuntu team until early next year. i would suggest moving to debian and frankly that's the general recommendation of the lubuntu team
<Hum> wxl: Ok, thx. I will try Lubuntu first and if it works, I have to reinstall in ~1 year.
<wxl> Hum: yep. or get a new computer. you can get a 64-bit capable machine very cheaply from an electronics recycler
<wxl> Hum: example https://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Geek-Low-Cost-Tech-Laptop-Linux/193406352671?var=&hash=item2d07eabd1f
<wxl> $99 is all you need to run lubuntu ad infinitum
<wxl> Hum: btw that's from these fine folks https://www.freegeek.org/
<Hum> wxl: I haven't recognize them before. Thinkpads are the one I prefer and we have an old TK 3882 and I try to revive it: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/TK-3882_800033595.html
<wxl> Hum: much of the linux distribution world is dropping 32 bit. i wouldn't spend your time on it, personally.
<Hum> wxl: I have the same discussion with a friend of mine. We always end up with "just for fun". ;)
<wxl> Hum: sure but at that point perhaps it would be more fun to use some obscure architecture like vax. that would be more fun.
<Hum> btw in germany the prices for used notebooks have raised since covid-19. I am suprised to the such a low price for a notebook.
<wxl> i'm sure if you look carefully, especially at organizations like free geek, which are non-profit, you will find low prices
<Hum> I don't have the money and the space for vax
<wxl> locally here, our recycler was just on the news talking about their low cost options and even discounts for students
<wxl> so their response to covid-19 has actually been to lower the price
<wxl> but again, they're a non-profit
<Hum> Do you mean freegeek is non-profit?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Geek
<wxl> there are many similar organizations throughout the US
<wxl> i woudl be absolutely shocked and appalled if there wasn't something similar in germany
<Hum> nice. In Germany there are companies which recycle/reuse old hardware and small groups of 1- maybe 5 people who do it and offer it to poor people
<wxl> i know the guy that runs freeshell.de is very cool. perhaps he could point you in the direction of someone similar?
<Hum> I don't know of any non-profit organization in Germany.
<Hum> I knew free, restricted shells before, but freeshell is more then that!
<wxl> oh freeshell is fantastic
<wxl> i've been a member there for a long time
<lubot> <tbs61> @wxl [<wxl> Hum: example https://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Geek-Low-Cost-Tech-Laptop-Linux …], i couldnt find information about screen like resolution and inch
<wxl> @tbs61 probably because it's a generic listing. you could always inquire.
<wxl> when you're an electronics recycler, you get random stuff
<Hum> my mail account is at https://mailbox.org , they are a german, commercial provider but they have a strong opinion about several things, e.g. https://mailbox.org/en/post/roskomnadzor-withdraws-petition-to-block-access-to-mailbox-org-in-russia
<wxl> my work uses a lot of recycled electronics and we subsequently recycle a lot of electronicss through the recycler so i have a vast degree of experience on the subject :)
<lubot> <tbs61> @Hum [<Hum> my mail account is at https://mailbox.org , they are a german, commercial …], is this and AD ? :D
<Hum> lubot: Oh, sorry no.
<Hum> it is just offtopic about alternative IT solutions ;)
<lubot> <tbs61> lubuntu has offtopic groub:)
<Hum> in a year i386 will be right there :/
<lubot> Hill Ma was added by: Hill Ma
<lubot> <Hill Ma> Is left half/right half tiling supported in 20.04 couldn’t figure it out
<wxl> we ripped it out of the default openbox config but you can add it back if you want
<wxl> my personal feeling is if you want tiling, get a tiling window manager
<kc2bez> Which you could probably still run Lubuntu on top of ^
<kc2bez> LXQt is pretty great that way
<wxl> you can
<wxl> i use awesome and i know @lynorian at least used to run i3
<lubot> <Hill Ma> okay I remembered in 19.10 the exact same key bindings couldn’t be set. cannot remember if snapping ever worked.
<kc2bez> We dropped it before the 19.10 release
<wxl> i don't think so. can't remember either. openbox is kind of limited. it was denoted a sort of "finished product" by its developers a long while back
<lubot> <SivaMachina> So you can't drag a window to the left or  and it will snap?
<lubot> <Hill Ma> No? Not running lubuntu now so I am not sure.
<lubot> <SivaMachina> @wxl [<wxl> we ripped it out of the default openbox config but you can add it back if …], This makes it seem like it's  the case
<lubot> <SivaMachina> If so....that is a stupid  thing to remove
<lubot> <SivaMachina> Might be taking about a keybinding though
<lubot> <Hill Ma> I am not snapping ever worked.
<lubot> <Hill Ma> But I remember key binding worked for 18.04.
<lubot> <SivaMachina> Part of the reason  why I have trouble  adopting lxde/lxqt
<wxl> i wasn't talking about snapping at all
<wxl> and window management has nothing to do with lxde/lxqt because they're both window manager agnostic
<wxl> i.e. you can drop in any window manager you want
<wxl> use kwin if you want all the frills
<lubot> <Hill Ma> I thought lxqt takes over the super key and key binding involves super key wouldn’t reach openbox. I mean it’s a okay decision to make. But it is a change from lxde to lxqt.
<wxl> you could change the configuration of the super key so it doesn't open the menu and then all is well
<lubot> <F> So what happens now with the new qt briefings and the backlash. Lubuntu has gone full qt now, and I'm wondering how they will respond.
<wxl> but it's actually an openbox problem
<wxl> we've been doing it for a while now (after april 2018) and been doing just fine
<lubot> <Hill Ma> @F [So what happens now with the new qt briefings and the backlash. Lubuntu has gone …], I don’t feel like I care much.
<lubot> <F> @Hill Ma [I don’t feel like I care much.], But the new strategy by qt will definitely influence lubuntu, wouldn't it?
<wxl> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-and-open-source
<lubot> <Hill Ma> @F [But the new strategy by qt will definitely influence lubuntu, wouldn't it?], how?
#lubuntu 2020-04-25
<lubot> <tbs61> @wxl [<wxl> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-and-open-source], is this mean qt s not free source?
<wxl> it doesn't mean much of anything yet
<lubot> <tbs61> if i dont misunderstand those terms, it means they can sell it by force now
<lubot> <tbs61> i dont mind much since i ll follow u guys:D
<wxl> nothing is set in stone
<lubot> <tbs61> hmm
<lubot> <tbs61> "since im just a little sand in linux sea, i ll trust u guys' waves to go anywhere" i just thought this sentence, doesnt it look cool? :D
<klu3> where can i download lubuntu 20.94 ? i cannot find it on lubuntu.net
<klu3> wikipedia says lubuntu 20.04 release was 23apr20 which was yesterday
<klu3> nvm i found another website lubuntu.me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @klu3 [<klu3> nvm i found another website lubuntu.me], that's the one
<Christos> Hello everyone!
<Christos> I have Lubuntu 19.10 installed on my laptop and want to upgrade to 20.04
<Christos> sudo do-release-upgrade returns "No new release found."
<Christos> A reddit comment said I can do sudo do-releasu-upgrade -d
<Christos> Any help?
<lubot> KRAV was added by: KRAV
<lubot> <KRAV> Hey sorry for the annoying Q. Its quarantine so times are rough but...
<lubot> <KRAV> How long does the upgrade take on an average 2014 laptop? 20-30min? Does the pc remain usable until the end?
<kryten> Christos: Yes, they are right about that.
<lubot> <KRAV> Using the do-release-upgrade approach
<Christos> Ehm what version will you upgrade from?
<Christos> kryten Thanks mate :-)
<kryten> Sure. :)
<lekrav> Does a PC stay usable while running the upgrade with do-release-upgrade?
<lekrav> If not, how long should i expect it to take (on a 2013era laptop, which i love Lubuntu on)
<lekrav> Sorry to be that annoying prick. These are hard times of quarantine
<guiverc> lekrav, during the download stage I frequently use it, but once install has started I tend to leave it alone (it can slow down the machine somewhat when packages are being installed) .. it'll somewhat depend on the resources in your box
<lekrav> I wouldn't be doing much, just playing a podcast on VLC -> bluetooth speakers while i do stuff around my place
<lekrav> It's just the prompt told me upgrade can take "several hours" but im hoping that's an overestimation as a catch-all for all cases lol
<lekrav> AKA insurance for people using very old and slow hardware :P
<guiverc> yes upgrades can take a long time (esp. on lower speed internet & older boxes), I'd use it normally during download stage, at times during install of new packages you could not brief pauses if box is struggling with resources, so I'd recommend keeping it light during install phase (if pauses occur reduce workload), audio should be better than higher-res video but it's resource dependent I suspect (diff boxes will perform better/worse than others)
<lekrav> Thanks! As long as it doesn't lock me into a BSOD for 5 hours
<lekrav> leaving me to do sudoku all evening
<lubot> <Hill Ma> how is lubuntu.net still a thing?
<lubot> <rs2009> It is lubuntu.me
<lubot> <rs2009> lubuntu.net is not run by Lubuntu
<lubot> <rs2009> Hill I hope that answers your question
<lubot> <Hill Ma> I see thanks
<lubot> <rs2009> no worries
<Vata0> is anyone here usein quassel
<guiverc> Vata0, if you have a question, please just ask it.
<Hum> lekrav alread left. I like to use nice -n19 ionice -c3 apt update; nice -n19 ionice -c3 apt -y [dist-]upgrade. The updates may last longer but even old hardware responses faster
<santimir[m]> dpkg: error processing desktop-file-utils when running almost any install command on terminal. Any idea?
<santimir[m]> the next line adds: 'desktop-file-utils package post installation script sub process returned error exit status 1'
<santimir[m]> i'll to reinstall probably
<guiverc> santimir[m], please pastebinit your command & messages, and provide release details, and I'll have a look in a bit
<santimir[m]> https://pastebin.com/vsum3eL0
<guiverc> those messages don't appear complete, are they edited?  (if they aren't edited, `sudo apt -f install` should show the issues)
<santimir[m]> they aren't edited, i get another error using -f
<guiverc> the "E: Sub-process" I think of as a summary; the 'another error' is likely the real error I'm looking for
<guiverc> can you please pastebin `sudo apt -f install`
<guiverc> fyi:  you can `sudo apt -f install |pastebinit`
<santimir[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KWByBs46hC
<guiverc> nope I don't see anything extra, but give me a bit..
<guiverc> santimir[m], try `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<santimir[m]> no luck. maybe i did something wrong using mkusb
<guiverc> sorry I can't think of anything else, Lubuntu is an official flavor so you could try #ubuntu
<santimir[m]> no worries, thanks for helping anyways
<lubot> orboti2p was added by: orboti2p
<lubot> <orboti2p> halo
<lubot> <orboti2p> how to import wireguard conf into network manager?
<lubot> <orboti2p> I try didn't work
<nicolo_> hi
<nicolo_> hello
<nicolo_>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<nicolo_>  /msg NickServ identify <scatamurri>
<tomy> hello guys
<tomy> I am trying to save the settings for multiples monitors
<tomy> but doesn't work
<tomy> any idea ? thanks a lot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tomy: what doesn't work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wich version?
<Blendphys> Hello. Lubuntu 20.04 - Q: How can I edit the menu, which has become quite chaotic with LXQt ;-)? I would like to add also some starters. Thx for some comments
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Blendphys: currently the best way to do it is understand how .desktops and menu entr entries work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-latest.html
<Blendphys> Oh dear okay ... . Under 18.04 I used menulibre but this doesn't work anymore in a right manner
<Blendphys> If I may ask a 2nd question: with 'pcmanfm-qt -w <jpeg file>' I cannot change the desktop wallpaper anymore (under 18.04 it worked with pcmanfm -w). Any ideas?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Blendphys this should work. It might be necessary to move the mouse over the desktop.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Blendphys menulibre can make things worse...
<Blendphys> Re all. I set up my new Lubuntu 20.04 and have to restart several times ... Anyway, sry to annoy you again:  with 'pcmanfm-qt -w <jpeg file>' I cannot change the desktop wallpaper anymore (under 18.04 it worked with pcmanfm -w). Any ideas?
<Blendphys> anybody?
<kc2bez> Blendphys: Currently finishing something up and I will give it a look.
<Blendphys> kc2bez, thx a lot
<Blendphys> Just poste I have quickly dinner
<apt-ghetto> Blendphys: It should work, but testing with some files, it does not always work
<apt-ghetto> And there is a known little bug, that you have to trigger pcmanfm-qt to update the wallpaper
<apt-ghetto> Blendphys: Are you using absolute paths?
<Blendphys> apt-ghetto, yes
<Blendphys> and the path is correct
<Blendphys> gimp can read the image
<Blendphys> it is an jpeg
<kc2bez> I only have a few images on my VM but they all seem to work so far.
<apt-ghetto> when you set the path, can you check with `grep <name of pic> .config/pcmanfm-qt/lxqt/settings.conf`
<Blendphys> kc2bez, thx, hmm strange ...
<Blendphys> apt-ghetto, good idea! result: the correct path is in the file .config/pcmanfm-qt/lxqt/settings.conf
<Blendphys> So, from this point of view, everything is correct
<apt-ghetto> Yes, it looks like a bug
<Blendphys> there is this here: https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/935
<kc2bez> It should be noted that you need to move the mouse cursor over the desktop for the change to take place.
<Blendphys> kc2bez, yep, true, and this is not the case here. I just wanted to mention that there was already a problem of 'updating' the desktop
<apt-ghetto> The fix from issue 935 isn't included in our version, but moving the cursor is enough to workaround the bug
<Blendphys> Is there another way to change the wallpaper? May be some old X11 command?
<kc2bez> I am unsure of another way to do it via the CLI but there is a gui if you right click on the desktop.
<apt-ghetto> You can set up a slide show https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.5/desktop.html
<Blendphys> HEY ALL: I can reproduce this phenomena that the wallpaper gets updated when moving the mouse !!!
<Blendphys> So, I can fully reproduce this
<Blendphys> apt-ghetto, thx for the suggestions but I want to do it from the terminal ...
<Blendphys> Question: shall I report the bug? But where?
<apt-ghetto> The bug is solved upstream
<apt-ghetto> The fix is missing in the current version, it is a one liner
<Blendphys> so?
<Blendphys> :)
<apt-ghetto> If you like to file a bug, you can do it on launchpad.net
<kc2bez> You can do `ubuntu-bug pcmanfm-qt`
<Blendphys> I see, it is in line 600: desktopWin->update();
<Blendphys> :)
<Blendphys> kc2bez, 'ubuntu-bug pcmanfm-qt' is only for a crash, right? I cannot really write a report ...
<kc2bez> ubuntu-bug is for bug reporting. You can read more about reporting bugs here on our wiki page https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<kc2bez> Using ubuntu-bug walks you through the process.
<Blendphys> kc2bez, and I can write a text?
<kc2bez> Yes, it will open a web browser.
<Blendphys> ah, okay. Otherwise, I'm already logged in in launchpad
<Blendphys> it's the first time for me that I report a bug! ;-)
<kc2bez> There is a video on the wiki page that shows what takes place.
<Blendphys> kc2bez, you get 10 points today, thx a lot ;-)
<kc2bez> Thanks. Happy to help.
<Blendphys> kc2bez and others, here the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1875078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1875078 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "'pcmanfm-qt -w <path_to_image>' does update wallpaper only after mouse movement" [Undecided,New]
<Blendphys> kc2bez, that was really easy! Long live the Linux world!
<mccarty> wewee, 20.04. thank you devs
<mccarty> i get: command useradd -m -U -s /bin/bash - c 0 finished with exit code 3. output: useradd: invalid user name"
<lubot> <F> Does anyone know why some app icons get messed up in the tray?
<lubot> <F> Touchpad-indicator and discord both are both missing their icons in the tray and a generic icon shows up instead of their app icons.
<mccarty> needed to erase the MBT before install with kde package manager
<lubot> <tbs61> @mccarty [<mccarty> needed to erase the MBT before install with kde package manager], kde partition manager, maybe
<mccarty> ya
<jason_> hello
<jason_> it is me gamer boy
<eze> Hi
<eze> I want help
<eze> Somebody??? Help me
<kc2bez> !ask | eze
<ubottu> eze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eze> Ok! SORRY!. the ask:  i want install zoom marketing in lubuntu 20.04 What archive i must download of the page of zoom?
<eze> Zoom meeting (correct)
<kc2bez> Zoom is proprietary and isn't in the archive.
<kc2bez> You can install the deb package from zoom.us
<kc2bez> There is also a snap https://snapcraft.io/zoom-client
<eze> Know that. But for lubuntu 20.04 is compatibility the package for ubuntu?
<kc2bez> Yes, Lubuntu is Ubuntu with the LXQt desktop environment.
<kc2bez> The base is the same.
<eze> Thank kc2bez! I trate with the snap.
<eze> Bye bye everythings. And MD. (Maintence Distance)
<kc2bez> Take care eze
<eze> Ok
#lubuntu 2020-04-26
<mccarty> error: lubuntu doesn't install grub to uefi system by default. i fell back on ubuntu standard for my OS
<mccarty> lenovo ideapad 330s with nvme ssd. just as well since lubuntu should be installed on a much older computer
<Blendphys> Hi all. Yesterday I reported on this pcmanfm-qt bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1875078). I now want to compile pcmanfm-qt from source (https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1875078 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "'pcmanfm-qt -w <path_to_image>' does update wallpaper only after mouse movement" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Blendphys> Before I start with make and make install, I have to call cmake. However, it requires some parameters. Where can I find them or a description of how to compile pcmanfm-qt?
<Blendphys> hello?
<lubuntu> hi
<Blendphys> hi lubuntu
<Blendphys> Re all. I have a new question (Lubuntu 20.04, 64Bit + compiz): I use the 'invisible' theme of gkrellm2. The transparency does not work. Any idea?
<pgpfox> Hi, i need help.. I installed lubuntu, and figured out i wanted xfce instead so i installed xubuntu-desktop package. Everything works fine except quite often when im no active at my computer and gets signed out, i cant log in. When i type my password i get sent back to login screen and i cant type anything in the password field..
<pgpfox> So i have to reboot my computer to be able to sign in again.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> @pgpfox - I personally would recommend reinstalling using an Xubuntu ISO. While you can change DEs on active installs, it can cause some weird issues.
<pgpfox> lubot: thank you for your reply, that might be the best sollution. One more thing, when i installed lubuntu i couldnt find a choice to encrypt my drive at install.. is that how its supposed to be or am i just blind?
<kc2bez> pgpfox: There is an option to encrypt. Here is a link to our manual that has a screenshot: https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html#setting-up-partitions
<kc2bez> In the screenshot is the tickbox to enable encryption.
<pgpfox> thank you for your help :)
<kc2bez> You are most welcome.
<Blendphys> Hi kc2bez, may be you can help me:  I use the 'invisible' theme of gkrellm2. The transparency does not work. Any idea?
<kc2bez> Have you enabled compton Blendphys ?
<koldf> I have an issue with snap on lubuntu
<koldf> should I ask away here?
<koldf> or is there a better chan
<kc2bez> Is the issue with a snap or Lubuntu koldf ?
<koldf> well somehow my snap made 2 /dev/loop devices that I can't remove
<koldf> and put them in /media instead under snap
<kc2bez> That isn't necessarily a Lubuntu issue so I think the question would be better for the snapcraft folks.
<koldf> #snapcraft chan?
<kc2bez> koldf: you can post about it on the snapcraft.io forum. The #snappy channel is mostly development related.
<Blendphys> kc2bez, compton says: 'Another composite manager is already running'
<Blendphys> kc2bez, compton is not in the list of running processes
<kc2bez> Blendphys: You will need to find out which compositor you have running and see if it supports transparency or disable it and run compton that ships with Lubuntu.
<Blendphys> kc2bez, at the moment compiz is running for sure
<Blendphys> I just installed and activated it ...
<kc2bez> Blendphys: did that resolve your issue?
<Blendphys> kc2bez, I have compiz on 18.04 and there I don't have the problem with gkrellm2
<Blendphys> I'm currently searching inside the properties of compiz
<kc2bez> You may want to reach out to the developer of gkrellm2 as well.
<Blendphys> kc2bez, yep
<LavaPuppyPhone> hey guys
<LavaPuppyPhone> hey guys sorry i wasnt on the channel my PC is destroyed
<LavaPuppyPhone> i ralk
<LavaPuppyPhone> i talk using my phone
<LavaPuppyPhone> hey omega
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’ve followed the steps in the manual, but my machine doesn’t seem to want to upgrade. Help please?
<Not_White_Rabbit> Hi. Just installed lubuntu 20.04. Is it possible to DISABLE BOLD in QTERMINAL ?
<lubot> <ecsamrl> and 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) is already out and is it stable?
<guiverc> @oscamri, Yep, see https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/
<lubot> <lynorian> upgrade to 20.04 @heysoundude
<lubot> <heysoundude> That’s what I’d like, yes. But the steps in the manual have left me on 19.10
<lubot> <lynorian> did you run do-release-upgrade with sudo in front of it
<lubot> <heysoundude> It has been a while, but I believe so. I may have been trying from root
<lubot> <heysoundude> Without the sudo
<lubot> <lynorian> did you have any error messages?
<krytarik> https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release - since this file doesn't list Focal yet, it won't be offered to upgrade to unless one uses the '-d' flag.
<lubot> <ecsamrl> on command … sudo do-release-upgrade -c -d … shows me that there is an update
<lubot> <ecsamrl> but on command  … do-release-upgrade  … no
<lubot> <heysoundude> @lynorian [did you have any error messages?], No, not as I recall. It just didn’t upgrade.  … I’ll try again tomorrow when I’m back at my machine
<lubot> <ecsamrl> i need … sudo do-release-upgradr -d … ?
<guiverc> @ecsamrl, it's usual for a ISO release to occur a Thursday (as 20.04 was), however the 'taps' that enable release-upgrades to work don't usually occur till Mon-Tue of the following week (ie. the -d will not be required later today, tomorrow, that's the norm)
<lubot> <ecsamrl> but now can i use -d?
<guiverc> yep - it's required before the 'taps' get turned on (that cause the message offering upgrades to appear on 19.10's boxes)
<guiverc> ISO gets released, it's used by 'new install' users, .. the delay allows a staggered hit on servers.. 19.10->20.04 upgrades occur after 'taps' get enabled (no set day/time, it's when a decision is made re: stability etc)
